# Ivf/Icis July/Aug Ninewells Hospital Dundee



## Funfair1980

Hello Ladies

Anyone from Ninewells Hospital wants to join. I am on day 9 of my stimmimg and hopwfully ER next week.

Me and dh have been ttc since Dec 2011 i got blocked fallopian tubes and dh is fine. This is our 1st Ivf cycle.


----------



## V2R

Hi Funfair,

I am also at Ninewells Hospital & on first IVF. You will see from my signature bit how far along I am. It's hard going eh. How are you finding the injections? I found them ok. xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie V2R

Glad to find someone from Ninewells, our cycle days seems to be 3-4 days apart. The injections where oky did my Hcg last night so drug free today. Was actually at the clinic on the 5th for my 1st scan which revealed 11 follicles with the biggest being 14, went back again for another scan yesterday and all follicles had grown with the biggest being 18 n 19. Going for EC tomorrow morning and hopefully Et on Mon according to the nurse. Can't put a signature yet as I am still new but have been ttc since December 2010. Both my fallopian tubes are blocked.

Hope the one that fertilised will give you a Bfp fingers crossed, remember it only takes one. When are you having Et. x


----------



## V2R

Morning Funfair, 

Is 1980 your birth year? I'm 79 so we are near same age  

My biggest follicle was 20. I only have one egg fertilised, I was a bit gutted yest but at least I have one. Are you taking time off work during IVF? I got signed off yest for a week. I'm back in tomorrow for ET.

Who is your nurse? & doctor? My nurse is Allison she isn't the happiest of people but she's good & Dr Kini (cana understand the man). The nurses on Monday were lovely & you will be dealt with quickly no hanging around. Xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie V2R

Yes 1980 is my year of birth, just been for Er today 7eggs collected just waiting for a phone call tomorrow to see how many fertilised. So you having a 3day transfer, for me they said probably Mon which means 5 day transfer or Sat depending on how they fertilise. 

Was with Dr Metwally who left a couple of months ago and was really nice, no idea who my Dr is now have been attended by a few nurses including Allison and also Sue who is very nice and chatty today was attended by Susan who is also very nice and all the embryologists are very nice as well.

Gud lucky for tomorrow am keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## V2R

Hey 7 is excellent, how are you feeling? I was really sore yest it's eased off today but I cant do too much, feel a right lazy bugger! I was phoned at 9am so hopefully you wont have long to wait. I was suppose to be Sat but Phil said best get in on Thursday!
Have you been sent home with Crinone? 

I'll keep my fingers x for you tomorrow. x


----------



## Funfair1980

Hiya 

I was really sore when I came out of the theatre but got a strong painkiller which made the pain easy within an hr, just mild pain now and again hope the pain won't increase as I don have anymore painkillers and am allergic to paracetamol. I am self employed mobile hairdresser so I gave myself about a month off, my job requires standing for hrs so Dh said nomore client.


----------



## V2R

Good idea taking a month off. I had to get extra painkillers when came round. Hospital never said to me to take time off but I was really sore on left side (I think because all he follicles were at that side), I couldnt concentrate at work or walk far so got signed off, got prescribed co-codomal. 

Definatley rest up tonight & tomorrow. Be a party going on in the lab right now  you will be wanting tomorrow to hurry up.


----------



## Rags

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me stalking your thread. I got my DS at Ninewells with the help of iui and Allison. I just wanted to wish you both all the best. X


----------



## Funfair1980

Thanks Rags, its good to have someone who has a positive outcome on the group. Had a phone call this morning to say only 2 fertilised so going for Et tranfer tomorrow which will be 2dt.

All the best for today V2R


----------



## V2R

Hey not good result for me my egg didnt make it passed stage 1.....Back on Monday to see the doctor, they have kept my hopes up every appointment & everyone it's been a disappointment. I had nothing to ask today as I was fighting my emotions so on Monday I will need to get my list of questions.

Good luck for tomorrow, I'll keep my fingers & toes crossed for you x


----------



## Funfair1980

Oh no, so sorry to hear that, just stay strong and hear what they say on Monday. How devastating, Did they tell you over the phone or upon your arrival.


----------



## V2R

On arrival which was worse my partner never came with me as we thought it was straight forward pop it back in. Phillip knew yest that it wasn't developing. He told me I would get a doctor appointment in 2-3weeks but a nurse phoned at 3.30pm saying Phillip has requested an urgent appointment. Life goes on...


----------



## Funfair1980

Ahh so so sorry fingers crossed second round will be a success, are you paying or on nhs.

They managed to do a 2dt for us so am now pupo with both embies on board which they recommended will increase the chance, fingers crossed.


----------



## V2R

I'm NHS so two more attempts. I wasnt looking forward to Monday but my tummy loads better today so I'm feeling more like my old self.

Oh it will be so exciting, so do you test in 11 days?


----------



## Funfair1980

Because it was a 2dt testing will be after 17 days can you imagine the wait. 

At least you got 2 more attempts which is good and your body has returned to normal I think its time to relax and get your body ready for the 2nd treatment fingers crossed it will work out.


----------



## V2R

17 days omg....it will be a long wait. Fingers crossed. You have carried before so you should be ok.

Yea 2 more attempts I'm not rushing into doing it again I'm going to have a couple months to get my body back to normal, passed two weeks I have missed exercise I'm not ready to do it again at the moment.


----------



## Rags

V2R, so sorry to hear that this one wasn't a gower, good that your body has got itself back on an even keel though. You are so right to go in with a list of questions on Monday, it's so frustrating when you walk out at the end of an appointment and realise you've forgotten to ask something. Take a pen and tick off each one as you ask it. 

Funfair 1980, you're on your tww (and a bit), the best of luck to you. It's really difficult not to get caught up in symptom spotting, especially during those last few days. Hope you can find a distraction, relax and enjoy the nice weather... so much easier to say than do.


----------



## Wallie

Just saw this thread ladies and popped in to see how you all are. I've previously had three cycles with Ninewell in Dundee too but I've now moved on.

So sorry to hear that you're cycles were not as expected, especially V2R :hugs: Even though it's a thought just now to go through another cycle, I hope you don't have too wait too long on another go with the NHS.

Good luck Funfair!. Ninewells always give you a long test date don't they!


----------



## Funfair1980

Morning all

V2R gud luck with your appointment today. Keep in touch


----------



## Rags

VR2, been thinking about you, hope your day has gone well.


----------



## V2R

Wallie you said you had three rounds, did it work or not?

Thanks girls, after my waiting 40minutes I was in my appointment for 10 minutes. Not great news I am giving ICSI a go & will be on a long protcol. They have no explaination why I responded so well to the drugs but my eggs were a failure. I will not be offered a 3rd go if my 2nd attempt fails I will have to make the desision of egg donor which is an 18 month waiting list.


----------



## Funfair1980

Fingers crossed for you V2R for the 2nd round its just the medication time that is a long process I dreaded that. Did they say when you will be starting


----------



## Wallie

Unfortunately no, my three rounds with Ninewells did not work. We didn't get a good response with Ninewells and fertilization was not good and no frosties.

We've transferred to the GCRM in Glasgow and I did a fresh cycle this time last year. I had a chemical. I also had a frozen blastocyst and I had that transferred back in a natural cycle and again I had a chemical pregnancy.

I'm on my 5th fresh cycle now and hope to get my bfp, since it's third time lucky!

BTW at the GCRM I'm on the flare protocol and on less stims. I seem to get better egg quality on this protocol. We've always had ICSI since our first IVF as we had no fertilization doing that.

V2R hope your next go gets you your BFP and Funfair good luck for testing!


----------



## Rags

V2R, so sorry today didn't go quite the way you'd hoped. Going to ICSI now may be just the right thing for you though and you could well achieve your lo quicker this way. Will you still take a bit of a break before going on to the long protocol? I'll be sending you all my best till I hear you've got your bfp.


----------



## Funfair1980

That's me officially pregnant now, got my scan booked for the 9th of Aug.


----------



## Rags

Funfair1980 so many congratulations to you and your family. It's brilliant news, fantastic.


----------



## Minno

Hi girls, just dropping in and sorry to butt in. Just had to alert you V2R that despite Dundee saying the ED wait list is 18 months I can assure you it is much longer. I've been on it for almost two years now despite them telling me initially it would only be 12 months and still waiting...every time I contact them I get told something different and we've even complained and are no further forward. Im so annoyed with them. Don't want to be bearer of bad news but wanted to let you know the situ in case you have to make some decisions in the future.
X


----------



## V2R

Congrats Funfair you will be so excited for your scan let us all know how you get on. 

Hi Minno I've decided not to do ED as it will not be my biological child. I will be giving ICSI a try & if it doesnt work then it's the end of the road for us. I'm glad I have another 6 months to wait for my appointment as I'm not ready to go through IVF at the moment Xx


----------



## Rags

V2R said:


> Congrats Funfair you will be so excited for your scan let us all know how you get on.
> 
> Hi Minno I've decided not to do ED as it will not be my biological child. I will be giving ICSI a try & if it doesnt work then it's the end of the road for us. I'm glad I have another 6 months to wait for my appointment as I'm not ready to go through IVF at the moment Xx

I can only imagine how difficult a decision this has been for you both. I'll look forward to hearing how it all goes for you. Look after yourself meantime.


----------



## Minno

Totally understand where you're coming from V2R. If it were my only child I would likely feel the same but I am very lucky to already have a DS conceived naturally 11 years ago! Also I'm 43 now and low amh so it's my only option really. Wish you well with your next round of treatment and I hope you get your bfp :)

Funfair congrats to you, wonderful wonderful stuff. Enjoy every minute! Xx

Wallie, how are you, long time no speak x


----------



## Funfair1980

V2R said:


> Congrats Funfair you will be so excited for your scan let us all know how you get on.
> 
> Hi Minno I've decided not to do ED as it will not be my biological child. I will be giving ICSI a try & if it doesnt work then it's the end of the road for us. I'm glad I have another 6 months to wait for my appointment as I'm not ready to go through IVF at the moment Xx

Hie Ladies

That's a gud decision V2R, Hope you oky and taking it easy for now and relaxing as much as you can is the best way to go while waiting.


----------



## tdougal

Hi glad to have found this thread hard to find for ninewells.

Can anyone give me advice on what to expect I am currently waiting on AF arriving to start the short protocol. I am trying to be positive but confused why at 24 I am being put on this protocol, I had amh tests done came back really high don't have a number as they don't do that anymore just an average for different ages. 

I always thought short protocol was for those with low amh and a little bit older :(.

I am trying to be positive but so many people keep saying it doesn't work first time round its scary as not sure how I would cope as I am not taking anytime of work as I only work a few hours late afternoon at after school clubs. 

Oh and has anyone got experience of using pregnacare conception?.

Anyone have advice?


----------



## V2R

Hi tdougal, I don't know how they decide on what protocol to put us on. I was on short & it never worked for me I'm 33 very fit, not under or overweight & had no signs of any fertility problems my body reacted good to the drugs. I had to get signed off work after eggs were taken out I couldnt concentrate on work my stomach was sore. I now have to wait for my next appointment which hopefully will be December.

I'm sorry I have no advice just relax, it's all very fast once you start injecting. Good Luck & I really hope it works for you. xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie tdougal

Got no idea why they put you on short protocol as well, I was on long protocol and it was successful for the 1st time and am 10 wks pregnant. All I can advice you is to try and relax and have a positive mind. I was using pregnacare conception instead of normal folic acid, I continued with them while on 2ww to finish off my pack they really good would definitely recommend them. Gud luck with your cycle.


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie Ladies

Was thinking about V2R and Tdougal how are you doing and What's the progress of your cycles so far.


----------



## Rags

Hi, I've been thinking about you all too. Would love to hear bow things are going?

Funfair1980, hope everything is going smoothly?


----------



## Funfair1980

Am doing very well thanks Rags and the preg is going smoothly. Am in my second trimester now and never had any sivkness.


----------



## Rags

Funfair1980 said:


> Am doing very well thanks Rags and the preg is going smoothly. Am in my second trimester now and never had any sivkness.

That's wonderful, so glad to hear that. It's going to be a very exciting Christmas for you. Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy and let us know how it goes.


----------



## V2R

Hi I emailed the hospital last month & my reply was I will start my treatment in December, nearer the time the doctor will review my notes & decide on the treatment. I'm sick of waiting now, I now feel ready so just want to crack on.

Funfair 1980 - Brilliant you are having a smooth pregnancy


----------



## Rags

V2R said:


> Hi I emailed the hospital last month & my reply was I will start my treatment in December, nearer the time the doctor will review my notes & decide on the treatment. I'm sick of waiting now, I now feel ready so just want to crack on.
> 
> Funfair 1980 - Brilliant you are having a smooth pregnancy

It must feel like such a long wait for you V2R. It's an amazingly positive way to end the year and start 2014 though. I would say to make sure you call/email again in November if you haven't heard anything about a date though, it would be really frustrating to get caught up in the Christmas break without being further down the line. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Minno

Ladies, I am about to start ivf cycle with Dundee. How are you finding them as a clinic?
X


----------



## Rags

Minno said:


> Ladies, I am about to start ivf cycle with Dundee. How are you finding them as a clinic?
> X

Hello and best of luck.
I'm not attending any more but have a fabulous 3 year old son thanks to iui at Ninewells. I liked them in general, all of the nurses are lovely and very knowledgable. I will say to keep on top of appointments and if you don't hear anything when you think you should have get on to them, phone or email. They have a big workload. I was self funding and really liked the fact that they are non profit making and I loved sitting in the waiting room looking at the beautiful picture of the Childs face and counting how many amazing babies they've helped create.


----------



## Minno

Hi Rags, congrats on your lovely iui miracle :) we are self funding too - donor egg ivf. Have waited two years to get to this point so just want to get on with it now. I'm terrified! Lol xx


----------



## Rags

Minno said:


> Hi Rags, congrats on your lovely iui miracle :) we are self funding too - donor egg ivf. Have waited two years to get to this point so just want to get on with it now. I'm terrified! Lol xx

It's such a long wait and then suddenly you start treatment, before you know it you're trying to work out how soon you should wait to tell people your good news! I've got everything crossed for you and look forward to hearing about your bfp really soon. Xx


----------



## Minno

Oh Rags, I hope that is the case. We're wondering when we will start - been told donor getting ready to start meds next month so hoping we can get this all done by Xmas but I suspect it will be more like early new year. If it doesn't work, we're going to Prague for our next attempt! X


----------



## Rags

Gosh, so you'll have an excited donor out there getting all geared up too, how amazing for you all. I hear Prague is a lovely place to visit, here's hoping it stays as a holiday destination for you only. Xx


----------



## Funfair1980

V2R said:


> Hi I emailed the hospital last month & my reply was I will start my treatment in December, nearer the time the doctor will review my notes & decide on the treatment. I'm sick of waiting now, I now feel ready so just want to crack on.
> 
> Funfair 1980 - Brilliant you are having a smooth pregnancy

Hie V2R

Hope you doing well, its so terrible that you had to wait all this long. Here I was thinking you almost completing your second cycle. Anywhere just stay strong and patient you nearly there and like Rags say just give them a call if you don't hear anything by November. Wish you all the best and fingers crossed you'll have the best Christmas.


----------



## Funfair1980

Minno said:


> Ladies, I am about to start ivf cycle with Dundee. How are you finding them as a clinic?
> X

Hie Minno

We've had a good experience with Ninewells, I only had 2 eggs fertilised out of 7 and they advised to put both back in to increase the chance which my hubby was against as he didn't want us to have twins, but the Embryologists knows better so we took their advice and here we are 15wks 6 days pregnant with one baby 1st time Ivf. Just stay calm and relax I know its easier say that done I guarantee you in safe hands, the staff there are all lovely and helpful. Hope your Doner has started treatment now, fingers crossed and wish you all the best. Stay in touch


----------



## Funfair1980

V2R said:


> Hi I emailed the hospital last month & my reply was I will start my treatment in December, nearer the time the doctor will review my notes & decide on the treatment. I'm sick of waiting now, I now feel ready so just want to crack on.
> 
> Funfair 1980 - Brilliant you are having a smooth pregnancy

Hie V2R

Hope you doing well, its so terrible that you had to wait all this long. Here I was thinking you almost completing your second cycle. Anywhere just stay strong and patient you nearly there and like Rags say just give them a call if you don't hear anything by November. Wish you all the best and fingers crossed you'll have the best Christmas.


----------



## Minno

Hi funfair , thanks for your message. Delighted to hear a success story - congrats to you :) We are also pondering the number to put back issue as dh also not keen on twins. I think I have convinced him to be guided by the embryologist. Was yours a fresh or frozen transfer? Xx


----------



## V2R

Rags & Funfair1980 - I got a surprise package from the hospital on Saturday! My treatment schedule so the plan is I call the hospital day 1 of November period then I start Nasal Spray day 21 for 2-3 weeks (4 times a day) back for baseline scan & hopefully to get my injections. So it will be all go soon! Fingers crossed this treatment will work.

Good luck for you egg share Minno, waiting so long on an egg donor mustve been hard for you. Never know our paths might cross at hospital


----------



## Funfair1980

Whop whop that'd good news V2R just stay positive it will definitely work, are you going for icis this time or ivf.

Hey Minno, we did a fresh transfer and that was our 1st cycle.
Good luck to both of you.


----------



## Minno

Hey V2R, that's fantastic news. We're you expecting the pack? I am waiting to receive instructions to get started too which I guess will mean a pack from the hospital as well. We anticipate it will be for go in November so we might we'll cross paths! So exciting!! Can I ask what contact you had from the hospital before you got your pack? I've just had a letter and email exchange with them last week.

Funfair, that is so amazing. A 2dt as well - just wonderful! You are my inspiration! Why did they suggest a 2dt though? Did you have any to freeze?
Xx


----------



## Rags

V2R, that's wonderful. I'll keep everything crossed for you and realy look forward to hearing how it all goes.


----------



## V2R

Thank you. It's icsi this time. I think my injections will start about Xmas time a bit glad as I'm off for two weeks it will be bit more less stressful I think.

I've not had much contact with the hospital I feel I've just been left to chase them! I thought I would have an appointment with the doctor first to discuss treatment so it was a surprise when I had a parcel to sign for!
Keep us up to date with your appointments Minno we could maybe get a cuppy in the waiting room if we are there at same time


----------



## Minno

That'd be lovely V2R :) I must agree that the communication from the clinic has been pretty poor. I always have to write/email them. Unbelievable that yiu weren't even told the pack was coming! 
I am a it worried about hitting the Xmas break at the clinic - on their website it says that is closes from dec 13th to 6th Jan! I bet we hit it right about then and transfer is delayed :(


----------



## H4M

Hi everyone.
Hope you dont mind me jumping in on thread.
We are getting ivf at ninewells too. Have to go this week for blood tests,can anyone tell me roughly how long after these are done that the process really starts? We have been ttc for 5 years and as you can imagine I am now just wanting things to happen quick :-(. Getting extrememly frustrated. Also im maybe being stupid but what does all the short terms mean eg bfp? And ive noticed you refer to your partners as dh?
Thanks


----------



## H4M

I know what bfp and dh mean now ;-) xx


----------



## Minno

Hi H4M. Lots of abbreviations huh lol glad you're getting your head round them.
Congrats in getting started withe treatment process. From having bloods done til now, treatment, it's taken two very long years. Timeframe for you will depend on what treatment you are having and whether the nhs is funding you or you are going private. If you look on the website it gives approximate time frames for ivf treatment by health board area. We needed a donor and that is why our wait has been so long.
Good luck with it. I totally understand the frustration of waiting and just wanting to get going! X


----------



## H4M

Thanks Minno.
We are going through the NHS and got our letter a couple of weeks ago to say we are on the top of the list and to go in for bloods. Ill ask them tomorrow how long itll be but im hoping it wont be long :-(. This is first time for ivf so im worried it doesnt work.. at the beginning of ttc I was so positive... but now I just feel so negative all the time and im trying hard not to be, but then again I dont want to be disappointed :-(. Thats ashame its taken you so long :-( I really have everything crossed for you that it works .
I find it hard to speak about all of this and finding this site and reading through all your posts has helped me  xx


----------



## Minno

Good luck tomoro H4M. Hope they give you an indication of wait time. I think it has improved over the last year or so with Govt drive to reduce waiting times. Although unfortunately they didn't do anything about us ladies waiting on donors!
It's easy to feel dejected all the time, I go through phases, when we've been waiting for our bfps so long! Hang in there, the best bit is still to come :) xx


----------



## Rags

Minno, good luck, I hope it's all quick for you.
There was so much building work going on at ninewells acu during 2011 and 2012 that everything was much slower with all treatments and waiting times for everything, let alone donor treatments, were very long and subject to sudden holds. I finished my last try for number 2 last November by which point everything was running smoother again and they were starting to catch up on the waiting list. Be pro-active about keeping in touch with them though. When you have an appointment get an idea from them of when you should expect to hear from them with results, next appointment, if you don't hear by the time they say call in, remind them you're there! Once your funding is in place being NHS and not self funding shouldn't make your wait any longer than the self funders.


----------



## Minno

Currently waiting to receive my 'instructions' for getting started which I guess means my treatment schedule. Hope I get it soon, if donor is starting in Nov then you'd think they have to get me going soon too? What do you guys think? X


----------



## H4M

I personally would think it would be Nov time :-/. Im not sure exactly how that works but would assume would do it kinda like ivf? As jn eggs removed and put with sperm straight away kinda thing? X


----------



## Minno

Yep, they have to synch my cycle with donors so that when her eggs are collected they fertilise with hubby's sperm and my lining is ready for transfer. So it's all quite closely aligned. I'm just hoping we get going soon so that we avoid the hospital shutdown over dec/jan x


----------



## H4M

Hopefully fingers crossed but sounds to be like it will be November for you  x


----------



## Minno

How did you get on with your bloods appt today H4M? Did they give you a clearer idea of timeframe?


----------



## H4M

Its today our app . I will let you know what they say x


----------



## Minno

Looking forward to an update. Hope it's good news for you :) x


----------



## V2R

I got a letter in my pack about xmas closure....Last date for egg collection is Friday 13th December, starting again on Monday 6th Jan. Embryo transfers will be carried out until Sunday 22nd December.
The only dates it is shut is 25th, 26th Dec & 1st, 2nd Jan.

I hope this information helps....I may also be delayed treatment as I will be due my period at the end of November so working out my treatment I might have to wait another month.


----------



## H4M

Thanks girls.
Well had our app and got bloods taken. She said it will take 2 1/2 weeks for bloods to come back from Glasgow (AMH). So will hear after that but said prob wont be until after the break so prob Jan :-(... I just hope after waiting all this time it will work first time... does anyone have any advice on things I/we can take or do to improve chances? X


----------



## Minno

V2R, thanks for info. Yep it does sound we will both be delayed unless I can get started wih next period, next couple of weeks or so. What a pain in the bumski! Just want to get on with it now!

H4m, glad bloods appt went well. Great news that you can get started so soon. I was thinking they might say six months or something. I know you want to get on with it too, it's so frustrating, but we are all almost there I guess and with Xmas etc time will go in quickly I'm sure once we hit November. As for advice on what to take, I'd say just prenatal vits for you and dh - I'm taking pregnancy conception, they seem good and are recommended by others. Tesco has them on 3 for 2!


----------



## Minno

V2r just reading your post again and thinking of the treatment process - at least if your period starts end nov you can start dregging and then taking storms through dec ready for EC in jan and the boom....ET early doors in jan?


----------



## Minno

Stims not storms - bloomin ipad predictive typing!


----------



## H4M

Yeh I am grateful its so soon really. Think just cause been waiting so long from time started ttc it feels a lifetime!! Nurse to me did say it would be better jan than getting caught up in Xmas break and your right im sure it will fly by . Thanks for advice ill get some of the vits tmz . Hope it comes for you in Nov time xx


----------



## V2R

H4M-The time does seem to drag but once your protocol is ready it flys by I was shocked how quick my 1st IVF treatment was. Sorry I have no advice on how to improve your chances just keep yourself healthy.

Minno-Yea I'm hoping that it works out I will be injecting over the Xmas period not ideal when we will be eating out & visiting! How are you feeling about your egg share? You will start injecting about the same time as your donor or is her egg frozen for a few days?


----------



## Minno

Hi V2R. I'm not doing egg share hun. Donor donates all her eggs to us. No injections for me either,malls I have to do is down regulate and then oestrogent to build lining ready for transfer. It's a very simple process for me as recipient. The difficult bit is the synching of my cycle and the donor's so that I'm ready for when her eggs are collected. She has the hard bit with the injections.
Can imagine not the best to do over festive period but at least it means come jan you will be ready to go with EC and then ET. I think we will overlap with getting ready :) we can be cycle buddies xxx


----------



## H4M

Thanks V2R, how do you find the injections? Thats what im worried about, if you dont mind me asking. X


----------



## Minno

V2R, are your cycles regular, ie every 28 days?mi am wondering about the buserelin for dr as yiu have to start that on day 21, aimed at being a week before period, but my cycles are quite erratic. This month af is trying to show up now on cd 20, and in others she can be anywhere from cd 19 to 42! If they want to start dr a week before period and I'm not sure when she's gonna show how will that work? When I did the dummy run I had breakthrough bleeding on buserelin I think because I started in day 21 and af was due a couple days later and I hadn't DR enough by then to stop it.
Argh. I thought they would jus stick me on birth control and then buserelin so hey could control it more?
All hypothetical anyway as still no further word from clinic!
Xx


----------



## V2R

H4M-The first time I injected I was scared but I actually found them easy the only bit I found off putting was I could smell the injection. I did get very bloated & my tummy was a bit red & nippy by the end of the injections. Make sure you have a shelf empty in your fridge as the coolbag is quiet big.

Minno- My cycle is quiet regular, normally starts a little bit early every month I've just finished my period so hurry up November!
Have you mailed the hospital again? All this waiting around is a nightmare. I thought you & the donor would be both on birth control to get your cycles working together? 

Do you both live far from Dundee? I'm 22miles, I hope the snow/roads arent too bad this year.


----------



## Minno

Hey hun. I just heard today, I will be starting down reg on 10th November - eeeeeekkkk! I thought I would be on birth control too but just seems to be buserelin unless there's more info in the pack they are sending. It's all getting very real now.
I live in fife so about an hour or so away but I work in Cupar so easy to get to ninewells from here for scans etc.
Yes, hoping the weather doesn't get in the way. They did say it might get a little complicated with Xmas time closure etc so we'll just have to wait and see how it all works out. Nerve wracking! Xxx


----------



## V2R

Whoohoo brilliant. It feels like a weight lifted once dates are set eh. How exciting. Does your work know that you are going through treatment? Have you planned any time off? Hopefully you will miss the Xmas closure they should'nt be allowed holidays...;-)


----------



## Minno

Ha ha I know, bloody selfish if you ask me. No holidays until we're both thru treatment! Actually I dont how how I feel about trying to squeeze in before they close up shop - wonder if it would be better early jan when things are a bit more relaxed? What do You think?

Work, my boss, knows and are very understanding. I always feel guilty taking time for appts but what can you do. One good hung of getting ET before Xmas is that we'd be off on the 2ww over the hols with no work to stress us out. How is your work about it all? X


----------



## V2R

Yea I was thinking it would be better waiting until January but then thats another few months to wait, just better crack on with treatment & hopefully we will have great news in the new year what a start of a year that would be  

I havent told my work. I got signed off after egg retrival & they think I had a wee op due to a smear they also think I'm due back in December for a 'check up' I wont be telling them unless I get told I'm on bed rest. I have been at my work for 16 years, they are not the easiest to approach or caring!
Thats really good your boss is understanding. I want to come work at your work lol. Xx


----------



## Rags

Minno and V2R, I'm so pleased you're both looking as though you will get started this year. I know you're both worried about being stressed trying to fit it all in before the Christmas break, I could be wrong but I think maybe another months wait and the anxiety you can feel going through treatment anyway might leave you even more stressed in the new year. This way you are at least started and have the distraction of Christmas to speed you through the process rather than a lethargic wade through the dark nights of January. Wishing you both the best and quickest positive results.


----------



## H4M

Minno I'm so glad you are starting in Nov, very exciting!!! I stay about 12miles out of Dundee and it's kinda more on country so hopefully weathers not too bad!!! V2R I agree with rags I think it would be good over Xmas as at least you have other stuff to occupy your mind too, I think about this 24/7 and I know they say try not to think about it but I can't help it. Thank you for your reply about injections, I hope I find them easy/ish...
I'm glad you brought work up actually... I'm in two minds whether to tell my work or not, I personally don't want to but I work for a small company so feel staff will ask me what all the appointments are for, so feel I need an "excuse" :-( x


----------



## Minno

Thanks ladies, rags h4m, totally agree, it's quite good in a way that we will likely hit Xmas break as there are other distractions and the last 2ww I had seemed to drag on forever. 
V2R it would be wonderful. Like someone said to me on another thread, if we are very lucky it could be a very merry Xmas or a happy new year! :)

Now the subject of work. I am really lucky my work and esp my manager are very supportive. They give me whatever time I need. They are used to it as so many of my colleagues have gone thru the process too. If they weren't supportive I would probably make up some excuse like gynae issues or something. V2R, H4M, are you planning to take any time off after ET? Xx

Ps getting pack sent out to me this week! Eeekkkkkk


----------



## H4M

I wasn't planning on taking time off but the more I'm reading things the more I think I might have too, in my job I'm constantly on the move (work in a children's nursery) and it's constant so not as if I'm sitting down and resting or that :-/, I'm going to have to read up on some stuff or little operations and maybe use that as an excuse, I know my manager would be very supportive and give me the time off Ect my only worry is that other members of staff find out and tbh i feel that could be likely :-( x


----------



## V2R

H4M - I work in an office sit on my bum all day but I was sore after my follicles were drained & for some reason felt a little bit teary. I couldnt concentrate on work so had to ask the doctor to sign me off he just put on my line 'stomach pain due to op' no word of IVF I was also called back to have my egg put back in which I was told 'Its not reach passed stage 1' so I was glad to have a few days as I was quiet upset. So yes I would advise on either booking time off or getting signed off.

Thanks Rags, I'm ready for my treatment. I'm hoping my period will be early in Nov just to get going!

Minno- How exciting you will just want it now...You will have to let us know what your pack instructions are as you will be different from any of us. Oh I'm sooo hoping we have good news after xmas. Are you taking any time off work?


----------



## H4M

Thank you V2R I will prob take time off work then for it, if I knew exactly when it was I would just book a holiday but because I don't know it's hard, I'll see what can do though, how long do you recommend is needed ? Thank you so much for all your help 
Good luck to you both I really hope it's good news for you both xx


----------



## Minno

Girls I will definately be taking some time off. Last time I had about 3 days off and then it hit the weekend so I had five days off in total. That was good. I rested after transfer but then the rest of the time was pretty much as normal except nothing too strenuous.
I'm secretly hoping it will be just before the hols and we can have a couple of weeks chillin' lol
V2r I'm expecting the pack tomoro so will let you know what's in it tomoro night. I am excited and nervous - this is really it then. We could be getting ready for transfer at the same time mrs! Xx


----------



## Rags

H4M said:


> Thank you V2R I will prob take time off work then for it, if I knew exactly when it was I would just book a holiday but because I don't know it's hard, I'll see what can do though, how long do you recommend is needed ? Thank you so much for all your help
> Good luck to you both I really hope it's good news for you both xx

Can I suggest something quite inoquous for why you need to take time off if you don't want to give the actual reason - pulled muscle in back, food poisoning etc. I didn't have to take time off as I could work my lunch and tea breaks around iui's and didn't need recovery time but I was aware that some of the women in my department were a little worried about me because I kept having to nip off with very little notice. I felt so bad that they thought I might be properly ill.


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie Ladies

Wow that's good news for Minno and V2R starting your treatment in November, wish you all the best ladies. 

Ps: 2ww is longer and full of anxiety so I would advise doing something to keep yourselves busy hope that falls during Christmas holidays for you guys.

Take care


----------



## H4M

Thanks Rags, I'll manage somehow :-/, would just feel so much better if didn't have to tell them  xx


----------



## Rags

H4M said:


> Thanks Rags, I'll manage somehow :-/, would just feel so much better if didn't have to tell them  xx

Don't blame you at all, I didn't want to tell anyone. Although my family knew I was on the waiting list I didn't tell them when I actually started treatment (except my mum), the tww is enough without other people champing at the bit to find out how it's going.


----------



## V2R

H4M -I got signed off Tuesday & I was back to work the following Tuesday. I would hate to tell my supervisor she is a twisted b**** she would get drunk at Xmas & make remarks! The appointments are a bit of a pain as it's all about how your body is responding to the protocol, I made sure I the first appoinment of the day so I wasnt too late for work.

Funfair - I am taking up knitting to keep me busy, my other half thinks this is hilarous. But it will take my mind off all the waiting around during nose sprays, injections, scans etc. So I'm going to knit my cat a blanket  

Minno- Yea we could be around the same time for transfer. I keep saying it but I just want to get on with it now, I feel more ready this time round. You'll be excited today to get your pack its another step closer.


----------



## Minno

Pack came when I was at work and now have to go to post office tomoro to collect it - aarrgghhhhh! Of course it might have been those earrings I ordered from white stuff....lol! 
V2R did u have to sign for the pack?
Knitting lol. I can just imagine you there clacking away :)


----------



## V2R

och I should've said yea I had to sign for my pack. U will be there at opening time tomorrow morning  I had more forms to fill in I hate that part but it has to be done

Ha I might post a pictrue of my cats blanket once I'm done lol. You all will be wanting me to knit baby blankets ;-) Are you doing anything to take your mind off it all? Xxx


----------



## Minno

Haha considered camping out outside their door tonight! The things we get excited about!
I am rubbish at distraction so will probably just obsess for two weeks. Will be at work for some of the time though and will likely do a bit of shopping or film watching in-between. Some treats is what is needed. Quite fancy an Indian head massage.....xx
Definately let us see your cats blanket. We will commission you for bootees and matching hats! Lol x


----------



## H4M

Minno hope you got your pack ok today xx
Thanks V2R for your comments, I'd be worried one of my managers would open their gob to certain staff even though meant to be confidential, sometimes that seems to mean nothing! I'll just play it by ear and see how it goes, at the time I'll have an excuse and see how long I need off  one more week left and it's NOVEMBER !!!! Exciting! Bet you both cannot wait !! X
P.s knitting .. Good job, if I'm lucky enough with all of this I'll put my order in ;-)


----------



## Minno

Would you believe it, pack never came today :( the postman came to the door but never rang the bell and must have made a mistake cos they left again and didn't deliver any mail. Typical!
Hope it arrives tomoro. It was my earrings that were delivered yesterday. They're lovely up but not as exciting as a pack with buserelin spray in it! Lol xxx


----------



## V2R

Oh no :-( hope it comes today. Mine did come on a Sat they might post all 'packages' on a Friday since majority of people will work Mon-Fri. It will be a day of reading for you  

H4M-I think you will find it easy to take time off your mind will not be on work & you'll probably feel bloated & sore. Just make out to your work you have an abnormal smear or you've unusual bleeding which needs seeing too.

Ha I will be over run with blanket orders next year ;-) Xx


----------



## Minno

Still no pack this morning ladies and they said it was being posted out on wed. It should be here by now right? I'll give it til Monday and then I'll have to contact them.
Aarrgghhhhh just want to get started! 
Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie Ladies

V2R you can start knitting mine now before more oders come up, will tell you whether its blue or pink on the 15th of Nov, can't wait. 

Have a lovely weekend all. Hope your pack arrives on Monday Minno.


----------



## H4M

Thanks V2R for your reply, they are good reasons to be off  x
Minno that's not good, hope it comes on Monday, if not I would call hospital to ask them about it x


----------



## Minno

I'm hoping its on its way. Wanted to sit and really digest it all over the weekend instead of trying to read it quickly during the week when I'm working grrrrrrrrrr 

Are you finding out the sex in nov funfair? How exciting!!! Any inkling?

H4M you'll find the right thing to say when the time comes. I am going to try to have as much time as I can as work is stressful and I really want to focus on treatment.

V2R how is the needle clacking going lol soon be time for us to start? I am 10th Nov. When do you think you will be hun. Xxx


----------



## V2R

I've knitted one square need more wool..!! Are you finding out what you are having funfair? He/She might be shy ;-) 
I must read my pack again, I try & tell my partner to read it but he says he would rather not know whole of what goes on!! Annoys me but suppose he doesn't understand girls 'bits' lol


----------



## Minno

Sounds like my dh! Men!


----------



## H4M

Any luck today Minno x


----------



## Minno

Had to call them again. It is being posted today! They had a hold up with he nurses who had to sort out my prescriptions/drugs etc but was sent today recorded so should get tomoro or Wednesday if I miss the post. Got the invoice today tho - they weren't slow with that surprise surprise!


----------



## pcct

Hey minno... I see you are just about to start your next cycle!! :dance: am really excited for you you have waited soooo long for de this is guna be your forever take home home :hugs:


----------



## V2R

Any sign of your pack today Minno? I hope so. I re-read all my information I will probably be due a period around 20th November then I think I start my nasal spray 21 days later for 2-3weeks so I've worked my injections will start after xmas! So I'll probably be about a month behind you in treatment (I think)
I never realised you are paying for your treatment, can I ask why? Has it all been quicker doing it private?

Funfair - Not long to go until you find out what you are having, November on Friday the days will feel like they are dragging but it has been a quick month/year! Have you started buying anything yet?

Roll on November..... ;-) xx


----------



## Minno

Hey here PCCT, Gish cannot believe you are 37 weeks. How amazing! How are you? So close now, very exciting. Think your avatar should be updated to a big bit pregnant lol

V2r - pack arrived today but came recorded so I missed it and will have to collect from post office tomoro . Yes we are self funding. Two main reasons, my age and we already have a DS. Price at Dundee is a lot cheaper than fully private though although we think they invoiced us for the wrong amount so we are querying it. I was told to start dr on nov 10th, ie day 21 this cycle, so we must be cycling a little bit ahead of you. Still dunno if we will complete transfer before Xmas though - in some ways may be better later as everything back to normal by jan!
Are you excited to get started?

Funfair, good luck on Friday - let us know how it goes :) xxx


----------



## pcct

Hey minno am doing great thanks :) yeah i look at that every day and think I must change it :haha: 

How have things been going so far with Dundee? It's so exciting to see all you ladies starting your treatments :dance:


----------



## Minno

So glad to hear that things are going well for you Hun. Do you know what you are having?
Dundee surprised us with news of a donor as we we're going to go to Prague next year (and might still do so if Dundee doesn't work). They are poor communicators and disorganised but I'm hoping the clinical experience will be better! Starting treatment in ten days eeeekkk. What was your experience like wih them? How many embies did you have and out back again? Xxx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Minno said:


> So glad to hear that things are going well for you Hun. Do you know what you are having?
> Dundee surprised us with news of a donor as we we're going to go to Prague next year (and might still do so if Dundee doesn't work). They are poor communicators and disorganised but I'm hoping the clinical experience will be better! Starting treatment in ten days eeeekkk. What was your experience like wih them? How many embies did you have and out back again? Xxx

Hey Minno, just saw your post that things have started to move at Dundee. I had assumed when you said you were down reg it was abroad. That's great news and at least you have a back up plan. Good luck x


----------



## Minno

Hey bluebell my love, how are you doing? Yes amazingly Dundee have come up trumps at long last. So DR is to start with them. We'll see how it goes. Hard to ever visualise it working after last time but we have to try right? What's happening with your treatment? Xx


----------



## H4M

Hope you got your pack ok Minno xx


----------



## Minno

Got my pack which contained the wrong invoice and all the consent forms we've already completed when we first went on the list two years ago! Got it all sorted now though and we start the meds next week with baseline scan at end of the month! It's really happening!
How is everyone? Xx


----------



## H4M

So glad for you Minno &#128522; bet you are so excited xx

We got our letter back from blood tests yesterday and all is ok so should hopefully hear from them soon about getting started &#128522;&#128077;, how long after results has it taken for you all to get started? X


----------



## H4M

I'm not really understanding what the letter means, I may be stupid I don't know hahaa can someone help? It says " the blood tests for amh has come back predictive of an excessive response to ovarian stimulation" does anyone know what this means as I've heard people speaking about amh in numbers Ect &#128533; xx


----------



## Minno

It means that you are in danger over stimulating when they put you on drugs to stimulate your ovaries before collecting your eggs. They will have to monitor yiu closely and watch what dose of drugs your on. You probably have a good amh level! The other thing is that if you do overstimulate you may need to have your eggs frozen after collection until you are ready for transfer - but it will depend on if you develop ohss which hopefully you won't.
Xx


----------



## Minno

Ladies, have any of you down regulated with buserelin nasal spray? I've only done it once before, during my dummy cycle, and I can't remember the best way to do it? Do yiu have to really inhale or just spray and lightly sniff??? Xx


----------



## H4M

Thank you so much Minno, I feel stupid &#128563;. X
I'm a bit worried now though &#128542;, all feeling a little scary.. Xx


----------



## Minno

I know it all can be a bit overwhelming but it's good they can anticipate your response to the meds, it will affect which protocol you are put on as well. They will want to take it nice and gentle with you :)
From bloods taken to having treatment for me it has been over two years! Dh is having to have his bloods done again they are so our if date . But for yiu it's probably only going to be a couple of months or so I would expect. Early new year bfp for you lovely lady :) xx


----------



## Minno

V2r, a Rags, how are you both doing? Xx


----------



## pcct

Hey sorry for late reply! 
Am doing good thanks minno ill have a proper catch up on pre page soon as am in bed feeling really sleepy! Just wanted to answer your question about the nasal spray - I had my head tilted over the bottle and just sprayed it up don't sniff in too much or it all goes to back of your throat and its not a nice taste :haha:


----------



## H4M

Thanks so much Minno for your replies, you have been very helpful. The nurse did say probably January time so hopefully !, I really hope I do get a Bfp as I don't feel I can cope with anymore bfn &#128532; xx


----------



## Rags

Minno said:


> V2r, a Rags, how are you both doing? Xx

Hi Minno, I'm good thanks, Halloween with a 3 year old is great fun. I really think you appreciate all of the fun times (and the hard times) so much more when it's been an effort to get there. 
I'm so excited for everyone getting started on your protocols, and to be really honest following up on all of you is one of the main reasons I log in these days. Xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie Ladies

Sorry have been quiet busy with collerge. 5 more sleeps to go Minno, I used the nasal spray as well 4 sprays a day and I used to alternative the nostrils like right in the morning then left in the afternoon etc.

H4M after my bloods the next thing was my meds arrival after 2-3 wks and was told to ring them 1st day of my period to start sniffing on day 21.

Hie Pcct I see you about to download lucky you, do you know what you having.

Can't wait for the 15th to find out what we having, we have decided to make it a surprise to everyone but obviously I will tell you girls. Have bought a few body suits, starter kit and bath changing station gonna do the rest after we finding out what we having.

V2R you next to down reg then H4M, wish you all the best ladies. 
Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## H4M

Thank you Funfair, hopefully not too long then for me &#128512;, just hope it all works for me.

Must be so exciting Funfair, bet you can't wait to see what you are having &#128077; not long now xx

Minno and V2R how you both getting on? Xx


----------



## Minno

Funfair, I am very excited for you. It's such a lovely time to go out and buy some bits and bobs and then to know what you're having ...wonderful. Can't wait to find out. Like the five more sleeps - made me laugh. That's what I say to my son!

Well I'm getting ready to start the sniffer on Sunday. Now funfair, how did you do the sniff? Did you inhale while spraying or just tilt your head over? I can't remember how I did it before but I also alternated nostrils. Four times a day - I'm thinking, with meals and then before bed?

Hope you hear from clinic soon h4m. Then it goes very quickly after that.

V2r how are things with you - getting ready for af and then day 21 sniffer? Xxx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hey Minno I tilted my head and after a couple of minutes I could test it going down my throat. The nurse said that's how it's suppose to be coz medication taken through nostrils works faster.


----------



## V2R

Hi Ladies,

Good tips on the nasal spray, hope it doesnt make me gag!! I'm just waiting at the moment, I should be due around 20th then I have to wait 21days ARGH it's driving me mad! This process has been far too long!!

Funfair is it the 15th you find out what you are having? Count down is on. How has your pregancy been? Does the hospital see you alot more?

H4M we might end up on injections at the same time (depending on what your protocol is) Worse bit is the waiting for a letter from the hospital.

Not long now Minno do you do spray for 21 days? Then scan? Do you have to do injections or do you get to skip that bit?

xxx


----------



## Minno

Hey V2R :) 
Just paid my invoice today - that hurt lol start sniffing on Sunday and have baseline scan two weeks later. When I checked back to my dummy run timings it was 17 days in between so I wonder if it will have worked by time I have scan. Guess I'll find out. No injections. Had them with my last go with Glasgow clinic but not Dundee for some reason. Start progynova once lining is thin. So here we go....still dunno if will get it all done for Xmas. Hope I don't have to keep on taking progynova over Xmas period, lining will be super thick!
Had flu jab today so I'm ready to rock.
Once af comes things will move quickly hun. It's frustrating but it will be worth it xxxx


----------



## glitter1980

Hi Girls

I hope you don't mind me jumping on board?

I am a LTTC - I have unexplained infertility - all tests so far are 'normal'.... anyhow me and DH are now at the top of the list (NHS funded) for IVF at Ninewells. I spoke to them today and will be receiving a letter with an app to go get bloods taken. 

I am terrified! I think for such a long time I have been running away from IVF (we reached the top of the list 6 months ago) I am just terrified it wont work! then what!. However, it hit me today - this is a positive step! and now reading through your posts I feel excited! although still blo%dy nervous!!! So based on what I have read I could be starting January?!!

I was dumbstruck today and really didn't know what to ask! 


I have shared some info with a few close friends but nobody really knows what this all feels like so hopefully I can jump on board and share the madness with you girls!.

x


----------



## Minno

Ladies, some disappointing news for me :(
They're having difficulty coordinating my cycle with donors and now it looks like we won't get going this month after all. Just as I was getting all fired up too. Bitterly disappointed.

Welcome glitter :) always lovely to have more ladies from ninewells join us xxx


----------



## H4M

Welcome Glitter, I'm a bit scared about the whole thing too but has helped me on here xx

Minno I am so sorry to hear that, hopefully it won't be too long &#128532; xx


----------



## Minno

Thanks girls. This whole process drives me bonkers! Always waiting for something. V2R it looks like we will cycle together after all :). I am due af in the next week or so and then will start spray on day 21 next cycle, so sometime in December along with you. We might see one another in the waiting room after all!!
Keep your fingers crossed that donor doesn't pull out xxxx


----------



## V2R

Hey sorry I'm slow replying my laptop at home knackered & it's nightmare reading on my phone!
Oh no Minno you were geared right up, one good thing Is you know the donor is there & the hospital are syncing you'z together. It's alot of waiting around I think that makes treatment more difficult. 
I'm a bit emotional today another friend is pregnant with 2nd child I'm very happy for her but just rips my heart seeing its so easy but difficult for me. I need to get a grip!! 

Welcome glitter I never knew what to ask at appointments either just because I didn't know what to expect through treatment. Just try to relax. The waiting for contact from Dundee is the worst bit. I think this site helps as friends & family really don't understand what we are all going through.
Xx


----------



## H4M

V2R I know what you mean about friends pregnant, I've had to watch so many people tell me they are pregnant the past 5 years and now seeing their kids aged 1,2,3,4,5! Starting school &#128557; I dread days thinking if another person is going to tell me they are pregnant, my heart sinks... And I'm not being selfish as I am over the moon, but knowing I want something so much and nothing I do seems to give me that breaks my heart &#128532;. Hugs for you xx

Minno I'm sure the doner won't pull out fingers crossed and hopefully not too long now xx


----------



## H4M

Hi everyone,
I've just got letters through from the hospital with all information, it's all seeming very scary !!, it seems like I'm going to be in the hospital loads between scans, egg retrieval Ect, now I am really starting to worry about work &#128533;! How do I explain all the appointments I'm going to?? &#128546; getting slightly worried about that..
It also says about phoning them on the first day of my December period, I am due my periods at the end of this month.. So do I need to wait until the end of December which will be Xmas time so would then be January .. I might give them a call to ask that.
I'm getting scared now... My heads minced trying to read through all this stuff... Eeeek!! Xx


----------



## Rags

H4M said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've just got letters through from the hospital with all information, it's all seeming very scary !!, it seems like I'm going to be in the hospital loads between scans, egg retrieval Ect, now I am really starting to worry about work &#55357;&#56853;! How do I explain all the appointments I'm going to?? &#55357;&#56866; getting slightly worried about that..
> It also says about phoning them on the first day of my December period, I am due my periods at the end of this month.. So do I need to wait until the end of December which will be Xmas time so would then be January .. I might give them a call to ask that.
> I'm getting scared now... My heads minced trying to read through all this stuff... Eeeek!! Xx

Give them a call but hopefully they just mean your next cycle, so the end of this month. I bet they're working on the basis that you've already started this months cycle. 
At work are you able to be at all flexible with your breaks, start and finishing times? Just thinking that if you can say you need to start a bit later but will work your lunch, will start earlier to finish early, will take your lunch and tea breaks together, a combination of all of these, then you might get away with only needing to say you're going to the Dr occasionally. Also some appointments will fall on Saturdays so that's at least one you don't need to mention. Hurt your back, needing to go to osteopath or physio, gives you a reason to be away more regularly than some other excuses. Save the 'food poisoning' for your egg retrieval with a recurrent bout when they transfer.


----------



## Minno

Oh the waiting the waiting - I am so sick of it. But I have to get a grip and remember that we are just about to start in a few more weeks . We've waited this long heh? Does my head in though.
h4M it's such a lot to take in isn't it. Try to take it one step at a time. I would give them a call when your next period starts like rags said. I have to do the same. Hey, it sounds like you, V2R, and I might all cycle together over the December/Jan time - happy new year for us ladies! And let's face it, January is so depressing at least we will have something exciting to focus on. Xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie Ladies

Minno sorry to hear things didn't go as planned, don't they give you medication to synchronize with the Donner.

Hey V2R hope you feeling better now, I know the feeling I once cried last year seeing 2 of my friends with their babies and drinking in public not considering their kids which I thot wasn't nice. 

H4M yea they think maybe you've had your Nov period. It was like that for me was told to ring after my June Af in May so I rang them after my May Af and they told me to start after 21days so you will be definitely starting after your Nov Af.

Welcome aboard Glitter all I can advise you is to feed your mind with what is positive for it becomes real in your life, all the best with your cycle. 

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Funfair1980

Hey V2R the pregnancy has been smooth with no sickness or cravings just twinges hear and there which is normal. Some people on another group said it's because of Ivf drug that makes you not feel sick in pregnancy coz your body would have had too much. Was discharged from Ninewells after 8 wks of pregnancy when they had made sure the embyo had properly implanted in the uterus and to check if it was one or two. 6 more sleeps now for us to find out whether pink or blue, can't wait.


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie Ladies

Minno sorry to hear things didn't go as planned, don't they give you medication to synchronize with the Donner.

Hey V2R hope you feeling better now, I know the feeling I once cried last year seeing 2 of my friends with their babies and drinking in public not considering their kids which I thot wasn't nice. 

H4M yea they think maybe you've had your Nov period. It was like that for me was told to ring after my June Af in May so I rang them after my May Af and they told me to start after 21days so you will be definitely starting after your Nov Af.

Welcome aboard Glitter all I can advise you is to feed your mind with what is positive for it becomes real in your life, all the best with your cycle. 

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## H4M

Thank you for all your replies, thank you Rags I will use some of them excuses, it's very tricky working breaks around it as the time I get I would get to the hospital and that would be my breaks over, I could go in a little later if they were able to give me first thing in the morning app, or last app of the day, but unsure how flexible they are with this? X

Minno it will be nice if we all go through it roughly the same time, you've all helped me so far and made me feel so much better about it all. X

Thank you Funfair hopefully it won't be too long for me then &#128516;! X


----------



## H4M

Can I also ask I'm trying to take so much in so forgive me if I'm having a stupid moment, from when you first phone from day1 of period how long does the whole thing take before you take a test ? X


----------



## Minno

Hey funfair. Yes you'd think they would give me meds to help synchronise our cycles. I do have to down reg with buserelin but I thought they'd take control of my cycle with birth control meds first - I don't understand it. Surely if they had control of my cycle I could just wait until donor was ready??

H4M, there are no silly questions on here hun. Length of time from day 1 of your cycle depends on which protocol you are on. Short takes about four weeks, and long about six. Either way, it's not that long once you get going. That's why I am so desperate to get started. But we will get there....eventually! Lol xxx


----------



## H4M

Thank you so much Minno, and like you say it won't be long, we have Christmas to look forward too and then hopefully 2014 will be our year! And if we get started before Christmas then yay!! It will hopefully all go quick as Christmas flys by &#128522; xx

So sorry for all my questions &#128522;


----------



## Minno

I'm with you H4M. Hoping it won't be long once we hit December. I think we will likely start the meds on day 21 of our next cycle. I think af will arrive for me by end of the week so we'll see what clinic say. I just feel once I start then at least I'm doing something rather than just waiting. It will be nice that there is at least Xmas in between to keep us occupied and then it will be a great start to 2014 to think of the possibilities.
And please ask all the questions you want. We are all here to support one another xxx


----------



## H4M

Thank you very much, hopefully you will get started then and not have to wait any longer, the waiting is horrible, if I knew the results would be positive in the end it would be fine. I'm feeling very emotional today, don't know why, just feel it's a lot to take in and I'm worried about the whole thing to be honest &#128543;. I feel so negative and I'm trying to knock this out of myself, there is also an information evening tomorrow night we are going to attend about it all but I'm a nervous wreck incase I bump into someone we know... That may sound stupid but I've not really told anyone about this whole thing. Think my emotions are just all over the place. Hopefully after a good night sleep I will be thinking differently. X


----------



## Minno

Ah yes, we were invited to the information evening too but we've decided not to go as we are quite a while away and would need to get child care which would be difficult at night. Also, we feel we pretty much know most of what they will cover having been thru it once already. Be interested to hear about it though hun, let me know how it goes.
I think we all have those down days. It's part of the journey and I just kind of accept them now. Tomorrow will be better for you I'm sure xxx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hey H4M hope you feeling better now, we are here for you my dear. I started my nasal spray on the 7th of June, ec 10 July then 2dt et on 12 July. My testing waiting time was longer coz I had a 2dt so otd was after 17 days which was on 29 July so the whole proceedure took 7 wks plus. It all depends on how your body is responding to the drugs thou.


----------



## H4M

Thank you both x
Minno I don't really want to go.. But I feel I should to give me more of an idea about everything as I feel a bit confused about some stuff, I will let you know how it goes x

Funfair thank you, gives me more of an idea of times Ect, hope it's a positive outcome, I think being let down so many times over the past 5years In my head I think it'll never happen for me... I need to try and think positive though! X

Thank you both so much for your replies and help, means a lot xx


----------



## Minno

Funfair, were you on short or long protocol? I am trying to work out possible timings if donor starts meds at beginning of jan.

H4M I'm really interested in the bit by the consultant tomoro night on potential problems and success rates. You can be my on scene reporter lol 
It's really unlikely you'll know anyone and even if you did, they would be there for the same reason! Hope it goes well xxx


----------



## H4M

Ok Minno will listen out for you lol, thank you xx


----------



## Minno

Hey H4M, how did it go tonight? X


----------



## V2R

H4M - How did it go last night? I hope you went as I felt it helped me understand alot more of what happens during treatment, I was surprised at the turn out when we went. Also it was interesting to know & see what the rooms are all like & where our eggs are tucked up at night. I never got the offer this time to go, probably wouldve liked to have gone again to re-fresh my memory!
How are you feeling now? 

How are you Minno? You will be waiting just like me....Every day is another day closer to starting just wish it would hurry up!

Funfair only a few days left until you find out if your having a boy or girl. Be so exciting. Do you have a feeling of what you might have?


----------



## H4M

Hey sorry for the late reply, I found last night very interesting and informative about everything that will be happening, also scary, especially about the ohss as I could be in with a good chance of developing this &#128542;, v2r I'm with you on the pics of where everything gets done Ect, I found that very interesting, I've been negative about it all and I need to try and stop this as I'm awful for it but they were also going on about percentages being 45-55% at the minute and I know that's pretty high but for me it doesn't seem high enough :-( and I worry I go through all this and it's not a great result &#128532; I don't want that to sound selfish I'm just scared about it all and worrying a lot and to have another let down I then wouldn't know if I could then go again to be let down again &#128532;. Hope this makes sense to you all and I don't sound like a complete cow haha! and if anyone has any questions about last night if I can remember I will tell you &#128077;! I was also surprised at how many people were actually there x


----------



## Minno

Hey V, yes just waiting waiting waiting, needs to hurry up already! Have to phone the clinic on day 1. I'm hoping it will be soon so st least I can have a plan of what's happening. But I like your thinking, every day a bit closer :)

H4m I'm so glad you found the evening interesting. They told me 45% success! but 45-55 % is better :) those are very comparable odds to most clinics.not 99% granted but still good. I think they figure that if yiu have more than one go with fresh and frozen your chances increase. Totally understand your fears though. I am the same. But hey, we've got to be in it to win it as they say. Stay positive.
Any other interesting bits? Who is your consultant? What was Anne McConnell like?

Funfair, only two more sleeps. Sooooooooo excited for you! Xxx


----------



## H4M

Anne was fine , they were all actually really nice and helpful, we have dr patravalli, not sure if that changed now but always been him we have seen, I found a lot of it very interesting but was mainly just about the process and every stage / what to expect, problems that may occur, which was a lot about the Ohss, they said it's all 5 day transfers now they don't do 3 day transfers but not sure how long that's been in place, not sure what other info would be useful? Xx


----------



## Minno

Thanks H4M. Also good to hear about the 5 day transfers! Don't know that doc, we have Dr Kay.
What stage you at now hun? X


----------



## Minno

Oh, just another quick question. Was the 45-55% for ivf for your age range? Sorry for asking, but what age are you? X


----------



## H4M

He's a really nice doctor, I like him he's been very nice since we started. Yeh it was a % for under 30 or 35 I think I'm 26, I can't remember 100% if I'm honest but the percentages weren't too much different, it did drop a bit over 40 but I'm really not 100% &#128532;. I need to phone up on day 1 of my period to see if can go ahead, they spoke about what protocol people are on , theirs one where you take the spray for two weeks when hosp says and another when you phone on day 1 of period the. Start the spray, which I'm on, I got a flowchart to explain rough times, don't know if all this makes sense, was so much for me to take in &#128533; xx


----------



## Minno

Sounds like you're on short protocol petal. That means things will move quickly once you phone up...but there is the annoying Xmas closure to factor in too xx


----------



## H4M

Yes Xmas is the only annoying thing &#128532;, but will see what happens, may have to wait until January, hope you are not too long in getting started, we have waited so long and it's been hard but this waiting around is v annoying &#128532; xx


----------



## V2R

Hi H4M - The percentages they give you don't think about them too much. If things do come up during your first treatment at least they will know how to tweek your drugs as first time is like a trial shot (thats how I now look back on it)!! Just try to keep up beat, short protocol flys by

I had negative thoughts until starting my 1st treatment, I had high expectations that my first round would go smoothly as Anne was very happy with my response to the drugs. Then my egg's failed me! I was back to negative again but 6 months later I'm raring to get on with it. It's an emotional rollercoaster!!

I have a slight bleed today so I'm hoping this is my period. I'll wait until tomorrow to call hospital as I have called before when slightly bleeding & was told call back when I'm bleeding properly!!


----------



## H4M

Thanks v2r &#128516; how exciting for you !! This could be you started!!!! Bet your excited, normally I don't want my period to come and I wish and wish and dread everyday incase it comes, this time I'm like damn it hurry up and come &#128527;&#128077; would still be great if it never but that's never going to happen lol xx


----------



## V2R

I know I used to think every month maybe they wouldnt arrive, it's good to still keep hope that it might happen naturally. Me you & Minno might be on treatment at the same time xx


----------



## H4M

That's true, I'm trying to stay positive &#128516; that would be good, for support xx


----------



## Minno

Exciting V2R, hopefully you will be getting started very shortly! I don't think I'm far away either, got all my usual pms and like H4M, this time I'm willing it to arrive so I can get going too. I think we will all be cycling tomoro - woohoo xx


----------



## Minno

Sorry I meant cycling together, not tomoro ...although that would be good too lol


----------



## H4M

Lol haha Minno! I kinda wish it was tomorrow too! *sighs* hopefully not too long x


----------



## V2R

I have just been looking back where has Tdougal & Wallie gone? Would be great to have an update off you'z.

Funfair what is the sex? Pink or Blue? Exciting now you can actually look at boys or girls clothes. I was going to ask looking back on old feeds you took pregnacare conception instead of folic acid? I think I will go and buy pregnacare I am on folic acid at the moment.


----------



## Minno

V I am taking pregnacare. Tesco have them on 3 for 2 so we mixed and matched with wellman for dh. Horse tablets though, I have to split them in half to swallow them! 
What's the update on af? Mine still a no show grrrrrrrrrrr. Xx


----------



## V2R

Hi Minno, Yea I got them in Tesco last night. I bought One Pregnacare Conception & two of the Original ones which will be fine to take if my treatment is a success this time! Yea I was surpised at how big the pills are!!
Update is I'm only slightly bleeding, so still not phoned Anne! Just typical this month it's saying 'I'm on my way but I'm not ready yet' lol...I just hope I start treatment as counting the days out if I do nose spray for 3 weeks then injections will start on xmas week!!! Hopefully I might get scanned after 2 weeks of nose spray. 

We all need things to HURRY UP!!!! xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie Ladies 
Sorry for late response, it's team blue hooray, hubby's over the moon. I had a feeling due to not being sick and no nausea plus the size of the bump. 
Stick on pregnacare ladies it's so helpful. I was on long protocol. H4M didn't they give you a green card with a rough idea of your treatment. Am shocked they no longer doing 3dt I thought et depends on your embryo quality, to me they said they better of in me than in the lab so they did a 2dt.

V2R if your flow is not heavy by tomorrow you might be preggo it happened to 2 of my friends this year.

All the best ladies.


----------



## Minno

Woo hoo Funfair, congrats on being team blue! Aw that is lovely news. Are you rushing out to buy everything for a little boy now? Aw.

V, I hear ya. Waiting around is doing my head in! I also worked out that if af starts over weekend I would have to be on the spray for weeks until clinic opened again in Jan. I think if she does arrive soon they will ask me to start in day 2 of next again cycle...so even more waiting grrrrrrrrr we should all get medals for the mental torture! Xx


----------



## Minno

Update from me - af started today woohoo. So I will contact clinic and see if I can get a date for dr! Hope it's this cycle and they don't out me off til next one! Xx


----------



## H4M

Funfair how exciting, least you can now start to buy blue things &#128077;, I haven't got a green card ? Just a flow chart which is kinda aimed at everyone x
Minno how exciting for you !!! Let us know what the hospital says x
V2R how you getting on? X


----------



## Minno

Am starting spray beginning December so that is good news :) at last I have a plan again yayyyyyyyyyyy!!


----------



## Rags

Minno said:


> Am starting spray beginning December so that is good news :) at last I have a plan again yayyyyyyyyyyy!!

Minno, delighted for you.

Funfair, blue is great. I know pink is too but I'm a bit biased these days.


----------



## Funfair1980

That's great news Minno so you on long protocol. Can't wait start shopping for blues.

Hope you all doing well.


----------



## H4M

Yay Minno !!!!! So excited for you &#128516; xx


----------



## Minno

Thank yiu ladies.feels good to get going again. Bit of a pain that Xmas is delaying things but it is a nice thing so not so bad! 
Funfair, I'm just down regging and then taking oestrogen for lining. Donor is on short protocol. So i should be more or less ready for ET come January. Just hope I'm not on the drugs forever if there's a problem her end.

Hey, this is the team blue thread!! Xx


----------



## V2R

Quick reply............Morning Ladies, I start my nose spray 7th Dec & guess what thats my birthday so nice wee present from the hospital lol, my scan appointment will be sent out. What date have you been given Minno?
Aww a wee boy congrats Funfair you will be able to get organised now.
xx


----------



## Funfair1980

That's great news V2R that means the 3 of you might be cycling together. It will be all baby dust in the New Year.


----------



## Minno

Hey V2R, I start the spray on the 6th lol. How weird is that?! Wonder when our baseline scans will be? X


----------



## H4M

Not long to wait now ladies, hopefully I'll be giving the hospital a call next week and get started too xxx


----------



## V2R

We might be in on the same day for scan  I thought the nurse wouldve told me what day to go in for a scan but have to wait on appointment in post so I dont know how long I'm on spray for says 2-3weeks on protocol!! I would like to be organised as its so close to christmas. 

H4M- Do you know what protocol you are on yet? Short or Long? 

Ohh it could be a magical xmas for the 3 of us  xx


----------



## H4M

Think I'm short, when start period need to phone them and go in for scan on day 1 or 2 then start meds will have to look at letter again xx


----------



## Minno

That's definately short H. Sounds like you will be before V and me but it will depend on how things fall with the Xmas break. Grrrrrrr so annoying and bloody typical that we wait this long and our turn falls when it's the longest period of downtime for the clinic. I think they are doing scans and transfers until 22nd though so we might get scans before they close. I haven't heard either V. Expect we will get appts in the post. Let me know when yours arrives and I'll do same. 
Already 19th Nov girls. Won't be long either to getting started either way xxxx


----------



## V2R

H4M you'r treatment will probably be well under way by the time me & Minno start our sprays  How many times a day are you to spray? I'm four times a day. 

Only bit I'm not looking forward to is I have my works day/night out & I always drink at it. They will get suspious if I dont drink so my plan is either pretend I'm drinking & go to the bar to get the rounds/phone in sick on that day or lie that my other half is on his works night out & needing picked up!!! Do you'z have works xmas night out?


----------



## H4M

I'm not sure about sprays yet will need to ask them. Yeh I have a works night out so I'm a bit worried about the same thing although I think I'll use the having to pick someone up excuse or like you just pretend to have a few. Hard time of year for that kind of thing xx


----------



## Minno

I am boring girls, I'm a tee-totaller so people just expect me to be on the cokes! Lol
No word yet re scan appt. V did you speak to a nurse she you called with your af? I spoke to Anne.
Xx


----------



## V2R

Lucky you not needing an excuse not to drink lol. I've been at my work 15 years & have never been out on a xmas night out not drinking!! Luckily this new year we have planned to do nothing since I knew treatment would be around now!

She never said who she was on the phone just told me to start my spray 7th & an appointment would be sent out, I'm a bit annoyed that I never got a scan date over the phone I like to be organised. 

H4M sorry I didnt make sense on my last post. You wont have a nose spray, you will do injections. How are you feeling about the injections?
xxx


----------



## H4M

That's ok don't worry, I'm a bit nervous about them but think will be fine, spoke to someone at that evening about them and got reassured so hopefully be ok, think it's more the Egg collection and transfer I'm worried about xx


----------



## H4M

How's everyone doing? X


----------



## Minno

I'm good thanks. Looking forward to getting started in couple weeks time. No appt in post for scan as yet. Have you had anything V?
How are you both ? Xx


----------



## H4M

Phone them if you don't hear this week, hate the waiting eh, everything's same for me so far, just waiting this week to start p and then phone to see what's happening , hopefully not loads of waiting &#128532; x


----------



## V2R

Hi I'm just back from a long weekend & no appointment yet! I think it will probably be sent out w/c 9th Dec, it would be good to know now as a few girls have booked time off for xmas shopping!! I may have to pull a sickie...
While I was away I had my tarot cards done the lady was quiet good & my future card is I have one baby on it's way I nearly burst out crying. So fingers crossed this lady is correct!

I'm wishing the days away at the moment just want to get on with treatment. xx


----------



## H4M

Hope you had a great weekend v2r, I hate waiting, was annoyed as started p today and I couldn't ph as at work and not v private there so husband phoned and was told would get a call bk... Waited and phoned bk this afternoon to be told she was in a meeting till 4.30, so he phoned back at 4.50 to be told she won't have got message yet and a letter would be sent out !!!!! Well I was raging to say the least! He wasn't 100% sure! He did say I was told to phone back when p started to get a scan and she said no that will be baseline scan in two weeks!! Ahh So I shall be phoning back first thing in the morning to see if can start treatment as my treatment plan says ph on day 1-3 and prob get scan on day 3 and start inj day 5? Argh!! Another setback! Fingers crossed for tomorrow!!

V2r hope the woman was right for you! I went to a woman a few months ago and she told me I will be excited at Christmas time and it won't be to do with Christmas will be to do with a baby but if doesn't happen then not to be saddened by it it will happen soon after.... Weird! I'm going back to her next week for another reading to see if anything comes up &#128522; xx


----------



## Minno

So much waiting and so much confusion. I find it very frustrating when I can't get a clear direction from the clinic. V, I also think appt will be sent out next week or week after but would be good to know eh so that we can get organised with work and Xmas coming up etc. I'll let u know soon as I hear anything - we should get our scan appts sent out same time you'd think?
H, that is so annoying! You need a clear plan from the clinic. Drives me mad! I know it's nhs but come on!! I hope you get some answers tomoro, let us know how it goes.
Hope the tarot cards and readings are right...that would be amazing and we could put all this endless waiting and stress behind us.
Xxx


----------



## H4M

Hey, phoned this morning couldn't get through to ward so phoned Anne, explained about yesterday and she said that I'm on short protocol so they shouldn't have said about letter, she transferred me through and to start with they said about how I was to phone in December period (which my letter did say) I explained that would fall on Christmas so the nurse spoke to Anne and she said it was fine for me to start this month!! &#128077; scary but exciting! Scan tomorrow! 
Hope you ladies get your letters soon, how longs that been? She said to me originally two weeks before knew was on short so hopefully they will come soon for you both xx


----------



## V2R

H4M - I was scanned on day 3 defo phone back today. I dont think anyone looks up notes when we phone in! I personally dont think Ninewells is very sympathetic we are just a number to them. I'm sure when you speak to Anne today you will be in for a scan tomorrow, exciting  & dont freak out at the needles she gives you they look alot worse than they are.
Yea Minno I think our appointment will be sent out at the same time. I'm hoping to be scanned Friday 20th or they might wait another week with the hospital's holidays. It's the not knowing that drives me crazy it would be alot more relaxing knowing what is happening with appointments. 
xxx


----------



## V2R

Ah your on here at the same time as me H4M - Thats great news you will be so excited but nervous for tomorrow. Good luck. The treatment will fly by, after egg collection take a few days off work.
Me & Minno will get our letter in the next week or two I'm not bothered about it until I start my nose spray, although it would be good to know now! xxx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie Ladies

Hey H4M all the best with your appointment today you will be pupo very soon.

V2R and Minno not long to go now, am sure once you start your treatment they will be able to accommodate you during holiday time coz if they live you to inject for a long time that will be risking Ohss.


----------



## H4M

Haha v2r on at the same time, thank you for your messages.
Had app and everything fine, got the inj to take and to go back on Tuesday for another scan to see how things are going. Bit nervous about inj but hopefully after first couple will be fine. Hope your all getting on ok x


----------



## V2R

Hey you'll be fine with the injections. Good luck. First one is scary after that its easy, I never liked the smell of them that was probably worse than actually injecting myself lol. xx


----------



## V2R

Funfair - Yea I keep counting out the days, if I'm on nose spray for 3 weeks that takes me up to 28th Dec then injections for a week I count I should be in 6th Jan for egg collection (thats if it goes smoothly & if I'm right in counting) it would be better if I knew my scan date. Anway wont be long & we can get started!! xx


----------



## H4M

Thanks v2r, hopefully I will be ok doing it!! Eek!
Hope you hear from them soon, and Minno too, the waiting is horrendous I really hate it, trying to stay positive but it's very difficult with so many let downs x


----------



## H4M

Well first injection done... Feel like such a wimp! Sat on end of bed for ages going through every emotion possible. I eventually plucked up the courage to do it and I never even felt it!!!! &#128529; absolute loser I am. Thank you guys so much for the reassurance xx


----------



## H4M

So v2r are you on nose sprays then you need to wait on an app coming through for scan? Then are you on injections up until egg collection? X


----------



## V2R

Sorry for delay in replying I went on my phone yest & ended up posting on the wrong thread!! Argh so today I'm ordering a tablet..

Hi H4M how are the injections going? Are you feeling bloated or any side effects?
I start nose spray Sat for 2-3 weeks I will be scanned at some point but still no appointment through then I inject for 8-9 day's then scanned a Friday. I think working it all out I will be in Mon 6th Jan.Xx 

Minno not long now you will be wanting it to be Friday  are you on spray for 2-3 weeks? Then what happens? xx


----------



## Minno

Hey ladies, how are you both?
H, have you settled into the injections? I found the thought worse than the reality although I was still glad when I didn't need to do them any more lol
V, start spray on Friday then i guess I'll hear from clinic re coming in for scan but I don't know how long I've to be on spray for. Had a near miss this weekend as thought af had started early and cycle would be busted again. It it's stopped now and I think it was mid cycle bleeding which I get sometimes and especially after exercising! Can't bear any more delays - bet u feel the same! When are u taking the spray? I'm going to do breakfast, lunch, dinner and bed time.
Xxx


----------



## H4M

Hey, I'm feeling ok, injections have been fine and not really felt them, today I took the cetrotide one and my stomachs been a little sore where I injected that one for some reason. I've actually *touch wood* felt fine / normal up until today when stomachs been a little tender. See what they say tomorrow.
Glad you are both getting started very soon, this month will fly in! Minno that's ashame about your wee scare today but I'm glad it's all sorted and won't hold you up.

How are you both feeling about it all? I'm finding it hard to be positive and excited about it, I'm really trying but feel I can't build myself up to be let down again.. Feel that's happened too much &#128532; xx


----------



## V2R

Hi Minno I'm going to email Anne today about scan I know its early but I'm starting to panic & I really want to figure out when I will be taken in for E.T as I have a feeling it will be 6th Jan & my other half is due back to work that day so he will need to go into work over the xmas period to get that day off work.....These appointments stress me out!!!! I will also be spraying breakfast, lunch, tea & bedtime I'm also freaking out I miss a spray. I also had a bleed on Sat & sore stomach all weekend but I think I'm just getting worked up my head is burst thinking about treatment/appointments etc.

H4M hope your appointment goes well today. Just try & be positive once your scanned today Anne should tell you how many folicles you have & how many eggs they expect. Thats good you have been feeling fine. Fingers & toes crossed for you  

xxx


----------



## V2R

Heard back from Anne I will be getting scanned on 30th December 8.40am so it's a full 3 weeks I'm on the nose spray. Minno your appointment should be out  xx


----------



## H4M

V2r I'm glad you have some dates but understand would be good to know all dates for work Ect, at least you have some sort of idea, the best thing is to keep phoning them I think, sometimes trying to get through though is a complete nightmare. 

Got on fine at hosp today, they wanted me in earlier than normal with a chance of me over stimulating and thought my injection dose may go down but I have a good amount of follicles growing not to many so to keep on with same dose and go back on Friday and they should be able to tell me then about when my EC will be, thinking beginning of next wk x


----------



## Minno

Thanks for letting me know V2R. I should be around the same time then. Think I will email Anne tomoro and check - also just to confirm that she wants me to begin spray on Friday. Wonder if I'll be in on 29th dec then? We could share a mince pie in the waiting room lol. Wonder when we would have heard if you hadn't contacted her!
I think our bodies are a bit messed up by the stress. I'm just hoping I can make it to day 21 without any more hiccups!
H, that is great news. I know it's hard to be positive. I don't even think of the possibilities even more. That's sad eh? Guess it's a side effect of all the disappointments we've all been through. Here's hoping we all have something to smile about in Jan.
Xx


----------



## V2R

Thats great H4M sounds like you will be in on Monday. Are you taking time off after EC? Have you decided if you are being put to sleep? Try & not worry. It will be over before you know it, it's very quick.

Hope you send an email today Minno, Anne was very quick in replying she said the appointment has been sent out so I expect I'll get it today. 30th seems ages away & yes they better have mince pies lol. I'm really hoping 2014 will be a baby boom for all of us struggling through ivf. I go to church every xmas eve with my nephews so I'll be praying hard for us (even though I'm not a church goer).


----------



## H4M

Well it's all go from Christmas and with that being such a busy quick time of year it will fly in! X
I'm phoning in sick to work for a couple of days to see how I feel and will take longer if needed, I think I'm just getting a light anistetic or so I've been told they never mentioned anything about puting me to sleep lol x


----------



## Minno

Wow H4m it's all go for you. Exciting times! How are you feeling about it all. You might be pupo very shortly!!

Well as for me, I am good to go. Start the spray Friday and have scan on 23rd - so I'm only on spray for 17 days in first instance? Wonder why not three weeks? But then I am slightly different as doing DEivf. Glad to be getting started. V, I am not in the slightest religious but a little Divine intervention can't hurt eh? Lol xxx


----------



## V2R

I got offered both & decided straight away I would be put to sleep. I wouldve thought Anne would have offered you both. Good luck for tomorrow fingers x you will be in on Monday.

Only 17days Minno lucky you. I hope my nose can handle all this spraying lol cant be as bad as getting water up my nose while swimming! Do you know what they look for when they scan after using the nose spray? I have read my pack but it doesnt give me any information on the nose spray, it says its for controlling fertility problems on the instructions in the box. I'm a bit lost with what this stuff is suppose to do to me (& now I think about this!!) xx


----------



## H4M

What does pupo mean? Sorry I'm being stupid!
I'm feeling ok, not much different to be honest, I'm now worrying about this EC and whether getting PTS or not, maybe I am.. I've not spoken to Anne really it's just been the nurses and that. Will ask tomorrow. X

Minno that's very quick too , goodness it's all coming around so quick, I'm very nervous now.... X


----------



## Minno

Right, pupo means 'pregnant until proven otherwise' :)
Nasal spray thins out uterine lining and gets it ready to be built up for implantation by taking oestrogen.
Well my hooter is getting blasted tomoro lol
Good luck tomoro H xxxx


----------



## V2R

H4M you will be fine dont worry. I was quiet bloated with the injections but once EC was done everything went back to normal, I couldnt have sex for a while after though. Hopefully you will be in on Monday then they party starts in the lab ;-)

Minno - How did you get on spraying today? Roll on tomorrow for me. I hope this nose spray doesnt make me boke!! xx


----------



## H4M

Got on fine today, I'm in on Monday for EC and will be sedated but won't be completely out of it she said I'll be drowsy but if they as me to do anything I'll be able to do it... Lol.
Thanks for explaining for me, I tried looking at the thread but couldn't find it haha, how's your sprays going Minno? 
I am still feeling fine being on the injections, nothing really different tbh. Bit nervous about Monday but hopefully be ok. How are you both feeling x


----------



## glitter1980

Hi Girls

Thanks for the welcome on board a few weeks back. There's we some rewiring getting down at home so Chaos!! So I've not had access to the net. So as for me - I had my AMH results back - never gave a figure? All it said was I was in the normal range.. DH has just called to say I have a package of drugs from Ninewells!! Not home yet- Won't be home for a few hours so have no idea what's arrived! I had no idea I was getting anything! I just assumed I won't be getting another letter or something first. 

Feert!

Reading all your posts is really insightful, again you'll never know unless you experience it so this thread has been more beneficial to me than you'll know! 

Hope your all well xxx


----------



## glitter1980

Sorry for the dodgy language! Please feel free to interpret!!- Trying to type on my phone - predictive text is a nightmare! Xxx


----------



## Minno

Well girlies that's four sprays up the hooter! I forgot how how horrible the after taste is. Still, that's it's started and we'll see if it's done it's job come scan time :)
Good luck for tomoro V. I'm taking mine at 8, 1,6 and 11 pm.
H - will be thinking of you on Monday - hope it's all over quickly and as V says, then the fun begins! Can't believe it - you will be pupo very soon!
Glitter - nice to see you again. What were the drugs then?
Xx


----------



## V2R

Well 1st spray no bother passed 3 sore throat after it even when swallowing & my gums are swollen! I will see how it is tomo if it's the same Monday I'll phone hospital. I don't understand why I'm on this I thought they would just do extra injections to mature my eggs more!! 

Glitter what's ur protocol? Ur treatment has come round really quick  xx


----------



## Minno

V that doesn't sound good. Could be an allergic reaction. I would call them tomoro - the nurses will be on. Might be able to change it to injections? 
That's me two days in then. Just horrible taste at back of throat but otherwise ok. Was ok on it last time too thankfully. Bit of a pain having to spray four times a day. Had to set my phone alarm to remind me lol 
V what times are you spraying. Hope things settle for you quickly and there's no more horrible reactions xx


----------



## glitter1980

Confused! I had a good look through my surprise package- Bursulin Spray. There seems nothing specifically saying 'you are on this protocol.. There was a schedule of sorts giving a ruff estimation of times etc. It says I need to start sniffing on day 21 of my January period for 2-3 weeks. 

Only thing- it's due at the end of the month - my Dec period is due Christmas Day! So if I've to start the spray 21 days after day 1 in January I'll still be sniffing in March! Seems too far away. Do you think they might let me count my Dec period instead? I'm guessing with the Christmas holidays they are just trying to space things out but... Arrgh! It's getting further away. Sorry for the daft questions x


Good luck tomorrow H4M xx


----------



## H4M

Minno I'm glad you are getting on fine with your sprays, bet your glad to be started now, not long!! Xx

V2R I hope you have got on fine today? I would get in touch with hospital about the reaction you seem to have got, may have something else to change you onto xx

Glitter I wouldn't have thought would be a problem to start in Dec maybe give them a phone tomorrow just to ask, it's the waiting that's the horrible part xx

Well I don't know how I'm feeling about tomorrow, certainly not looking forward to it what so ever &#128532;! Think I'm feeling a bit nervous about them doing stuff to me when I'm pretty much out of it !! How many people are in the room during it? Xx


----------



## H4M

Have just been looking back through this thread again from the start and getting worried now as have noticed short protocol doesn't seem very successful &#128532;... Feeling so negative! Help &#128532;x


----------



## V2R

Hi Ladies today seems better no sore throat but my gum still bit swollen I think I'll be fine I will see tomorrow.
H4M sorry I have no postive words of the short as my body responded perfect but On day of transfer I was told my egg hadn't made it. All I can say is keep positive try & not be negative & take a day at a time.
Glitter that is your protocol. I am On spray I started yest & I'm not getting scanned until 30th Dec does seem ages away but it won't be long in passing it all does seem to take ages the waiting to start is a nightmare it will all be worth it in the end though
Xx


----------



## V2R

Oh I'm spraying 8.30, 12, 4 then 9 I'm an early bedder. Lol. I've been good in remembering so far but that's only nearly 2nd day down lol xx


----------



## Minno

Good luck tomoro H. Everyone is different so you just never know :)
V, hope things settling for you. I have a touch of the trots, sorry! Lol hope that settles too! Xx


----------



## V2R

H4M been thinking about you...How did you get on? Hopefully you will be at home resting & there is a party going on in the lab 

Oh no Minno I hope it settles down. My gums seem nearly back to normal. I'm expecting some side effects as it's not normal to be spraying stuff up a nose! lol. I'm excited to get the weeks passed I think I'm better mentally prepared this time so hopefully it will make a difference. How are you feeling about it all? xx


----------



## H4M

Thanks for all your kind words.
V2R glad you seem a bit better just a take it easy and if any worries just phone hospital.
Well today went ok, was feeling very nervous when waiting to be seen and was worried about it all, it wasn't too bad though and can't remember much of it, when I came out of theatre though my stomach was really sore and took a while to calm down, I also got very emotional too for some reason!!
We spoke to Philip the embryologist before we left and my DH sperm count wasn't as high as they would have liked but there was good ones there so they have decided to do ICSI, it's worried me a bit but he said there is more chance of it working... And seemed a lot more positive about this, Need to look a bit more into this. Since I've come home I've basically slept !!! Now I have a very anxious wait... Need to try stay positive!!
Oh they managed to collect 13 eggs from me !!!!
Hope your all doing ok xx


----------



## Minno

Yay H2M, 13 eggs is an amazing result! Well done you! Now it's just a waiting game and that's the hardest bit. Are they going to give you a call in the morning? I am going to be keeping everything crossed for you :)

V, glad things are settling down. I just want to be getting on with it and of course am a bit worried the donor might pull out but got to just play it out and hope for the best. I'm glad it's Xmas soon and I have some time off to relax. Looking forward to making a nice day of it on 23rd for scan and then going shopping with Hubbie and Xmas lunch :)
Not long before we all know our fate eh girls... Xxx


----------



## H4M

Thanks Minno, they managed to inject only 7 as the other 6 weren't mature enough, but this morning 6 have fertilised so I'm trying to keep everything crossed that even a couple are still strong enough! I have to go in on Saturday morning for the transfer... Now I just need to pray pray and even more pray this all works!! (I'm not religious) lol xx
Try not to worry yourself too much I'm sure the doner has come this far too I don't think she will pull out now, so keep strong, not long now for all of us.. Now just a waiting game &#128532; hate waiting! If I knew in the end it was going to be a BFP I'd be fine....xx


----------



## V2R

Goodmorning thats fantastic news 6 is great I'm keeping everything crossed that they keep growing you should get a very good egg out of 6. Do you know if they are transferring one or two eggs? Sat is not long away. Have you taken a few days off work? 

Well this morning I feel I have a dodgy stomach! I'm trying to ignore it.

Hopefully this will go smoothly for you Minno I would be surprised if the donor pulled out as she will be a regular egg donor. So you get scanned on 23rd do you know what happens then? Will the egg be planted straight into you or do you need to do any other treatment like injections?

Good Luck Ladies....After all this wait we are all eventually on the road to hopefully having our wee bundles of joy  xx


----------



## H4M

I'm kind of hoping we get one too, then it'll be the worry when they transfer it back into me ... I'm such a worrier if you haven't all guessed by now. Think it'll be one, unless there isn't one that is very strong they may put two back but they suggest just one, I'm off work today, thinking I may go back tomorrow I'm feeling a lot more myself today, my poor DH seems to be getting tonsillitis now.... Just what we need &#128532;!!
Hope your tummy is feeling a bit better, just relax and take it easy xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie ladies

Had a lot of posts to catch up on. Happy belated birthday V2R and how is the down regging now, hope you not getting side effects. 

H4M what a good number of eggs you got keep praying they keep getting stonger ad the days progress Sat is round the corner for you to be Pupo.

Minno I Don think Donner can pull out this time around coz she has done half the treatment so far. 

Wish you all the best ladies. My wee man has been giving me pains in my abdomen lately we getting heavier now.


----------



## Chi mama

Hi girls x
Sorry to jump on in but I am sitting here a nervous wreck, quick story, Dh and i started ivf cycle at ninewells in November, i started sniffing the spray day 2 due to pretty irregular cycles, hae been stimming for 12 days today and going back in tomorrow for another scan to see if follies have grown. I was in on Friday, all was looking great, went back in yesterday but only one follie at 18, a few at 14, some at 11 and 12 the rest all 10 and under. I was on 150 menopur for the 1st 10 days but monday night and tonight 225 to see if it will make the follies grow. Nurses have tried to prepare me for possible cancellation if no change as you all know last ec will be this friday for the year! I basically wondered if anyone has heard of stims getting upped for a couple of days that has made any difference. Sorry for the rant but my anxiety is through the roof.

Fyi, cant put a signature as just joined, but been ttc for over 8 years, lost 2 singletons, twins and dd at 20 weeks last year. Had everything from clomid, iui, but now ivf.

Good luck to you and thanks for listening xx


----------



## H4M

Thanks funfair, hope your pains aren't too sore and they settle down xx

Chi mama, I'm really sorry I've not got any advice for you, I really hope things improve for tomorrow though and you don't get cancelled, I'll be thinking about you and have everything crossed, really sorry to hear about your losses too, try stay positive for tomorrow xx


----------



## pcct

Chi mama said:


> Hi girls x
> Sorry to jump on in but I am sitting here a nervous wreck, quick story, Dh and i started ivf cycle at ninewells in November, i started sniffing the spray day 2 due to pretty irregular cycles, hae been stimming for 12 days today and going back in tomorrow for another scan to see if follies have grown. I was in on Friday, all was looking great, went back in yesterday but only one follie at 18, a few at 14, some at 11 and 12 the rest all 10 and under. I was on 150 menopur for the 1st 10 days but monday night and tonight 225 to see if it will make the follies grow. Nurses have tried to prepare me for possible cancellation if no change as you all know last ec will be this friday for the year! I basically wondered if anyone has heard of stims getting upped for a couple of days that has made any difference. Sorry for the rant but my anxiety is through the roof.
> 
> Fyi, cant put a signature as just joined, but been ttc for over 8 years, lost 2 singletons, twins and dd at 20 weeks last year. Had everything from clomid, iui, but now ivf.
> 
> Good luck to you and thanks for listening xx

Hi chi, welcome to b&b... I silently stalk this thread rooting for the girls to get there bfp thro ninewells... I had my ivf at ninewells too :) I was Hoping to chat via private message but it's not letting me ( I think with you just being a new member ) hey ho.... 

I would just like to tell you a little a bit about my cycle.. I done egg share with Dundee, and I was on 175 gonal f and I stimmed for 10 days too come my scan I only had 1 big enough follicle ( not too sure on size it's all on my first page of my ivf journal ) anyway the nurse gave me a extra 2 days and hoped that the smaller ones would catch up... Some tips I would love to give you that helped me... I drank loads of full fat milk until I got to the car park lol I always put a warm not hot .. Hot water bottle where my follicles are grown .. The nurse did prepare us for it possibly being canceled! But then came my next scan and all my little ones grewwwww I even grew a extra 3 ( I think it was ) my best advice is to try stay as positive as u can!! I know it's hard but doing this it will help... All tho try to visualise your follicles grown too, even talking to them telling them to move there butt lol sounds crazy but telling your body to do something is better than worrying and stoping it hey! :) 

I wish u all the luck in the world!


----------



## Chi mama

Thank u so so much for replying, i also tried to private mail you back but did not have the option? Weird.

I see you have your little one now, thats amazing! Egg sharing, not something i have thought about?

I am so nervous about being cancelled tomorrow, last ec for the year is friday this week, so if they haven't grown they will cancel, i am chit chatting to the follies and hubby talking away too haha, but i am at the point where i will really try anything. My tummy is really swollen, hoping thats a good sign, will let you know how it goes, i am in at lunch tomorrow ( travelling from central) been up 2-3 times a week its been hard going xxx



QUOTE=pcct;30836913]


Chi mama said:


> Hi girls x
> Sorry to jump on in but I am sitting here a nervous wreck, quick story, Dh and i started ivf cycle at ninewells in November, i started sniffing the spray day 2 due to pretty irregular cycles, hae been stimming for 12 days today and going back in tomorrow for another scan to see if follies have grown. I was in on Friday, all was looking great, went back in yesterday but only one follie at 18, a few at 14, some at 11 and 12 the rest all 10 and under. I was on 150 menopur for the 1st 10 days but monday night and tonight 225 to see if it will make the follies grow. Nurses have tried to prepare me for possible cancellation if no change as you all know last ec will be this friday for the year! I basically wondered if anyone has heard of stims getting upped for a couple of days that has made any difference. Sorry for the rant but my anxiety is through the roof.
> 
> Fyi, cant put a signature as just joined, but been ttc for over 8 years, lost 2 singletons, twins and dd at 20 weeks last year. Had everything from clomid, iui, but now ivf.
> 
> Good luck to you and thanks for listening xx

Hi chi, welcome to b&b... I silently stalk this thread rooting for the girls to get there bfp thro ninewells... I had my ivf at ninewells too :) I was Hoping to chat via private message but it's not letting me ( I think with you just being a new member ) hey ho.... 

I would just like to tell you a little a bit about my cycle.. I done egg share with Dundee, and I was on 175 gonal f and I stimmed for 10 days too come my scan I only had 1 big enough follicle ( not too sure on size it's all on my first page of my ivf journal ) anyway the nurse gave me a extra 2 days and hoped that the smaller ones would catch up... Some tips I would love to give you that helped me... I drank loads of full fat milk until I got to the car park lol I always put a warm not hot .. Hot water bottle where my follicles are grown .. The nurse did prepare us for it possibly being canceled! But then came my next scan and all my little ones grewwwww I even grew a extra 3 ( I think it was ) my best advice is to try stay as positive as u can!! I know it's hard but doing this it will help... All tho try to visualise your follicles grown too, even talking to them telling them to move there butt lol sounds crazy but telling your body to do something is better than worrying and stoping it hey! :) 

I wish u all the luck in the world![/QUOTE]


----------



## pcct

Chi mama said:


> Thank u so so much for replying, i also tried to private mail you back but did not have the option? Weird.
> 
> I see you have your little one now, thats amazing! Egg sharing, not something i have thought about?
> 
> I am so nervous about being cancelled tomorrow, last ec for the year is friday this week, so if they haven't grown they will cancel, i am chit chatting to the follies and hubby talking away too haha, but i am at the point where i will really try anything. My tummy is really swollen, hoping thats a good sign, will let you know how it goes, i am in at lunch tomorrow ( travelling from central) been up 2-3 times a week its been hard going xxx
> 
> 
> Thank you :) I hadn't thought about egg share too, in fact I didn't even no a thing about it until I first got chatting to *minno* as she was awaiting a egg donor and I looked Into it with Dundee and that's what we done, sadly the other couple couldn't countuine the day of egg collection!
> We too traveled quite far to get to the clinic and was there quite a lot! I really hope u get great news tomorrow and they have growwwwwn!!!
> 
> I just looked back on my journal and like u I only had 1 big one that was at 18mm the rest couldn't be counted for.. But the extra 2 days made the 18 go to 20 and the small ones all big too :) I really have a good feeling for tomorrow for u :) x


----------



## Chi mama

Thanks very much, i will put an update on when i get home tomorrow, i had one 18' a couple 14s and a few under that then a few under 10, i hope going up on the drugs for the two days have made a difference. 

Egg sharing, what a fantastic thing to do for someone else! You must be so proud the fact you helped someone and you got your miracle too, i do feel karma has a weird way of working and that everything happens for a reason!

Thanks again for the reply, i actually feel a little better as i felt like a failure and i do t even know the result, i will be praying tonight!

Lots of love x


----------



## pcct

Wow all your sizes really are just the same as what mine were :0 I have a good feeling and will be thinking of you :hugs: 

Thank you so much and yes I have the same thoughts too, amd everything does happen for a reason! 

Do not feel u have failed u haven't! You a very strong person on a crazy roller coaster 
Xx


----------



## pcct

Sorry I had to cut last post short :blush: 

Glad u r feeling much better and happy to give advice when I can! Will be thinking of u! Grow follies grow!!!! Get a little heat pack on them if you can too :)


----------



## Chi mama

What a lovely message xx hugs xx

Off to bed for me, speak soon xxx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie Chi mama

Welcome aboard, all the best for tomorrow fingers crossed you will have good size and number follicles and your cycle wont get cancelled.

Pcct congrads on your new bundle of joy.


----------



## pcct

Thank you fun fair :flower:

Huge congratulations on your pregnancy with your twins :dance: 

Night chi :hugs:


----------



## Funfair1980

pcct said:


> Thank you fun fair :flower:
> 
> Huge congratulations on your pregnancy with your twins :dance:
> 
> Night chi :hugs:

Got 2 transferred but only 1 made it, our little boy


----------



## pcct

Awww fun fair am so sorry.. I must not have read your siggy properly :( I have just read it again there! Little boy how lovely :cloud9:


----------



## Minno

Good evening ladies. Lots of nerve-wracking but exciting stuff on here tonight! 
H, so thrilled for you with 6 fertilised :) they are going for 5 dt then? I think you have a good pool there so if there is some attrition you should still have one or two, or even more, really good embies. Can't wait til you're pupo!

V, I hear ya with the dodge tum - mine settling now thank goodness, hope yours does same. Scan on 23rd to check lining then if ok will got on progynova to build lining ready for transfer in jan assuming all goes to plan. Not fancying being on progynova that long but hey ho.

Funfair, hope you get some respite soon. I remember that stage well! Exhausting!

Chi mama welcome. I haven't stimmed before as am doing donor egg ivf but I will keep everything crossed for you for good news tomoro. It is a pain that the clinic shuts for such a long time over Xmas/new year!

And finally, PCCT, how are you my love? Been thinking of you. How was the birth? Congrats on your lovely little man - aw. You are living proof that this treatment works! Xxx


----------



## pcct

Hi minno :hi: thank you so much! am doing great thanks, been silently stalking the thread and keeping up to date with everyone's process , it really does bring back so many memory's! 
The birth was amazing, was everything I wished it would be but more... If you like you can read my birth story on my journal I shall add the link here for you and to anyone else that wishes to read you're more than welcome to.. I just don't want to post it in here in respect to all you ladies who are in the process of your ivf cycles :hugs: 

I rang ninewells couple of weeks ago to let them no kaden had been born, and they were asking his name weight ect, I got so emotional I just burst Into tears haha was very overwhelming the first few weeks... After the long journal to actually having my baby with me was crazy! A good kind of crazy! Anyway I struggled to tell her that we had a boy and I couldn't get his name out between crying and giggling LOL I sent a thank you card with couple of pictures of kaden in side to the nurse staff.. I hope they got it ok :) 

Am so excited for u minno you are sniffing already!! I won't forget the yucky nasal spray taste in the back of throat as u were saying! 

Praying for all u ladies that u will all be blessed with your little miricales soon :hugs:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...cake-after-6yrs-baby-boy-here-38w5d-d-81.html

*Birth story to who ever would like to read *


----------



## Chi mama

Hi girls, just a quick update, i am just home. Ivf has been abandoned. However, the one lead follie i had has now got to 20 and i have about 16 12 and under which havent really changed, if anything they have got a tad smaller. Two doctors came in after my scan as we were prepared to hear it was cancelled, but alison ( quiet one) said hang on and in she came with them to ask if we want to convert to iui since we have the one lead, its either that or nothing until we can do ivf again, so we said yes! We have the trigger shot here to do tonight and then back in friday morning for the procedure. Its not what i wanted to hear but it is better than nothing so going to give it everything we have!

Any tips or hints before friday to help it work or make me relax even would be greatly appreciated, thanks for reading this xx

Lots of love to you all x:flower:


----------



## pcct

Sorry to hear this chi :( but good to hear it went from 18 to 20 and been giving the chance to try the iui I have everything crossed for u! Am not exactly sure how iui works :shrug: x


----------



## V2R

chi mama - I am on 150 suprecur for 24 days!! 
You still have a very good chance with IUI maybe even a better chance keep positive it's not over yet & it's really good that they have decided to try IUI & not totally abandon you. Get plenty of rest over the weekend put your feet up.

Sorry just a quick reply as I'm away to finish work, I'll read previous posts tomorrow  xx


----------



## pcct

V2r - Ahh I remember being on that to for like 4-5 weeks :dohh: thought it would have stopped when I started to stim was so yucky lol


----------



## Chi mama

Thank you! My last sniff of the nasal spray will be 8pm tonight, thank goodness! I have been on that sucker for like six weeks! I had to start sniffing on day 2 due to irregular cycles :growlmad:

Havent done any research or read anything about iui but as you say its better than being abandoned until next ivf! I am 34 dh is 35 fit and healthy never smoked so im hoping we odds are with us and not against! Might work might not but think the stats were similar to ivf, maybe just slightly less?

I am gonna google google google see what info i find, thank you for replying girls thats very nice, and hope ur all well xxx


----------



## pcct

I started day 2 of mine too to be in sink with the recipient , bet u r so glad to be having your last tonight :)

Your exactly right way better than it completly being abanded!


----------



## Chi mama

That must have been hard trying to tie in with someone elses cycle, let alone your own so thats a huge achievement in itself! 

Will let you know how it goes, to be honest im more excited than anything, the needle for the trigger is way smaller than the syringe that i had to use for the menopur, i am a total needle phobe x


----------



## H4M

Chi mama that's great about IUI at least it's not a total let down! I have fingers crossed for you, have a lovely relaxing bath tomorrow night and rest up, then just relax over weekend &#128522; x

Pcct congratulations on your wee man, bet you are ao chuffed!! Hope it's all going ok and I might have a look at your diary later to see how you got on &#128077; xx

So much to catch up on!!
I'm just trying to give myself positive vibes.... Keep telling myself I will be pregnant!! I really just don't want to get my hopes up &#128546; xx


----------



## pcct

Yeah I think it was to be fair very smartly done I think :thumbup: 
Woo hoo for a small needle! I have a fear of them too , I thought I was guna pass out with complete panic when I done my first Injection :haha: am excited for you to!!


----------



## pcct

Thank you h4m :) I am completly over the moon!! Never Eva thought it would happen!! But here I am.. And praying all you ladies get your little rainbows too very very soon :) on my ivf journal pretty much everything is on first page I can't seam to get the link on my siggy to work for my pregnacy one :shrug: I need to go to the last page of my ivf journal and click the link on my last post haha! Some how I will fix it lol


----------



## Minno

So sorry chi mama but at least you have the iui and the chances are good so here's to a few chilled out days and staying focused on the prize!
PCCT, so lovely to read your story. Loving the name too :) no wonder you feel emotional after everything you've been thru but now you can enjoy being a mama xx

H - are you hanging in there ok? Did you get an update from the embryologist today?

V, how's the sniffing? What find eh. Actually I'm due one now so best go before I forget... Xxx


----------



## Minno

What fun, that was meant to say lol


----------



## pcct

Thanks minno :) yeah the first few weeks were overwhelming!
How is yor sniffing going? 

Hope all u ladies are doing well too... I hope you all don't me posting while following you all on your journeys ?


----------



## H4M

Well... Pcct what an absolutely lovely journal, your whole story, I've read it all and it's brought a tear to my eye &#128546;. Very odd you and your oh are same age as me and my husband!! And some of the stuff you wrote relates so much to me / us!! &#128546; I must say Kaden is absolutely gorgeous and I just love his head of hair &#128153;!! Beautiful xx

Minno I'm doing ok! Trying to stay focused and convince myself this will work.... Never got an update today, he said they don't check today but will check tomorrow? ... Hopefully things are ok.... Can't stop thinking about it !! Xx

Well I'm exhausted!! Normally sleeping by now but reading pccts amazing journal I was hooked haha! So off to sleep!! 

Hope your doing ok Minno? 
Night everyone xx


----------



## H4M

And Pcct stay with us !! Love hearing your experiences xx


----------



## pcct

Aw thank you so much :hugs: I must admit am so lame at writing stuff :dohh: sometimes I find my self typing as I would say it :haha: 

Amazing how our story's / journeys relate! And our ages ect :) is this ur first ivf cycle? 

Waiting for the call is so nerve wracking isn't it :( 

Night Hun xxx


----------



## H4M

You've wrote it very well &#128522;, yeh it is my first ivf were doing icsi now though, I'm finding it hard to stay positive but I'm really trying, everyone seems to be on long protocol though and I'm short &#128532; xx


----------



## H4M

Got missed call from them, feeling sick! Can't get hold of them and have a feeling it's bad news &#128532; x


----------



## V2R

Pcct - Big congrats I must read your journal. I never have time at the moment to sit here on this for long. Were you 6 years ttc & was it your 1st ivf?

Minno-Only problem with sniffing is I've a bit of sore head & throat but I think it will settle down, loving the after taste (not)!!. I'm never ill so I think it's due to the spray. Nearly a week down yeepee & I've not forgotten a spray yet bonus lol. I just hope all this sniffing works!

H4M-Not long to go now. Are the hospital calling you today or tomorrow to say how many good eggs you have? It will feel like such a long wait but it will be worth it.


----------



## V2R

Dont get worked up H4M - The hospital never called me when my eggs failed....Go email Anne she is quick in emailing back xx


----------



## H4M

My husband got hold of them and they said to him... 3 r really good, 1 is good but bit behind others and 2 are a bit mixed ... Better than me thinking they were going to say they have all failed but I'm still worried... Xx

V2r hope your getting on ok &#128522; xx


----------



## V2R

Thats great news remember it only takes one  Try & relax for Sat xx


----------



## Chi mama

Hi ladies, how are you all?

I am nail biting, took the trigger shot at 10:20pm last night and having the iui tomorrow morning! Trying to stay positive!

Just wanted to say you are all an inspiration and i am glad i found this thread x

Love to you all xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie Ladies

Good luck for tomorrow Chi at least they gave you a second option than cancelling everything. 

H4M 2 more sleeps to go and you pupo as well. 

Wish you all the best ladies. 
Good night everyone.


----------



## H4M

Chi mama good luck for tomorrow &#128522;!! Try and relax easier said than done I know haha!! Xx
Thanks v2r and funfair I don't even feel the pupo will be real!! Eeeekkkk! Xx


----------



## pcct

*V2r* thank you so much :) yeah 6 years with my current partner and yes first ivf too

*Hm4* glad u managed to get hold of clinic your little embies r doing great :) won't be long until ur pupo :dance:

*Chi* wishing you lots of luck tomorrow :hugs: 

Hi fun fair :hi:


----------



## Minno

Good luck Chi, will be thinking of you.
H, 3 good embies is fab. Only two more days and then the wait will be over and another one beginning lol I have a good feeling...l
V, I have sore head and throat too...and I'm also never ill. Must be the drugs, what joy eh?! That's me. Week in tomoro - only a week more til scan. Are u expecting af while on the sniffer? I am currently cd 27 so would expect her to show soon.

PCCT - lovely to have you join us sweetie. You can keep us right with all the steps of treatment lol

Night night girls xxx


----------



## H4M

Minno hope your sore heads and throat go away soon, and yours v2r there is nothing worse!! :cry: won't be long now for your scans too! It's so good to speak to people who's going through the same kinda thing at same time and those who have been through it xx


----------



## H4M

Chi mama hope you got on ok today &#128522;xx


----------



## Chi mama

Hi girls x

Just back from ninewells after the iui, all went very well, and hubby was very pleased, all the nurses were practically high fiveing him on his "super super swimmers" and the fact he signed up to allow the leftovers to be used in research ... Lol, he talks to everyone so he does and they all know us by first name....(i go red)...

Susan done the iui, shes really nice and made me relax, only thing is if this doesnt work it will probably be march before next go at ivf, wasnt comfortable tho, they dont use lube so i was squirming quite a bit! Susan said i might feel the tube going through the cervix and that i might cramp a bit, but to be honest i was so uncomfy with the spectlum that all i wanted was it to be out!

Test on the 30th as i have 3 support injections of the ovidrel until to support the lining, if i test early they say i might pick that up on a test...... I am such a poas addict, i dont know if i will be able to wait....

Will keep u all posted, love to you all xxx


----------



## pcct

Chi - woo hoo! Won't be long until you test! I tested at 4dp5dt :blush: I knew all my trigger was gone then tho! I couldn't wait either! :haha: at your hubby's swimmers.. My oh was the same all the way home he kept saying he was mr golden balls lol 

Praying you won't need to go again for ivf BUT if you had to march really isn't that far away once new year has passed!

Hope you get plenty rest and let your little one get all snug.... Sending you lots of sticky vibes :dust:


----------



## Chi mama

Thanks pcct!

I have been relaxing but keep popping onto google....some really sad stories and people have tried 9-10 failed iui's (gulp)!... For us it was better doing something rather than nothing, and as you say March is not too far, after 8 years of ttc, 3 months is a breeze.... Saying that, i bet i want to start testing when i think hcg is out of my system! Lol xxx shall keep you posted xx


----------



## V2R

Chi Mama - Brilliant news all went well. Stop going on google you would be better not looking at stuff on internet I try & not torture myself reading too much as all that ever pops up is sad depressing stuff!!
Funny you two said about super swimmers my other half seeminly has them as well not something you want the hospital rubbing in when its a failed ivf, makes it more offical I'm the problem!!

Minno I've been taking paracetomal in the morning seems to be mainly in the morning & last thing at night & I've been using tesco throat syrup & it seems to have helped.

H4M-Good luck for tomorrow exciting day ahead  get some munchies for night time & put your feet up xx


----------



## H4M

Chi mama glad you got on ok today &#128077;, it's horrible when things are uncomfortable and you just want them to be over, praying you get a positive xx

Can I be stupid again here and ask what it means when people say 4dp5dt?? I've seen this on a few posts and can't work out what it means :blush: xx

Thanks v2r I will do &#128522; xx


----------



## pcct

Yeah it just means I had a 5 day transfer and am 4 days Into my 2ww :)
Do you have your egg transfer tomorrow? 

V2r Totally agree with u there!


----------



## H4M

Thanks Pcct as I'm not getting some of these things haha!! Thanks for explaining that, yeh it's tomorrow !! Eek feeling nervous!! Xx


----------



## pcct

Ahhh good luck!! I found transfer really emotional ( well the whole,process was) but transfer was just even more.... Just being in that little room and watching your little bean on the screen going Into its little home I have my scan pic on my first page on my ivf journal it's just a little white line :cloud9: I remember crying as soon as the nurse held my other hand and pointed my baby out to me on the screen... I remember after being changed into our scrubs before going thru my the nurse said she had seen our little embie we are transferring today and it's Beauitful just like its mummy... And the scary thing is kaden is actually my double all over!!! :shock: 

You will have to tell us everything about tomorrow!!! :hugs:


----------



## Minno

Lots of luck for tomoro H, can't wait to hear all about it. What are your plans for the 2ww?
Chi - how lovely you are nesting now. I agree with V, don't google, it's biased to negative stories and lots of women hit the jackpot with one iui. Keep us posted!
V - that's me officially a week done for the spray. Only one more and it's the scan. Gulp. Any sign of af for you? I keep thinking she's going to start but nada so far. Xx


----------



## H4M

Aww Pcct thank you for that as I wasn't 100% sure what happens tomorrow, is it sore at all? I pray to god this works, as it would be the best Xmas present I could ever have wished for!! Haha aww that's funny how she said about him like you &#128539;! Cuteee!! Xx

Minno I'm really not sure, I'll be working so that will keep me occupied but I know I'm going to be thinking about it 24/7 and I think that will make it worse so I think I'm going to try keep myself busy and not think about it &#128532;! I have so much to do with Xmas so think that will keep me busy. Not long till your scan now &#128516; xx


----------



## pcct

No not sore at all!! You won't feel a thing well maybe a tad when there putting the tube thing in but it's not uncomfortable! Now that would be an awesome x mas pressy! kaden was my mothers days pressy bfp :cloud9:

Yeah u and dh will see the embryologist first and chat about your babies then u go into a room a d both get changed Into scrubs ect then go into a little room and they go back and forth checking id ect then once all is comfirmed they go ahead, u get a little scan pic and that's you all done :) I went to loo then we went for something to eat then home lol ... I really can't wait to hear how u get on :D how many embies do you have waiting?


----------



## H4M

Aww thank you so much at least I know what to expect now &#128077;&#128522;! May sound a silly question but do I need to rest straight after it or allowed to carry on as normal? Well when he phoned us yesterday 3 were very good, 1 a bit behind and two mixed , so will see tomorrow, really hope they are ok... Xx


----------



## pcct

Well when I was doing my cycle most people were saying you lie flat for 30 mins after it but we didnt have to we left straight after :) BUT the clnic told me I can either carry on as normal or rest no matter what I do it will not affect the end result! The nurses may tell you the same, now I carried on as normal ( I treated my self as if I was preg) well I was sort of lol ... The best way to look at it, if it wasn't medically done via ivf or that and you fell pregnant naturally at this stage you wouldn't know you were pregant so would be carrying on as normal anyway! 

Aw your little embies are doing fab!! How many are u putting back? X


----------



## H4M

Oh man I have another question my minds working overtime!! I need to go in with a full bladder, on Monday the embryologist had said not to bother as had to go in earlier and he would give me water Ect but had a voicemail from him today to say go in a bit later and have a full bladder... How much am I meant to drink? And how long before or can I sit on the way with a bottle of water? Sorry prob a really stupid question!! X


----------



## H4M

Just saw your reply, that's good I'll ask them tomorrow and see what they say ! Thank you so much for all your help and advice it's been so great and helpful to me. One I think, prob discuss in morning, he said one is best but if they aren't great then two would be best xx


----------



## pcct

Well I was 1.5hr away from clinic and I drank water all the way there / were to b there for 8am u would say my bladder was just comfortable full lol - I wish I knew bits and bobs wat to sort of expect when I done mine but couldn't find a ninewells thread like this one, or anyone that had actually been thru it at ninewells too!


----------



## H4M

Thank you I will drink from when I get up.... Lol! Thanks so much for all your help, reading what you have all done has been a help, it's ashame you couldn't find a thread like this, I feel this has really helped me.! I really need to sleep now lol night xx


----------



## H4M

Hello everyone!
Well that is me finally home! What a hectic morning (nothing to do with hosp) I'm now home though and have my feet up so going to try and relax !! 
Well 3 of my embryos were no good!! One was a bit behind and two were early blastocyst ? So he suggested putting back both of them, not sure if anyone knows about this or experienced this? He said by tomorrow they should be how they should have been today? He explained it all and it made sense to me but now I'm trying to make sense of it or explain it's hard lol! Dr kini done the transfer, first time I've met him, the nurse was lovely and very reassuring and we got the wee scan picture she said it's a very clear picture and they don't often get them that clear!! I didn't know exactly what I was looking at but she explained it all. Now all I have to do is hope, pray, stay positive and keep myself occupied!! Going to be very hard! I really hope this works and I get a Christmas miracle <3 does anyone have any advice on what I should do right now as I'm now feeling paranoid lol!! :oops: xx


----------



## pcct

Hey Hun, to me it sounds like the 2 you have are actually good... Rather than being a full day 5 blast it's like a 4 almost 5.. And there in the best place to grow!! I have a good feeling :D and congrats on being pupo with possibly little twinnies :dance:

My best advice would be try to relax your body and mind and let your body do its thing! 

Hope you didn't have to cross the bridge to get to Dundee the wind is picking up crazy speed again!!! The scan pic is such a lovely thing to keep I kept mine under my pillow lol


----------



## H4M

Thanks Pcct I've just looked up again about it and your right, he did say that but I'm not good at wording things haha! I really hope this works, thanks for all your advice I was a bit worried when got taken into the room but all I kept thinking was you told me it wouldn't be sore lol, so thank you !! Luckily enough I didn't have to cross the bridge but my DH is away to watch the football and I got all the way home and realised he had the bank card so had to go all the way back into Dundee to get it !! Lol! 
I'm going to try my best to relax! I have a busy life and seem to never stop so I'm just going to try and take it easy for the next two weeks then will take it from there &#128522;, how's beautiful Kaden? That's lovely about scan pic under pillow! I might just have to do that <3X


----------



## pcct

Aww am so glad to hear that :) am rubbish at wording things too :haha: 
You can't help things going thru your mind while ur on way to the clinic .. I remember our 6 week scan our car broke down right at the round about just as u turn to go into the hospital. Was 10 mins before my appt too ages to walk the rest then all the way Down the corridor :argh: lol

Try take it easy for the next couple of days.. And a tip for you.. Laugh lots! Apparently helps little embie lol

Kaden is doing great thanks :)


----------



## H4M

Oh no what ashame, bet you were rushing around running down the corridor lol! Why do these things always happen at the worst times lol!! Glad Kadens doing great. Oh man I'll prob find myself laughing for no reason now lol.. People will think I'm going nuts haha! Comedy tv here I come!! Xx


----------



## pcct

:rofl: yeah I was all flustered and puffed out I had to make sure I was on time as u know they all run on time schedules! I made it tho!!  

What is your test date again? The 30th x


----------



## H4M

Haha aww I could just imagine, we were running a bit late to one of our app due to traffic and I was flapping but they were fine &#128522;. Test date is 28th so right in the middle of Xmas and new year!! Eek!! I keep getting very mild little needle like pains in my lower stomach, don't know if this is normal or not &#128532;not all the time just every now and again it's a little sore! X


----------



## pcct

Yeah we were running late for one at the start of the ivf I had to phone to say we would be late it almost got cancled :0 oh had to drive 100mph all the way on motorway to try get us there with only being 10 mins late rather than 30 mins late!!! Was so glad to have a more relaxed trip back home lol 

Am sure I had slight mild pain after my transfer too , wasn't painful but I did try ignore it


----------



## H4M

Oh goodness that's not good :oops: just as well you didn't get stopped for speeding haha! How far away from Dundee do you live then if you don't mind me asking?
Ah ok I'm just ignoring it but I'm a worrier so need to stop worrying lol x


----------



## pcct

I know! I was scared lol... On our way back we checked for speed cams so lucky the roads where empty too! Neva Eva speed like that but our appt was going to get cancled lol... I stays in Falkirk right over the bridge it's about 1.5hr away!

Am I worrier too , but it was making me think crazy things so tried my best to stop worrying , but my oh help me to stop worrying as much x


----------



## H4M

Wow that's a bit of a journey isn't it, I would speed too if I thought app would be cancelled! My DHs saying is always 'it'll be fine, don't worry' he says it all the time and has done since I met him!! He's so positive about stuff so hopefully it'll rub off on me!! Xx

How's everyone else doing? X


----------



## pcct

My other halls famous words too :thumbup: and 99.9% of the time it is ok! Lol he's positive about things too.. Better if at least one of us are right? Lol


----------



## Minno

H big congrats on being pupo !! Fantastic news. And two embies on board,yay!
Now the really hard bit starts but just think of the possibilities. Over Xmas too....so excited for you.
Did you have any to freeze?
Xxx


----------



## H4M

Haha Pcct I'm glad he's like that if he was negative we would prob just both be miserable lol. X

Thanks very much Minno, praying for a miracle here.... As my name H4M stands for 'hoping for a miracle' &#128522;!! I don't think we will have any to freeze, theirs one that's a bit behind he said they will keep it until tomorrow / Monday and have a look and if has developed they will freeze but very unlikely which is ashame! If this time fails then it's the thought of going through the EC again &#128532; keeping everything crossed though xx

Just had some fish and chips :oops:


----------



## pcct

Ahh I like the meaning of our name  

I have just had a chicken tikka kabab with salad and Chips :blush: watching tv lol

I have just checked as well when I type Kadens full name in google it takes me to babyandbump page and sends u to a thread I posted in :shock: 

:hi: minno how r u doing?


----------



## H4M

Haha did you! Fat Saturday night for us &#128077;! 
Oh no that's not good!! If you've put his full name on here could maybe edit it! Unless your happy for this to come up &#128522;! Xx

Minno and V2R hope your both feeling better now xx


----------



## pcct

:haha: yeah I feel fat and full blegh LOL 

I went back to the page it took me to and edited it but still hasn't made any difference :shrug: x


----------



## H4M

I'm feeling quite bloated tonight :oops:
Oh I'm not sure how that would be, maybe takes a wee while to come off I'm really not sure &#128532;! Hope you get it sorted x


----------



## pcct

I hope so too! I'll check back again tomorrow see if it has made any difference. X


----------



## V2R

We'll done h4m you will be glad it's all over &It's now time to relax. 2 eggs settling in is great you might have twins if all goes well  

I got my period this morning Minno. Head aches seem to have gotten better but I've got a bit of a heavy chest. Not missed a sniff yet! Just hope it's all worth it. I said after 1st Ivf I wasn't going through it again. Anyway 1 week down for me now. 

Xx


----------



## V2R

Where are u from h4m?X


----------



## H4M

Thanks v2r, I'm really hoping &#128522; x hope you feel ok and try and stay positive I know it's hard though, your one week down already the rest will go quick too :hugs:
I stay Forfar way, what about you? Xx


----------



## Minno

Hey PCCT, laughed at your fat Saturday!! I had a Chinese. Must be a Saturday night thing! But I feel a but less bad as did an hours combat class beforehand lol

H, time to relax and let twinnies get comfy. This could be a vey merry Xmas for you, I'm keeping everything crossed. It's a shame about your other embie but you just never know as sometimes they have a growth spurt overnight. Hope you get a frostie on Monday :)

V, happy week sniffing anniversary! Lol ! 
I wish my af would come - can't believe I just typed that - as otherwise my lining won't thin out and I'll end up having to wait til she shows and going back for another scan. I do feel like she's on her way though so maybe next day or two hopefully. Xx


----------



## pcct

V2r - aren't the headaches a night mare :( I didn't want to take paracetamol with using the other drugs so I just bought some 4 head stick that u rub on it worked wonders :) hope they ease off soon! :hugs: such a yucky side affect with the spray :( 

Haha! Fat Saturday's r the best.. I need to get back into heathly eating since I have had K I have ate junk and I can I have put on a bit weight :blush: 

When I was dr I didn't get af :/ I know sometimes u can and can't tho , as I panicked too thinking my lining won't be ready ect then worried I had cyst! But all was ok tho!


----------



## Minno

That's really interesting PCCT, so you don't necessarily need to have af for lining to be thinned?


----------



## pcct

Not that I know of minno as I didn't and I started spray on cd2 that was the Last af I have had x


----------



## V2R

I'm from Forfar but live in Kirrie now so Im not far from you h4m. Your testing two days before I'm due for a scan. Two weeks will fly by for you especially with Xmas coming up.

Minno it does say on my protocol to take note of any bleeding. U been feeling ok? Did feel like treatment would take forever this time but a week hasn't been long in passing. I was at combat this morning I'm going to miss it once I'm pregnant (keeping positive)

Pcct I'm only taking paracetamol in the morning, good idea with that head stick I never thought of that. If they continue I'll go buy it.

Xx


----------



## pcct

Liking your positivity v2r :thumbup: 
Ps. I forgot about the taken note of any sort of bleed.
The little head stick came in handy especially when I was out or driving the headaches r so painful aren't they:( x


----------



## H4M

Thank you Minno &#128077;&#128522;, I'm struggling to try and put things to the back of my mind, I feel I'm constantly wanting to read things about this and my brains working overtime and I really need to stop!! I'm stressing myself out with it. When's your scan again Minno?, won't be long now!! The waitings a nightmare I hated it but now I look back on my first app and actually it has gone so quick!!! Xx

Wow v2r we are very close &#128522;! I like your positivity!! Keep it up &#128077;&#128522; just think mine will all be over when you have your scan, that's not long at all!! Eek! xx

Pcct hope you managed to get the google thing sorted xx

Did anyone feel bloated after transfer and like you had loads of wind :oops: I'm feeling like this!! :oops: xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie Ladies

Congrads on being pupo H4M, twinnies on board. I felt bloated after transfer and used to fart a lot. 

Chi how is the waiting treating you, hope you good. 

Waves to everyone the sniffers and new mum Pttc.


----------



## pcct

:hi: ladies hope u all had a gd weekend . Chip how's ur 2ww treating u? How u feeling today h4m?
Well my af showed her face today boo hoo lol all back to normal now after my pregnancy ... :(


----------



## Minno

I forgot about the take note of bleeding thing. What do u think that means? I am now cd30 and af a no show. Maybe she won't arrive. PCCT, I read if u start the sniffing on cd2 your not likely to have af but if you start on cd21 then theres a possibility. Mind you I think last time during the dummy run I had a bit of bleeding and the nurses were a bit surprised as I wasn't supposed to? I dunno, I'm all confused. I don't think it matters much as long as lining thins out.
So yes H and V, scan a week tomorrow. Yikes! Just praying donor keeps up with her end of things and we will be set to go in jan. She is on short protocol which I think means that as soon as her jan af shows she will start the progynova and then it will just be a matter of days until EC and then, hopefully, fertilisation and ET.
Oh my, I am starting to feel the hope and fear all mixed in again. 
V, I am feeling pretty good now. Couldn't sleep last night which I sometimes get before af so thought she would show today but nope. Defo feeling a tad hormonal lol Did another combat class yesterday and today - good stress relief. I am so addicted I think I will struggle not to do it in 2ww!! What better time though to out feet up and eat cakes!
H, how are you holding up? Xxx


----------



## H4M

Thanks Funfair. I was a lite concerned at how bloated I felt and the wind :oops: I did google it later and said it's normal too lol xx

Hey Pcct that's not very good about af! Bet with not having it so long that's rubbish &#128532;! I'm feeling ok this morning more normal today, yesterday felt so bloated again though, done some Xmas shopping though which was good &#128077;!xx

Wow Minno if doner is just on short protocol that will not be long at all!! How exciting &#128522;!! Just think when Christmas hits the time between that and new year flys by!! I'm sorry I don't respond much to your sniffing and about the af thing Ect I don't know nothing about the long protocol :confused: don't want you to think I'm being rude!! X

Well last night I didn't sleep great! Had a couple of horrible very weird dreams :cry: and I woke up so many times which is not like me... Don't know if it's just my mind playing games!! Xx


----------



## pcct

Yeah it does feel strange after not having it so long! And all tho my pregnancy went in quick it feels like ages ago I was first ever pregnant lol
The dreams are so normal too! And they just countine to get stranger and stranger :haha:


----------



## H4M

Bet it does!! Must be horrible getting them back again :cry: oh really !!! I didn't know that! I woke up so much with weird dreams and kept just waking xx


----------



## V2R

Hey ladies. Oh no now I'm freaked out is it not normal bleeding on the sniffer? I've got a proper period which is weird as I normally get a slight bleed for a week then my period but no I'm bleeding!!! It just says take note of bleeding I might email Anne & ask her....My headaches & throat are alot better today.

H4M- I think it would be normal to be bloated its alot your tummy has gone through & it always feels better to fart haha. Ohhh I cant wait for you 2weeks to pass it would be good to hear happy news at xmas time.

Minno- Your donor will probably start her protocol the same time as me. We might go through ET the same week all going well  Do donors at Dundee pull out? I thought they were all regular egg donors? xxx


----------



## H4M

V2r I'm sorry I can't say much about your protocol as I don't have a clue what happens on that as in the bleeding Ect, hope you find out, maybe best phoning them just to check or email, glad your sore heads and throat has been better though. My stomach hasn't been as bloated today so feel a bit better there, keep getting a pain every now and again though, I keep worrying :cry: I'm a bit nervous about the 2ww if I'm honest, have a bad feeling but what's meant to be will be I suppose &#128522; xx


----------



## Minno

Girls, af has arrived! Yay!! So I think the thing I read about sniffing from day 2 you're not likely to bleed but from day 21 you are likely seems right. I'm pleased cos it means lining will thin out quicker. Phew.
V, glad you're feeling better. That'd be cool if we went for ET same time. When do you think that will be in Jan?
H, the 2ww is the hardest bit of all. It's so hard to feel hopeful. But whether you do or don't it won't affect the outcome so all you can really do is keep distracted and come what may. I am excited for you!!

PCCT, periods suck! Except when we need her to arrive to thin out linings lol
Xxxx


----------



## H4M

Wooo Minno! Very happy for you &#128077; bet you feel relieved now, well I had another very odd dream last night but in it I had twins !!!!! Omg I hope it's true but probably not!! It's probably just my mind working overtime as per!! Xx


----------



## V2R

Hey well all going well with my scan on 30th fingers crossed I will be sent home with my injections so my working out I would be in Friday 10th for EC? I'm just guessing. Your donor may well be injecting at the same time as me or do you think she will be earlier? 

Oh your mind will be going wild good having baby dreams. How would you feel if its twins? I always say to my other half we are going to have twins since its taking so long. Twins would be amazing. Do you feel any different or just the same?

xxx


----------



## H4M

Not long at all for your scan!!!! , I would love twins I have always said since I was young I wanted twins lol, so no doubt I prob won't since I want them that much &#128532; I kinda feel normal today, don't no if that's a good sign or not &#128532; keep feeling like I'm away to get my periods though :cry: xx


----------



## V2R

chi mama - how are you feeling after IUI?

H-Your mind will be playing tricks with you, try & not think about it just think good thoughts. I'm telling you this & once its my turn I'll be freaking out!! I'm just hoping I dont get bad news again. I actually think I will loss the plot!! Are you off for xmas holidays? It doesnt feel like xmas I want SNOW....xx


----------



## H4M

I know my mind is &#128532; I just can't wait to test... Unless it's negative!!!! Nope I'm not off at all! Only Xmas day Boxing Day and 1st and 2nd which is prob a good thing, what about you? Yes I want snow too!!!!!! Keep positive too :hugs: xx


----------



## H4M

Oh my word! I feel so emotional tonight :cry: every thought in my brain is negative! For so long I have wanted this so much, and I have been let down now for 59 months :cry: I want this so much and want this to work more than anything, and in my head every thought is now negative and I'm feeling like complete shit :cry: I feel the 2ww is a lifetime and I feel I can't feel positive as I'm scared I'm let down once again! :cry:, i can't help but read tons of stuff online and I know everyone's different but reading how people have had 4, 5,6 ivf cycles and still a bfn I don't think I could possibly go through all that heart ache! And in my head now all I keep thinking is I'm never going to me a mum :cry:.
I am so sorry for my big emotional spiel, my husband is far too laid back and just keeps saying stop worrying , it'll be fine, and if not we will try again, it's great he is so positive but it irritates the life out of me sometimes as I feel he doesn't understand how I feel having to go through disappointment every month.. I'm sorry to rant... I just know you guys have all gone through this too! I think it's harder watching everyone around me being pregnant, and I'm always getting asked the question "when's your turn". Man I'm going to probably regret this in the morning but I just feel so emotional and need to get it out :cry: sorry everyone :cry: don't think it helps.. I work with children :cry: god damn you 2ww ... Sniff sniff xx


----------



## pcct

H4m :hugs: :hugs: before I start I'll say am so shit at writing things so i apologise in advance... :blush: 

Am so sorry you are feeling the way you and vent away get it all off your chest this is the best place to do it! And all of us are here to listen and give our support to you too! I no exactly where u r coming from with all this, my oh is so laid back as well and when I was worrying and such during our cycle he would tell me not to worry to and your right at this time it feels they dont actually understand how we r feeling!! 
BUT what I will say and as hard as it is when u r already feeling negative but try to pick your self back up and let your positive head shine thru ... And when u see your BFP you will look back at this and see this feeling was just a moment you were having , a moment you have when u want something so bad!!!! Which is completly normal! I hope you can pick your self back up soon :hugs: :hugs: xoxox


----------



## H4M

Thank you so much for your kind words Pcct. They made me :cry: a little more. I've never spoke to anyone before about all of this apart from my hubby and as I've explained he's too laid back!! I think having you all understand and someone to relate to really help. I'm praying so much for a BFP and hope in the end this all works out, it has been such a long emotional roller coaster. I really hope it's coming to an end for me and a new chapter of my life can start :cry: thank you so much :hugs: xx


----------



## Minno

H, we have all had those thoughts and feelings at one time or another. Ivf heightens everything and it's just so hard to allow yourself to have a glimmer if hope when all you're used to is disappointment. But try to think that this cycle you have a really wonderful and great chance of it working, unlike all those other cycles when we try in vain naturally. The 2ww is an absolute killer and would test anyone's resolve. We are here for you and will be joining you, hopefully, very soon. I'm hoping we all have lovely news to celebrate in jan!
Stay strong!

V, dunno when donor will start but that sounds about right. I don't want to be on progynova forever though. Hope the clinic can time it all accurately!


----------



## H4M

Thank you Minno, i have calmed myself down a bit now! Trying to keep telling myself this will work.. Hoping and praying!! <3 not long now before you are pupo too :hugs: how you feeling? not long till Christmas I need to try and focus on that!! Feel so many emotions at once it's unreal... Wonder if I will have some weird dreams tonight...
Thank you all for your kind words and sorry for my outburst , off to try sleep now with some relaxing music!!
Night night :hugs: xx


----------



## V2R

IVF makes your hormones go wild. It's more difficult as its something we have all thought would happen natural & unfortunatley it hasnt :-( it definatley tests a relationship my other half does not like IVF, I think he's more scared than me. If I need a cry I do it on my own he cant find the correct words to say to make me feel better but I have to admit no words help & I'm really rubbish in telling him how I really feel about it all. Another thing I've found through my IVF journey is who my REAL friends are, I had a wide range of friends but now I would say I only have 3 good friends & even they say the most stupid things to me (they have babies) One good thing is I have become closer to my mum I only told her last xmas & she was upset at what I had been going through I wish I had told her sooner.
Anyway enough of all that.......

Xmas will be here shortly & 2014 will be a great year for us all...I'm going to keep good thoughts no point in being down when a new year is round the corner. xx


----------



## pcct

H4m :hugs: 

V2r- oh my gosh yeah you truly do see who ur real friends are! My best friend of 18 years was by my side until I actually started my ivf. In feb she just became distant with me and then just cut all ties with me :shrug: was strange! But I later found out few weeks ago her and her now ex had been trying and nothing.. So just goes to show how all this ttc malarkey can really push r/f ships to the limit! Few other friends showed there true feelings too!!! 

Can I just say this af is a killer :cry:


----------



## H4M

V2r I know what you mean, men don't seem great at explaining there feelings or understanding how we really feel, my DH is really caring Ect but it just annoys me how he's always like "it'll be fine" and that's it basically. That's ashame about having to cry on your own :cry: I understand what you mean though, glad your mum is there for you and you have both got closer, at least you have her there if you need her :). As for friends I've not told anyone about this, for some reason I find it very hard to speak about it, my mum is the only one who knows, even then I find it hard to speak to my mum about this and I don't know why as me and my mum are very close. I think I kind of feel in some way that I'm a failure :cry: everyone around me gets pregnant very quick and why can't i?? Since joining this site though and knowing how many people actually is going through this has helped me loads. So I thank you all for being there and supporting me through this as I really don't know what I would be like if I didn't have this site to come to and vent my emotions xx

Pcct sorry about your af :cry: sending you a big :hug: try and relax I know it must be hard after not having it so long :cry: xx


----------



## pcct

H4m it is really hard to talk to people about this, I was the same when we were struggling I told people I wasn't ready for kid! I couldn't face nor even explaining my situation, until I started my ivf I told my close friends. My. I'm knew from 17 I might struggle but I didn't dare tell her it was taken us years. I just didn't want to upset her! This site has been great for sure! Am so glad I found it, I thought I was alone! 

I really am praying for u all girls to get your little rainbows and let all this heartache ect wash away.. Of course when u have your babies in ur arms u will not forget all this! 

Thank :flower: it is horrible but nothing hot water bottle n choco won't sort :) xxx


----------



## H4M

I know exactly what you mean, we got married at the start of the year and since then it has been hell for us, everyone we meet asks us, all my friends/ family/ work colleagues Ect are always asking, I have actually found myself for a while drifting off and being a litte anti social since the wedding because I hate the questions, and sometimes I feel like screaming at the top of my voice why we haven't got any yet but then I tell myself to shut it lol!! I think if ivf is successful I'll be able to tell more close family but I don't want to now as all I will get is " did it work" Ect ! Aww hot water bottles are brilliant I love them and lots of chocolate &#128077;&#128522; xx


----------



## Funfair1980

How you doing ladies, H4M try and relax huny they say feed your mind with what is positive for it becomes real. Hope you will pull through this 2ww.

V2R I had af when I was sniffing and was on long protocol. I think it's a man thing not showing their emotions and support my Dh was like that I ended up taking it out on him and told him my peace of mind. It was a shame that he lost his brother a month before our treatment so all he was focusing on was the loss of his brother forgetting about our treatment. 

Waves to everyone and the little boy in the house hope he is doing well.


----------



## H4M

Thank you Funfair, I'm feeling a lot better and calmer today! Don't know what came over me last night, hope you are keeping well? Bet your excited for little one arriving xx


----------



## Funfair1980

H4M can't wait for March to arrive then will be counting down days. 

How are we all doing with Christmas round the corner.


----------



## H4M

Funfair, March isn't long before it comes round! After Christmas it will shoot in!! X

Well I'm starting to get very tempted to test but I keep telling myself no &#128532;, if I wasn't so scared I probably would have been too tempted and done it by now, but I have never had a BFP so In my head I know it will be a bfn &#128532;!! Did anyone else test early or wait until date? I also don't want to depress myself for Xmas day if it's a bfn &#128532;. X

How's everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## V2R

Hey ladies, how are you all?
H4M - How have you been feeling? Not long until you test now fingers crossed you get a nice xmas surprise. I cant comment on doing a test I have never taken a pregancy test never had a 'scare' as they say!!

Not long to go Funfair are you all organised for your wee boy arriving?

Minno today is your scan day? Let us know how you get on. How is the spray going? I'm still having sore heads but I dont need painkillers. 

Pcct-how is your af? You feeling a bit better? Must be horrible after not having it for so long but then be good to get your body back to normal. i still havent read your story but I will do it over the xmas holidays.

Wishing you all a merry xmas & lots of luck for 2014 xx


----------



## pcct

Hey :) h4m I was the same as as u but I couldn't wait haha I tested 4dp5dt :shock: I did get a faint VERY faint line it showed more in pm and the following day and so on... My reason for testing early was bcoz I was fed up not known and forever saying IF am preg ect!!
Hey v2r af all gone thank god! It was the most horrible one ever, so so strange having it after all thoses months! 
We had our 6 week check with doctor the other day and I was asked if I had thought about contraption! Talk about a kick in teeth there of course she knew I had a ivf pregnancy but didn't no y so I had to explain I had my tubes removed so slim chance of a oppsy lol... Anyway kaden was getting his medical checks done ears eyes hips ect when it came to his chest she was taken ages, I started to get a strange feeling but I didn't dare say anything... I just got him dressed while she typed into her PC ... We sat back down and she went to sy his checks were fine but. Slight concern with his heart! :( so we have been referred to hospital for more checks, she said its common this and TRY <<< ha! Not to worry! So am hoping it's just a blip and he gets the all clear! I mean his birth checks were all fine his heart checks at my 20 week scan were all fine! So fingers crossed its nothing!
Anyway I hope u all have a lovely x mas and a lovely new year and hope u are all holding your babies for 2014 :) xxx


----------



## H4M

Hey v2r I've been feeling normal for a few days, feeling like I'm away to get af today though &#128532;&#128299; and again strong wind pains all day, glad you are doing ok, not long now until your scan &#128522; xx

Aw Pcct try not to worry I know it's hard but I know a lot of wee ones get things like that and turns out to be nothing, hard not to worry but stay positive! Especially if all previous checks have been fine. About contraception I think even if I got a BFP I'd never go back on anything lol xx

Well I'm not 9dp5dt and getting really anxious now &#128532;! I keep thinking it's a no and if it is I just want to know!! Xx


----------



## Minno

Hi girls. Well that's me had my scan today and all went very well. Nice and thin lining so just ready to start the progynova as soon as donor has her af - early jan I think. Then it will be couple of weeks and hopefully down to business! Nurses were lovely and it was the quickest appt ever? Had to remind them I still had to hand in consents lol

V, won't be long til it's your turn. At least we know the sniffer works - half the time it goes down my throat or back out my nose!

PCCT, so sorry to hear about Kaden but it is very common in really young babies and I'm sure he will be just fine. They are being over cautious. Hard not to worry but try to remain positive, he is a little fighter :)

H, I didn't test early. Waited til I had the beta conform bfp and then Tested when I knew the result lol I really really hope it's good news for you. I felt very pre af before my positive. It's a good sign! Let us know as soon as you can. You've done so well holding on I think the test would show up now but totally understand you wanting to wait until after Xmas day. On the other hand....that would be some present!

Take care everyone, happy Xmas eve eve :) xxx


----------



## H4M

Minno I'm so glad your app went well :) not long at all now!! The nurses were all lovely when I saw them. Eeek you getting excited now? Xx

I know I really don't know what to do??? I feel I'm so convinced it's a negative but at same time it would be a lovely surprise... Ahhhhh xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie Ladies

H4M fingers crossed that's a bfp 9dp5dt I tested 10dp 2dt and got a faint line, I had bought 3pack kit so I kept on testing after every 2 days just to make use of them and the line kept on getting darker until my otd that's when me n Dh both used the one from the hospital and rang them straight away for a scan appointment. What an exciting time it was. 

Pttc hope it's false alarm re Kaden checks, if everything was clear from birth I don't see why something could go wrong within 6 wks.

Minno that's good news about the lining.

Hey V not yet sorted just bought some bits n pieces doing all the shopping from boxing day sales and January sales, trying to save through sales as we gonna move accommodation as well we live in 2 bedroom 2nd floor flat and wouldn't want to raise our wee boy there.

Merry Christmas to you all, and lots of baby dust in 2014.


----------



## H4M

Well I've not tested yet!! Can't bring myself too :(!! Think will wait until Saturday..... Scared!!!!! Xx

Hope everyone is doing well, just thought would come on and wish everyone a merry Christmas, hope you all have a lovely day xxx


----------



## Minno

Merry Christmas everyone xxx


----------



## pcct

Merry Christmas :)


----------



## V2R

Hope you all had a lovely Xmas

That's great Minno it will be a relief knowing the spray has worked. I have been having hot flushes,headaches in the morning also have slight bleeding only when going to toilet. I'm not worried about side effects as they aren't severe.
H you are doing really well not to test. Good luck for Sat I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## Minno

Hope everyone had a lovely day yesterday, went by so fast!
V, I seem to be lucky and haven't had any real side effects to speak of. Very very slight spotting yesterday that has since disappeared. Oh and my gums feel a bit sensitive but that's all. I'm just waiting now to be told when to start the progynova. You will probs start before me as I'm waiting for donor to get af - start of jan sometime.

H, how are you doing? Have you caved yet? Lol
Xxxx


----------



## H4M

Hi everyone, hope you all had a lovely day yesterday, it flew in!! 
V2r hope your symptoms stay mild and nothing more x
Minno not yet... I'm too scared! I had a dream last night that I tested and was positive, then my hubby for some reason had a negative test was weird, and I woke up and thought damn I still have two days &#128532; I don't know if I can bring myself to... If it's a no I'm going to be devastated &#128532; glad your getting on fine too xx


----------



## Rags

H4M said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all had a lovely day yesterday, it flew in!!
> V2r hope your symptoms stay mild and nothing more x
> Minno not yet... I'm too scared! I had a dream last night that I tested and was positive, then my hubby for some reason had a negative test was weird, and I woke up and thought damn I still have two days &#128532; I don't know if I can bring myself to... If it's a no I'm going to be devastated &#128532; glad your getting on fine too
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm still following you all and sending my best but have held off of contributing as I don't know so much about ivf only iui. H4M, I completely sympathise about not testing yet and really it's only another 36 hours until you're due to test, stay positive, you will get there.


----------



## H4M

Thank you Rags, I'm starting to feel depressed as I feel my af is on the way and it's going to happen any minute &#128532; xx


----------



## Minno

H, I was just going to ask you if you had any symptoms? I felt very pre-af before my bfp and I even had a bit of a bleed the day before OTD so was certain I was out but I wasn't. You just never know. If af hasn't arrived that's a good sign. Not long to go now, stay strong xxx


----------



## H4M

Thanks Minno, I really feel it's worse today though and it's exact feelings I get on lead upto af &#128532; I have a bad feeling about this, thank you for your message though making me feel I still have some hope &#128522;, how you feeling? Xx


----------



## glitter1980

Hi Girls,

Hope you all had a fab Christmas.

Just a wee post to say that although I don't post too often I follow you all regularly and really hope that 2014 brings us all tears of joy for a change. H4M - I hope your miracle is brewing and have my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Minno

H, truly I think if you feel af is on her way that can actually be a good sign as the embies are burrowing in and the drugs create those feelings too. Are you using the spray? 
I feel ok. Had a cracker of a headache tonight and a bit of spotting - must be the spray. Just after me saying I wasn't really getting side effects ha! Just keen to get in with things now and waiting for the call to get started. Just hoping the donor will get her af soon but bit worried it happens next week when clinic shut again and we get out of synch grrrrr it's all so bloomin complicated!

When would your af have been due? Xx


----------



## H4M

Thank you Glitter :) xx

Hi Minno, nope I'm not on the spray I'm on the gel? 
That's not so good about your sore head :( hope you don't have it for long, I know what you mean about next wk, hopefully it will be just the start of January though, and it won't be long!! You feeling excited? Xx


----------



## Minno

Hi H. You will be in the gel for progesterone but what did you down reg with? The nasal spray or injections? How are you feeling today? Not long to go now and I'm feeling nervous and excited for you. If af hasn't arrived that's a fantastic sign!
I am feeling bored lol need to get on with things but I know it's not far away. Head is still a bit sore today, it's a complete pain!
Xxx


----------



## H4M

Ah sorry I was on the injections, still no af but feeling it so strongly &#128532; so horrible! I'm dreading the morning..... Soooo scared! Don't know if I'll be able to bring myself to do it :/. Aww that's not so good about your sore head, hopefully they won't last long, just try and rest, I know it's the waiting that's a killer but after new yr it will go quick &#128522; xx


----------



## pcct

Aww h am so excited and nervous for u ! Am away from home just now and always popping in to see how u r all getting on! I had strong af pains too :hugs: am praying so so hard for u x


----------



## Minno

H, just grit your teeth and test in the morning petal. What will be will be. You have a great chance of it being positive and if it's not, well, you will pick yourself up and go again and we will all be here to support you. Go for it girl! Xxx


----------



## H4M

Thank you all so much for your support :hugs: xxx


----------



## Minno

Good luck tomoro H. We are all routing for you and hoping hard for that bfp. It's such a stressful point the testing bit. I'm like you and would wait until the butter end to test as like having the possibility but in the end you have to know sweetie. So go for it and let us know when you are ready. Good luck! Xxxxx


----------



## Minno

Bitter end not butter end - stupid ipad!


----------



## H4M

:bfp: :bfp: omg!!!!!!!!! :D :D!!!!!!!!
Woke up about 4am needing the toilet but made myself go back to sleep!! Then I woke up at 6.17am and my bladder was away to burst! Never woke DH as in my head I 'knew' It was going to be a negative! And within seconds a positive came up!!!!! I was in complete shock and had a wee cry to myself! Came up to tell DH and we are both so happy!!!!
But.... Now I'm completely worried :cry: I have my BFP finally after 5 years...... I now worry it doesn't last... I don't feel it's real.... What if this is the meds doing this? Or I have a miscarriage!!! Wish I wasn't so negative but I want this so much :cry:!! 
I keep looking at the stick and can't believe it's actually POSITIVE :oops: !!!! Thank you so much everyone for your comments the last few weeks and being their for me!! Praying this continues onto a great pregnancy. And praying you all get your BFP in the new year :hugs: .... Now the wait begins again...... Xx
P.s Minno I was just looking back the last page and I'm sorry I didn't see your question asking when my af would be due, I was due Xmas eve xx


----------



## Minno

Woo hooooooooooooooo!!!
Told ya told ya!
Amazing news and gives us all hope H. Now just enjoy this today before any worries set in. If you were due af on Xmas eve then I'd say you're in a great position already.
Huge congrats H. Enjoy! Xxxxxx


----------



## Minno

Omg H, just had another thought. Could be twins!!!


----------



## H4M

Ahhhh! Thank you so much Minno :hugs: I really want to just enjoy this and stay positive even though it's hard! Twins!! I know!!! Now that would be amazing <3 as longs I get a miracle I'm happy <3 thank you so much!! Xx
If you don't mind me asking in your signature you have about getting a BFP then 8 days later it wasn't to be, what happened? Don't feel you have to say, my minds just worrying now! Not long now before you get your BFP wooo!!! Xx


----------



## Rags

Omg, omg, omg!!!! So amazingly delighted for you and your dh. You have waited so long and been so patient of course it's difficult to get swept up in the moment but please try to enjoy it, even if it's just quietly between you. You are brilliant and you are growing your baby. Xx


----------



## H4M

Thank you so much Rags :hugs: I think I'll relax more when get scan Ect! <3 thank you xx


----------



## pcct

Omg omg omg!!!!!!!! I just knew it!!! So had a good feeling about u getting a :bfp: :bfp: it feels completely amazing doesn't it! Stay positive Hun u have 1-2 sticky babies All snug! Am utterly happy for u this is great! :cry: :wohoo:!


----------



## Minno

Not sure I should say H as don't want you worrying!! But as you asked....I had bleeding before my bfp and sadly it just continued the following week. Beta hcg was increasing but bleeding continued and then had a huge bleed and that was that. Just wasn't to be. I'm so blessed to have my son already but would live to give him a sibling. Will just have to see what happens this time round. Great to have another positive from ninewells though, gives us all hope! Xxx
I'm spotting a bit today....grrr stupid body! I think V was also spotting in the buserelin. Wonder why? H, were u on short protocol? Xxx


----------



## H4M

Thank you so much Pcct :hugs: FIRST ever :bfp: :wohoo: actually still doesn't feel real! Absolutely terrified but praying so hard <3 xx


----------



## H4M

Sorry to hear that Minno :( that's what I'm worried about, now I've taken last of gel today... Maybe af will come in next few days! Just need to keep praying!! 
It would be lovely for your son to have a sibling :) stay positive!! (So says me...lol) aww do you that's rubbish, not sure about long protocol so not sure if that's normal? Ye I was on short.. X


----------



## pcct

Yeah it is so terrifying but how awesome is it to see your first every bfp esp after all those years!! Kaden was my first ever :bfp: it is so overwhelming yet exciting and worrying all in one!! I really wish u a happy and healthy 9 months <3 <3


----------



## H4M

Thank you Pcct, this is my first ever bfp too and I actually couldn't believe what I was seeing!!! I'm hoping this is my long wait over!! When people speak about beta readings Ect is this from hosp or what happens now? I tried phoning hosp but straight to answer ph not sure if it's still closed x


----------



## pcct

It it is hard to believe when u see it after all this time isn't it? After seeing blank tests again and again! I remember I cried when I told the clinic I had a bfp haha! Then they booked me in for my 6 week scan die to tubal issues normally they book u on at 7 weeks so around 6-7 weeks u will get your scan :) then u will
Be discharged they give u ur due date too :D ahhh am so happy for u :hugs:


----------



## H4M

Aww thank you so much! I still can't believe it eeeeeekkkk!! Can't wait for scan! I hope all is ok!! Do I need to go for blood tests or that to confirm or is it just scan xx
And I'll prob cry too! lol x


----------



## Rags

H4M said:


> Aww thank you so much! I still can't believe it eeeeeekkkk!! Can't wait for scan! I hope all is ok!! Do I need to go for blood tests or that to confirm or is it just scan xx
> And I'll prob cry too! lol x

Hi, if you don't hear back today it is probably about the Christmas hours, try again on Monday. 
I don't know how it works with ivf but with iui I didn't have any follow up blood tests just the 6 week scan - which I was then told made me officially 8 weeks because of the way dates are calculated. After the scan I made an appointment with my gp to let him know and get my referal to the midwives.
On my way into work the morning of my very pale bfp I stopped my car, wound down my window, and told a complete stranger that I was pregnant. I so wanted to say the words but was so scared that I'd got it wrong that I didn't want to tell my mum until I'd done another test, I was also testing 6 days earlier than the clinic had said so was very aware that it might not stay stuck. It felt amazing to say it out load and because I didn't know the person I didn't need to worry that they would keep asking how it was going. That evening I did a digital test and phoned my mum. She was desperate to be excited but really contained herself as she new I was worried it might not last. The scan was amazing.
That is all a bit of a long winded way of saying take pleasure in what you have right now, you've worried enough. When I think back to the first six weeks for me I remember being constantly terrified of getting excited and my close family tiptoeing around me waiting for me to let them get excited.


----------



## pcct

It's such a exciting time!!! I kept testing until 3-4 days before my scan :Haha: can't wait to follow u on your next chapter x


----------



## H4M

Thank you very much Rags, lol at you rolling down your window! Great idea haha! Even me saying 'I'm pregnant' feels like I'm lying lol! Thanks for Info about scans Ect, I looked on website and apparently they are open today as usual so don't know why never got through! Always seem to have trouble getting through to them, I'm not telling anyone yet, will tell my mum as she knows what I'm going through, Hogmanys going to be a hard one..... Eeek!! Xx
Pcct thank you, I'm buying a couple of tests later to do another couple as I'm still not believing this lol xx


----------



## pcct

U do right h i couldn't believe it either! Have fun watching your tests get darker and darker!!! X


----------



## V2R

Whoohoo big congrats it's great to eventually here good news that 1st treatment has worked I know ninewells are not keen on placing 2 eggs back in but I think it gives more chance of conceiving. How exciting there might be 2 wee bundles of joy. Go treat yourself to a take away & bottle of shloer lol. Try & get positive good thoughts & get rid of all the negative ones.

I have my scan Monday I Will ask about spotting I haven't had any today I also ment to say I've had hot flushes!!. I wonder what Anne will be looking for in my scan I really hope I'm sent home with my injections & my eggs better get there act together & be good this time!!


----------



## V2R

Just read my protocol so if they are happy it's stopped my hormone production & there are no cysts then I do injections. I'm actually confused by this as it says injections normally start on a Friday I thought I would start on the Monday or Tuesday. My head is minced reading this thoughts are going round & round argh. Roll on Monday so I can have an idea of what's happening.


----------



## Minno

Hey V. That's good your spotting has stopped. I seem to be getting a bit today. No hot flushes yet but a bit of a lingering headache. I do wonder if the nasal spray sometimes doesn't get through so well. I had to start my new bottle this morning as wasn't convinced I was getting a full spray from the end of the other bottle. 
The nurses will do your scan on Monday and then you will get told what the next steps are. I got a sheet with the info on for taking the progynova. Hope the donor starts her period next week and then I can begin. I think the info we got in the pack is general and doesn't always apply to everyone, certainly not since I'm doing DEivf as I egg collection for me.

Be interested to know what they say re spotting. It does list it as a possible side effect on the info inside the packet.

H - is it sinking in yet? How are the af type pains today? It's just burrowing in...or they are tee hee xxxx


----------



## H4M

Pcct my test was actually quite dark, not sure how to put a pic up or I would xx
Thank you V2R, take away sounds good to me haha! I know I'm just hoping it/they stick and I can have my miracle/s <3!! Will be so devastated if doesn't work out, trying to stay positive though!! Good luck with your scan on Monday, I'm not sure if it's the same for log protocol but when I went in for my scan everything was fine and no cysts and I started my injections that night, think that was a tue/wed xx

Minno still not sunk in at all! Can't believe it!! Had a few af pains today but not too bad! Xx

Does anyone know, I took the last of my gel this morning , so will I be ok now?? Does this normally stop on test date? Worried I should be on it longer but that's all hosp gave me xx


----------



## V2R

I have also started my new bottle today. I'm not worried about the side effects. I did have a polyp On my last treatment but it never grew too big so nothing was done about it. Does the hospital call you On day the donor starts her period? Loads of waiting around but we will get there eventually.
You should maybe phone hospital & ask about gel. I would think now 1 or 2 are snuggled in its left to let your body do the natural stuff. So good for you to have this news gives all us hope that it will work. You will prob not relax until the 3month scan just think how lucky to be scanned early it will put your mind at ease & make it real. 
Xx


----------



## H4M

Thanks v2r, I tried phoning today but no answer &#128532; don't know if they are open on Sunday, she did say take it until I test but I read couple of things from people online that say it's best to take for weeks!! I should never read online lol! I know early scan is so good! I'm so glad I'll be getting that :). Not long now for you !! You feeling excited? Waiting is the nightmare I hate it!! When I went to the psychic woman a few weeks back she did tell me I'll be very excited around Xmas time and I will find out I'm pregnant inbetween Xmas and new year!!!! She also said she sees me with a boy and said she feels when I'm pregnant my body will think 'oh I'm fertile now' and I'll have one after the other..... I pray to god she's right!! Not sure if the one after others meant to be separate pregnancies or twins!! She was brilliant, I'll need to go back in a couple of months lol xx


----------



## V2R

We all need this psychic number. I have heard that after ivf the body wakes up & realises it's fertile even after failed ivf. I just want to crack on with treatment & hope my eggs are ok my time of dread will be when they drain my follicles I was emotional coming round the last time but this time I feel I will cry the hospital down for the fear my eggs are crap. Did you have any eggs frozen? Amazing how many people have difficulty ttc really does test how strong a relationship is. Are you going to keep testing once a week or something? It will be so exciting on scan appointment. Xx


----------



## H4M

Bet you can't, try not to worry though I know it's hard! I was very emotional coming round from egg collection too, your on a different protocol this time aren't you? I'm sure this time you will have good news :), I don't think so, tried phoning hosp to ask couple of times but couldn't get through, was going to wait till test and then ask, I don't think so though, embryologist wasn't very hopeful for the rest :(, yeh I'm going to keep testing, was going to pick tests up earlier but never got a chance, when I test again though I'm going to feel so worried and sick!! I'll try posting a pic of the test I took this morning to show you all :) (if you want to see lol) the psychic woman was brilliant! Went to her twice and both times mentioned Xmas to me :) xx


----------



## H4M

Photo never worked ahh! Will try again!
Don't no how to get a photo uploaded :(


----------



## V2R

Yea been on nose spray for 3weeks I don't know if my injections will be the same I'll see on Monday they might put Me On a higher dose my stomache was really bloated with injections so not looking forward to that! Oh I have to ask about a smear I got letter from surgery sayn I'm due one but I don't know if I'll be able to with going thru this.
Go get that test that says how many weeks you are it would be interesting in how accurate they are. I normally email Anne seems to be alot quicker than phoning xx


----------



## H4M

Ah that's good then, hopefully if they change your dose you won't be so bloated, I felt bloated the first couple of days and today I'm feeling a bit bloated , it's horrible so totally sympathise with you there! Not sure about the smear tbh, prob not, they will prob say wait until after :), I hate smears! Prob due mine soon! Should be nothing to me now with what I've all gone through but will still prob get the horrible feeling before!! Yeh I might pick that up tomorrow and see what it says, I'm scared to test again lol Xx


----------



## H4M

I've put my bfp as my aviator thing! As don't no how to get a picture up lol! Not sure if it's clear but so you all get an idea :) x


----------



## pcct

Love your new pic H hehe! :cloud9: <3


----------



## H4M

Thanks Pcct, can I ask when you stopped crinone gel? Xx


----------



## pcct

Course you can... I stopped taken mine the day of my official testing day x


----------



## Minno

V yes just waiting for the hospital to call me and say donor has started. I did a rough calculation from her period in nov and it works out right at the beginning of jan if her cycles are regular. Hope so! Bloody hate this waiting around.
Still spotting tonight, it's a pain. How long have you spotted for?

H is that definately right about stopping the gel? When I had my bfp I had to keep taking the pessaries and would have had to keep taking them for first 12 weeks if it had stayed. Maybe gel is different though. But it's progesterone right? I Houston we had to provide it for our bodies as it hasn't produced it as not had a natural pregnancy so to speak? I could be talking complete rubbish though and if PCCT also stopped her gel then it must be right.
Xxx


----------



## Minno

Also V, meant to say I got a prescription too at my scan appt and got progynova and cyclogest pessaries - millions of them lol. Does anyone know why some if us have been given gel and some suppositories?


----------



## H4M

Thanks Pcct and Minno,
Well when nurse have us it she said take it right up until test date, and that's all she gave us enough for :/ I'm really confused and worried now that I should still be on it&#128546; will try phoning today but don't think they are open, if not I'll phone first thing tomorrow to ask, not sure about why others are on different ? I only thought it was gel lol. Minno if it's the start o January then not long now!! Xx


----------



## V2R

I got crinone gel after ec but since mine failed I binned them but I'm sure I only had enough till test date. I'm not looking forward to that again Yuck. Your test is so clear I never thought it would be so dark lined Brilliant. 
I started bleeding 14th Dec then had spotting from 18th onwards but for few days I've had no spotting. We might be in at same time for transfer if all goes Well for us.

I'm looking forward to tomorrow just want to see what's happening & what the plan is next. I hate the waiting & the unknown of what is going on inside! I'll be in that waiting room 8am lol.

Any of you got plans for New year? Xx


----------



## H4M

Ok I'm assuming it's right then and I should be ok! Thanks v2r it is quite dark eh, came up within seconds I was surprised! definitely going to but a test today and test again! Can't believe it still, doesn't feel real, tomorrow will be exciting for you as you will have more idea of what's going on and times ect!
New year we go to a party thing have done for years, with family and friends so going to be a tricky one on why I'm not drinking, or will be a case of pretending I am! Don't know :(, what about you xx


----------



## pcct

I think it all depends on your situation wat u get giving I was giving only enough tubes to do me up until test day


----------



## H4M

Thanks Pcct, feel reassured now, when read online started panicking, I'm feeling af on way again!! Hate this so much x


----------



## mandy19

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me jumping in, was just reading through your thread and seen some of you ladies were asking about the Crinone gel, i had my FET on the 27th of Nov and got my BFP! I am also on the gel but i was told to keep taking it until 12 weeks if my test was positive.

Congrats on your BFP H4M!! Good luck to everyone on their cycle.


----------



## pcct

I all tho think it's to do with how diff we all are with progesterone what meds and protocol u are on H when I was doing my ivf I was only in the gel until test day as u no I would try not to worry the clinic will do what's right for your body - I do know that on a fet cycle you take the gel up until 12 weeks too! I questioned the clinic why I was only to take it till test day and worried about making it to 12 weeks but they told me my body only needs it until my test day


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie Ladies

Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas. Congratulations H4M that's brilliant news, about crinone I was on it till otd I also worried when I read online some people saying they where on it for 12 wks. So don't worry hen Ninewells knows our bodies and what's best for each individual hence why they sometimes recommend putting 2 back in instead of one. Keep up the faith hopefully you will get throughttomorrow and get your scan appointment. 
Good luck with your scan tomorrow V2R they will be checking the lining of your womb if it's thin enough for you to start the injections. 

Hope everyone is doing well, haven't heard from Chimama hope she got her bfp as well don't know his Iui works thou.


----------



## glitter1980

H4M congratulations!!! So please for you! - here's hoping everything goes smoothly I'm sure it will! Good vibes. Although, one of the girls on an old forum had no symptoms throughout her pg and so desperately wanted them - think I'd be the same! - I work in an College and a student never found out she was pg until 7 months gone. Always find that a strange one but genuinely true. I would feel robbed! 

As for me well looks like I'll be starting my burselin spray CD21 which is this time next week! Exciting but nervous - thinking of every excuse already for it 'not to have worked' .. But I guess it's just self protection. I've been unfortunately at this a LONG time and really hope this is our chance. POSITIVE head on! 

Odd question but does anyone know if my response to clomid may indicate how I will respond to the injections?. Xxx


----------



## Minno

H I'm sure the girls are right, the clinic will have given you what you need. Give them a wee ring in the morning if you're concerned.
I still have spotting and headaches - anyone else get headaches on the spray? I think it does list them as a side effect :(


----------



## H4M

Pcct and funfair it's good to know you both only had it till test day too, thanks for your responses, will be phoning them tomorrow anyway :), thanks for your too Mandy, wonder if it's different at each hosp? Will find out tomorrow x

Thank you Glitter :), that's odd eh, someone I used to work with didn't find out they were pregnant until about 7 months too! I find that very odd but I suppose everyone acts differently to things. Good luck for starting next week you will be fine :) keep positive xx

Wondering how chi mama is too. X


----------



## H4M

Thanks Minno, hope your headaches calm down soon :( nothing worse xx

V2r good luck for tomorrow, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Minno

Yes V good luck tomoro. Look forward to hearing all about it. Xx


----------



## glitter1980

Thanks H4M - yes spooky coincidence! 

H4M/ girls - not having been through this before so all being well - can I ask when they were discussing embie transfer were they quite stern with putting 1 back initially? - I be read a lot about the fact that ninewells aren't keen depending on your age (I'm 32) just wondering if I'll have a battle on my hands!!.


----------



## H4M

They weren't stern, they just advised puting one back as two there is more risks, they go through it all with you but do say at the end of the day it's your choice, we were set on one until the day of transfer when he explained we had two early blastocysts and they advised puting both back to give best chance xx


----------



## glitter1980

Thanks H4M - sorry for the bombard of questions- it's just around the corner now so it's getting a bit scary real for me! We're undecided but will take their advice - it definetly was the right decision for you! You must be so excited!! Thrilled for you honey x


----------



## Funfair1980

Same here Glitter, they were not keen in putting 2 back in always advised on one but on transfer day that's when they advised on 2 for best chance and since that's all we had.


----------



## H4M

No worries glitter, feel free to ask anything and if I can answer I will, you feeling excited then? Xx


----------



## H4M

I really need to stop reading stuff and looking through stuff as I'm seeing more and more chemical pregnancies Ect &#128532; think positive think positive!!! X


----------



## V2R

Hello...Thank goodness that appointment is over with! Had to get scanned twice but got the all clear so been sent home with Menopur 300iu per day which I start on Friday. Then I'm back 8th & 10th for a scan they want to keep a closer eye on me so I might be in 12th before collection. I asked what the next stage was but they are unsure it might be a mixture of ivf & icsi all depends on the day do fingers crossed my eggs get there act together. I have to admit I was nervous & feeling sick about appointment.
As for the side effects of nose spray it's normal headaches, hot flushes & wee bleeding she says I will feel better once injecting.


----------



## V2R

How did u get on with Clomid glitter? I responded well & they expected me to be pregnant On it. I hated Clomid. I think the hospital do only put 1 egg back in only if it's strong but if they are weak it's 2..that's my understanding of it. All depends on each person. I personally would want 2 put back in. 

H stop reading the internet I've not search anything this time round no way do I want to get my mind racing this time round xx


----------



## Minno

Hey V, glad all went well withhe appt in the end and you've got the meds to start stimming. Hope I hear about starting the oestrogen soon too and then we might well be on track for ET at the same time! Glad you asked about the side effects as I still have this bloody headache and some spotting - comes and goes. 
How yiu feelig about it all now? X


----------



## glitter1980

Thanks HM4/Funfair x

I think if I'm given the option to have two transferred that's definitely the option we'll take. Not an easy decision but when It comes down to it on the day that's what I'll be hoping for - all going well that is. 

H4M - I think I'm feeling 'calm' or just a bit numb not sure - I have had my hopes built up too often over the years (self inflicted!) that I'm just feeling a bit flat. I wouldn't say negative just too scared to let my mind wonder over to that happy place of 'what if' just now! I found myself the other day looking between bedrooms, picturing new furniture, redecorating, swapping bedrooms.... what would be best for 'future' crazy eh! Not letting myself get that far for a while! So to sum up I would say cautiously, secretly excited!..Although I'll probably be on here in a few weeks freaking out so be warned!! ha. AND please stop reading!! its only natural we only focus on the nasty bits because those are the easy bits to believe so don't read! and just keep that positive chin up!! xx

V - I responded well to the clomid too - like you they thought I would get pg on it. At one point I was advised to cut my tablet down to 25mg, they don't or didnt make a tablet below 50mg so was given the option to self half it.. because my risk of multiple pg was high due to my response to the clomid. Obviously, I didn't cut it down and it didn't work!, really had my hopes up with it. I was ok side effect wise, I took it at night because I had read some horrific horror stories! For me I had some hot flushing and a few instant sore heads but nothing else really. Thats why I was curious if thiis was an indicator of how the stimms might effect me. Time will tell I suppose eeek! x

Just had an email from Anne - looks like I've got the green light to start sniffing on Sunday - she said she'll send out an app for a baseline scan.


----------



## V2R

Minno she did say to drink lots & take paracetamol. The nurse was very nice also a doctor re-scanned me & I can't remember her name!! I'm allowed to get a smear done so got that appointment made! Hardly slept last night thinking about everything. Sounds like we will be in hospital around the same time. So glad we are getting somewhere now feels like just been plodding along waiting!!
Glitter are you on spray for 3 weeks? Xx


----------



## H4M

V2r glad you got on well at the hospital and feel better about it all, won't be long now, amazing how quick it flys by! And it's good they are keepin a close eye on you &#128522;. Xx
Glitter, what you have said is exactly how I feel so I totally understand where you are coming from, it is hard as I'm a negative person but stay positive, I carried on as normal with work Ect and tried not to think about all the possibilities! Xx

It is so hard not to read stuff but from now on I'm not!! It stresses me out too much and worries me!! I phoned hosp today so have my scan in 2 1/2 wks so think I'll feel much better after that, hoping alls well. So good we are all going through the same at the same time xx


----------



## glitter1980

Not 100% sure V! - I was given my treatment schedule - which says 2-3 weeks.

Anne says she'll send out the app so I'm assuming the appointment will fall somewhere in the middle to see how I'm responding to it. xx


----------



## glitter1980

H4M - 2 & 1/2 I bet it feels like an age away! but like the treatment it'll fly in, have you been tempted to test again? good on you if you haven't - for me I think it would end up costing a small fortune!! It is good we are all going through this at apx the same time and the same clinic - makes it slightly less lonely/stressful etc xx


----------



## H4M

That's very true glitter, having this to come onto has helped me tons!!! I done so well so far but just took another test there :oops: it says I'm 2-3weeks pregnant :wohoo: !!! Seemed so much better seeing that come up!!! Took a clear blue one :) xx


----------



## Minno

Yay H!! I think you're having twins! Such wonderful news and really makes me have a tiny glimmer of hope lol I am a negative person too so a glimmer is as good as it gets lol

Glitter it's lovely to have you on here with us and me and V will be going through in jan too so we can have a group hug in the waiting room lol :) honestly, the time on the spray flies in.

V thanks so much for the info and advice. I am popping paracetamol like there's no tomorrow! Not the best drinker of water so will try to increase that also. Seems to have eased a bit just now thank goodness. I'm a headachey person anyway but hormonal headaches are the worst cos they just linger on and on.

So girls I have worked out roughly that the donor must be due af sometime this week if she's regular. So if I don't hear from the clinic by Friday do u think I should email Anne?
Xx


----------



## H4M

Thanks Minno, I just think with so many let downs it's hard to stay positive and believe this to be real, I have a good feeling for you all though. That's good if it's this week!! I would definitely keep on top of hosp with emails Ect just so you know and are not waiting about, a wee email can't hurt xx


----------



## H4M

It's actually ashame you can't be in touch with donor to keep up to date with how she's doing too x


----------



## Minno

I know but we get very little info on her. Would love her to know how unbelievably grateful we are to her for giving us this chance. I hope it all goes smoothly for her and we get the best outcome. 

I know it's hard to stay positive after so many disappointments but it's all looking amazing at the moment sweetie! Did I tell u my friend did ivf and had two put back and got a very early positive which read as pregnant 2-3 on a digi - and she had twins! X


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie Ladies

V2R so happy for you an all clear is what you need, hope they let you go for icis.

H time flies very soon you will have your scan and get discharged from Ninewells. Did they tell you to make an appointment with the midwife at your Gp, I saw the midwife before I even went for the scan and getting the maternity books was an exciting thing as well as getting booked for the hospital maternity.

Hope you all doing well, it will be all bfps by end of January.


----------



## Minno

Aw thanks funfair, that's a lovely thought :)

Ladies what are you all taking by way of prenatals? I have been taking pregnacare but ran out and now just on folic acid. Wondering if I should get some more. Tesco are doing 3 for 2.


----------



## H4M

Aww that's ashame Minno, I'm sure she will be just fine for you both, it would be good to be in touch though, wow really! Aww that's amazing! I'd love twins have always said it, but it's also a scary thought lol!! Two of everything?? Haha!! Xx

Hey Funfair, yeh hospital told us to get in touch with midwife and we did, she took our details but have discussed I will phone back on couple of weeks after scan to arrange an app to go in and see them, wow bet that was surreal getting all the stuff from them, once I've had this scan I think they then discharge me and I then just go down normal route for other scans Ect xx

Minno I'm just taking a multi-vitamin from Tesco x2 daily and I still take folic acid on top of that although I don't have to, my husband is very much the person who reads the back of the packets and compares what's in stuff and basically the pregnacare just has double in it hence why I'm taking two multivitamins, after the transfer I'd asked one of the nurses about folic acid and she said the vitamins has it in so I don't need to take more but it won't do me any harm so I still take 1 folic acid a day too , the multivitamins are also like 1/4 of the price xx


----------



## H4M

I also meant to say, as don't think I did, asked hospital about the gel and they said that's me finished with, don't need to keep taking it :) x


----------



## Minno

That's reassuring about the gel. It's all working out well H :)
Thanks for I for on multivitamins. I've just ordered some more pregnacare but after that may just switch over, if I'm still in need of them ha!


----------



## H4M

You will be in need if them!! :) I have a feeling xx


----------



## H4M

Hope everyone has a fantastic new year! Good luck and all the best for 2014 everyone :) xx


----------



## Minno

Thanks H. Yes, happy new year everyone. Let's hope it's a productive one ;) xxx


----------



## Funfair1980

Happy new year ladies, wish you all the best in 2014 and lots of baby dust.


----------



## glitter1980

Happy New Year to All! and to All the twinkles soon to be!

H - getting in touch with the midwife! daft things make me excited but that thought makes me feel soo excited for ya! can't imagine ever having to do that. Hopefully when the day comes - I'll not burst into tears with suppressed happiness. Think I will though!!! - I'm quite good at keeping the old emotions in check but like I said the daftest things set me off - reading soppy Christmas cards/ birthday cards always gets me going. Not too bad if it's in the house but in the middle of Tesco is never a good look!.

Minno - I have been taking 3for2 pregnacare not for very long though - I got the man/woman conception duel pack one for DH to take. For a wee while I ve been taking a soluble 'man' multivitamin out of Tesco - its in a grey tube next to the Berroca etc. Seems to have everything in it more so that a woman's. Took it everyday last year and never got a sniffle so that's why I kept taking it. I think I'll continue taking it along with the pregnacare for the moment anyway I'm stocked up for a wee while.

Off to the parents for steak pie - the last few days of indulgence! xxxx


----------



## H4M

Hope you all had a great new year, I have been exhausted today and felt sick... If id been drinking id have thought I had a hangover !! 
Glitter it felt wrong phoning them lol, I'm feeling very weird about it all and tbh don't know exactly how I feel, I don't feel I can be excited, I think in a couple if weeks when I have a scan and if all is ok It will feel more real, Haha about you in Tesco lol! I am a very emotional person and anything makes me cry lol! And I prob will have a proper breakdown when this is all properly confirmed and I've seen a heartbeat &#128156;, i still have another clear blue test but I'm going to wait until next week to take it to see how many weeks it shows then.. Eeek!!!! X

How is everyone getting on and feeling? 2014 going to be an amazing year for us all I hope! Xx


----------



## Minno

Ladies please tell me to stop eating crap! Glitter, I had the same day as you today, steak pie with my folks, and then chocolate roulade and whipped cream, and then sweeties and nibbles. It's shocking lol!
Also still spotting and getting cheesed off with it. Think the buserelin is really clearing out my lining - there must be nought left! And I can't even exercise with all this bleeding going on. Grrrrrr. Hope starting he progynova will settle it all down. At least it haven't had any more headaches. Xx


----------



## H4M

I had steak pie yesterday too!! :) lol. Was delicious! I hate this time of year for eating rubbish :(, I need to stop too!! Although I am eating more fruit Ect that normal... :) lol!! Aww Minno I bet the spotting is annoying, I'd hate that, hopefully you will hear from hospital soon and start the next step to having your bundle of joy xx


----------



## Minno

Thanks H. Just feel it's the drugs and it's not major but it's a pain. Hoping the hospital call tomoro with news to start the meds. Hope you aren't feeling too sick - I remember sitting on the floor of the toilets at work feeling like death but I was never actually sick, just nauseous. Try to keep telling yourself it's a good sign and remember to eat a biscuit or banana before you get out of bed if it gets worse. I found bananas really helped me. Xxx


----------



## H4M

I hope you get that phone call too, what a great start to the year, I could imagine how much of a pain it is :( it's good your headaches are away though, I hate having a sore head, oh did you, yesterday I felt really sick but once id eaten I felt a lot better, then later on I started feeling sick again, don't feel to bad today though, I didn't know that about the banana or biscuit so will try that thank you :) xx


----------



## H4M

V2r how are you getting on with injections? Xx


----------



## V2R

Happy New year everyone. Very sober New year 1st sober one in a long time! 
My headaches have came back & I'm feeling a bit run down think it's because I'm not sleeping too well with having hot flushes my other half is near chucking me out the bedroom ha. I start injections tomorrow I also went & bought more pregnacare after my appointment they seem to sound better than just the folic acid pills.
Oh no H horrible feeling sick some people have no sickness through pregnancy hopefully it will go away just keep yourself healthy & drink plenty. Is your scan in 2weeks? 
Glitter is it Sunday you start spray?
Minno hope you get the 'ok' soon. We will prob just be day's apart if all goes well for us. Oh are you doing exercise through treatment? I'm giving up combat I want to make sure I rest my body this time I maybe dud too much last treatment I will still go swimming tho. Howz the bleeding? 
Xx


----------



## H4M

Hello v2r, that's ashame your sore head have come back &#128532; and not good about the hot flushes lol!! (The lol is at your oh )Hopefully symptoms will go away soon, glad you had a good new year too. Ye my scan is in two weeks :) xx

I've been reading stuff... Again and it mentions about not having a lot of caffeine :o I don't have too much but do normally have about 3 cups of tea a day and it's weird as I don't normally drink more than that but I have over Xmas and coke... Hardly ever drink coke but I have done lately!!! And CHOCOLATE!!! Omg I love chocolate :(. DH was reading stuff last night and it says about not having vitamin a and that's in the multivitamins so he said he is buying me pregnacare tomorrow :oops: ... Hope I'll be ok.. Maybe just being over paranoid?? X
I've also been getting pains in my stomach every now and again but think it's that god damn wind &#128532; x


----------



## Rags

H4M said:


> Hello v2r, that's ashame your sore head have come back &#55357;&#56852; and not good about the hot flushes lol!! (The lol is at your oh )Hopefully symptoms will go away soon, glad you had a good new year too. Ye my scan is in two weeks :) xx
> 
> I've been reading stuff... Again and it mentions about not having a lot of caffeine :o I don't have too much but do normally have about 3 cups of tea a day and it's weird as I don't normally drink more than that but I have over Xmas and coke... Hardly ever drink coke but I have done lately!!! And CHOCOLATE!!! Omg I love chocolate :(. DH was reading stuff last night and it says about not having vitamin a and that's in the multivitamins so he said he is buying me pregnacare tomorrow :oops: ... Hope I'll be ok.. Maybe just being over paranoid?? X
> I've also been getting pains in my stomach every now and again but think it's that god damn wind &#55357;&#56852; x

Happy new year to you all ladies, I very much wish you all the best with starting your families.

H4M, I hadn't taken any caffine for a few years before getting pregnant. I was so delighted when I started getting morning sickness at first that I wanted to 'enjoy' it. This wore off quite quickly when in turned into morning, noon and evening sickness though! My mums brilliant advice for starting the day was to make up a flask of tea at night and have it in the bedroom along with a couple of dry biscuits that way in the morning you can have a drink before you move. it didn't always prevent the nausea but at least I wasn't dry boaking. I also found quicky that lentil soup was a no no as the stomach ache and wind, bad enough at times, was pretty unbearable after anything containg lentils - which, lets face it, soup is difficult to avoid at this time of year.


----------



## Minno

3 for 2 on pregnacare at tescos girls. I mixed mine with wellman conception to make sure dh's guys are in tip top condition lol
Good luck starting the injections V. Sorry your sore head is back. Mine have disappeared and not had a flush but still spotting on and off, it's a royal pain! Hope I hear from the hospital tomoro as otherwise might email and see what's happening. Hope there aren't any hold ups!

H, I'm Sure the small amount of vit a will not cause any problems. We get so cautious don't we and yet there's all those women out there that don't even know they're preggo and end up eating and drinking all the wrong things and it's all fine! Go figure!

V, I am hoping to get back to combat tomorrow after a week off due to the spotting but will stop after ET.

Hi rags - hope all well with you. Xxxx


----------



## H4M

Thank you for advice rags I will try that, Didn't think about lentil soup actually and I've been eating loads of that! Will need to watch on the lentils.. I've been finding that when I'm eating I'm full but when I go to bed I'm lying there and I'm starving and my stomach feels like I've not eaten all day &#128513;!! It's so frustrating lol!! I will definitely cut down on the caffeine I don't take overly loads to be honest, although I do go through mad chocolate phases!! Xx

That's good to know Minno will pop to Tesco today, I hope you hear from hospital today, let us know if you do and I would email them if you don't so you can get a rough idea of what's going on xx


----------



## Minno

Hi girls. Heard from the clinic and been given the green light to start the meds...yippee!! They didn't seem overly concerned about the spotting although it's more like a proper bleed today. Just wondering if I'm having another af as body so messed up with the hormones? Anyway, they seemed to think it should settle now I'm in the drugs. So back in for a scan next week to see if lining is increasing. Think donor was in for a scan today so it's all looking good at the moment :)

How is everyone today? H, did you get along to tesco? Did you avoid the chocolate aisle he he??
V, how was the injection? How are your headaches?
Xxx


----------



## H4M

Minno that is fantastic!!! Woooo!! All go now, you all excited? I'm sure the spotting will sort out with drugs, if there not concerned that's a good thing :) xx
Going to Tesco tonight been working all day today :( very stressful day at work, tried to stay calm though!! I will manage to avoid chocolate aisle but only because my cupboards are full of chocolate!! Going to have to get my DH to munch on chocolate all night to get rid of it lol!! X


----------



## H4M

Pregnacare bought &#128077; x


----------



## Minno

Yesssssss! Well done H. Chocovores unite :)

Can totally related about the stressful work thing. My work can be very stressful and I'm not looking forward to going back on Monday. Had a lovely long fortnight off and just enjoying feeling calmer and more relaxed. Defo taking time off after ET even if only a few days. Looks like it could be in a couple of weeks or so! Eeeekkk!
V, I think we will be on target for the same et dates - let's keep updating and maybe we could meet for a coffee at the hospital :) xxx


----------



## V2R

Whoohoo Minno be a great relief to get started so is your meds injections? My first injection is tonight I'll do it at 9pm. I think we will be in same time for et I'm going to take few days sick at egg collection. Oh it's getting exciting I soooo want this to work so I'm trying to push any negative thoughts to the side I think I'll be worried after ec. When I said about bleeding & headaches hospital didn't seem bothered so it must be 'normal'
H I'm a chocoholic & like 2 cups of tea a day but I've been having 4or 5 cuppy thru hols!! I need to cut back. Oh you might be in for scan on week of me & morenon et??
Xx


----------



## V2R

What the hell I ment me & minno et lol...bloody phone!!


----------



## Minno

:haha::haha:
My phone and ipad are always doing that! 

V, I'm on tablet progynova. No injections as no stimming for me. Hoping it sorts out all the side effects pronto. Trying not to be negative but just keep waiting for something to go wrong. Wouldn't it be wonderful if all of us could get a bfp on this thread! Good luck on your injection. I did it for my last cycle to down regulate and the thought was worse than the reality. 

Girls I also drink way too much coffee. Only usually one in the morning and a cup of tea at night with some coke in between lol but through the hols I've been having about four cups of filter a day, oops! 
Promise I'll be good next week :thumbup:
Xxx


----------



## V2R

I know it's hard to not have negative thoughts I dread seeing Phil again for the fear of bad news. It would be amazing for us all to be pregnant On this thread all due our bundles this year 

I'll be back to being good next week as well it's easier to eat better while working xx


----------



## Minno

Phil?


----------



## glitter1980

Evening Ladies! - everyone ok?

Just catching up on the last couple of days postings - Minno!! great news things are moving along. Exciting times - here's hoping we can rename this the BFP thread (having one of my overly positive days!) - So Sunday I start sniffing - any tips girls? how should I take it? head forward or back? and should I alternate nostrils?

Any other person would like I was asking absolute nonsense! maybe I am!!! but I just want to do everything 'right'. Is it normal to bleed when taking the spray/ what side affects did you girls have? - I live in the sticks and my WIFI is awful - this is my third attempt at typing this post! Anyhoo - I'll try going back over the old posts and see whats been said - if it'll let me. 

I'm glad that's Christmas/NY out the way - I'm the biggest Christmas adult you'll find but this year I just wanted it out the way! Also need to get eating healthier again - think I've gained about 7lbs! should lose most of it in the next few weeks - my BMI is 27 so really can't afford to be gaining. I bought some Protein powder from Holland and Barrett today - I'll have one of those for breakfast or lunnch and it's chocolate! bonus. I've read mixed reviews about taking extra protein - its a fad etc etc but if it does no harm then surely it can only be a good thing. If anything it may help with my PMA. 

I've waffled enough - sorry! think it's time to watch some Breaking Bad and have a bowl of beef hula hoops - or maybe grapes ;-) xxxx


----------



## V2R

Phil the embryologist don't know if that's how it's spelt maybe I've gotten his name wrong!! 
Glitter I just stand straight & sniff I find it easier doing my right nostril but I do my left sometimes. I dint know if it matters? I've had sore throat when starting spray then headaches, bleeding & now hot flushes, sounds rough but it's not that bad lol. Is it 4 times a day your spraying? Do you have a scan date yet? Should be in the post in the next week if not. I got weighed at hospital 66.8 so I thought not too bad after stuffing my face should loose a couple pounds once back at work!! I hope! Xx


----------



## V2R

That's the first injection done could get the needle in first time so had to change side I have over sensitive nose the solution smells horrid!xx


----------



## H4M

His name is Phil /ip , just try and stay positive v2r I know it's hard though as I struggled , I was only off work the day after egg collection and I was lucky to have the transfer on the Saturday so was off Sunday anyway but I felt going back to work helped take my mind of it as if I was sat at home I would be thinking about it 24/7 and I would be reading endless stuff, which is never good. Glad your injection went well, the smell is horrid but I didn't smell it too bad luckily!! Xx

Minno it's horrible when works stressful eh &#128532; today wasn't a good day, I actually thought I was going to have a nervous breakdown lol!! Xx
Who watches Eastenders???? Kat and Alfie - twins!!! Ahhhhhh <3!!! Xx

I have my scan on Wednesday 15th :) x

Glitter good luck, I don't know nothing about the sprays so can't help with them sorry but good luck and I'm sure once you've done it a couple of times you will get on just fine :) xx

My stomachs been feeling weird today, bit numb like &#128533; my back was sore this morning so don't know if it's maybe that! Ahh :(!! 
Well so far I've had two cups of tea today &#128077; doing well... Lol xx


----------



## V2R

EC I will defo be having a sickness day or two if it's anything like the last time my stomache felt battered & I actually thought I wouldn't be better for ET anyway by that time I did feel better. I need to forget about last time. Tell you I'll be glad to get rid of thewe hot flushes I'm saving loads on heating so that's a good thing ha.
15th? Be alot going on that week with your scan, hopefully me & minno will be et & glitter may even be in that week for a scan. It's all go...Yes Eastenders I luv Kat & Alfie I think storyline will be a rough pregnancy for her. Does anyone watch Hollyoaks? Carmel infertile & tried to buy a baby but girl done a runner with her money!!xx


----------



## H4M

Yeh just see how you feel v2r and take aslong as you need, don't compare it to last time as it may be totally different :), just stay positive! That would be good if we are all in at the same time/ish :). Me too with Kat and Alfie <3!! Yeh addicted to hollyoaks just now too!! Poor Carmel eh :(!! I've watched Mondays one too ;) won't give any secrets away!! Hope you get rid of them hot flushes!! Good about heating bills though, ours are high just now :( x


----------



## Minno

Exciting times eh ladies. Glitter, I just take the spray sitting or standing up wih head slightly tilted over the bottle. Usually taste it at the back of my throat after but only lady's a couple of seconds. Side effects for me have been headaches and bleeding. I'm actually glad to be starting the oestrogen as I don't think my body copes well without it lol As V2R says, you should get scan appt 2-3 weeks after starting sniffing.
V when is your next appt? Well done on getting the injection sorted! Is it one a day? For how long? Is it a combined oestrogen and ovary stimulating drug?

Breaking Bad is the best but I've watched them all now so on to Suits which I'm totally addicted too. Love my American shows lol
Xxx


----------



## V2R

My next scan is Wednesday then Friday she said I might also be in Sunday for a scan. I'm on 300iu of menopur one injection a day at night. Do you know it's a mixture of hormones obtained from the urine of woman who has passed the menopause lol so I'm injecting pee?? I don't know how long I'm on it I'm hoping to go in for ec week commencing 13th but the nurse couldn't give me any idea of what would be happening I only have enough of drug to last me till Wednesday night. Xx


----------



## H4M

Well ladies I had to take another test this morning :oops: !! Says pregnant 3+ this time :wohoo: seems to be going up anyway so surely that's a good sign? I am feeling extremely sick today :cry: away to try and eat! Definitely going to keep something at my bed side from now on :( .
Wow v2r I did not know that :o just as well I'm finished injecting lol! I think I was on 150 and they only gave me enough until the scan too and then gave me more after first scan, then second scan they were happy so have me the other one (trigger?) they didn't tell me when I'd be in either xx
I've never seen breaking bad will maybe need to give it a go xx


----------



## pcct

H yay for a digital :dance:
V2r how exciting you r doing your injections now :wohoo:
The smell of injections wow I can actually smell it now lol brings back memory's! 
Am watching easties I had tears at that part they were at the hospital :) your scan on the 15th is the same day kaden has his jabs :cry: and this day we will all find out of ur having twins :D 
How's things minno? 

Hope everyone is doing ok :)


----------



## H4M

Aww is it , he will be totally fine :). I know twins!! Omg it's an exciting thought!! Wonder if it is or not??? Eek! I'm feeling quite a bit sick today &#128532;! Don't know if you felt this Pcct but I seem to all of a sudden get starving !!!! And feel I need to eat at that moment and like my stomach is eating away at itself!! So frustrating as if I'm trying to cook something it seems to take forever lol! X


----------



## Minno

It's all moving forward V, that's good news. Hope your follicles are growing as we speak :) this is the really nerve wracking but we are heading into now - to see what eggs we get and if any fertilise. Worrying eh but nowt we can do about it so will just have to see what happens. 
Got up this morning and took my third lot of drugs. The spotting may be a bit less today. Fingers crossed it fades out completely!
Yay H....3+... Girl you are sooooooo having twins!! Can't wait to hear the results of your scan. Shame you're feeling sick but in he other hand shows things are progressing well. Try a cracker, ginger nut or bit of banana at the bedside before you get up..I always had a supply of bananas in my bag at work too and I don't even like them that much but they worked wonders for the nausea. Could never stomach ginger tea etc

PCCT, how are you? How is lo? The jabs are a horrible thing but protective and they only cry for a second or two. Having said that I made dh take my son cos I'm such a woos lol

Xxxx


----------



## Rags

H4M said:


> Aww is it , he will be totally fine :). I know twins!! Omg it's an exciting thought!! Wonder if it is or not??? Eek! I'm feeling quite a bit sick today &#55357;&#56852;! Don't know if you felt this Pcct but I seem to all of a sudden get starving !!!! And feel I need to eat at that moment and like my stomach is eating away at itself!! So frustrating as if I'm trying to cook something it seems to take forever lol! X

Hi H4M, I'm sure you are probably on the 1st trimester site at the moment too and there should be plenty of advice on there of ways to get through the sickness but...
As well as keeping something by the bed side I also kept a small stock of pre-made (by me) or bought, ready meals in the fridge. Like you I would be happily going through the day not in the slightest bit hungry and then suddenly I'd be ravinous and if I didn't eat pretty much straight away I'd feel quite sick and weak. So I stocked up on stuff that I could microwave in a few minutes. I rarely finished a whole portion but just having somthing warm/hot seemed to make a difference. 

V, Emma was the embriologist dealing with me. She was so approachable and easy to talk to, I think they are a very certain type in the 'family' making game.


----------



## H4M

Oops double post! X


----------



## H4M

Thanks Minno I will do that, I ate half a banana this morning but couldn't eat anymore as I felt it was wasn't ready :(, I need them to be very yellow lol!! I took bananas to work yesterday and munched them when I was hungry and it helped me :), I keep imagining if it is twins.. All I can see is two of everything eeeek!! And wondering how I would so everything.... Lol!! That's good about your spotting hopefully in another day or two it completly goes, you feeling ok on the pills? This is the worrying time I hated it, and the days after egg collection was horrible especially when got missed calls from the hospital I nearly made myself sick with worry!! Xx

Thanks Rags that is a fantastic idea!! I'm going to so that, I'm the same, I feel starving and then I don't eat it all, but it honestly feels like I've not eaten for a couple of days and it just suddenly comes on to me and I feel I'd do anything to eat there and then lol!!, it's good to know you were like that too and I'm not going crazy!! Xx


----------



## pcct

Yeah I did H and like minno says crackers or ginger nuts are a god sent... Oh and I went banana crazy in 1st tri too hehe! 
Minno u r so close so exciting!! 
I guess am
Just scared of the jabs to see my baby cry in pain :(


----------



## Minno

Feeling very close but can't bring myself to get excited as just can't see it happening. Sorry to be pessimistic. But just after last time and it worked but then failed and it was a horrible experience. What are the odds of it working again. Feel like I've had my chance. But have to keep trying and do have going to Prague in March as a back up so at least can think if that if it doesn't work out. Didn't have that last time.

P, yes it's horrible to see lo crying. Make dh take him lol!

H, Rags has some good advice there. Ready meals and eating often will definately help. Sooooo exciting. Really dying to know if it's one or two in there! My money's on two!

So now girls, how many success stories with Dundee on his thread.? That's Rags, PCCT, and now H4M. Is that 3/3?


----------



## Minno

Ps H, feel fine on the oestrogen. Very slight headache today this morning now gone. 3 mg more due at 10pm. Hoping the spotting will tailor off over today/tomoro otherwise it might cause some problems. It think I'm a bit of a bleeder at the best of times, stupid body!


----------



## glitter1980

Thanks girls - for the advice RE sniffing.

I took the spray out the packet today - ooooo! silly but it was slightly exciting!. I was slightly confused at first - not a good start!. 

V - I emailed Anne just after Christmas to confirm it was ok to go ahead tomorrow and she said she'd send me out an app for my baseline scan. Nothing yet, I'll give it till next week then email again if I haven't received an app. Reckon I'll be in week commencing the 20th of January at some point. 

I'm trailing behind you girls so when you all have your BFP'S don't leave me!! :( lol!

H4M - I was thinking this morning if you had been tempted by that third test!! 3+ I agree it's looking a lot like twingo's! oh it's exciting!, My friend who is 6 mths pg - had symptoms similar to what your describing (she didn't know she was pg/has irregular af's) anyhoo - it was like extreme hunger/boarding on sickness she was never sure which. Early days, she quickly went off - chocolate/cola/coffee - caffeine based stuff. She used to sip lemonade during the day - that seemed to help her. xxx


----------



## pcct

No of course minno I understand why you would be feeling like this - am keeping positive for u, u totally deserve this!!

Can I add that 2 people near me had bfp from ninewells to one has just had her baby and the other her baby is almost 10 months


----------



## Minno

Wow that so interesting PCCT. Ninewells seem to be getting some good outcomes lately. My fried also had her first bfp from there but another work colleague has had repeated bfns. Don't know if she has other issues though. Remind me how many and what stage your embies were. X


----------



## H4M

Glad your getting on ok Minno with the medication and hope you don't keep getting sore heads, we also have funfair who is pregnant from ninewells? So that's 4 :)!! I totally understand how you are feeling about this, I couldn't imagine getting a bfp then having to do it all again :(, try and stay positive though, I know how hard that is though!! Xx
Glitter hopefully that will be you starting soon then, keep getting onto them if you don't hear :), I couldn't wait any longer for test lol xx
Pcct that's fantastic about the other people you know too &#128077; *touch wood* nine wells seem to be doing pretty well!!! Xx

This afternoon has not been good on the nausea front!! Been at it's worst :sick: not actually been sick but the feeling of it is horrendous! It does seem to help when i eat but I'm going to be a whale if I don't stop eating lol !! Xx


----------



## Minno

Of course, sorry Funfair, and you make no 4! 
What success rates waste very one given? Anne said their donor egg rate is around 55% at the moment - that's pretty good actually and compares well with other clinics, even the one in Prague which quoted 59%.


----------



## Minno

H, that is so a sign of twinnies!! Hate feeling sick. How about try some flat lemonade - that can help settle your stomach. X


----------



## Minno

Sorry, silly ipad text again. I was asking what success rates was everyone given?


----------



## H4M

Flat lemonade makes me feel sick thinking about it but I may give that a go lol!! Thank you, I can't remember exactly I can look back my notes but I'm sure when we went in for the transfer he said it's normally 45-55% but because we had early blastocysts it dropped from 35-45% but for normal ivf i can't remember exactly what they said, will try look back xx


----------



## H4M

And 55% is great!!! Xx


----------



## Minno

Just goes to show, at 35-45% it's still a great chance. I would have worried with early blasts but they obviously came on well inside you. It's all such a lottery eh. So thrilled for you to have a positive outcome :) xx


----------



## pcct

I got 11 eggs 6 for me 5 for recipient - all my 6 fert all grew to blasts part from one that had slightly defragmented so that left 5 come the day if transfer kaden is one and my other 3 are frozen sorry I can't remember what rate I was giving it was high going by my age and infertility reason


----------



## H4M

Yeh I'm just feeling a little nervous about the scan but hoping it's all ok :), wow that's a great amount to make it to that stage Pcct :) xx I never knew too much about egg sharing, they never mentioned it either which is ashame xx


----------



## V2R

Hey everyone. H4M hope you feel better tomo strange how some people are really sick & others have nothing through pregnancy. I think it's twins for definite. We could take bets on it but we all think it's twins.
Glitter it is exciting opening the pack of drugs we wait for so long then it's like a kid opening a pressie lol. Tomo is your first sniffer you will be fine are you day 21? 
I can't remember the percentage of success rates I'm sure I was impressed. Egg sharing I was only told about that When my eggs failed it hadn't been covered at the open night. 
Really got to try & keep positive I just want Wednesday to be here to make sure the drug is working...Its weird I'm never emotional but every time I leave hospital I feel like crying!! Time for my next dose xxx


----------



## V2R

Pcct what happens with your frozen ones? X

That's next one done bit nippy tonight but I'd kept solution in fridge so I've taken it out...hospital did say doesn't need in fridge after its all mixed. Anyone on here been on menopur??


----------



## pcct

My eggs are kept frozen for 10 years 
I think they should express more about egg share, it's all well and good it's on there site but no one really nos much about it plus they don't have many people egg sharing :/ in wouldn't have known about it if I hadn't got chatting to minno when she was explaining her story's and doing de that's when I asked Anne about it and got all the paper work Sent out ect


----------



## V2R

When my cycle failed I was advised egg share would be worth thinking about & was told a bit about it but I'm not ready to think about egg sharing, my mind was all over the place as this was just a few days after my cycle failed. I actually think ninewells could improve on information as I feel nothing has ever been explained very well..I was sent nose spray in the post when I thought I'd have a consultation before my next treatment. I do feel like an nhs number


----------



## H4M

Hi V2R, I just checked mind, I was on Gonal f,(night) then the cetrorelix (morning) and then was the ovitrelle 36hours before hosp, we had to keep the Gonal f and the ovitrelle in fridge but other was ok, I was fine with Gonal f didn't hurt at all but the cetrorelox in morning I had to make that up and that was quite nippy, hope you get on ok with them xx

Yeh shame about egg sharing as would love to think I could help someone :( xx


----------



## H4M

Yeh v2r I think getting told that soon after I would be the same too, definitely try your eggs again, and it's different treatment this time so you never know :), try keep positive and keep your mind off it. We haven't really had any prob with information regarding our treatment or that but things like this I feel should be mentioned tbh as it's good to know would be helping someone else xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie Ladies

Waaw most of you seems to be a step ahead on your cycles. V2R and Minno downregging now and Glitter about to start sniffing. V I was on Gonal f 225 every night and I think I had 10 injection up to ec.

H4M the twins are making you a lot aren't they. I used to cook for 3 instead of 2 and keep some food in the fridge for myself for the next day just microwave instead of cooking.
Been a shopperholic since boxing day got loads of baby clothes now and managed to buy part of the nursery furniture chest of drawer and wardrobe, just the cot bed, bedding and pram to go now. I bought my nursery furniture separately as it was working out cheaper than buying the whole set. 

Waves to everyone.


----------



## Minno

I agree with you girls, ninewells could really do with improving the i formation they give to people, even at the info evening. We have waited two years for a donor with them and the waiting time could be much shorter if more egg sharers came forward - but how can they if they don't know anything about it! We feel very fortunate our donor is altruistic which means we get all the eggs but there are so few ladies willing to do this that it means wait times are long. I'm just relieved and incredibly grateful to be at this stage now thanks to our lovely donor :)

My spotting is almost away - hurrah! Shhhhh better not say too much in case it comes back!

Funfair, aw that's lovely, out nursery shopping. I remember it well. Give you such a warm glow. If I ever get this to work I am dreaming of the day I can walk into Mothercare and buy something...anything! Xx


----------



## Minno

Ps V, received another parcel with more spray in today out the blue. Did say to the nurse yesterday that I may need some more soon but she said it would be fine til scan day. Then, voila, it arrived!


----------



## H4M

Hello Funfair,
I will be cooking for 3 instead of two from now on I think, good idea!! It's horrible the sudden starvation lol!! How great about buying stuff <3 bet it's so exciting having all the stuff just sitting there waiting to be used!! Very organised :), you getting excited? Xx

Glad your spotting has stopped Minno, fingers crossed it stays away :) have you to continue spray with other medication too? I really hope and pray this works for you after waiting so long for this :hugs: it's something I think I would consider in the future :) xx


----------



## Minno

Morning H. Yes continuing with the spray and the progynova. What fun! Need to get into an earlier routine as been taking tablets at 10 but back to work tomoro :(
How are you feeling today? X


----------



## H4M

Ah I know nothing about that protocol lol, yeh it will be a shock back at work and having to sort out meds Ect , I'm dreading work next week with how I'm feeling, not a good day so far, woke up feeling really sick so had my banana and some juice and have actually physically been sick :sick: :sick: not good :(!! And I have a busy day ahead of me so this is going to be fun.....not! Away to attempt to have a shower and see how I feel xx


----------



## V2R

Funfair defo the right time to get shopping for baby stuff you will get loads in the sales. I can't wait for the day I turn my spare room into the nursery it would make my home perfect.
Minno I also got asked if I need more spray but my bottle quiet full I wonder if we will keep spraying up until ET? I keep getting a feeling of sick excitement. I really really hope this works for us all on this thread. 
Oh no H I really don't know what to advise to make you feel better. Do you now feel pregnant since you have sickness? Hopefully it will ease off.
Xx


----------



## Minno

Me too V. Trying to stop myself from getting carried away as know the odds are still quite high for bfn :( I think it's helping me to have a plan b but I can't stand the waiting and if it doesn't work this time it'll be another few months before we get another go. 
Think we keep spraying until ET then it's the progynova and cyclogest pessaries for me - not sure what you will be on? I am really quite nervous about the whole hung. I know the next couple of weeks are going to be challenging! Decided to stop the combat for now as can't risk starting the bleeding again.

Does anyone know how soon after a fresh cycle we can do FET? Just in case we have frosties eh V?......

H, so sorry you are feeling quesy. So hard when you have to work through it. I think sickness with twins can be a bit worse. My friend I told you about literally ate nothing for weeks, I can remember her sitting at work looking awful.But the good news is the sickness does pass. She lived on yoghurt and fresh fruit. Hope you manage to get thru today ok, let us know how you are.


----------



## Funfair1980

H so sorry you feeling this way, if I can tell you I really wanted that feeling to make sure am prego but it never happened lol.
V I sprayed till my Hcg injection which is the last one you do around 36hrs before ec. Yea very good time for our shopping with sales we gonna end up doing impulse buying lol.


----------



## V2R

Good you have a plan B but let's hope it works this time. I don't know what we will do if it doesn't work it worrys me I'll never have a child we have spoken about adoption. I even told my oh to not be with me when the first cycle failed I just hope it works.
I remember with the 1st ivf I felt really bloated & felt like I needed to push something out of me even with Clomid. This time I feel my tummy is normal so don't know if that's good or bad.
My combat class has Been off for 2weeks I think I'm not going to go back I will miss it but I don't want to dress my eggs I'll just go swimming every day now! 

I'm really trying to keep positive it's so difficult..who would have thought ttc would be so hard!!!xc


----------



## Minno

If only we had a guarantee of success then we would go into ivf with a much different attitude. I hate all this uncertainty. I do think each cycle is different though so maybe a good thing you don't feel so bloated.
V, what are you saying to your work for time for scan on wed?
H, how are you feeling now?
Funfair, have you been out shopping you naughty girl!! Lol


----------



## V2R

I know it's amazing how much ivf has come on over the years they will probably one day tell people if it's a girl or boy while it's mixing in the lab!!
I've got a smear tomorrow I'm back to work Tuesday. After ec last time I told work I had been in for an op for cysts so I'll just say I'm being called back for check up then Friday I'll just say I've got doctor. I just want Wednesday to hurry up.

Glitter how have you gotten on with the spray?
Xx


----------



## glitter1980

Evening All,

How are we all doing this dreary Monday?! - totally confused with my days!

Started my sniffing - day 21 150mg x 4 yesterday. I was sure if I was doing it correctly - I expected to 'feel it' nope - until it trickled down my throat 10 minutes later. Bluh. All's good so far. 

Only thing I would say - I am very irritable! and alert. Think I heard every tick of the neighbor clock 2 streets away this morning.. 

Minno, I don't know much about DE - can I ask - do you get to know anything at 
all about the donor?. I am in total agreement there's just not the info on offer or provided. I know we could seek it out but how do you know somethings an option if its not presented - Ninewells definitely need to rejigg their info. 

x


----------



## glitter1980

Baseline scan app has arrived! 24th of January :-0


----------



## Minno

Yup, that sounds about right glitter. Horrible taste down back of throat - lovely!
I am feeling a it bloated today on the oestrogen :(
Re the donor - we don't get much info at all. Just age, hair and eye colour and height. In some ways that's good to protect anonymity but in another I wish I could know more - even about them as a perso , education, job etc. and to be able to say thank you in person.
Ah well, maybe it's better like this.
Great news re your scan appt.

V, how did smear test go? I hate having that done. Had mine last jan so a bit to go until I have to do another thank goodness.

H, how is the sickness today? How did you cope with work?
X


----------



## H4M

Hey everyone!! Have been pretty Ill so couldn't bring myself to sit on my phone much :(, yesterday was awful, had a party to go to then afterwards felt so Ill, I got home at 9pm went straight to bed and fell asleep, which is not like me !! I then woke so many times through the night feeling like I was away to be sick, I sat on end of bed but I had a glass of juice at side of bed so when I took a drink I felt better and was able to go back to sleep... Before waking up again :(. Think what made it worse was knowing I had to get up for work early and with the way I was feeling I really didn't want to!! Anyway, today was a struggle again, I was sick this morning, and I felt so awful at work, sat in the same spot most of the morning :(, then took me my whole lunch to eat a bowl of soup, then I felt not bad, then ill, then ok, then ill, then not long before I finished I started really wanting a McDs!!!!! So I got a McDs and feel ok now.... Still feeling a bit sick and stomach fragile but much better than I have been all day, I just hope I get a good night sleep and don't feel too bad tomorrow, if I'm going in sick everyday to work they will suspect something and I'm not telling anyone yet, will prob tell manager after first scan so she knows why I may be out of sorts. I made it worse by reading up about morning sickness and apparently this can go on for weeks!!!! :cry: I was like you Funfair and want all the symptoms to show I am and I am so bloody grateful after so many years I am, but feeling like I'm away to throw up constantly is so draining and gets me very emotional :( , my hubby is so amazing though, he does absolutely everything and tells me to get my pjs on and sit In front of fire and watch tv or just go to my bed <3 I really hope this sickness doesn't last too long :( x

Anyway....
How's everyone doing?
V2r how did your smear go? I really hope this works for you, it's so hard on a relationship sometimes but it just shows how strong you both are that you are still together xx
Minno that's not good about the bloating :( I hate feeling bloated, hope your ok, it's good your giving up your fitness class, just try and relax and take it easy, I do a fitness class with my work and I'm going to have to make an excuse as to why I'm not doing it lol !! It's very intense so can't even go along and take it easy!! X
Glitter glad you got on ok with sprays, not so good about the taste though :sick: , good you have your app through for scan too xx


----------



## V2R

Hi everyone. Glitter your appointment has come through really quick that's good nice to know when things are happening I got my lining checked & also double checked for cysts as I had a polyp On last treatment. This is your first treatment?

Smear went fine thanx my cervix is tilted so it's always a bit sore glad it's done but I'm a bit bleeding. All I'm doing this week is flashing at nurses lol. Minno I'm still not feeling anything from this treatment, I thought I would also be bloated. I remember when being told about egg donors that they are very fussy with matching hair,skin type,freckles,eye colour etc. What amazing people they are for donating eggs. Really ninewells could make the public more aware they need egg donors.
Oh no H sounds like you might have a hard time through pregnancy just take a day at a time, it will be worth it in the end. Xx


----------



## Minno

So lovely to be able to come on here at night and chat with you wonderful ladies, I really look forward to it :)
H, so sorry you are having such a time of it. It's no fun. I really really hate feeling sick, makes me shiver and feel totally pathetic. Interesting that you feel better after a bit of food or drink. I wonder if eating little bits very regularly throughout the day would help. Also keeping a piece of hard candy/ hard sweetie in your mouth to suck mig also work. Read that on another thread somewhere. Worth a try?

V, glad the smear was ok and all over now. Last time I had mine the doctor didn't out the speculum in right and it snapped shut inside me and pinged out. Bloody agony it was and I was bleeding for a day or so afterwards. Should, have sued lol. 
I'm not feeling great on the tablets. Nothing major just a bit off. Also had loads of cm today for some reason. Kept thinking I was bleeding again. Need it to hold together now and no more bleeding or af! I would be day 21 so nearing af time - assuming that she won't show as have down regged?

Glitter, yay, all progressing really well for you. Gosh, not much between us all on this thread. So exciting! Xxx


----------



## Minno

V also agree with you re donor. These are Very special people and really they literally are giving the gift of life to ladies who for whatever reason can't conceive on their own. Amazing really. Wish ninewells would promote it more and then maybe the lists wouldn't be so horrendously long!


----------



## H4M

V2r glad your smear went ok, I really hate them too and I got the same as you Minno with my last time :( was horrible and I was bleeding and the nurse tried to blame it on my period starting even though I wasn't due it and I told her that.. Sure enough the next day the bleeding stopped!! Xx
Minno I enjoy coming on here and chatting to you ladies, I've not had a very good day at all today, sickness at it's worst, I've been sent home from work and feel awful!! Work don't know and I have a feeling I'm going to have to tell them as I can't see this getting any better any time soon, I can't really keep anything down today :(, feel crap and drained :(, I even bought polos and fruit sweeties like you said Minno as normally they do help me but they made me sick :(, away to try and eat some soup now but feel so rubbish :(, bed the rest of the day for me I think. If I feel like this rest of the day I think I will phone doctor, I can't be off work all the time but my jobs such a hard job!! Not as if I can sit down all day.... :(. Hope your ok Minno, not so good not feeling great on the tablets, hopefully your af won't come, if you have any concerns I'd just phone hosp for advice xx


----------



## V2R

Oh no those are horror stories about smear, sounds really sore. How are you feeling today Minno? I'm a bit worried that I feel fine, last night I lay in bed saying I must not be doing the injections correctly I might be doing them too high! I'm excited but worried about tomorrow. 
H4M you should maybe go to the doctor they might be able to prescribe anti sick tablets. It's important to get plenty fluids in you defo call the doctor for some advise. If have to tell your work then do it as they should make sure you have regular breaks & extra ones if needed especially when you are feeling so ill. Totally feel for you. Did you say you work with kids?
xxx


----------



## Minno

Oh dear H, what a wee shame petal. Did you manage to have any soup? What about a bit of dry toast or piece of melon? I really hate feeling sick, nowt worse. I do really think it's twinnies hun - notoriously bad for worse sickness. I agree with V, you need to speak to the doc and also inform your manager as they have a duty of care to you and will have to keep your news confidential from your colleagues too.

V, I'm feeling much better last two days. Feel fine actually except for increased cm. Bloody drugs better be working eh! God, we're never happy are we!
So excited for you for tomoro. So now tell me what the plan is from now on in for you cos I think my donor must be on the same path and I'm trying to guess possible EC and ET dates.

Feel better soon H xxx


----------



## H4M

Thanks so much both of you, I managed soup and a roll then fell asleep all afternoon, I'm very emotional this past while keep crying :( feel totally drained and the feeling of away to be sick all the time is horrendous :(, I'm off tomorrow from work if I still feel rubbish on Thursday I'm taking rest of the week off and will explain to my manager why, I phoned the doctor and she was very nice, explained to try keep drinking fluids and eat little often (which is hard) she said if I'm still feeling this bad by end of the week to phone back and they will give me an anti sickness drug but they don't really like giving then out, she also said about ginger biscuits and flat coke :sick: but going to try it, the problem with me is I'm not fussy but I'm more a meal person than a nibbler and I've never been one to really eat breakfast so the thought of like toast and dry biscuits Ect is enough to make me feel sick :(, will give all this a go and see how it goes though :(, I've wanted this so long I really thought no matter how rough I was feeling id still be able to get on with things as I'd be so happy but I just feel so run down :(. Hopefully knowing I'm off tomorrow I'll get a good night sleep and long lie. Yes V2r I work with children.... So very hard to keep motivated as I never sit down at all on my job :(, always on the go!! :( xx
V2r I know it's different drugs but I felt no different on the injections at all, felt my normal self so don't worry too much and good luck for tomorrow <3 xx

Minno glad your feeling a bit better too and thank you for all the suggestions and help, I will try them :) so hard to force yourself to eat when you feel so sick, it must be frustrating not knowing exactly what's happening and what sage donor is at xx


----------



## glitter1980

Evening

Aww H! - ya poor wee lamb, it's easy to say 'oh I'd love to feel so sick knowing it's baby sickness .. but when your feeling so awful it's bloody exhausting!. Cyber hugs -just rest as much as you can - sip water. Not too cold - it'll be more of a shock to the stomach if it's too chilled. I hate feeling sick, I'd rather have the cold for a month (seriously!) than be sick or feel it, so really, really sympathize xxx One week tomorrow till your scan!! X Lots of good tips from the BB girls. Hopefully we'll all be re- reading the posts for the same tips in the near future!!. 

Good luck for tomorrow V! Hopefully you won't need your Sunday app! - it is exciting !!! p.s - yes this is my first treatment x

Minno - when is your next app? Xxx


----------



## Funfair1980

Aww H hope you babies gets settled and won't make you feel sick anymore.
Gud luck for tomorrow V.
Went for my 28 wks scan yesterday it was nice seeing our little boy again yawning and moving his little hands and feet oh actually saw the willie.

Waves to everyone


----------



## Minno

Glad you're off tomoro H, that will give you a chance to rest a bit and try some if the suggestions. Just read on another bread that nibbling crackers throughout the day helps neutralise stomach acid and reduces nausea. That'd be worth a go as well. I remember for me that I had to keep trying different things until I hit on one that helped. How about juice ice cubes to freshen your mouth up and get rid of the sicky taste? I will keep giving you suggestions til one works!!

V, hope all goes well tomoro. Really looking forward to hearing all about it and see what the next step is.

Glitter, my next appt is on Friday for lining scan. Just hoping everything is ok and also that donor is getting in ok.

Funfair lol to seeing the ickle willie he he
Xxx


----------



## Minno

Another thread not bread....bloody stupid predictive texting!


----------



## Rags

Minno said:


> Yup, that sounds about right glitter. Horrible taste down back of throat - lovely!
> I am feeling a it bloated today on the oestrogen :(
> Re the donor - we don't get much info at all. Just age, hair and eye colour and height. In some ways that's good to protect anonymity but in another I wish I could know more - even about them as a perso , education, job etc. and to be able to say thank you in person.
> Ah well, maybe it's better like this.
> Great news re your scan appt.
> 
> V, how did smear test go? I hate having that done. Had mine last jan so a bit to go until I have to do another thank goodness.
> 
> H, how is the sickness today? How did you cope with work?
> X

Hi Minno. I thought that I would want more information about the donor right up until I had my 6 week scan and saw my amazing ds. I asked for any info the donor had wanted to give and it was only the basics and I realized I was relieved. I don't watch my son wondering if he's going to be musical/academic/sporty etc because his donor was, I just give him any oppertunities I can and if he likes it we stick at it, if he doesn't we drop it. Physically I find it quite amusing that he doesn't have either of our eye or hair colour - he is a little blank canvas which he is quite happily finger painting himself.

H, it will pass honestly. At work one day someone came into my office to say that someone in the building must be incredibly ill as they'd heard them being violently sick (even though I'd gone to a toilet no where near anyone elses work space, I really was that bad, all day). It really made me smile and I told her I'd see who and thanks for letting me know. It was bad for a while but once it was past I had a fantastic pregnancy and ended the whole thing just about the same size I'd been before - it's an ill wind... as the saying goes.


----------



## Minno

Aw Rags, what a beautiful description of your ds. I think I am also a bit relieved I don't have more info as would just make me wonder too. I am overwhelmed with gratitude for the donor and will try to pass that on through the clinic.

Rag is right H, the sickness does pass and usually by end of first tri. It should ease off over the next few weeks, hang in there. Sleep and rest today while you have the chance 

Have a good day everyone sxx


----------



## H4M

Thank you so much everyone, Minno I read about crackers too but I don't like them :( lol, I don't really eat things like that, I suppose I could try and eat one just to see if my stomach accepts it, well I woke up loads last night with a very sore head :( think it's prob cause I was dehydrated with being sick so much yesterday I'm going to try and drink loads today, I'm not long up and I was fancying a cup of tea!!! Not had a cup of tea since Saturday!!! As just couldn't face it, so I've had a cup of tea and a few biscuits, I'm unsure whether to take tomorrow of work or not :/, I feel maybe me getting up early and on the go from the minute I step out of bed is why I'm maybe feeling so rough too I'll see how I feel later on and tx my manager, where I work too it's quite small so if I was going to have a sneaky vomiting session to myself chances are someone would hear :(!! I'm thinking if I maybe take tomorrow off too at least I'd only have fri to get through will see, aww Rags I hope I'm the same as I just want to enjoy this and so far I've felt absolutely rubbish !!! Right now I can't see an end to this but I'm hoping since I feel a little better today that's one step forward! If this goes away I'll end up being paranoid something's wrong lol!! Can never win!! 
Funfair that's great about your scan!!! Bet it's so great seeing them <3!! Haha about his willie, so he's definitely a boy haha!! How come you had a scan at 28weeks? If you don't mind me asking x

V hope you get on ok today, let us know :) xx


----------



## V2R

Funfair - Ha thats funny you seen his willie, remember once he is here to watch out boys pee goes flying through the air haha my nephew used to love sneakie pee when his nappy was off. 

I think Rags is right probably best not knowing too much about the donor. Amazing people donating eggs I wonder if they ever know if there eggs are sucessful?

Glad you are feeling a bit better H4M. You never know you might like crackers now so give them a try. Nothing worse than feeling/being sick it grounds you down but hopefully it will pass soon. Not long now until your scan that will make you feel loads better. Do you get up in the morning rushing about? You should maybe get up a bit earlier & take your time getting up & getting ready also sit down & have a drink & something to eat....maybe you dont like breakfast but it's the most important meal of the day (I cant go without breakfast).

Thanks everyone for all the good lucks for today. My scan went well I have follicles 15,14,13,11 & some under 10 the nurse said it looks good so I'm back on Friday she is hoping I have more developed by then......so I should be in on Monday for EC. I felt tears again today this is very emotional, I never cry!! I have to admit I'm not bothered about injecting, scans, ec what terrifys me is hearing my eggs are not developing once out, it keeps popping in my head. Anyway roll on Friday....
xxx


----------



## H4M

That's fantastic v! Try to stay positive, it won't be the same as the last time :)!! That's a great response to meds so keep positive. EC on Monday!! Wow that is not long away at all!! Eeeek!! Xx

I started eating breakfast - cornflakes but then when the nausea started I put a spoonful in my mouth and boaked :(, I'm going to try new and different things though and hopefully can start to feel better, I don't rush too much it's when my alarm goes off the sickness feeling starts then, I lie in bed for a while though before getting up and was having a drink and piece of fruit but then when I was up and had shower I was then sick :(, I am going to get up a bit earlier and maybe watch tv for half an hour or that before I go in the shower and try eat, it seems very early morning is the worst :( xx


----------



## V2R

Yea I'm going to keep positive thoughts, no point thinking the worst. I was a bit worried about scan as I feel nothing going on in my tummy where the last time I did. I have been eating alot more veg & drinking more, no high intense exercise & also taking pregnacare so maybe its making a difference.

Breakfast I would advise porridge I love the stuff but it might make you feel sick looking at it. What about they breakfast bars you know they new ones I think they are belvita ones they could be a good to try. Are you feeling a bit better relaxing at home? xx


----------



## H4M

Hey v2r that's great just keep doing what your doing and it just shows a lot is going on inside you :), not long to go now :). See I don't like porridge either :cry: the bars are a good idea I'll buy some of them later and try them, I've barely eaten anything today :( but have been feeling a lot better than I have all week, I did walk the dog earlier though and felt very sick when I done that :(, seems my body just wants to sit down and do nothing just now. I've taken tomorrow off work to see how I feel, I can't wait for all this to pass I just want to enjoy it :( xx


----------



## Minno

V, that is fantastic news about your scan. Fingers crossed you will have even more development by Friday. EC on Monday - wow! So are we looking at ET next weekend end? Not sure about the time frames here. If your eggs are out on Monday, they will want dh to do his thing Monday/tues, and then go for five day transfer - Sunday at latest? Oh bloody hell. That's soon!! How are you feeling? Such a nervewracking bit this is. We will hopefully experience it together though so can support one another :)

H, so pleased to hear you are feeling a little better today. I think you have to listen to your body and just rest as much as you can. I would definately take tomoro off as well, probably do you the world of good. Can you take Friday as well? That will give you a good few days to see how things are. V is right, try some belvita - I love them, they're yummy but best of all are slow release carbo's so can help keep your blood sugar levels up throughout the day and might help keep the nausea at bay.

How are you glitter? Getting on ok with the sniffer?
Rags, what have you been buying today lol?

Much love everyone xxx


----------



## glitter1980

Evening all,

All's well at my end Minno x - odd sporadic pains either side of my belly button every now and then but apart from sleeping extremely well! I'm as normal? Day 4/5 of sniffing. I was expecting symptoms! At least then I would know it was working ! - what we all like eh?

How are you Minno? Feeling ok?

Great news V!! It's all just around the corner - lots pf PMA! - I read that keeping a water bottle on your tum for an hour a night can encourage the follies to grow. We all read toooooo much! But it makes sense!. 

Hope things have settled a bit H xxx


----------



## V2R

I'm nervous Minno but nearly there as I said worst part will be after EC waiting for the phone call to say how my eggs are developing! I'm hoping if all going well I will be in Sat 21st? Then I can have a day rest before going back to work. Any word from the hospital re donor, whens your scan tomorrow? It feels we have had such a long wait it's exciting we are both moving forward together I wonder when your et will be?? So many questions its so annoying we dont have an exact plan scheduled from the hospital.

Yea Glitter I have read about the hot water bottle I actually might do that tonight to see if it boasts my follicles for tomorrow. Good you have not had any sore heads etc I also found I was very dry down below. If you do have any side effects dont worry as they go once starting injections.

H4M-How are you feeling today? I hope you have called the doctor if you are not feeling any better. I actually havent tried Belvita so let us know if they are good we all might need to stalk up on them shortly!

What have you been buying Funfair? Have you picked your pram, cot etc? Have you gotten any bargains in the sales?
xxx


----------



## H4M

Hey V2r I got my EC on the Monday and transfer was on the Saturday, xx

I've not had a good day, feel worst I've ever been :(, cried a lot this morning and wasn't able to even keep juice / water down :(, I'm feeling a wee bit better now, I've just eaten a mince roll.... Only thing I actually fancied and felt could eat, my head is thumping, I'm getting my self stressed out worrying that everything's going to go wrong with me throwing up so much and feeling stressed, I'm really worrying about work, I've text my boss to say I won't be in tomorrow and she seems fine with it and told me to let her know about Monday, if I'm no better I'm going to get a sick line from doc and tell my boss so she understands, I want to feel positive and happy but I honestly can't tell you how shit and drained I'm feeling and I'm feeling like I'm letting my wee bean/s down :( xx


----------



## V2R

Oh great I hope I'm in Sat if all goes ok. I just want tomorrow to hurry up I'll be alot happier when I'm sent home with my final injection & know I'm in for EC.

Have you phoned the doctor again? You should especially if you cant eat & cant keep anything down, you need to try & keep your strength up. I can't think of anything for you to try to make you feel better. You must be having twins & I'll take a guess it is one of each since you are feeling so rotten. Did you say your scan is next week? You can always get signed off with gastro.....I dont know how to spell it but its when your really sick that way you wouldnt have to tell your work. Sending you hugs xxx


----------



## H4M

That's great v2r I have a good feeling about tomorrow for you :), and it prob will be mon/sat, you feeling a bit better? I know after EC it will be the hard part but I have a good feeling about this for you xx

I've managed to keep my mince roll down and have drank a glass of juice and it's kept down *touch wood* I'm currently trying to sip away at a cup of tea , will see how this goes down, I seem to be worse in the morning until early afternoon then I feel a bit better then at night I start feeling Ill again, I'm going to give the doctor a phone to tell them as I'm worried I'm not getting enough fluids In :(, that's a great idea for work thank you, yeh scans Wednesday so if that goes well I'll prob feel a bit better about explaining to work. I don't think I've ever felt this ill in my life :(, and in a way i am so grateful that this has happened but at the same time my bodies exhausted :( xx


----------



## Minno

Good evening ladies. 
V, that sounds fab, in on Monday for EC then sat for ET. Hoping I'm the same. Scan is mid morning. - when u in? Hoping it will be ok and will hear how donor is doing as just worrying that she's not progressing and then there'd be a problem. If all is well then could be in end if next week for ET? Oh god, I need to deep breathe I'm getting a bit bloody nervous!
I'm with you v! The next bit is definately the hardest. Hate waiting for those phone calls. Hardest,apart from the 2 ww that is lol

H, so sorry you are feeling so rotten. If you feel a bit better in afternoon then try to get something down you then but V is right, you need to inform docs as they may give you some anti nausea tablets to help. You must be feeling like crap and really weak. It's no fun at all and u can't relax and enjoy your bfp feeling like this. I am now officially deciding that it is defo twins you are having! Feel better hun.
Xxx


----------



## V2R

Evening,
My appointment 8.20am perfect as I won't be too late for work! I think I'm feeling pinching on my ovary tonight or it could be nerves for tomo. I've had a bath tonight & I'm getting my hot water bottle on my tummy later to see if it helps my follicles.
You should find out alot more tomo Minno imagine if we are in in the same day for ET if not it will just be day(s) apart. Yep hard part is still to come so scary. 
Can't wait to hear what's happening next with you minno lots to update tomo on here. 
H I had mince for tea tonight lol. Get phoning the doctor tomo if your not better xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Evening Ladies

V that's good news re follicles hope they will find more of them grown bigger tomorrow, All the best. Last did my shopping on Saturday am avoiding town now coz I might end up with too much clothes. Found the cot bed and pram that I want haven't bought them yet. 

H hope you feel better soon huny I know its terrible having to go through that instead of enjoying being pregnant. Am on regular scans and check up every 4 wks from 28 wks due to my previous high blood pressure which led to still birth 11yrs ago..

Minno gud luck for tomorrow as well, hope doner is doing well so as for you to have et soon.

Hope everyone is doing well sniffy Glitter, Rugs and Pttc.


----------



## Minno

V, wishing you lots of big eggs for tomoro :) won't see you then as my appt a bit later but will be thinking of you. Looking forward to sharing our stories tomoro.
Very very sorry to hear you had a stillbirth funfair. I can't imagine how distressing that was for you. I'm glad they're keeping an eye on you and you are filling your house with lots of lovely things for lo. I do worry about bp. Mine is always a bit on the high side anyway and was during my last pregnancy. Now I'm a bit older may even be higher risk. Very scary thought!

H, hope you are tucked up in bed. Call the doc tomoro. That's an order young lady! Xxx


----------



## V2R

Hello, Funfair thats good they check you every 4 weeks it will put your mind at ease especially after what you went through. Is your wee boy a wee wriggler? Is your blood pressure ok this time round?

How did you get on today Minno? I'm wanting to know your dates etc any news on the donor?

H how are you today? I really hope you call the doctor if your not any better.

Today went ok they said it was a good scan my follicles have grown largest being 16 I cant remember how many seemed to be alot on my left I'm sure my last treatment I had more on my left. They are calling me this afternoon once they talk to the doctor. They now think I will be in Tuesday for EC which would be better as it would give my follicles an extra day to mature, I would rather them keep me on injections longer if it means a better outcome I've come this far I am happy to wait.
xxx


----------



## Minno

Hey everyone. V, was thinking of you this morning and so glad everything on track. I agree, an extra day makes no difference in the scheme of doing the treatment but may make a huge difference to outcome.

H, how are you feeling today? Hope things are a bit better for you and yiu are resting up.

So girls, my appt today went very well. Lining is ready, so don't even need to increase the progynova dose. 8.3mm I think she said. Nurse was so lovely! 
So I am not waiting for a phone call later today to tell me the timeframe but she thinks donor will be in start of week for EC and then ET end of next week/weekend? I am thrilled and also very anxious. I am going to send a card and flowers to the donor via the nurses as I am just so incredibly grateful to her. Felt quite emotional today. V, we are so going to be doing this in parallel! Let me know what's what after your call today....off for a coffee to calm me nerves!
Xxxx


----------



## Minno

That meant to read I am now waiting for a call,!


----------



## V2R

OMG your donor might be in the same day as me then we might be in same day!!!! Ahhhhhh I'm so nervous sitting here with my yellow card waiting for my mobile to ring it's torture. So glad everything is going well, not long now, it's crazy how many emotions we go through eh. 
Always suprises me how busy the clinic is we all feel so alone but there are alot of people who are in the same position as us xxx


----------



## Minno

I've got a green card! I can hardly face my lunch I feel so nervous. Nurse said donor in this morning was doing very well but she wasn't mine unfortunately .....argh it's torture!
Waiting room was really busy this morning eh?
Didn't know dh could produce his sample still home and take it in. He's well chuffed with that!
Good luck for your call, keep me posted xxx


----------



## Minno

Just had my call. Not much info but have to continue on meds for now and they are scanning donor again on Monday. Do you think this means she is a bit behind? I am a bit worried now. ...


----------



## V2R

I'm sitting thinking could any of the ladies in the waiting room be your donor? All were with partners except one who had another lady with her. Hopefully on Monday your donor with be nearly ready for ec sounds like you are going to be told at the last minute to go in, pity they cant give you more info on how far on she is but I suppose it depends on how well she is responding to meds. So are they phoning you on Monday? The not knowing drives me mad!! I had read they say a man can do the sample at home.

I also had a call I'm in on Monday my last menopur injection is tonight, nasal spray last spray is tomorrow night, HCG injection 10.15pm tomorrow night. No drugs on Sunday then in on Monday for EC. I was hoping Tuesday, I'm freaking out it's too early especially when the nurse said Tuesday!! I suppose they know what they are doing. xxx


----------



## H4M

Hi everyone, wow so much to read up on!! Funfair I am very sorry to hear about your still born :hugs: that's great news that they are keeping a close eye on you though :) xx

Wow Minno and V2r all go for you two today!! V2r that's great you are in on Monday, try not to worry about it I'm sure Monday will be just fine, they wouldn't take you in a day early if they didn't think it would be fine, especially after last time, just stay positive and talk to them little eggs!! You feeling a bit excited now? Xx

Minno it's so frustrating when you don't know what's exactly going on or you don't hear, try not to worry though, the donor obviously just needs another day or two on meds then I'm sure she will be good to go, when I first went for ye scan after first few injections they thought they would need to decrease my dose but when I went they kept it the same as the follicles weren't as big as they thought they would be, hopefully she's good to go on Monday and that will be you another step forward too, great your DH can do his sample at home, was funny when mine done his as hosp he felt so under pressure but when he got back another guy got called and you knew exactly what he was doing .... Wasn't a great thought lol!! Xx
I was very surprised how busy it is nearly every time I'm in, especially on day of EC the place was mobbed!! So many people in! Good luck to you both and I'm very excited for you both xx

Today I feel a little better, feeling sick still but trying to force myself to eat small bits every now and again and it really helps, it's trying to et stuff I'm fancying that is very hard :(, I really fancy fajitas for tea so my DH is going shopping after his work :oops:, sipping away at juice today so hopefully I get through the day without being sick! I seem ok when I'm sitting or lying it's when I'm up and moving about even to another room my stomach churns, and car journeys are no good :sick: thank you all so much for your support :hugs: xx


----------



## Minno

V, I agree with H, they wouldn't book you in for Monday if you're not ready.mi think you've responded really well and now it's all systems go. I am so excited for you. Few days off work next week then??

H, glad you are feeling a little better today. I think eating little and often really does help. Here's hoping you've cracked it. Scan very soon for you - yay! You must be dying to know what's in there :)

I am concerned donor is behind. If she started same time as V and V is in for EC on Monday but they want to scan my donor again on Monday, that would mean EC at the end of the week and seems a bit behind to me. Can things catch up? I'm just worried the cycle will be abandoned before egg retrieval - that would be hard to take!
Xx


----------



## H4M

Try not to worry Minno I know it's hard, they have maybe upped her medication for next couple of days, everyone's bodies respond different to things, if your really worried maybe just phone hospital again and ask some questions and that way you may feel more reassured or know what's going on more :) hope your ok, it must be very hard not knowing exactly what is going on xx
Yeh it's weird as I woke up today and Wednesday feeling not to bad and like I wanted a cup of tea, yet yesterday and tue I woke up and ran to the toilet to be sick ??? Not understanding it, I'm off till Monday anyway I'm just very worried I'm still like this as I honestly don't feel I could get through a days work the way I'm feeling, if I sit or lie and relax watching tv I'm fine... If I move about or walk I feel I need to be sick :sick: even sitting I go through stages that I feel I'm away to spew but I try to think of something else, I hope this doesn't go on for weeks!! I couldn't cope :( lol , I'm looking forward to Wednesday but at the same time I'm very nervous there's no heartbeat or nothing there :( xx


----------



## Minno

Oh there's definately something there - I think there will be two something's there!
Just emailed Anne who said that almost 2/3rds of patients have to have repeat scan so I'm hoping it's all still ok. It's so difficult when it's not your body and you don't know what's going on. I have to just chill out a bit!

If you still feel he same on Monday H I would defo get yourself to docs and get a sick line. Then you can have a week or two to rest and see if things subside without the worry of having to go into work.
If you feel better I would eat a bit while you can!
Xx


----------



## V2R

I'm a little excited & feeling sick about it all. Any tips on developing better eggs over the weekend? I will be off Monday & maybe Tuesday but I will need to be back Wednesday I'm very relied on at work but I'm making sure I'm super up to date!!

I'm sure the hospital will have synced you & your donor down to a tee, I expect she will be in Monday & be in that week for EC. Dont panic, as we all say the hospital know what they are doing. It is worrying as your not directly in contact with the donor so you never know exactly what is happening. I would call the hospital on Monday if you dont hear from them.

H- Great you are feeling better but not so good that you cant walk or car journeys! you will be house bound. Hopefully over the weekend your tummy will settle down.
Fajitas sound great for tea nice.

xxx


----------



## Minno

Thanks girls. More waiting but what can we do! Oh V, I just hope we get our bfps this time. How will we face it all again?! I am anxious about this next bit and then waiting to hear how many eggs, and how many fertilise, and then there's the 2ww to wait forward to after that and possible bfn. Arrgghhhhhh!

Right will shut up now!

Excited for you V. Hope you can have a restful weekend and Prepare mentally for Monday. No idea bout developing eggies sorry as don't have any lol! Warm baths maybe?

Curry for me tonight - home made - then Chinese tomoro! I do like my curries!
Xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie Ladies
Hope you all well not long to go now V n Minno, just try and relax girls I think the hospital knows better which stage the eggs will be ready for harvest. Hopefully your donner will be in for ec mid next week. They should keep you posted since you suppose to abstain from intercorse for 2-3 days before hubby's simen for good quality.
V I just continued with pregnacare and hot water bottle till ec.
H glad you feeling better today, I think you gonna be carrying lazzy babies who just want to chill lol.
My bp is oky at the moment, I have been put on 75mg asprin one a day till 36wks. The wee man does some moves every night we lay in bed. Hope he won't be like that when he comes out wanting to play at night.


----------



## H4M

I know everything is going through your mind Minno and not knowing must be hard, I was two scans before they booked me in for EC so it's pretty normal to be called back :) they will want to make sure she's properly ready, won't be long now :) xx

V2R I'm not sure on any advice about helping to develop the folicles I think you will be fine on Monday :), just relax and take it easy xx

Funfair glad your bp is ok, just take it easy, not long now :) xx

I'm feeling ok(ish) today, still feeling very sick but trying to eat regularly, I'm really fed up feeling like this I just want to get on with things and I can't :(, I'm dreading and worrying about the thought of work on Monday already but I think I'm just going to try and struggle through it, I think the morning will be worse than afternoon so will just need to get something tasty to nibble on :( and focus on Wednesday :) xx


----------



## H4M

P.s I love curries too Minno, and I really enjoyed my fajitas <3 were yummy!!


----------



## Minno

Thanks H. Really reassuring to know that you had two scans also. We're you on short protocol too? Wonder if it something about that that makes the difference. How many eggs did you have in the end?
H, try not thinkn too much about Monday. Just rest and drink plenty and make yourself up a wee box of nibbles to take with you to work. You can always come home if you feel dodgy and then you can get a sick note. Focus on Wednesday - yiu might be in at same time as donor!

Had my curry last night, wasn't very good, bit watery and too hot. Dh made it in the actifry I got him for Xmas - crap present right? But he loves it! Everything gets cooked in it now, even scrambled egg lol it's actually pretty good but he cocked up the curry! Chinese takeaway tonight :). Off to make some cupcakes this aft....
Just trying to distract myself!

V, how are you today? How are you feeling about Monday? I would be excited t scared too - don't do well with medical stuff, procedures and theatres! Talking of which, I noticed in the clinic room yesterday they had a crash cart and bp monitor eeeekkkk! H, did they take your bp at transfer?
Hate having that done too - such white coat syndrome!
Xxx


----------



## H4M

Yeh I was in short protocol and they called me back for another scan and at the other one that's when they gave me the trigger shot, at transfer they never took my bp, it was all pretty quick actually, just got taken straight away, got the gowns to get changed into, got taken into room, they transferred it and that was it :), thank you, I'm trying not to think about work but it's hard as I'm worrying about it, I don't want to end up going and being sick or feeling very sick and struggle through the day &#128546;. My mum wants one of them actifrys, she's spoken about it a lot recently it's amazing how you can put nearly everything in them!! Shame about your curry though :(, I don't know what I'll have for tea tonight, take-away sounds good!! 
Oh I got 11 eggs, only 6/7 were good and only 5 fertilised, be interesting if your donor is in on wed :) xx


----------



## Minno

Thanks so much for the info H, it really does help to know that. I am feeling a lot better about donor having to go back. Think it must be pretty common and look at the fantastic result you had! 11 eggs is brilliant. Do you mind me asking your age H? My donor is 32 so probably a bit older than you but still, I had my son at 32 and never had any probs conceiving so must still have been pretty fertile.
Totally understand you being worried about work. Does it help to have a plan of action just in case you feel dodgy? I'm really lucky as my manager knows all about the ivf, she's very understanding. I work for nhs so they are used to it - virtually an all female dept so there's loads of us doing it. In fact three of my colleagues have thru ninewells. I am planning time off over transfer but only a couple of days then back to work as otherwise mind will run riot! Hoping I get to your stage but hate feeling sick too and I was pretty sick with my son. Just have to take one day at a time and try to get thru it best you can. It does pass petal so hang in there :)

Tell you mum the actifry is fantastic! Honestly makes the best chips/wedges/sausages/burgers and roast chicken ever! Does everything pretty much. Dh loves it more than me!
Xxxx


----------



## H4M

Hi Minno,
I am 26 ;), 32 is good though and she may have fantastic eggs!! I'm sure it will all go fine and I have a great feeling about it :), wow that's amazing about your work!! 3 people it's amazing how many people actually go through this isn't it? When I saw how busy the ward was when I was in I didn't feel so alone. I don't know, someone I work with asked me earlier how I was and I said to her I still don't feel right , if I don't feel well tomorrow I'll just tx my boss and tell her I'm going to docs first thing on Monday and I will go and see what they say and get a sick line, when I phoned doc last wk she said they could give me a sick line if needed so that's good to know, I kinda just want normality back though :(, can you remember how long you had this with your son if you don't mind me asking? I'm worried I'm not eating / drinking enough, I've read foods not as important it's more fluids but I'm struggling to drink loads :(. When I went for my first scan the nurse thought she was going to have to drop my dose but when they scanned me she kept me at the same as the follicles weren't as big as they thought they would be, so don't panic :). Thanks for info on actifry, her birthdays coming up soon so I think I might get her one lol xx


----------



## Minno

H sickness lasted about 5-6 weeks if I remember right. Seemed like forever at the time. I can remember trawling the homeopathic shops to try and get some advice and ginger crystals to try as everyone said they worked wonders - didn't make any difference to me I've got to say. I used to be ok when I first got up but it was about 10/11 that I started feeling really bad. Never actually vomited though, just felt sick all the time. Then one day it just kinda stopped and never came back. Think yiu do have to watch your fluid intake. You can get stuff from the chemist that's for replacing lost fluids/salts/minerals etc - it's a sachet you mix with water - but no idea if safe to take it in early pregnancy so better to check with pharmacist or doc first. You can also make your own but again be best to check it out with doc first. What about weak diluting juice, just little sips frequently or the ice cube idea? Defo get a sick line if you need it, that's what it's there for and I bet you are rarely off work otherwise. Xx


----------



## H4M

Thanks for the advice Minno, I don't no how I'd cope with 5/6 weeks lol!! I'm going to speak to doctor for advice and see if they can give me anything , it's diluting juice I've been drinking, going to try drink more of that though, I've been waking up through the night a few times feeling sick and when I do I sip some and feel a little better, no I've worked there for 2.5 years and was off when I first started for a couple of days and then only time apart from that is when got EC and now so not off all the time, I'm going to try the ice cube idea :) thank you xx


----------



## V2R

Good morning..
I'm sure On my short protocol I was only scanned once through treatment. I think when it's a donor they would keep a very close eye on them I wonder who all the donors are its nice to know there are women out there willing to help & donate eggs. It's really nice you can talk to your work about this my boss would bitch behind my back my work has only ever had two pregnancies in the 16Yrs I've been there & they never made it easy for the girls!
H if morning is the worst maybe talk to your boss & go into work later? Not long now until you see if there's 1 or 2 so exciting. Hope your sickness is better today.
Glitter how are you getting on spraying? Still no side effects?
That's me drug free now. I'm dreading my egg count.I do feel better on this protocol no bloating or sore tummys. I've been taking a hot water bottle to bed with me so hope that's helping & taking pregnacare. I can't believe I'm in tomo!! Xx


----------



## Minno

V, wishing you lots of luck for tomoro. What is the procedure - how long you in for? When will you know how many eggs they got and when does dh have to go in and do his thing? THis is really exciting/nerve wracking. How are you feeling about it all? Sounds like you've already done very well on this different protocol and you are ready for EC so I'm sure you will get a good result :)

H, how are you feeling today? Have you got a plan of action for tomoro? As V says, perhaps you could go in a bit later - is that an option?

As for me, I am have a wobble today. Feeling quite scared about this next bit after last time. What if it doesn't work? What if it does and goes wrong? I am terrified of having another m/c as it was the worst experience ever. Very scary. If by some miracle it does work then I'm going to be spending every day worried that I start to bleed. Oh dear...I could really use some sensible words right now!
Xxx


----------



## H4M

Wow that's you all set then v2r, great!! Stay calm and positive, that's ashame about your boss! Not great the way they treat people!! My boss is quite understanding it's just cause they don't know main reason I'm off I worry! Xx

Minno I know how you feel it's like a roller coaster of emotions and you go through days doubting it, try and stay positive I know it's hard but every cycle is different, I think it makes it harder cause you don't know exactly what's happening just now or what stage exactly at, hopefully tomorrow you will know more where your at :) xx

Well my DH ended up phoning nhs24 this morning because I was feeling so crap again and the last few days I seem to have a bit of diarrhoea (sorry :oops: ) they wanted me to be seen so went in and got checked over, had to give urine sample and it showed in that I haven't been eating great as was high in something (can't remember what) she wasn't sure if this was a bit of a bug too since I've had it out the other end too, got an anti sickness injection and tablets to take home, text manager and as I have had diarrhoea I'm not allowed to go back till 48hours after last bout so if I don't have anymore that would be Wednesday, so gives me a couple more days to relax, when I was in being checked this morning nurse wasn't the friendliest but I had a feeling she didn't believe I was pregnant, so she asked if she could take a test and thank god it came back positive was such a nerve wracking moment! Think just with how ill I've been too xx


----------



## Minno

That sounds like a very stressful morning H. How are you now? Two good things, you got the injection and tablets and they confirmed your bfp!! Actually, three good things, you're now off until at least Wednesday so that gives time for the meds to kick in. I'm glad you went, sounds like it might have been a good visit! I winder if you had a d&v bug on top of bfp??

Hanks for your kind words re my situ. Don't know why I'm wobbling today. I guess the closer it gets the more real it all is and you have to deal with whatever happens. It's not like I don't have a back up plan but even with that you're always hoping you won't need it. Just hoping it's good news tomoro.

V, we are all rooting for you sweetie. Give us an update later in if you feel up to it. Hoping it all goes smoothly and the get a good bucket load of juicy eggies! Lol
Xxx


----------



## V2R

Tomo Dh comes to do his part I should be told how many eggs are collected then it will be the wait to see how many fertilise I still don't know what they are doing to fertilize my eggs hopefully I'll get enough to do a bit of both!! Today I'm feeling tired & my right side is a bit achey.
Keep positive Minno all the awful thought are going through my mind but I'm thinking if I hadn't put myself through this my whole life I would be saying what if...Not long to go now you will know more tomo & just think you might be in next weekend for et. 
Glitter how are you getting on any side effects?
H oh no you are going through a ruff time that injection will kick in & hopefully you will get a good feed. Not long now until your scan xx


----------



## Minno

That'll be the eggies getting ready to pop V. Hope theres loads but it's quality over quantity so even if not as many as you'd want you can still get the result you want. Last ivf the did icsi for us, never got the choice and donor was under 30! Dh's swimmers are ok too so think it was just policy at gcrm. Talking of dh and samples, do you know he is all anxious in case his guys aren't up to the job. Honestly...men! It's all about their virility lol. Did your dh abstain for a couple of days V? They never said to do that to us but I remembered from last time.

Wonder if donor will be in on wed. If she is, does that count as day one of fertilisation so Sunday would be ET, or would it be Monday?
Xx


----------



## V2R

I asked if he would like a magazine from the shop lol he's ok until we are at hospital then hurrys away with his pot,all the men are in the same position I don't know why they get uptight when it's something they like ha,yea he's been on a sex ban but the hospital didn't mention that this time. I'm feeling pressure on my ovarys.
Your donor might be sent away with her hcg shot tomo is Anne mailing u to say what's happening once she's been in for scan? So much hanging about but you will get there.
Xxx


----------



## Minno

Magazine lol they told me dh could give his sample at home and just being it in? We live almost an hour away so hope that will work ok. 
Nurses are calling me tomoro to tell me what the story is. Will be on pins all day waiting to hear and will have to sneak away at work to take the call - too many ears around.
Your ovarys are gearing up to get going tomoro - bet it's a good sign. All those wee eggs ready to rock! What time do they want you in? You calling in sick to work? Xx


----------



## V2R

We have never been offered to do it at home. I did read that though in the information pack. So what happens with you do you go in with sample On day donor donates her eggs? Then go back to have egg put in? 
Yea I'm phoning in sick need to leave message On answer phone as I'm in hospital 8.15am just going to say I've Been up sick all night!! I'm feeling a bit numb don't want to get excited. & don't want to think about receiving bad news. What a journey of emotions. Today has been a long day I'm ready to get through to ninewells now lol xxx


----------



## H4M

Hey,
Been feeling a lot better today after inj and had more energy :) so feeling more positive!! 

Minno if she was in on Wednesday it would be Monday with the 5 day transfer as I was Monday and went in on Saturday, I thought was going to be Friday, the hospital has said about regular ejaculation but couple of days before sample best not too, but better to be regular up until that point for quality. I feel sorry for the men it must be hard under pressure lol, I know my DH found it very odd!! Xx


----------



## H4M

Ah just read both your last messages, we never got offered to do it at home Either, if worried id maybe question it when see them, I do know when we were going through all the tests to see what was wrong if my DH wanted to sample at home we had to bring it in within 1 hr of doing it, but saying that he done sample then we had to wait for a while before I got EC so was prob over an hour so prob different xx


----------



## Minno

Yep I'm gonna ask the nurses tomoro and just check it's ok. Dh can get there for about an hour ps hopefully will work unless there's bad traffic or something. V, egg donir comes in for EC and dh goes up same day. Then I go in five days later hopefully for ET. Of course we'll have all the angst of seeing how many fertilise and how many progress just like you. Bloody nervewracking time. Hated it on my previous go. We had a call to say all five eggs had failed the thaw first of all (we were using frozen egg bank), then they gave us another set and four fertilised but inky one made it to blast. It's such a numbers game. I hope we both have some to freeze, that would be awesome.
Good luck tomoro petal, get there safe and sound and try to relax and let them do their thing. Let us know how it goes soon as you can. Will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## glitter1980

Evening girls, it's surely moving fast on here!

V! Big positive cybers cuddles to you. Better to move forward than look back with regret, it's a scary place this IVF malarkey but it only takes one. Too, scary to dream eh? But!! It's scarier not too! 

Minno you won't be long! - I know what you mean about the wobble! Been like that for the last few days. I think the depleting hormones aren't agreeing with me! Headachy not bad but annoying and feeling emotional tears and rage!! Oh & Very sore boobs. Don't want to see anyone, talk to anyone etc etc

My BF text me last night asking if I started my 'treatment' yet - I politely replied yes a week ago - to which she replied 'it will be worth it in the end' ... I felt so bloody angry!!! Just so simple eh!! SORRY girlies - there goes my sniffer rage again! - just the way I'm feeling :-( a bit lonely.

Anyway! Glad your feeling a but brighter H! Good DH - roll on the 15th! Xxx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie Ladies

Just popped to say good luck V2R. Been a busy weekend for me lost one of my friends Friday night so had been to her house all weekend for a farewell gathering, so tired.


----------



## glitter1980

Oh awful, so sorry to hear your sad news Funfair xxx hugs and TC of you xxx


----------



## Minno

Yes, so sorry funfair, that's awful news. Hope you are ok xxx


----------



## H4M

Glitter hope your ok, you will be going through loads of emotions just try and relax and take it easy, it is hard but it will go quick xx

Funfair I am so very sorry to hear your sad news, sending masses of hugs and look after yourself and your wee baby xxxxxx

V2r hope all is going well for you , thinking about you xx


----------



## V2R

Hi Ladies. Thanks for all the good lucks. So sorry about your friend funfair so sad. 

Today has gone well embryologist didn't sound confident before going to theatre but we ended up getting 14 eggs & Dh sample is brilliant so half of eggs are having ivf other half icsi so fingers crossed for tomorrow. I can't believe how well I feel I was in agony last time & really down after ec this time I'm just a little sore & feel ok! Just having a sofa day now. I'm amazed 14 after just 3 last time I know they wont all survive but I honestly thought I would only have a few this time. 
Minno any word from Anne?
H how are you feeling today? You eating & drinking better?
Glitter I had no mood swings worst bit was the hot flushes. Keep positive & take a day at a time. 
Xxx


----------



## H4M

V2r that is absolutely fantastic!!! Well done!! Told you there is nothing to worry about! And it's fab you are getting half icsi too!!! :)!! I'm excited now to hear the outcome :) you feeling more upbeat and positive now? Xx
I'm feeling better today but still not 100% I feel tired a lot, when the nurse gave me the tablets for sickness she never said nothing about them so in my head I think put in mouth take a drink and swallow!! LUCKILY I did read packaging before which I don't normally... And I had to put inbetween my upper lip and gum and let dissolve, last night I wondered what took so long and it frustrated and had a drink (i shouldn't have) and this morning I popped one in when went to toilet and fell asleep and wondered why when I woke up part was still there... Turns out I read further into it and they can take 1-2 hours to go away!! And I'm not meant to drink until it's dissolved fully!! Very odd!! So hopefully I will manage to do it correctly tonight!! Xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Wow that's brilliant news V2R so happy for you 14 is a good number and more chance for frosties as well. Put your feet up now and wait for that phone call tomorrow.
H hope you feel better soon. 
Finally Dh has put my mind at rest by deciding a name for our boy instead of naming him after his late brother he got his own names.


----------



## V2R

I'll feel better once I'm in on Sat dont want to get excited then be let down again. I've had a couple hours sleep I'm in shock at 14 & how well my tummy feels something must've been really wrong the last time it put me off going through this again but now I'm glad I have done it.
Funfair fantastic you have a name how exciting. Have you been buying more baby stuff? 
Can I ask all of you when going back for et did your partners go with you? I'm going in myself well depending on time as my partner has to work Sat morning.
Minno looking forward to your update. 
H- would've thought the hospital would've told you to slowly dissolve in your mouth! Lucky you have read leaflet. How are you feeling about scan on Wed it's a big day. Have you decided if you are telling your boss?xxx


----------



## Minno

V I am thrilled to hear your news. 14 eggs is absolutely fantastic! Even better that you are feeling ok after collection. It's looking really good for you. When will you get an update on how the things are progressing?

Bitter disappointment for me today. As I thought the donor hasn't responded well. Never got a call from clinic so had to chase them up and eventually got about 10 secs on the phone with a nurse and later with One of the docs. She only has two follicles on one side and the other side isn't responding well. She is being scanned again on wed and wants to go ahead but dh and I feel we will have to cancel the cycle as we can't realistically go ahead with only two follicles - that means hardly any eggs right? Is it one per follicle?
I am really gutted :(

Anne says wait to see on wed but I know it's a bust. Do t know what we do now. Probably get a refund and wait until Prague in March. They said we could plan another cycle but really would you with the same donor if she isnt responding to meds? 

Sorry, I'm gutted.


----------



## V2R

After me saying I feel now I now feel like crap can't eat my tea feel sick, lightheaded & sore. I will find out tomo how many survive & fertilise but really I can't relax until Sat.
Oh no Minno I would think she's a regular donor, if the donor is still happy going forward with it you should stick with it. You never know you might get 1 really good egg. I don't know how many follicles I had this time last time it was 9. If the donor has no eggs in they follicles do you still have to pay for treatment? I think it's worth a shot. You will be feeling awful tonight no words will make you feel better go have a cry or punch it out at combat. Sending hugs your way xxx


----------



## V2R

What size is her two follicles? I'm sure hospital say 18/19 then they are happy. I'm sure you can get more than 1egg in each follicle xx


----------



## Minno

That's good to know V about the number of eggs in each follicle can be more than one. We are trying to weigh it all up. Dr Kini wasn't very optimistic but I guess we have to wait it out and see. The cost is also an issue. Don't want to spend all that money for hardly any eggs or any chance of frosties. Don't know what to do really. Can't think straight, just so so disappointed.

Sorry to hear you are feeling sore now. Hope things ease off soon. Take it easy tonight. I know you won't be able to relax until Saturday but the chances of success with 14 eggs are amazing! Just as a matter of interest how many eggs did yiu get from 9 follicles last time?
Xx


----------



## V2R

You probably won't know if they have increased the donors drugs? I'm sure I had 5 after theathre but by time I left hospital there was only 3 then by next day only 1 which didn't make it either. Today Ellen said they were all immature. Dr kini is a difficult to understand. Wait until Wednesday & see how donor gets on I assume she will go through ec anyway as if you cancel & she does get eggs then they would be either frozen or used for research. Take your time thinking don't rush into a decision until you see what happens on Wednesday xx


----------



## H4M

Hi everyone,
V2r I'm sorry your not feeling so good tonight, hope it passes soon and you feel back to normal soon, just put your feet up and rest, I know it must be nerve wracking waiting until Saturday but just wait and see how they are tomorrow, that's an amazing amount of eggs :), my DH came with me for transfer but mainly because I'm a wimp and don't like going in on my own, it was nothing though, I was amazed how quick it all went and tbh I don't think I would mind too much if he didn't come now I know what happens :). Well I'm not back to work till wed anyway and scans before work so I will see how that goes first and will maybe decide then :), I'm very nervous about scan xx

Funfair that's great about baby name :) glad you have it sorted xx

Minno I am so very sorry for the news, I honestly thought it would be better, just see what happens on Wednesday but I totally understand where you are coming from, especially because you are paying for this, seems a big risk if she's no further forward but maybe wait until Wednesday and see what they say, again there may be a few great eggs.. But just ask hospital advice, I understand how upsetting and frustrating this must be for you so sending masses of hugs your way, take care xx


----------



## Minno

Yep dh wasn't sure about dr k - he was busy and didn't have time to talk apparently!
Don't know what meds donor is on but dh got impression that they could have been increased and would be if we did another cycle - but we're not keen to continue with her if poor response this time.
We'll wait until wed as he did say there were some other follies coming thru - but I'm thinking they would be immature eggs? If doesn't work out we will ask for a refund and go to Prague in March for transfer in April/may. That's our plan and thank god for it! Xx


----------



## Rags

Minno, I'm sorry things aren't going smoothly. I hope it gives you some hope to know that a friend of mine only managed 2 eggs a couple of years ago when she was going through icsi. Both fertilised and she decided to have one put back. Although she did get a positive with her first go this little one was destined to be an angel. A few months later she had her 2nd put back, her dd is wonderful, almost a year and a half already, and keeping mum, dad and all the family on there toes. You still have hope.

V, amazed for you, can't wait to hear how it all goes.

H, yuk for you, it can't be easy and I can't think of anything else to suggest excet maybe polo mints? Mint can be quite good for settling the stomach and you could probably do with the sugar in your system. I'm guessing that it was ketones that they found in your urine the other day? They are produced when your body is using up stored fats for energy rather than working off what is coming in. In my case that wouldn't be a problem, I could do with living off my fat for a while! Have a fabulous day tomorrow, I hope your adrenaline carries you through.


----------



## Funfair1980

Minno so sorry things are not working out the way they suppose to be. Hope they have increased the dose and like what most of the ladies said here those 2 follicles can give you an angel. Hope to hear good news on Wed. 
Hey V sorry you not feeling well now, hope you get better and get that body ready for et. My dh went with me for every appointment he didn't want to miss anything and it was nice on et day having to see the embryos on the screen after the procedure. He told his boss about our treatment so was allowed time off for appointments. 
H I haven't done anymore shopping am avoiding town these days. 
Waves to everyone.


----------



## Minno

Thank you ladies. Guess I just have to see what Wednesday brings. But I have a plan of action to bring Prague forward if it's a no go. Don't want to pay all that money to Dundee for two eggs max - was hoping for a few more to give us the possibility of frosties. We'll see. 

V, hope you feel better hun. Keep your mind on ET coming up- are you in on Friday?

H, hope you're feeling better too hun.,weird thing those sickness tablets - still, if they work! Can't wait to hear the results of your scan and see those twinnies!

Rags, thank you for your lovely words of comfort. I know it can happen with two but I can't help feeling it's a log shot. Will be really confused if they say she has a few more follies on Wednesday! 

Funfair, think dh thought doc said they would increase the meds next cycle but I'm not sure we will want to go again and maybe nor will donor.
Bummed I have taken a months worth of meds for nothing!

Xx


----------



## H4M

Thanks everyone, 
Yeh Rags it was ketones in it, I've got polos and been having one every now and again :). Xx

Minno I can totally see your point and understand why you wouldn't want to go through with it if there is a low chance, and as for meds that is very annoying how you have taken so much meds for possibly nothing, at least you still have Prague to focus on and you never know, tomorrow may be better news :) xx

Well today I popped the tablet in my mouth then 15 mins later I was sick with basically no warning, then I've been sick again since then :(.... So frustrating as I felt a bit off yesterday but so much better than I had been and today it's back again :(!! Arg!! X


----------



## V2R

Goodmorning ladies,
Minno I hope you are feeling better today. I wonder if your donor is a regular donor at ninewells? Worst part is not knowing anything I would have so many questions & I suppose they will not be allowed to give any info out!! So frustrating!! Try & not rule out your donor at the moment, you never know what can happen by Wednesday. Really feel for you, I dont know what to suggest apart from wait until Wed & if its bad news bring Prague forward & go for it.

Oh no H you are having a rough time of it. Hopefully seeing your 1/2 babies tomorrow will make you feel better & the sickness will vanish.

I am a work today waiting on my call..!! I am still numb & scared about all of this. I did think half way to work to turn back as my tummy is a bit sore but better keeping my mind occupied. I will be in on Sat for ET all going well. xxx


----------



## V2R

Hello, after having to chase the hospital up they have phoned me. I have got 6 fertilised eggs & icsi has been more sucessful for me. I dont know how many fertilised in IVF/ICSI main thing is I have 6. So I'm in Saturday for ET. I am very happy at 6 but I did tell Ellen if anything goes wrong before Saturday to let me know but she is says it is looking alot better than my last treatment. I actually cant believe my eggs have made it the changes I made mustve had an effect on my egg quality. I know I'm not out of danger yet I doubt I will ever relax! xxx


----------



## H4M

That is fantastic v2r, 6 is brilliant!! Wooo!! Try enjoy the rest of the week now and relax for Saturday :), you will prob get a call on Thursday again as that's when they check them, that's what they done with us then they don't check them again until the Saturday morning :) xx

How are you Minno xx


----------



## V2R

I am hoping they call to say how they are getting on but she said she will only call if my time for ET changes. How many fertilised did you get? Sorry I've forgotten.

Minno I really hope your ok, I'm praying for better news tomorrow for you. I wonder if her drugs have been increased also ask what size the follicles are...you should list a heap of questions to ask Anne before deciding if you are cancelling. xxx


----------



## H4M

We got 5 that fertilised :) x


----------



## Minno

Evening ladies.
V I am mega delighted for you. Six is a brilliant number! You could get six blasts from that and have some to freeze. I know you will be on pins until sat but I have a very good feeling that everything will work out well for you. How are you feeling today.

Oh no H. I thought the meds had cracked the sickness. That's such a pain in the bum. I bet we will know why tomoro though ;) so excited to hear the results of your scan. Yiu must be going thru every emotion right now but it will be an amazing and reassuring appt for you I'm sure. Are you going into work after?

I am feeling quite numb and deflated today. Totally dejected. Not hopeful for tomoro but will take your advice girls and ask lots of questions before we cancel. I have drafted an email to Prague clinic too just in case we do cancel so that I can at least be doing something to get thugs back under control and progressing! I will recover from this setback but feel crap at the moment. Dh is furious at how little info we've been given. They even said they wouldn't be in touch until late tomorro - which I thought was strange cos hoe can they know what to do about donor's meds etc if they haven't spoken to us after her scan? I don't think they are handling this well at all! I'd better not have to chase them up for news...grrrrrrrrrr
Xxxx


----------



## H4M

That's really frustrating Minno, I totally understand why you are furious, and don't blame you with how little info you have received!! Maybe the donors app isn't until afternoon? Not sure about meds though unless they send her away with some and freeze her eggs or use them for research or that. At least you have a back up plan, do ask loads of questions though don't let them away with it !! Xx

Yeh I'm in work after scan, so hope all goes well, I'm very nervous about it, scared I've mc or nothing's there, doesn't explain why I've been so Ill but anything could have happened :(, I'm really gutted the pills haven't worked today, I will take my one tonight and see how I feel but just hate this constant sick feeling :( xx


----------



## H4M

Don't know if anyone can answer this for me and it may be a stupid question but the scan tomorrow if it just a scan on my stomach or internal one ???? Xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Evening Ladies

V 6 that's a great number and will definitely make it to blasto and frosties got my fingers crossed for you. 

Good luck tomorrow Minno hope you will hear some good news. 

Gud luck as well H, your scan will be internal so enjoy dildo lol, they do internal till 12 wks.


----------



## Funfair1980

H you will get some scan pictures and it's just so amazing looking at them and seeing the heartbeat on the screen.


----------



## H4M

Oh greatttt :( hate these lol!! More because I'm not feeling great I'm not looking forward to it :( thank you Funfair :) just hoping alls ok!! Xx hope you are keeping ok xx


----------



## Minno

H, hope everything goes well for you tomoro. Will be thinking of you. Try to enjoy it, it's a magical moment when you see the wee pixel flashing away on the screen! Dildo cam - aren't they fun?!! Looking forward to reading all about it tomoro xxx


----------



## V2R

Good Luck H4M & Minno - I hope you both get good news today. Thinking of you both xxx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie Ladies
H & Minno how did your appointments go, we waiting for the juice news.


----------



## Minno

Well I had some better news today. Follies now at six instead of two, with what looks like five eggs. We had to make a decision today so we're going ahead with it and will take our chances. They seemed to think it was a good result but we're not so sure. Oh god, this is such a roller coaster.
Right now, then donors EC is in Friday and dh to go in and do his bit then too. Nurse at phoned me back said both of us to go in but don't see why I need to be there on EC day? Hoping not as it's early in morning and have to take to take so. To school! ET scheduled for next wed. 
What a day. Dunno what I feel like. Just had a tiny bit spotting again too. Never a dull moment eh.

So now the big question, H's scan - one or two?... Can't wait to hear...xxx


----------



## H4M

Hi Minno, that is fantastic news!! Wooo! You feeling a bit better about it all now, it's maybe incase they need to speak to you on Friday about possible icsi and that? When they collect her eggs and asses them, may want to just chat about options xx


----------



## H4M

Well guys!!

Scans done :happydance: and everything's ok :)!! :wohoo: and for the moment you have all been waiting for.............


----------



## H4M

It's TWINS !!!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :yellow: :yellow: !!

All I could do when they told us was laugh... Laugh.... And more laugh :p think I am still In shock.... Xx


----------



## H4M

But the scan was incredible <3 :blush: so amazing seeing them both and there wee flickering heart <3 just hope everything stays ok eeeekkkkkk xx


----------



## V2R

Oh Minno I'm so happy for you, brilliant what a crap few days you've had. So now look forward to dh bit on Friday & Et on Wed. Whoohoo & we will only be 5 day's apart. 

H wonderful news now it's time to relax. Do you get another scan or is that you until 12week scan?Xxx


----------



## V2R

Hahaaaaaa twins we all told you....Aaahhhhhh so exciting no wonder you have felt awful......xxx


----------



## H4M

Think that's us till 12weeks or maybe just before, nurse told us they will prob want to keep a closer eye on us since it's twins and will prob have more scans and check ups, I'm a little worried but so happy :) xx


----------



## V2R

You will probably worry the whole 9 months but try & relax. Twins  all these years of trying & your double blessed amazing. So do you go back to Dundee for all your scans? 

I can't wait till Sat...My dad is taking me through my mum said I'm not allowed to go on my own lol. I wonder how my eggs are getting on I would like a daily update...I always say time goes too fast but I'm sitting here wishing the day's away xxx


----------



## H4M

I will prob go to Forfar I'm not sure yet, will either be Forfar or Dundee :) I know imagine that eh!! Nurse said she had a feeling was twins when I'd gone in and said how id been feeling eeeek!!! X

I know the waits horrible, even phone tomorrow if you don't hear as they phoned us on the Tuesday and the Thursday as they check them every second day, so they won't have checked them today but they will check them tomorrow morning :), that's good your dads going with you :) xx


----------



## Minno

Wooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooo
Told ya told ya!
Fabulous, amazing, and wonderful. Totally and utterly thrilled for you H. So delighted. You and dh must be over the moon. What did they say about the sickness ? How did yiu contain yourself at work?!

V, I am willing your embies to be growing strong. So hard not to have any news and I hope they do call u tomoro with an update. Saturday is gonna be a big day for you. By the way, are you still on progynova? Nurse today said to stop spray, up my dose of progynova to 4mg am and pm and start the pessaries....oh joy.
She also said me and dh have to go in on Friday but she was getting a bit mixed up with other things and I don't think that's right. Why would I need to go in Friday - it's not my bit. She said someone will call tomoro to confirm.

Girls, this is a good day. What are you doing to celebrate H.
Thanks you ladies for all your support, means a lot xxx

Ps h, how many eggs did you have and how many embies?


----------



## V2R

I don't think they will call me I told her only call if anything goes wrong as last time I didn't get told until ET that my eggs had failed. I am using Crinone cream I scoosh it up ever morning. I am very shocked I've had no bleeding this time & I'm just a little bit sore hopefully get back swimming tomorrow I've been missing it.
You might be in on Friday to discuss what is going to happen with eggs as H said ivf/icsi. & also to be told how your dh sample is. Oh mine was saying it's changed since out last treatment they now put the 'pot' through a hole in the wall lol he was happier doing it that way. 
I'm so glad for all the support as well xxx


----------



## H4M

Thank you Minno, :) I told my manager and supervisor today so they know and were really good and supportive about it <3 xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hoop hoop this is a lucky threads ladies we all gonna be holding our wee ones this year. That's very brilliant news H I bet you and dh are over the moon. Is that you discharged from ACU, if so you should get a letter from your nearest maternity hospital for your hospital booking appointment and scan. 

Minno that's good news for you as well and I bet there will be more eggs by Friday. 

Well hasn't been a very good day for me as my wee man wasn't veryaactive since yesterday so decided to be safe and went to the hospital for checkup where I was put on the heartbeat monitor the 1st 20 mins the heart rate was higher than normal and got better on the second 20 mins. Have been booked for scan tomorrow afternoon. Like V said in pregnancy you worry the whole 9 months.


----------



## pcct

Hey ladies am still here following u all! Just Neva have much time to post so just read and catch up when I can :) 
H huge congrats on your twins!!!! Amazing news!!! 

Minno great news too the de produced more follicles yay!! Glad to hear u are going ahead won't be long until u r pupo eeek! 

Hi v :hi: hope things r going ok :)

Funfair hope ur preg is going well
Hi glitter and everyone :hi:


----------



## Minno

Funfair, you are so right. It's just one long worry and it doesn't stop when they're born, believe me! Glad you went to hospital for checkup, that must have been very worrying for you. Relieved to hear all is well and they are keeping an eye on you. Thinking of you xx

Hay PCCT :), hope all well with you too. It's been a bit of a tough few days for us all here but hopefully things are looking up.

Have a good day ladies. H, so happy your manager knows - that will make life a bit easier. V, only two more sleeps til you're pupo!!
Xxx


----------



## V2R

Good afternoon everyone,

Funfair hope your scan goes well today be nice to see your wee one. He sounds like he will be giving you the run around once born.

Minno & H how are you'z feeling today? Hi PCCT hope you are keeping well. Glitter how are you getting on with the spray?

I'm starting to get a wee bit nervous for Saturday, I have just emailed Anne to confirm time & asked if she could check things at the lab.


----------



## H4M

Hi everyone,
Funfair sorry to hear your scare, glad you got checked over and hope scan went well today xxx

Hi Pcct :) thank you xx

Hi Minno, yeh I'm glad my boss knows, so much more reassuring as she understands if I'm not with it xx

V2r not having a great day today, been sick a few times and been feeling awful :(. You hear back from Anne xx


----------



## Minno

Hey ladies, what's shaking? H, sorry to hear you're still feeling grim - at least now we know why! Doesn't make it any easier for you though. Are u still taking the tablets?

V, what's the news re your eggies? I'm on tenterhooks here...

Funfair how did scan go? Hope all is well and it was reassuring.

Well me and dh are heading up to ninewells tomorrow morning for him to give his sample and to have a consult prior to ET. Managed to make it a bit later so we could both go. Embryologist says there's potentially 6 eggs but could be less, and possible could have none. Think she is just preparing us for the worst. I'm ok. Resigned to going to Prague if this doesn't work but obviously I'll still be gutted if we don't even get to transfer.
Going to go our for a nice lunch after as we've just had a shitty and stressful week and need cheering up. Just lying here typing this after ahem inserting pessary. Wonderful NOT! X


----------



## V2R

Oh no H your twins a're making sure you know they are there. Are you getting enough fluids & something to eat?

At last Minno not long now. You will know alot more tomorrow I have everything crossed. Can I ask if she has no eggs do you still have to pay? She will though I'm sure of it. 

I had to phone the hospital & left message On answer machine so Ellen called back all is good they are developing how the should. Roll on Sat xxx


----------



## Minno

Wonderful V. Now you can relax a wee bitty and get ready for Saturday woohoo. Exciting.
If she has no eggs we still have to pay. But get a refund of the ET bit - it's something I suppose. Will no doubt hear later tomoro then. If they get some eggs do I get a call on Saturday to let me know if any fertilised? Really not expecting much here!

I am feeling a bit bloated tonight - I'm sure it's these damn pessaries. Yeuch.
Xx


----------



## Rags

H, I've a tear of happiness in my eye as I type, amazed and delighted for you both. Did they give you a due date? 6 weeks down already. X

Minno, V, what a week you are having. I'm crossing everything for you both.

Funfair, it's always good to check things out will be thinking about you tomorrow. X


----------



## V2R

Good luck for today Minno, yea you will get a call tomorrow. They never called me until afternoon so dont expect a morning call, I was obsessed with my phone on Tuesday lol.
H- how are you feeling today? Glitter-You have disapeared hope all ok.
Thank you Rags hope you are well.
Funfair-How did your scan go?

I had my first swim since Saturday, felt my tummy sore so decide to cut my swim short. Starting to get nervous for tomorrow....xxx


----------



## H4M

Hi everyone,
Really sorry I've not been replying much, I will get back into it promise!! Just feeling that s*it it's hard to sit on my phone :(, last night got home from work went straight to bed and that was me until this morning!! Feeling pretty crappy but just trying to tell myself I only have a few hours until it's the weekend... Thank god!!!
Iv not taken a pill last couple of days just cause was so sick with last two I took, but I might take one later if still feel this bad xx
Minno I pray and hope all goes well for you, hope today went fine xx

V2r good luck for tomorrow, bet you are excited now! Great news about your eggs, don't push yourself too much if your body doesn't want it just relax and take it easy :) xx

Thank you Rags, they said 1st sept, I'm 7weeks pregnant just now, can't wait until this sicky periods over,,,, it better end at some point!! One minute I really like something like for example had a yogurt for my lunch on Wednesday, and felt great, had another just after 5 then had to stop on way home to be sick :( this is a struggle xx


----------



## H4M

I'm managing to drink and eat little bits xx


----------



## Minno

That's us just in girls, although we did stop for lunch on way home!
Was a very quick appt made really stressful as we were late getting up there - my son missed the school bus so I had to drive him and we set off late. Bloody typical, today of all days! 
Anyway, got there about 10 mins late and met lovely embryologist - think her name was Sylvia (she had An accent too, not sure where from). Dh gave his sample which he made such a palavva about - men! - which turned out to be fine. Think they are doing normal fertilisation not icsi as sample was good. Anyway that was it. Over in five mins after all that rushing - I totally didn't need to be there! But glad I went anyway.
They aren't going to call us today, just tomoro with outcome. So here's hoping but we're prepared for the worst. 
V, exciting day tomoro my lovely, I'll be thinking of you and want to hear all about it.
H, how are you today. It sounds so hard feeling awful all the time, I wouldn't cope at all well with that. At least it's the weekend and yiu can get a rest :)
Xxx


----------



## V2R

Hey H your 7 weeks pregnant so do they take the date from day of putting the embryo back in? Just you get cosied up this weekend get a new dvd & some munchies. When you stop being sick you will be wondering why your not being sick I really hope it passes soon.

Minno brilliant all is over with. Fingers crossed for you tomorrow. Do you know how many eggs your donor had or will you be told tomorrow? 

I have been feeling ill today got the runs & feel sick :-( I just want home!! I'm wondering if its anything to do with the Crinone cream? xxx


----------



## Minno

Hey V. No don't know how many eggs we got. They haven't phoned so I'm hoping if they didn't get any we would have heard - maybe not though, maybe they just wait til tomoro.

Sorry your not feeling well. Strangely enough I have felt bloated, bit of the runs and sicky myself and wondering if it's the pessaries. Bloody progesterone! Are you on oestrogen tablet as well? How you feeling about tomoro...one more sleep! Xx


----------



## H4M

Hey, 
V2r they count it from first day of your last period, or that's what they done for me, not sure if you had regular periods on your spray? So mine started on 26th nov so they count it from there. You looking forward to tomorrow? Xx

Minno I'm glad your app went well today, hoping you get good news tomorrow &#128522; xx


----------



## H4M

v2r hope your feeling better soon, is that the crinone gel? I don't think I had any side effects from that xx


----------



## V2R

Evening, good luck for tomorrow Minno let's hope they has a few good eggs mixing away hopefully you will get an early call. You did say Wednesday for Et? I only use Crinone in the morning I take nothing else. I'm feeling better now I've also got really dry face it could be all the drugs coming out my system?

Oh right I never thought it was counted like that? My last period was 7th Dec I think I might be counted differently we will see if it does work. I'm feeling ok about tomo I will probably dream about it tonight though. 2ww Will drag!! Xxx


----------



## V2R

Oh a question see tomorrow should I keep taking pregnacare conception or change to the original ones? Anyone know?xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Evening Ladies

Hey V go I d luck for tomorrow, I kept on taking my pregnacare tillvi got the vitamins ones from the midwife. As for my weeks they counted 2 wks back from the day of ec that was how far gone I was. 
Minno hope the eggs are busy partying in the lab tonight and fingers crossed for good quality embryos.
Hope you feel better soon H and the twinnies are getting settled.


----------



## Funfair1980

Typing error meant to say good luck V


----------



## H4M

Ah funfair maybe that's the way they count it with this, as I worked out it's 2nd sept and they said 1st so maybe they do it that way through ivf Ect, worked out same for me anyway :) xx


----------



## Minno

Good luck for tomoro V. What time you in? Let us know how it goes. Wonder how many you'll put back? Xx


----------



## Minno

Ladies, My update is that clinic called this morning. They got 7 eggs in the end but one was immature. 3 have fertilised well overnight and they seemed very pleased with that. I am relieved but wish it had been 4 or 5. Apparently the three are all doing well so transfer is set for next Wed but we'll get an update on Monday. So now girls, what is the consensus verdict. Is 3/6 a good result? Does anyone know the % attrition rate after fertilisation but before transfer at day 5?

Hope everyone is well. Looking forward to V's update xxx


----------



## V2R

Hello...I'm beaming today 1 was put in today the others are slightly behind which are being kept until tomorrow. If I didn't have this 1 that looks great they would've put 2 back in. My scan is amazing just amazing. Only thing I hated was I was left for 45minutes in my gown just waiting argh it drive me mad. I so hope this one keeps growing so the 2ww starts & I can happily say I'm eventually pupo. Oh my tummy is gurgling must be all the air in there!

Hey Minno. It only takes one you only need one strong one. You donor did well with 7 & 3 fertilised is brilliant especially after you thinking the outcome might not be good. Not long to wait now. 

Did youz get told to call hospital On day of test? I just got a copy of a letter to give to my doctor with a pregnancy test no word of calling them & I forgot to ask my mind always goes blank!! I'll ask tomo when they call xxx


----------



## Minno

Hey V, you are now officially PuPo!! Woo hooooooo. What was transfer like - who did it? Did yiu get to rest after or was it straight up and out? What time were you in?
Brilliant you still have 5 being culture. Did they tell you the grading of the one they put back? 
So exciting and not long now til bfp!! When is your OTD?
Xx


----------



## Minno

V, did you get phone call mid week with update on your embies and to book a time for your transfer? Clinic are calling me on Monday which I didn't expect.
X


----------



## V2R

My appointment was 9am, spoke to embryologist about what was going on in lab. Taken to theatre 9.50 & was out of the ward by 10.10am. Dr kini did Transfer was ok bit uncomfy just like a smear I did have a feeling I was away to dribble but thought well if do then I do lol. Susan the nurse came as well then Elen embryologist was there &took scan pic. I just went had a pee put my clothes on & away I went.
I got a call on the Tuesday to say eggs fertilised & what time to be in today. I did freak out Wednesday & called to see how things were they weren't going to call me.xx


----------



## V2R

Oh she didn't say grading but said it Is very good& confident if it is to work then this one will do the job if this one wasn't as good as it is they would've put 2 of the others in xx


----------



## Minno

What was dr K like?
I wonder if they are calling cos they're. It sure how things will develop or ewe ether it's cos they didn't have list of times yet for transfers on wed? Ellen said they didn't have times and were trying to fit me in a bit later to give me time to get there but can't help worrying that it means they aren't sure about the embies. She was very happy with them at the moment. Three isn't a lot to play with tho is it.
Did they tell you what grade your blasto was? Did yiu get a scan photo? Xx


----------



## V2R

I don't really understand Dr Kini, he got on with it. Yea I got a scan pic I'm amazed by it. I really don't think she told me what grade it was I was just wanting it all over with.
I doubt she would be able to give you a time today I dont think anyone was working today. When I left no nurses were going about I think just Susan was working & the next person was away to go for et. It was very very quiet. 

Keep positive after thinking it might be bad news it's turned out good 3 is better than none. It's an awful wait & not knowing what's going on in lab,they should do web cams. Also I think Elen is much better than my last embryologist probably because of what gaopened the last time but shes more relaxing. Xx


----------



## Minno

That's what I was hoping that they couldn't give me the time so will need to check as there would be no admin staff there today either I expect.
Oh god V it's just tortuous this whole process.
So delighted for you princess. What are you doing today? I have taken off wed and Thursday. Don't work on a Friday anyway so will have a nice long break if I get there! Not planning on sitting about though but will take it a bit easier than normal. No combat lol
Now the crucial question - have u been up to tescos to get an frer and clear blue digi and when will u be testing ? :) xxx


----------



## H4M

Minno that's great on the 3 good ones, stay positive :), they called me 3 times in the week!! I panicked, called me tue to let me know how they were, Thursday for same and Friday to change the time for me to go in as they sometimes don't know until last min xx

V2r congratulations on being pupo :happydance: wooo!! How you feeling? I remember feeling very bloated and windy for a couple of days after!! Was horrible!! Glad it all went well, we had dr kini too, wasn't overly sure on him he wasn't very chatty and hard to understand, he done his job and that was it basically, very professional like, from our very first app we had dr patravali, he was lovely, and very friendly / reassuring, we had to phone on test date to tell them outcome and that's when they booked us in for scan. The scan pic from transfer is great eh xx


----------



## Minno

Thanks for that H. Really good to know it's not just that they expect my ones to disintegrate! Such an anxious time but if all goes well both me and V will be pupo together. V what is your OTD? Will u be testing early?
H, how's the sickness today? Xx


----------



## V2R

My test date is 1st Feb. I will wait & test then if positive I'll go buy the clearblue test. Today I popped to see my pal for an hour, since being home I've sat on my butt watching sex in the city. I feel tired I never slept last night at 3am I had to watch tv then 6am I'd had enough I had to get up! I do feel windy but I'm always like that lol. I do feel like I should relax for few days Im scared incase it falls out!!
Minno we will just be days apart for testing omg it's all go go go now...
H how are you feeling? Twins still giving you a hard time? Do you feel pregnant now or you still feeling too sick? Did you start being sick before your pregnancy test? I read it takes 5 days for the embryo to implant. Xxx


----------



## H4M

Yeh Minno don't worry :) xx

V2r I'm glad I waited until the test date , I was very tempted beforehand but glad I waited as if it was a bfn then I would have been gutted. I was worried would fall out too lol, but nurse told me to carry on as normal and I did :). I didn't start feeling sick until after tested 28th dec and started getting sick about 4th jan :(, still feeling pretty sick today! I had a box of microchips at 9.15am this morning :oops: lol as that's only thing I fancied and I felt really sick, when I move around a lot or have a car journey that's when sickness is at it's worst xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Congrads on being pupo V, the 2ww counting down begins now 1 Ferb is not too long. You said they didn't tell you to phone, they must have forgotten you have to phone with your results then get a scan appointment. 
Minno that's great news for you 3 is good we had 7 as well and 3 fertilised I remember breaking down when they told me only 3 fertilised but my dh was very positive as it only takes 1, we got 2 put back grade 4&5 and the other one didn't make it but here we are 7 months pregnant. 
H hope you feel better soon. 
Waves to everyone.


----------



## Minno

Oh wow that is reassuring Funfair. Three just seems such a low number and I keep reading on dr google that only 70% will make it to the next stage and then only 50% to blasto. That would give us one, if we're very very lucky. DR google is not my friend! Xx


----------



## Minno

Funfair, just read your signature again. Did you go in for transfer on day 2? They're not calling me again until day 3 and didn't mention that it could be an earlier transfer.x


----------



## H4M

Funfair how did you get on at hospital other day for your scan? Hope everything's ok xx

Minno don't read google!! I've found out that's a big nono!! Through this experience I've done nothing but read and it's all bad bad bad :( xx

V2R how you feeling today? Xx

Wondering how glitter and chimama are doing, not heard from any of them in a while xx


----------



## V2R

Hi I'm feeling fine today thanks needing out for a walk but its pouring rain!! I keep feeling tweaks in my ttummy nothing sore & maybe tight like I've done sit ups weird feeling. This probably sounds silly but I'm actually scared to push a poop out also everytime I pee I'm making sure I'm not bleeding. But I'm fine just be Better if I could sleep for two weeks lol.

Howz you sickness today H?
I agree with H do not look on nett at stuff it will make your mind go wild. I try & not read anything. 

Oh I read my letter again & it does say to call hospital On day of test xx


----------



## H4M

That's good your feeling fine v2r, it is a miserable day :(! Think I'll be staying in today :). That's funny you say that as I worried about the whole poo'in thing too lol!! I even googled it at the time and apparently it can't do any harm pushing lol !!! So don't worry! Honestly I just done everything normal, I never changed anything at all, your wee beans snug inside you now keeping warm and growing so try not to worry xx

I'm feeling ok, was feeling sicky but my DH went to shop and bought stuff and I had sausage, toast and beans and now feeling a little better :) xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie Ladies
Minno yes I did 2dt they could have been 3dt but we had dh's brother's memorial that day so they suggested to have transfer on day 2 and said there is more chance having the embryo inside than living them till blasto.
V the poo pushing fear its normal I was like that as well and ended up going to the Gp for laxative to make my stools loose.
Hey H that's good news you managed to eat your breakfast very soon womb service will start to make some demands and you will be eating a lot. My scan went well last Thursday everything is fine with the wee man.


----------



## Minno

Not raining here in sunny fife girls! H, your brekkie sounds lovely. I've just had brunch with bacon and egg doubler and a fresh coffee - yummy. Off to walk the dog now...
V, any update from hospital? Are they around on a Sunday then to check the embies? Those tweaks sound promising!
Funfair, glad everything ok with bugs. I wonder if Dundee have changed their policy re 5dt as it always seems to be that now.
Have a good day ladies xx


----------



## H4M

Funfair glad everything went well with scan :) xx

Minno lucky you, it's pouring of rain here :(, when we went to the open evening they said they do all 5dt now, I'm not sure why this is though, you could maybe phone them tomorrow and ask if there would be any chance transferring earlier if gives you more chance :) xx


----------



## V2R

Update unfortunately I have none to freeze the rest just stayed the same as yesterday they must need to get to a certain grade to freeze? Anyway I must concentrate on the one I have in. I'm going to be careful & relax I'm a bit of a hot head lol

Good luck for hospital calling you tomorrow Minno. 

Glad to hear all went well Funfair

Xx


----------



## Minno

H, I think it's to do with the set policy and reducing chance of multiples. Usually it seems hat if you only have a few embies most clinics like to offer 3dt but you could also argue that if the embies don't make it to day 5 then they may not make it inside you. It's all a bit of a gamble isn't it. Tbh I'd prefer to wait if I get the chance as blasts have better success rates ( although not with my previous go sadly). I did wonder if they checked the embies today though as how can they let you know if they want you in for 3dt otherwise - unless as you say it's just 5dt or nothing.
Ah well, it's out of my hands so guess will just have to wait and see and hope! Xx


----------



## Minno

Sorry to hear that V. How many did you have left? I had the same thing with gcrm, they had two and kept them til day 6 but they didn't make the grade. They do have to be perfect to freeze. Anyway, you have the lovely one snuggling in inside you and it's in the best place. I have a good feeling for you xxx


----------



## V2R

I had 6 but if I didn't have this one good one they would've transferred two yesterday since they were a bit behind. Not to worry I never expected to get this far so I feel lucky. 
Wish this rain would stop I'm wanting out for a walk!xx


----------



## H4M

V , sorry to hear that, stay focused on your wee one inside you though, I didn't have any to freeze either which is gutting :(, but I tried to keep focused on the ones I got transferred back :) xx

Yeh Minno it's very odd, they told us they check them the day after then every second day after that so they will prob check your tomorrow morning and then Wednesday morning before you go in, they told us they don't like checking them everyday xx


----------



## glitter1980

Happy Sunday Girlies!

Oh so much stuff to catch up on!

First things first Congratulation H!!! Woo hoo twins!! We did all tell ya!!  really pleased for you. Makes all that sickness double worthwhile!. Twins still amaze me. The whole baby being made inside your own body still amazes me! A beautiful thing. Have you told anyone outside of your boss yet?.

V! The wait begins! - sorry to here about the lack of rabies to freeze but the girls are right - you've got that little button on board exactly where it's meant to be! Those knotted feelings will be it burrowing down for a ling 9 month snooze!.

Well Minno we won't be too far behind eh! Feeling slightly like the kid that hasn't been picked for the team yet! You'll soon be in your way too. Lucky thread!!! 

AFM - it's been a horrendous week! Births, redundancy, a funeral and marriage! (that bit was ok) well - reached for a bottle of red, 3 glasses later I had a cig. I haven't smoked in 7 years. Feel awful, racked with guilt, etc etc, etc. Why now! Total idiot. Tomorrow is another day. Sorry for the rant xxx
Xxx


----------



## glitter1980

Sorry lots of errors!! Predictive text on my phone. Rabies = embies!!! Feck. X


----------



## V2R

Hey Glitter. Nice to hear from you. How far through treatment are you now, is it 2Week's you have been using nose spray? Don't be hard on yourself just don't drink or smoke while injecting as I think it can affect the outcome. Anyway they dont warn you totally off alcohol just to limit it. Hope your ok xx


----------



## Minno

Glitter, sounds like you are having a really hard time. Sorry hunni. Take care of yourself. You've got a great chance, just move forward... Xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hey V sorry you didn't get any frosties, its a good thing you strong and focusing on the one who carrying.

Glitter hope the family issues gets sorted and you will be able to focus on your treatment. Just Try not to smoke as that might coz some implications.


----------



## H4M

Hi Glitter, hope your family issues get sorted out, don't be too hard on yourself, just start focusing on you and the treatment and relax, the more you start worrying and thinking you've ruined it the worse it'll get hope your ok , stay positive xxx


----------



## V2R

Hi, how is everyone today? Any news from the hospital Minno?

I wish I could sleep until 1st Feb this is torture already lol. Went for a swim this morning but I've cut how many lengths I do I'm a bit scared I know its better just getting on with things but I keep thinking what if if falls out or I do something to effect my wee blob & yes I'm calling it my wee blob haha. Roll on the end of the day I'm so wishing days away xxx


----------



## H4M

Hi v2r the tww is torture ain't it, I hated it! I think in my head I thought was a bfn so I kinda forgot about it but the wait seems like forever!! It will go quick though and you will look back and realise how quick it went :)! I love it wee blob hahaha!! Xx

I feel *touch wood* great today compared to what I have been!!! Best day I've had in about 2.5weeks!!! Not been sick and car journey to work was totally fine!! I'm worried something's happened though ahhhh , I won't speak to soon though as tomorrow will prob feel rough! But it's weird how good I feel.. Does make me worry !!! Help xx


----------



## H4M

Spoke too soon :sick: :(


----------



## Minno

Hi ladies. V2r, well that's another day down almost. 2ww is a nightmare but I think carrying on as normal is the best thing. Work is a distraction eh.

H, you should have whispered that you felt better. The twins obviously heard you and thought you're not getting away with that missy ! Lol

Clinic update from me. Had to call them as no word by 2.30pm! Dh actually called them as I was at work and couldn't get any peace to make the call. They were supposed to call to confirm Wednesday! Grrrrrrr
Anyway, embryologist says we have a 4 cell, a 6 cell, and an 8 cell. Think they should be between 7-9 cells still this stage (day 3) so two are behind. She did say the 6 cell could catch up but let's face it, that's unlikely eh. So it looks like we will only have one, if we're lucky, to transfer. Just hope it's made it to blasto or else I'll be tempted not to go ahead. Certainly not keen on transferring two either but would have liked one to freeze. This whole thing drives me mad - the not knowing and trying to anticipate the outcome! Last time we had a blast and a 12 cell transferred and it ended badly - we do feel that the 12 cell, which was a bit behind on transfer day, pulled the blasto away. Of course that could be rubbish but the embryologist at the time did seem to think it was a possibility, altho she told us that the day after transfer! So is is to say I'm not keen on transferring anything sub-par. 
Your thoughts please ladies xxx


----------



## H4M

I know Minno i should have! I've honestly felt amazing today!!! Until drive home then :sick: !! 

I really don't know grades of embies so can't really comment on that, I would wait until Wednesday morning and see what they say, if you have one good embie then that's great :) xx


----------



## V2R

Hi Minno, I'm a little annoyed at myself I didn't ask what stage mine were at as it would maybe have been helpful. So one is looking hopeful, are they calling you tomo again & did they give you a time for Wednesday? I think you should go for the one that is looking promising, you have come so far & this could be thee one. Is so frustrating that this is so much out of our hands. Xxx


----------



## V2R

Oh no H4M not good at least you had a good day until home time!! Maybe the sickness is easing off xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Evening Ladies
V is swimming safe while on 2ww since you use core ab muscles. 

Minno I would wait til Wednesday and hear what they say, the embryologists knows best. 
H the twinnies won't let you rest lol. You will soon be oky In the 2nd trimester fingers crossed.


----------



## V2R

I dud ask embryologist & she said swimming fine just don't go on any treadmills, she said anything that I normally do then do it. I might not go back for two weeks as I was a bit worried & kept stopping.


----------



## Minno

Won't get an update tomoro so will have to go in on wed to see what's what. In about 10 I think. If the 8 cell continues they will be the front runner as it's on track at the moment. Dunno about the 6 cell, will have to wait and see. Will be asking about blast grading if we get to that stage, last time it was 3bb which is good but there are higher grades. 

V probably best to ease off the exercise except walking in the 2ww. I'm really missing my combat class but got to think of the bigger picture I guess.
Xx


----------



## H4M

Hi everyone,
Well drama again at my end!!
Woke up at 2am needing the toilet , went and had a big bleed :cry: was so horrible, I went to get checked by a doctor but that was pretty pointless, he told me to phone early pregnancy unit this morning, so we did and had an app at 11am, this has been the worst ever! Thank god and *touch wood* everything's ok and there is still two babies with heartbeats <3, worst experience ever! Now I am even more paranoid and scared something goes wrong, but for now everything's fine! Need to try and stay positive for the next few weeks anyway :( wow this journeys hard xx


----------



## V2R

Hello, how is everyone today? Good luck for tomorrow Minno are you going by yourself or dh with you? 

Today I'm freaking out!! I did feel like I had a stitch for a couple days but its gone & I feel nothing, today is not a good day even my tummy feel nervous. I am going to take all your advice & just go for walks I did google swimming & mixed reviews.

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## Minno

Oh my H that must have been terrifying for you! I remember bleeding when I was gp with ds and went to a&e who told me I was miscarrying. Couldn't get to epu til the next day as it was a Sunday so spent an agonising 24 hours knicker checking and preparing for the worst but everything was fine. Was told it was delayed implantation bleed and I would have been about your stage. It's really common but oh so scary. Never had another bit of blood after that and hoping you're the same. Could they give you a reason? Also, like I told you before, my pal with twins had big bleed early on and all was fine. Seems very common wih twins and with ivf for some reason. Hope you're taking it very easy!

V, sorry you are freaking out hun. We are just so aware of our bodies after ET - you probably wouldn't even have noticed the twinges if you weren't so hyper vigilant after ET. Is your nervous tummy cost you're worried? Could be bubs settling down? Easy walks and resting up is required!

Transfer for me tomoro. Weird feeling. No more updates from clinic so dunno what I'm transferring. Also, not looking forward to the actual procedure which was uncomfy but not sore at least 
Xxx


----------



## Rags

H, hope you're managing to settle a bit? You must have had such a fright. You'll be waking up wanting your morning sickness back! Best thoughts from me.

Minno, can't wait to hear how tomorrow goes. Hope you manage a good sleep tonight

V, your getting there with your tww. If gentle swimming helps keep your mind occupied and your body relaxed then it might be a good thing to keep going with?


----------



## H4M

Thanks Minno, it's very scary isn't it, I'm glad all went well with your ds after all that :), I'm just praying I'm ok, sounds minging but I keep getting brown discharge stuff now when I wipe, nurse said I'd prob get wee bits for a while and not to worry, only if it's loads again phone them but I can't help but worry :( I was so scared to go to the toilet through the night last night so have waited until this morning :oops:, good luck today Minno, looking forward to hearing how you get on <3 xx

V2r try not to worry, I know how hard it is though, I didn't really feel anything after a couple of days of feeling very windy so try not to worry :), and just do your light exercises and relax xx

Hi Rags, thanks for your thoughts xx


----------



## V2R

Oh H4M you are going through a rough time your body is giving you a hard time. Can I ask is your crinone cream coming out? Last time I used it brown lumps were coming out it was disgusting. It hasnt happened yet but it might happen once I stop using it. When is your next scan? 

Thanks Rags I'm getting there just want the time to hurry up!!

Minno you will be in for ET now everything crossed for you.

I've not had a swim or walk since Monday it's been chucking down with rain. I have to say no exercise at all drives me mad oh & no sex just to top it off lol, I better get a walk tonight. This might sound really silly but yestarday my sense of smell was increased I thought a girl at work was stinking I couldnt go near her, is it possible to have increased sense of smell at the moment?? It could be she needed a wash or I'm just going mad. I dont feel anything going on in my tummy no bloated or anything....Roll on 1st. xxx


----------



## Minno

Worst possible outcome for me today. Went all the way to the clinic to be told the embryos hadn't progressed since day 3. Only at 8 cells. We decided not to go ahead with transfer as that was also their recommendation. We are both gutted and cross that they dragged us up there for that!
We get a partial refund and back on the waiting list but we're done with them. About to talk to Prague to arrange everything for earlier treatment - Easter time ish. Going there on 31st March for initial bloods etc and dh to give sample. Should be quick thereafter as they have a huge pool of donors and guaranteed 2 embryos.
So that's my news. Absolutely shit but there yiu are.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxxx


----------



## V2R

Minno I'm so sorry it's not gone well I know how you feel receiving the news as they did it to me, I had to fight my emotions then ran to toilet when I got out it's horrendous news to give anyone it's like loosing someone just heartbreaking. I think a phone call is much better to deal with. It's good you have prague to set your mind on. Have a good cry & rest today, then have a cuddle with your wee boy tonight. I'll be thinking of you all day xxx


----------



## Rags

Oh Minno, I'm so gutted for you, what a rotten day. I'm pleased that you've made a move for Prague, it's something really positive to be heading towards now. Good luck to you.


----------



## Funfair1980

Minno so sorry about the devastating news can't blv they couldn't just phone than let you go all the way for nothing. At least you would have gone to discuss about funds and way forward once settled. I Don understand why they stopped early Et coz ours where 4&5 cells and one made it.
H and V hope you feel better soon. We abstained from sex till after otd, not long to go now V just keep your pma up.


----------



## H4M

Hey v2r 
Hahahahha about your smell lol!!! That's funny, I don't know if that would happen but it did make me lol! My sense of smells very bad! Had haggis at nursery today and I thought it smelt like wet dog, was disgusting actually made me physically run to the loo to spew lol!! When I used the crinone gel I was fine for the first week or so and after that bits started coming out, was clumps and looked sandy was horrible, it came out for a while after too!! Xx

Minno I am so sorry for your news that's not good, it's a bloody shame they got you in to tell you, I don't see why they couldn't have phoned you!!! It's good you got part of a refund but I can't imagine how you must be feeling going through so much with the spray and everything, did they say to you how long waiting list would be now?? I hope everything goes quick for you for the Prague plans, sending lots of hugs to you both xx


----------



## H4M

Oh and not sure when my next scan is, midwife sending out an app to go see them and will get a date then &#128522; x


----------



## V2R

Goodmorning. Minno how are you feeling today? Can I ask when you go to prague do you meet the donor/know anything about them? Do they match you up with donor eg same hair, eye colour? If you dont feel like talking about it its ok, Prague wont be long in coming round.

H4M howz the bleeding or sickness? I think these twins will keep you on your toes. Haha I had haggis for tea last night glad I never read this last night!! Wet dog lol.

Funfair- I probably wont have sex for 9 months is this works....Defo wont be doing it in the next month anyway.


----------



## Minno

Feeling a bit better today V. Making plans for Prague has helped. They are so efficient. We are set for initial visit at end march to get routine bloods and dh to give sample and me ultrasound, then they find donor match and I go back in May for ET. Guaranteed two quality embryos but may get more. Very high success rates. Can specify what you want from donor characteristics but I've kept my requests pretty basic, height/weight/hair and eye colour. All the donors are university grads and all are young. It's a fantastic set up. Feel much more positive about it than the clinics here for Donor egg ivf.

How are you feeling today.?
H, how are you?
Funfair and rags, thank you also for your support xxx


----------



## Funfair1980

Lol 9 months V maybe your hormones will make you want sex more. One of our friends advised my Dh not to have sex til 12 wks so when he came home telling me that I told him that's not gonna happen considering we had stopped when I started injections. 

Minno that's great you feeling better and got your mind set for Prague May z not far. 

Waves to everyone.


----------



## V2R

Good you feel better Minno you will be so glad you had looked into Prague. Are you going to have a holiday while there? What about after ET are you allowed to fly home straight away? They will probably keep more in touch with you. I do feel Dundee fails on communication.

Passed two days I have been exhausted I've been sleeping by 8.30pm!! I dont know if it's because I've turned into a lazy bugger with not getting swimming but I feel shattered, girls are work even commented that I look tired! I do feel like I'm away to get my period today slight niggles in my back, I keep telling wee blob to keep going & stick. 

How is everyone? 
Glitter are you due back to hospital soon?
xxx


----------



## Minno

Hi V. Heightened sense of smell, more tired than usual mmmm I wonder what could be causing that?? Lol

Yes, we have booked our flights and hotel for an end march/early Easter break in Prague which includes the first clinic visit. We get all the prep work done then and dh gives his sample. Then we book the donor and I go back next again month for ET. That will be organised so that I arrive a day or two before a day 5 transfer. You have to stay at the clinic for an hour after to rest (!) then they like you to stay in Prague that day and you can fly back next again day. Honestly, it's organised like clockwork. No angst about will I get any eggs/embies etc, it's all guaranteed with webcam embryo monitoring, hatching and embryo glue! I'm on another donor egg thread where several of the ladies have been to Prague and all are preggo now. I truly believe if it's gonna work,it's gonna work there!
They are fantastic communicators too. Always get back to you, perfect English, take care of every detail without you having to ask. In all honesty they put our clinics to shame!

I have been planning our sightseeing in Prague this morning lol

How are you doing otherwise, hanging in there or is it dragging?
H, how are things with you. Hope bleeding has settled and no more brown discharge either.
Glitter, how's it going?xx


----------



## V2R

It does sound alot better organised & you know what is happening on appointments. You do sound alot more positive when speaking about Prague. Make the most of your time there a wee holiday/sight seeing is just what you need. It's so good this website is here to share experiences eh.

I've had two wee bleeds today when wiping after toilet oh says I'm white & not looking well probably because I'm a bit worried. That crinone cream has just started coming out tonight as well Yuck. Xx


----------



## Minno

Could be implantation bleed petal or I've read that the crinon gel can cause irritation of the cervix and a bit bleeding too. It's a bit early for af so unlikely it means anything bad but no wonder you're worried, I would be too, but it think it sounds like a good sign. Try not to worry too much if you can :hugs:

Yep definately feel better about Prague. At least will get a chance and that's half the battle! They offer techniques there I've never even heard of like embryo gen? Will have to look it up. 

Af started for me today :growlmad: ah well at least it gets my body back to normal and off the meds. Hoping it's not a killer af. Starting back combat next week :) 
Xxx


----------



## H4M

Hi everyone! Wow what a busy tiring couple of days I've had! Currently lying on sofa while DH makes me a cup of tea :). Xx

Minno Prague sounds amazing! And very positive the fact you are guarenteed embryos!! I'm excited for you, and the fact it'll be like a wee holIday too will be great as hopefully will relax you too, the time will pass too and it's not long away, and if it means you get your wee miracle then just relax your body and rest before :) xx

V2r hope the tww not killing you too much, I've heard about implantation bleeding too and the crinone can make you bleed, it is horrible when it comes out isn't it! Eww! Not long now! One week to go!! Eeeeekkkkk! How you feeling? Xx

I've been ok, still getting the brown discharge a little &#128532; not much but not very nice, other day there was a wee bit of fresh stuff again but I'm trying not to worry! If it continues after next tue then I will go back, have midwife app on 6th feb :) xx


----------



## glitter1980

Hi Girls,

Sorry for the previous meltdown! - out of character but things are much brighter!

Anyhow - Minno so sorry to read your news but it does seem like you have a solid plan in place, why is it so different there? even paying privately over here, most clinics don't provide so much. Exciting though!!.

V - excellent!! when is your OTD? I must have missed it reading through the threads. What are you doing to keep yourself occupied?

Hope the twingos aren't causing too much trouble H! - have you been tempted to buy anything yet? for me I don't think I could resist no matter how early! the weeks are flying by - although I bet if you could sleep or the next wee (OTD) I'm sure you would prefer that V?!!.


As for me - I had my baseline scan yesterday, I had Sarah? she was lovely. So there was no activity in my ovaries and my lining was 2.7mm which she said was perfect. (ha!!) So I got my purple bag of injectable goodies. I am on 200mg? of Gonal F. I took my first on just under my belly button last night, actually I expected to have to apply pressure to get the need through the skin so before I even thought about it it was in! wont be so easy tonight probably. I felt the liquid go in but apart from the slight nip it was ok. My next app is next Friday with all the good stuff hopefully happening the week after eek. xxx


----------



## V2R

Hey Hope everyone is having a good weekend.
I ment to say in my last post that's amazing they have a webcam to watch the embryos so can you have a look online Minno? It's amazing how organised Prague is & how disorganized Dundee is I know they can't predict how treatment goes but appointment times are a nightmare especially when we lie to our work for time off. It's good your body has gone straight back to normal after meds.

Glitter how is your injections going? No side effects? It will be all go soon. I hope you've stayed away from the fags, everyone has a wee meltdown it's good your feeling better.

H how are you feeling? 

Nothing happening with me, I'm maybe going to wait until 2nd to test my Oh has the footy on Sat & dont want to ruin his day if it's bad news. I am getting so impatient. The wee bleed mustve been the crinone cream irritating as next day a chunk came out Yuck. I've been wondering all weekend would I have a bleed before test if it's negative or what would happen? My mind been going wild with am I or not??
Xxx


----------



## Rags

Glad things have settled V. Are you still exhausted and smell sensitive? Hang in there.


----------



## Minno

Yep it's a good set up. I just want to get in with it now. Waiting for word from the consultant when he wants me to start bcp to make sure we can synchronise for May. Might not be enough time if I wait till we go there at end march.

You are hanging in there brilliantly V. Have you had any symptoms or anything? I had a bit of nausea and af cramps before my bfp. Even had a bleed the day before OTD and thought it was all over. Just goes to show. 

H, how are you feeling? Everything settled down?

Glitter, not long at all for you now, glad you're feeling better
Xxx


----------



## V2R

I dont know if I have any symtoms tbh I'm still tired but now I think maybe because of the lack of sleep before ET, I actually dont know what is normal with my body lol. I get wee pains at night feels like growing pains in my tummy but it could just be my mind working overtime! This is torture!!xxx


----------



## H4M

Glitter that's fantastic not long now, you getting excited? Xx

V the waits horrible isn't it :( I hated it, mind working overtime, I dont think I had any symptoms, can't remember seems that long ago now! Ah having to wait a day extra lol!! Less than a week left!!! Xx

Minno hope your ok, Prague is sounding very positive :) xx

I'm feeling ok, absolutely exhausted! Going to my bed very soon, hubby's on a course tonight so I'm on my own too and with being exhausted I'm feeling a bit emotional and like I just want him here :(!! (Sap I know) can't help it though! Sickness is still coming and going but touch wood not as bad as it has been so I'm hoping this is it going away...... Xx


----------



## V2R

The wait is a nightmare I woke up four times last night thinking I was away to be sick or have diarrhea but nothing happened I actually think I was dreaming! My mind must be playing tricks on me. I think I will buy a test & do a sneaky test at work on Friday is that bad of me? I really want to know if it's worked & with him being away all day on Sat it will drive me mad the not knowing, if it is negative I'm better sulking/crying on my own ARGH this is the longest week ever!!!


----------



## H4M

Aww v2r I know exactly what you mean. Just don't pee for hours and do one on Saturday night :), doing one on Friday would be ok but you may find it hard to hide the outcome? If positive you will be ecstatic and if neg you will be really upset :(, I have everything crossed for you, I'm sure it'll all be fine xxx


----------



## glitter1980

Hey everyone,

Day 5 of stimms. Actually really don't mind them! A
So as I type I have a hot water bottle of my belly area watching the Jump! How rubbish is Telly right now.

So if my scan goes ok on Friday then EC should be Monday! I am getting a wee bit excited H but scared to at the same time. DH is convinced this is the time wish I could share his enthusiasm but just a wee bit feert!. 

How's everyone tonight? Xxx


----------



## Rags

glitter1980 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Day 5 of stimms. Actually really don't mind them! A
> So as I type I have a hot water bottle of my belly area watching the Jump! How rubbish is Telly right now.
> 
> So if my scan goes ok on Friday then EC should be Monday! I am getting a wee bit excited H but scared to at the same time. DH is convinced this is the time wish I could share his enthusiasm but just a wee bit feert!.
> 
> How's everyone tonight? Xxx

Nearly Friday already, how are you doing? Fingers crossed for Monday, that would be fantastic.

V, how goes it today. Your nearly there hunny, just a few more days. Are you still exausted.


----------



## H4M

Good luck for tomorrow Glitter I'm sure it'll all go fine :) my DH is the same a very positive person lol, don't no how they can be :) xx


----------



## V2R

Hi 
Glitter hope today has gone well. Are you in on Monday for EC?

Well if I'm not pregnant I have either a bug or my iron levels are crap. Lightheaded/slight headaches/sicky/tired during the day & I'm waking up every night with odd feelings of being unwell but I'm ok. Also I feel at night like a cramp on my right side. Very odd feeling. I'm defo doing the test on Sat I cant wait any longer as if I'm not pregnant I need to go to the doctor to see whats up! It's been a long bloody week!!!!

Hope everyone is keeping well. xxx


----------



## Rags

Gosh V, i've everything crossed for you, it's sounding so positive.


----------



## Minno

Good luck V, I think you're preggo! How are you feeling about testing? X


----------



## H4M

Wow v sounding great &#128077; not that your unwell but in the hope your pregnant :p!! Eeek I'm so excited for you, seems like ages ago I tested now! Two more sleeps!!! Xx


----------



## H4M

Minno how you feeling? Xx


----------



## glitter1980

Thanks All!

Last injection before the big boy! Well hopefully my scans early tomorrow so I'll soon see. Actually thinking I make get kept on the stimms longer. I have no sensations really, a slight tightness every now and then but nothing compared to the effects I've read. Shouldn't read what everyone else says, one thing I have learned even if it's texted book perfect text book not so perfect - you just never know!.

Good luck with testing V! - doesn't feel that long ago that we were all thinking - ' yep, your preggers H!' - now it's your turn for the happy dance V xxx

How you feeling H? Who have you told? Xx 

Minno how's the plans coming? Have you got stuff finalized? Xx

Thanks Rags, the more positive vibes the better! Calling in all favors ..! Xx


----------



## H4M

Glitter looking forward to hear how you get on, I never felt any different, even though mine was short protocol so you never know :) xx
I'm ok, been quite sick yesterday and was sick this morning and at tea time and feel pretty crap tonight, also have a splitting headache :(, we've told our parents and brothers/ sisters and work that's all :) xx


----------



## Minno

Hey girls. Exciting times for V and Glitter. Wishing you both lots of luck for tomorrow/Saturday. Looking forwarding to hearing all the news :)
H, sorry you are still feeling sicky. Hope it doesn't last too much longer for you. Has the bleeding settled down?
I am doing ok I guess. Have finalised things with Prague. They are putting me on the pill from March period most likely. Then it's full steam ahead from there until transfer in May. Still don't fully understand how they are shutting down my cycle as the pill is just to help synchronise my cycle with donor and then they put me on the oestrogen to build lining etc no sniffing,injections either. Just leaving it to them though.
Xx


----------



## glitter1980

Hi everyone, 

Just back from NWs - I had Maureen, place was packed.

So not great news but not bad either. I have around 15 follicles, largest being 15, a few 13's, 11's, 10's and a few much smaller. My lining is 10mm - worried that it'll get too thick. 

More Gonal F, back Monday with EC planned for Wednesday!

Needing advice! & sorry if it's TMI but after the scan when the nurse left I (wiped) and noticed light pinky blood, not dark but pinky fluidy. When I looked back at the cloth cover on the examination chair I noticed it there too. The nurse never said anything and it certainly wasn't there before I went in!. Not my stomachs very sore! Just wondering if this is some time of ovarian fluid or something.. Clueless!.

Minno, oh good glad things are in motion! easy to say but go with what the say him, try not over think it. The results they have speak for themselves so try focus on that. Reading over old post etc you've been such a fantastic support and continue to be and I genuinely hope Prague has your BFP waiting for you xxx

H- are you getting a wee belly bump yet? They do say that those who conceive through IVF tend to show quicker because of the stimms etc. don't know if that's true but read it a few times! Xx

Wishing you luck for tomorrow V!

Xxx


----------



## H4M

I'm not sure why Minno, but they seem to have very positive outcomes so they will know what they are doing / talking about :), it will come round very quickly for you, the bleeding only lasted length of my period so *touch wood* that's all it was :) xx

Glitter that's not bad, just focus on Monday and I'm sure it'll all be fine :), better having that extra couple of days to bring them on more :), I'm really not to sure about the pinky stuff, have you had anymore since hosp? Maybe just what they use to put on the scanner? I never had that though, if your worried maybe phone them but I'm sure if it was anything to worry about the nurse would have said. I have a bit of a belly / bloat, worse afternoon / night, feeling when I wear my jeans it hurts a bit and very uncomfy lol xx


----------



## glitter1980

Aw H! Yeh! Let that baby bump stick out with pride!. It will change so much so quickly. I've not had anymore of the pinky fluid, only when I was there so with wait and see if anymore comes back I'll give them an email tomorrow. Think I was hoping for EC Monday but I think it's relatively common to have a couple of scans during stimms, this was my first today so hopefully they will grow over the weekend! Just the lining I'm concerned about.

Felt excited for the first time today, actually seeing what was on screen was a bit surreal in a nice way. Xxx


----------



## Minno

Glitter, they use lubricant for the dildo can and it's likely mixed with a wee bit blood around your cervix - perfectly normal, your cervix is very sensitive at the moment. Your lining will be perfect. I had some bleeding last time before ET and it wasn't an issue. I agree with H, good to be having the weekend to encourage your follicles to grow. Sounds like you've already got a great number, just need them a little bit bigger and they will be by wed for sure.

V, have you tested yet or are you holding on til tomoro? I'm all excited for you.

Yes H, Glitter, I think I'm just going to have to forget all the little bits of knowledge I have about this ivf stuff and handover to the experts lol! One bit of news for today - I paid for my 'service pack' for Prague. Basically it means we get picked up at airport and taken to hotel, then transfers to clinic and back to hotel, then back to airport. We also get a mobile phone given to us with Czech credit so that we are in constant contact with the clinic while we're in Prague. I am super impressed with them! They think of everything !!
Wasn't expensive either. ;) xx


----------



## H4M

It is a bit of a let down when you expect it to be sooner, I got sent away for a few more days as they thought I'd have EC on the Friday but was the Monday as I needed a few more days :) xx

Aww Minno that sounds really good :) they seem very organised and efficient, that's good it didn't cost much and it's good to know you have all transfers sorted so don't need to worry about getting from place to place :) xx


----------



## glitter1980

Thanks Girls.

That makes sense Minno, she was rather 'firm' in her approach! Nothing pinky since. Such a strange experience today - she asked me if I'd write down the numbers so there's me lying back, legs akimbo, with a big rod roaming my insides and the nurse shouting out the results. It was like the worst game of bingo imaginable!! Actually mentioned it at the time,I was rather amused.

Minno, Prague set up sounds brilliant. Why they can't be more efficient over here eh. The little things make a difference and takes away stress that's just not needed. Aye, Dr Google is our friend some says other days he is the worst invention ever! You've given yourself good advice! Hard though I know. Xxx

What lining results did you girls have? Xx


----------



## Minno

Ha ha Glitter I have an image of you ticking off the numbers in flagrante lol not very dignified heh?!
My lining was 8.3mm on first scan after a week on 6mg oestrogen. I'm pretty sure it got thicker after that as I was on the oestrogen for another ten days before what would have been ET.
Altho, af was really ok for me considering all the drugs. Bit confused by that. Maybe when my body is left to its own devices my lining gets even thicker than when I'm on the drugs lol xx


----------



## glitter1980

Oh Minno, it was funny - any shyness I once had went out the window went this fertility malarkey started. Braw - not!. Minno is the number of embies allowed for transfer the same as the UK policy? Xx

There just doesn't seem to be any solid trend with IVF and all that goes with, perfect cycles are always the best ones. So much conflicting stuff out there. Xx


----------



## H4M

Hahaha Glitter I can sympathise with you as I had to do that the second time! Sitting with legs in air piece of paper and pen in hand listening for numbers to be thrown at me! I actually forgot about that hahaha!! Xx

Well coronation street turned me into an emotional wreck I cried when it finished for 10mins solid bubbling my eyes out lol!! I'm normally an emotional wreck but that was a bit exaggerated lol, not sure if it's these hormones but jeez was like the world ended lol x


----------



## glitter1980

Haha H! I felt very important! .. It was on a bit of tissue too. I wonder if they'll ask me to do it again on Monday! - shall be fair disappointed if they don't!. Will borrow my granny's lucky bingo pen.

Oh no can't watch corrie I dip in and out every one and then but I watch Halley's last scene - bubbling like a baby. Big softie. I used to cry at the 'littlest Hobo' when I was younger. Only at the end though - when I saw hobo walking down the highway alone.. So you can guess the monster mess I was in the other night!. Xxx


----------



## Minno

Glitter, ninewells adhere to uk policy on single embryo transfer however, if you don't have a clear 'front runner' they will transfer two sub optimal embies. I think that's what happened with H - and now look at her! :) I think it really depends on what stage your embies are at, your age, and quality of embies. X


----------



## Minno

Lol to granny's bingo pen :) x


----------



## V2R

Goodmorning great news I'm pregnant I couldn't stop giggling we are over the moon this has been such a hard journey. I even went to my mum & dads at 8.30 to tell them & they aren't in argh my mum is working I'm bursting to tell them.
Glitter the hospital know what they are doing so just relax you will get there eventually.
Sorry just a quick message today Minno your a tough cookie Prague sounds perfect xxx


----------



## Minno

Wow amazing news V, so happy for you. You must be ecstatic! When did you test? No wonder you are bursting to tell folks! Enjoy your special moment xxx


----------



## H4M

Haha glitter at the bingo pen, I had another nurse in the first time with me lol, I'm an emotional wreck too :( xx

Yeh Minno they only put one unless they aren't full blasts then get option of two xx

:wohoo: V I am soooo happy for you!!!! Yayyyyyy!!!!! :happydance: bet you are so excited !!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you've managed to tell your mum and dad now lol xx


----------



## glitter1980

Congratulations V!! - time did you test?, did you watch the HPT changing it did you sneak a peak a few minutes later? ) so pleased. Like Minno said, enjoy these moments! Being wary won't alter the future but being wary will never give you these moments back so enjoy!!!!!! Xxx

Thanks Minno & H - giggles and advice xxx


----------



## Rags

Fantastic V, so absolutely delighted for you both. I've been bursting to get to a computer all day to find out how your test had gone. Amazing, I'm grinning from ear to ear. How have your folks taken it?


----------



## V2R

Thank you everyone  I tested at 6am put the bit of paper over it & took it to the bedroom so we could look at it together all we could do is giggle. I called the hospital my scan date is Feb 18th & I will be 7 weeks & 1 day pregnant. I popped into the doctor this morning & they were totally rude to me I normally dont take crap but I thought nope dont get uptight & I woke up with a sore throat/head so I take it I'm getting the cold!!

How is everyone's internet/phone signal? I have had none all week/weekend!! xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Wow V that's fantastic news am so happy for you. Am at college as I read your news, if only you had seen the grinning on my face. Was down with sore throat/headache all last week which developed to a terrible cold went to the Doc but couldn't get anything. I bought lemon and ginger tea which I was taking with honey and it was helpful it easys off the dry throat and let the mucus come out. Feeling much better now. 

Good luck for today Glitter.
Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## glitter1980

Ha V! Loving the sneaky peekie paper method! - How did you break it to your folks?

Well as for me that's me back about an hr from NW and just had my phone all from the nurse. I've to trigger tonight 12:30am! It's actually here!.

Lining was 10.4 mm

About 20 follicles - 20mm/20mm/19mm/18mm/16mm. 
And everything else ranging down. Nervous, excited & feeling very bloated!! Xxx


----------



## Funfair1980

Glitter that's a great number of follicles and size brilliant news, so ec on Wednesday.


----------



## V2R

Whoohoo Glitter you will be so glad you held off it will give you a better egg outcome. Are you in Wednesday for EC? Just try & relax it will over before you know it then it's time for the party in the lab ;-) Do you know what they are planning to do in the lab ivf/icsi?

Funfair great idea for the tea my throat is really sore I'm sure I have some berry tea in the house I'd love a big gulp of tesco cough syrup but I dont think I'm allowed it!

I called the midwife this afternoon & she told me no way will I be 7 weeks on the 18th Feb well thats what the hospital told me!! She told me to call back after my scan & said I better not be drinking & do I smoke (eh hello I've been going through IVF,dafty). I'm told one thing from the hospital then another from doctor surgery & midwife! Wish I was going to Dundee for all my appointments Forfar is full of rude people.


----------



## Funfair1980

V when was your ec by the way? You add 2 wks more from the day of ec that will be how far who gone. Its sad that Forfar's got rude pple they should treat you nicely since you preg hopefully they will change once you in their system. Victoria maternity has got the best staff ever.


----------



## Rags

Glitter, great, how exciting. That is such a good number of follies and really good sizes, very, very promising.

V, don't let the midwife get you down, I sometimes wonder why some people take on the jobs they do if they can't be bothered making the effort. As for dating, the clinic knows exactly what they are doing and these days until your official dating scan most midwives are a bit non commital anyway, it seems to be one of those skills that are being lost with access to all the technology they have.


----------



## glitter1980

Thanks Everyone!

Yes EC will be Wednesday. Trigger tonight/tomorrow at 12:30am - then set off at 6:00am Weds morning for admission at 8:15. What will be will be! Feeling positive but not going to let my excitement get the better of sense!, got a long road still to travel so to speak..

What do the do when I get there ? They said I most likely won't be in theatre till 12ish!.

V, everyone - do you count the date from the day of transfer? Or the day of fertilization? - I'm confused!!! I remember commenting in H calling the MW - very real now!! Love all this positive stuff going about. Xx


----------



## H4M

V that's not very good about midwife very rude, they were ok when I phoned them and that was Forfar too, they just told me to phone back after scan but took all my details, hope you feel better soon xx

Funfair hope you feel better soon too, not long now!! You excited? Xx

Glitter if you don't mind me asking where do you stay? That's early to set off :o, when I went in I got taken to a bed and then had several people come around and explain the procedure Ect, got the needle put on my hand then had to just wait until it was my turn !! Was 4th lol, they then came and gave me meds to start sedation and took me through and then done it ! A lot of waiting but procedure over and done with quick, my stomach was a bit sore after for a while though xx

Minno how are you? Xx

I've been really sick today, just when I think I'm getting better I have a very bad day :( really hope it goes soon! I'm drained :( xx


----------



## glitter1980

Hey H - I live in Larbert/Falkirk. But, we have to drop our little dog off at my mum and dads which will take us to about 6:30. It takes us about 1hr 10 without the extra bits, not sure what the traffics going to be like around the 7:30 mark, so I know we'll be a good 20 mins early but that's alright.. Maybe make it 6:15! 

H at what point did your other half leave you? Good info thanks. DH has had the cheek tonight to say he (jokingly) feels violated having to perform in a pot' .. Actually think he was partly serious but did make me chuckle. I've told him that the male performance room is 'communal' like a changing room in a clothes shop. He believed me for a while. Serves him right!! Haha!!

Aww, Not so good about feeling iffy again, are you able to enjoy things a bit H? or you just to knacked. Xx


----------



## H4M

Hahaha about your oh what ashame, can't be nice for them I know my hubby hated it!! Lol about changing room tho haha!! He stayed the whole time, when I got taken in for procedure I got wheeled on the bed and he stayed there until I got back, I was out of it by then anyway, and when I came back he was there <3. Tbh I haven't thought to much about it, I'm still a bit worried something happens, I have midwife this week and get my next scan app so hopefully after that I can relax a bit, but with feeling so sick and Ill it's hard to think of anything else :( xx


----------



## glitter1980

Ach I know, it's easy for an outsider looking in saying this and that but it won't take away the fear factor. But!!! Feeling sick lets you know they are there trying to get comfy!. Roll on scan day. Xxx I said to my DH that he'll probably get sent away, so I think he was thinking a sneaky trip to McDonalds and a snooze in the car would be on the cards. I shall show him your message! He's a big softy I think he would burst out in tears if he saw me stretchered & pass out. Bless xx


----------



## Minno

Lots of exciting things going on here. Glitter,wishing you all the best for Wednesday - and then the 'fun' begins!
V, hope you are still on cloud 9 despite feeling sick. Hope you feel better soon x
H, hope your sickness passes hun and you can have the second scan and feel reassured.
I've heard from clinic today - they are sending me my itinerary for our first trip over to Prague next month. It's all good to go :)
Xx


----------



## V2R

Hey Glitter I was quiet lucky first time I was first on the list I was on my own when I came round & my friend picked me up. Second time dh stayed with me & I was second on the list. I think he liked having a quickie lol first time he had to come back to the ward with his pot but last time there was a button he had to press & pop it through a hatch (which he prefered). Good luck for tomorrow & rest after ec.

Minno brilliant I wonder what will be in your pack? You dont have to do any spray do you? Have you been put back on Dundee waiting list? I think Prague sounds alot more organised & it's great you will be guarented eggs. Finger crossed for you I hope you have all your sight seeing planned.

My cold is still coming along nicely lol I would like some cough syrup but I bought mints to suck instead. I feel nothing from wee blob just a bit of a niggle at night on my right side & a sore back. I am tempted to test on Sat again to make sure i blob is still there!! xx


----------



## V2R

Oh my date of egg retrievel was 13th Jan so the hospital are correct with the dates. Confusing when I havent had a period since 7th Dec!! xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hey V hope your cold gets better it sucks when I take any meds but hey it's for a good cause. That means you 5wks preg now and will be 7wks by the 18th. I had back pains as well if I can remember very well and the boobs used to kill me in the 1st trimester didn't want dh near them. 

Good luck for tomorrow Glitter, its going to be party in the lab.

H hope you feeling better with the twins not too long for your 12wks scan. 

Minno Prague is coming up very quick hope everything goes well for you and you will soon join the preggo land.

We are 32wks now counting down days. Went for my follow up scan yesterday and the wee man is head down I think he feels comfy that way as he was like that at 28 wks. We having a baby shower on the 1st of March then edd 1st of April, can't wait. Got hospital bag packed for us now. Waiting for furniture to be delivered next Saturday.


----------



## Minno

Fantastic funfair soooo exciting for you, you will soon be meeting your little man :) do you feel ready? 

V, I think the pack will be an itinerary for our first trip with info on meds, tests, plan etc. They are putting me on the pill in March. Not long to go really. Yes we are back on Dundee list but I think Prague is the way forward for us now and we get two goes minimum so hopefully we won't need Dundee!
Keep well everyone xxx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie Ladies

Oh Minno I can't wait am ready for him to come out anytime after baby shower. 
Glitter how did ec went yesterday, hope you Oky. 
The preggo in the house how are you doing and the morning sickness. 
Waves to everyone.


----------



## H4M

Hi everyone! Sorry not been on in a few days, been so busy :( how's everyone doing?
Funfair how exciting having your baby shower planned and furniture !! Getting real and exciting now! Will fly by xx

Glitter how did you get on with EC? Xx

V2r how you feeling? Xx
Minno hope your ok and looking forward to your amazing journey! Xx

Wondering how Pcct and Kaiden is? Xx

Well sickness been on and off, had midwife today and got asked a million questions lol! Today I seem to have a bit of brown discharge again :( so feeling a bit worried but trying not to think bad (happened after midwife or would have asked her) I also have feeling I may be getting a urine infection so midwife took sample to test so not sure if maybe to do with all that! My bodies not resting is it lol xx


----------



## Minno

H, some of the discharge may be from uti. I think your body is telling you it needs to rest. Can you take any time off work? It's so difficult isn't it. Thinking of you xx

Ha ha funfair, that's my girl. Get the pressies first then you'll be ready to pop lol

V how are u feeling? All good?
Glitter how did it go yesterday?
Xxx


----------



## H4M

Thanks Minno, yeh I think I need to just chill out a little, my works a very physical job where I don't stop, I have two weeks left to work after this week then I am off for a week so hopefully will chill out and get some long lies then :) I'm trying not to worry about the discharge but it's hard, any little pain or niggle I feel I'm worried, getting my next scan on 18th so can't wait to just see if everything's ok. I'm going to be lazy at work today and just sit and do some paperwork lol xx


----------



## V2R

Hi everyone. Well I did another pregnancy test today I all of a sudden thought what if that test on Sat was wrong! But no its still postive. Whoohoo. I just want to get the scan done to make sure wee blob is growing. No sickness....yet. I've not done any exercise since ET only waling I'm scared but planning on getting back to light swimming next week.

H4M-Get plenty of rest at the weekend. Was the midwife nice? Did you get your 12week scan? Or is the 18th your 12 week? I'm confused with all the dates.

Funfair-How exciting have you got a name for your wee boy yet? A baby shower sounds great fun. Are you feeling good through pregnancy? Oh it's exciting howz his nursery looking.

Minno- I keep saying this but Prague sounds perfect for you. Have you received your pack yet? I wonder what will be in it. It sounds like they monitor your cycle more closely if they put you on the pill and at least you know the donor will be ready at the same time as you. It sounds great. Have you planned all your sight seeing?

Glitter hope your ok? xx


----------



## H4M

V2r I was the exact same with second test panicked thinking it would be neg :(, I actually have been feeling last couple of days I want to test again to make sure I still am lol! The midwife was really nice and friendly that I got :) she said there is 4 midwifes there but they work in pairs so she's my main one but another girl is too, but most of my app will be at ninewells with it being a twin preg she said. Scans on 18th, get the test for down syndrome then too, just feeling all a little worried with the discharge Ect &#128532;. The midwife told me walking and swimming is best exercise for being preg but to take it easy xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hey V how are you doing, Yea we got a name Mal'akh it is. Nursery furniture will be delivered next Sat the 15th but we not gonna assemble til after baby shower as some of my friends from England are gonna use our spare bedroom. We got the moses basket and the bath and charging unit ready just incase Mal'akh decide to come early. We getting big and tired now plus backache apart from that have been strong through out and I never had any sickness.


----------



## glitter1980

Hi everyone, 

I've been in hiding for the last few days, not been good.

EC was on Wednesday, only 5 eggs collected. They looked good and DH's sample was good too. I came home and cried my wee eyes out I knew it wouldn't end well. So Thursday morning and Sylvia the embryologist calls. Zero fertilization, zero!!, eggs and sample still looked good. Apparently, where swimmers and eggs look ok, it only occurs in around 10% of cases. So devastated!, really didn't think it would have hit me so hard. I was too upset to speak to her when she phoned back but DH did. She said that is our 'diagnosis' for whatever reason both eggs and sperm aren't coming together. In a way once the upset subsided, it was actually a slight relief. No one has ever given us a reason why we couldn't conceive and all results have always came back good or better than good. So moving forward, I have a review app with Dr Kay at the beginning of March. Sylvia confirmed it will be icsi all the way. But, I do think my stimm drugs may need to change, 200mg probably isn't enough. By the time EC came around I had around 25 mid teens and below follies but only 3 mature. 

I have to say though everyone was fantastic in the ward. Really no complaints. Onwards and Upwards!!


----------



## H4M

Glitter I'm so sorry to hear that, stay positive and shouldn't be long for your next go, I am very surprised they never offered you icsi with the 5 eggs? I thought that's an option they would have given you :/, glad everyone's been good in the ward Ect, I know it's hard and such a dampner but try to stay positive and at least now you know you will get icsi and a better chance of success :hugs: xxx


----------



## glitter1980

Thanks H xx because we have no other diagnosed issues and because DH sample looked good on the day, icsi wasn't an option. I did ask her on the day and she said it's all based on pre-diagnosed conditions, DH sample and if we had a previous cycle to compare it too. So Icsi wasn't considered for us, frustrates me that we have one less shot because of it. I think given all out results over the years have been 'great' then maybe it should have been icsi first go. Who knows but I've had a good cry so hopefully can move in and be positive for the next round. Thank you xxx


----------



## V2R

H4M-So you got an early appointment at Whitehills for a chat with midwife? Thats good they are nice. Have they spoken to you about breast feeding? My friend told me they put pressure on her to say she would try it. Is the downs test something they say we have to get done? Your 12week scan is same day as my 7 week.

Funfair - A baby shower sounds so much fun. Thats a lovley name I'm sure I'm prenouncing it correctly. Is your nursery furniture built? Oh it will be so nice to see the nursery coming together.

Glitter - So sorry to hear your treatment hasnt gone well. I would imagine you will be on the same protocol as me as only one of my eggs fertilised but never made it passed stage 1. It's great the hospital have told you what they plan to do next time. I would suggest you make a list of questions to ask at your appointment in March. First IVF is a test as they really dont know how anyone is going to respond to treatment.

Minno- Any sign of your information pack? how are you keeping? xxx


----------



## Rags

Glitter, how rotten for you both, it's a lot to go through for the outcome you got. I think you are right though, there is the really positive fact that you now know that for whatever reason things just haven't been coming together. You now get to go into April understanding where the issue might have been and with everyone ready to overcome it for you. Go ICSI!


----------



## H4M

That's ashame Glitter, stay positive for next time, you wonder why they don't just do icsi anyway :s, odd. At least they know now and you know what's going to happen &#128522; xx

Hey v2r, they told me to phone them once if had my scan but took all my details when I first phoned, so when I phoned back they just said would send out an app and that's when got Info about downs test Ect, you don't have to get it done it's just an option, I just want it done :). She did talk about breast feeding but only spoke to me about it never forced anything or asked am I or not, she said to me it would prob be hard for me with two but if they are premature then they would advise expressing milk for them to have as it's best for them being premature, but basically my choice :). Aww that's weird it's same day !! &#128522; how you keeping? Xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Omg Glitter so sorry for what you went through, am glad you managing to recover and look for the way forward which is your next round. Can I ask are you paying or being funded. 

Just a week to go now for you V and H, counting down. We putting up the nursery furniture after baby shower, can't wait now.


----------



## Minno

Glitter so very sorry about what happened. It sucks! I wonder if they are just a bit on the overly cautious side with the stim meds. Was surprised they didn't offer us icsi either whereas gcrm it was all icsi. Different clinics I guess. Fantastic that you have another go so soon and I really feel you will get a much better outcome next time.

V and H, scans ahoy! So exciting. Can't wait to hear how they go. Hope you are both keeping well. 

I am doing away. Back to combat and feel good! Waiting on info from Prague and getting everything ready for the trip. Will get pack end of this month then it's all systems go. Be interested to see how different it all is over there. Icsi all the way, embryo glue and assisted hatching as standard!

Speak soon ladies xxxx


----------



## V2R

Yep one week to go. I cant wait to see my wee blob I'm a bit scared incase nothing is there! I've been feeling fine maybe a bit quesy at times & I've gone right off homemade soup. I cant wait to get back swimming I've been really missing it once I see all is ok I'll get back I'll not do too much.
Can I ask when did you all tell your work? I'm tempted to tell mine at 10weeks only because we have a girl covering maternity leave at the moment but she will be gone by the time I have my 12week scan. Be nice to give her a chance at my job. My work is not going to be happy but I cant wait to tell them wipe that smug look off of one persons face who depends alot on me!!!!

Glitter how are you? Did the hospital tell you how long to wait until your next treatment? I was 6 months. Remember dont give up trying natural you never know it might happen. Also I did a mixture of IVF/ICSI this time ICSI was working the best in the first day but it ended up I had an IVF egg put back in, so you never know how your eggs & sperm are going to respond. It is a waiting game of we never know whats happening.


----------



## H4M

Not long until your pack will come now Minno :) and it's 11th feb already! Times flying by!! What a journey that will be for you :) xx

V2r I told my work when I went back from being Ill think I was 7 weeks, but that was purely because I am so Ill, I prob wouldn't have told them yet if wasn't for spewing all day long lol!! Glad you are feeling ok, I was very worried too, thought was gonna go hosp to be told nothing was there, I'm looking forward to scan next wk to actually see babies!! But I'm scared something's happened :( xx

I've been ill today !! Sick 6 times this morning before 10.30 :(! Bit better this afternoon, keep having dizzy spells and sore heads! Wahhhhh!! Xx


----------



## V2R

Goodmorning everyone Funday Friday at last! I'm feeling fine wish I had a bit of sickness (H4M you will hate me saying this the amount of sickness you have had) or something to know wee blob is there. My mum did say she had no sickness with my sister so I might be lucky. Mixed emotions for Tuesday I'm excited but scared I just want to know my wee blob is growing.

Minno how are you, are you feeling prepared for Prague? 

Glitter are you ok? Remember we are all here for you if you want a chat we have all gone through different experiences with ivf but we can always lend an ear. 

Funfair is your babyshower soon? Let us know all the goodies you get & what happens....I want a babyshower too lol.

How is everyone else getting on? xxx


----------



## Funfair1980

Happy valentines ladies, hope you all got some treats today. 
H the joys of pregnancy, I think twins make you go through a lot. 
V I know what you mean wanting a bit of pregnancy symptoms for reassurance. I never had any sickness apart from sore boobs kept on worrying till I had my 12wks scan. Don't worry huny your little bubba is stuck with you for the next 7 months. 
2 wks to go for baby shower can't wait. Then I will give Mal'akh eviction notice. 
Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## glitter1980

Hi everyone 

Thank you for all your kind wishes and support, I'm not part of any other threads or boards- feel too at home here!. I'm ok, I'm not bubbling anymore, last wk
I was at the.. 'this time last week' or 'I would be testing in xx amount of days' - that stage. It'll pass, just one of those things and AF arrived today with avengence!.

I think as much as I've tried to be aware of DH and how he's been feeling it wasn't really until last night I really felt for him. I recorded the Tina Malone program about her ivf baby journey - so thought I would watch it last night, I had to turn it off after 5mins. She was getting her 20wk scan and you could hear the heart beat. Looked over at DH, big juicy tears filling his eyes. So I used Valentines day (not big on this day) as an excuse to super spoiled him. He's just been amazing. 

Thanks V - can I ask what changes they made to your meds? Cycle 1 v cycle 2? Sylvia the embryologist said it would most likely start after 3 bleeds but I got a wee fright when I read they never started your second one for 6 months! So I emailed Anne RE cycle 2 timescale - she said that my next cycle should start either April or May period maybe more cash this year or somethingX have you told anyone yet V? Xx

Minno - I think they may have been over cautious - she said my 200 m of meno was because my AMH was high so it was a good safe, steady amount - I should have questioned it at the time but I didn't (my AMH is 16! normal range for 33 yrs - but hey ho - even if I had got 30 eggs it wouldn't have made a difference. It may next time though!. So looks like it's going to me and you Minno!! Not long now- we'll be back on the crazzzxyyyyy train!! Do you know what your meds/protocol will be? X

H- I'm not sure if they do rescue ICSI up there, but if they no idea why the didn't do it after they realized nothing was happening, I'll ask that at my review app. Glad that all is well with you! I enjoy your wee updates, everything seems to be going by so quickly, a lot slower for you though- I would imagine! Xxx

Sorry I've not been popping much on the thread there are lots of positive exciting stuff going on and don't want to be adding my gloom to it!. It's a hard battle and you girls know that better than anyone - so for those 'mammas to be' i hope to join you at some point this year!. 

Rags, Funfair - thanks for your wee messages - means a lot. I one of those people that feed off of others emotions so the wee positive notes help masses. Thank you xxx

Hope everyone's ok - sorry for the short story! Xx

P.S - Funfair- Only 2 NHS goes at IVF/ICSI - I'm Forth Valley - then it's robbing Peter to pay Paul time!


----------



## Minno

Ah yes Glitter, I was recently also at the 'this time today I should have been testing' stage. Sigh. What can we do but try to Move forward, and at least you have a plan for April/May, that's not long at all.
AFM, I am getting closer to getting started. Just waiting on feb af to show and then have to contact clinic as think they will out me on bcp. Expecting an itinerary from them for our trip next month quite soon. Got it all planned out with me going back in may for ET, assuming all well. Right now though I think my body is still a bit messed up from all the meds as I keep getting hot flashes, especially at night. Never had them before not even on the meds! V you had them didn't you? I don't sweat but I feel really hot for a couple mins then it passes. Not fun! Hope they settle down after af shows. Got a bit of a sore throat too. Bugger!

How are the preggo ladies doing? Scans this week? Looking forward to all the news :) xxx


----------



## H4M

Glad your ok v2r , don't worry if you want symptoms I understand as I would too so I could at least feel a little bit pregnant but after so much sickness it gets tiring lol! I've been having light headed / dizzy spells lately, sickness comes and goes! Can't wait to get scan out the way just so I know everything's ok, feeling exhausted tonight, went for a 3mile walk this morning with the dog and some shops this afternoon and had to sit down and have a cuppy in shops as felt was going to faint :( xx

Glitter it's totally understandable about how your feeling but no matter what you say on here or want to speak about it's not a problem, you won't be bringing anyone down, we are here to help and support too. That's very sweet about your DH, I was a bit like that when I had the bleed I was so worried and looking at him for reassurance but wasn't until we had scan and the biggest sigh left him and relief I realised it's not just me going through all this !! Stay positive for your next go and ask lots of questions, when we had ours and the information evening they said waiting list for 2nd go was only 3months xx

Minno not long at all !! Be good to get your pack and know what's all happening, middle of feb already though so will fly by! Xx


----------



## V2R

Thats me 7 weeks & 1 day all is looking good a wee 7mm blob tucked far up (she had to probe quiet hard) seen a heartbeat, seen the feeding sack all we could do was giggle. My tummy was in knots this morning scared incase nothing was there. I want to look at my scan but I cant at work!! My due date is 4th October. I actually wasnt aware that I did have a chance of twins! Only one little one tucked away though totally amazing. It will be torture until 12 weeks now. I'm hoping to get back swimming this week but I will take my time & not thrash my body!

Glitter - I was on short protocol first time 200iu Gonal F I felt awfully bloated & my follicles werent great but they did ec anyway ended up only 3 eggs (ivf) only 1 fertilsed but never made it passed stage one. Second protocol was a long one burselin nose spray then different injections (I will check what I was on) & they did a mixture of IVF/ICSI which was only decided on once my eggs were collected. ICSI did fertilsed quicker but it ended up a IVF one was the best to use in the end. Keep your head up Glitter you will find a protocol to suit you first attempt is a shot in the dark as no one knows how our bodies are going to respond to the drugs. Can I ask how old are you?

H4M-How did you 12week scan go? Are you getting a tummy yet? You will be so glad you will be able to tell everyone now. Remember & dont do too much get plenty of rest.
xxx


----------



## H4M

Hey v2r that's fantastic glad all is ok with you and your wee blob :) it's exciting isn't it?? Does it feel more real for you now? Trust me the weeks will fly in, only feels like yday I was at my 7 week one xx

Everything went fine for us :) both growing well, was funny seeing them on scan as they move about loads and I didn't think they would at this stage!! Feel very sick today :( I'm relieved I've had this scan now :) xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Thats fantastic news V and H, glad all went well with both scans. Time flies very soon you will be like me counting down delivery days.


----------



## V2R

I'm terrified anything happens to the wee blob. I was going to go back swimming today but I just couldnt, I dont think I will be able to go back until 12 week scan. I'm wrapping myself in cotton wool lol.
Aw it would have been amazing seeing your twins. Has your slight bleeding stopped? Did you ask the midwife about it?

Thank you Funfair the countdown will defo start after your baby shower  
xx


----------



## H4M

Thanks funfair :) xx

v2r just look after yourself, it's only a few more weeks and you can relax a bit more :). Yeh touch wood bleeding has stopped I asked about it and said brown discharge is just old blood so should be ok but any fresh stuff I've to phone ASAP! Xx


----------



## Rags

V, wonderful, such a relief to see that amazing wee blob. Enjoy.


----------



## H4M

How's everyone doing? X


----------



## pcct

Hey ladies am so sorry I haven't posted in ages everything's all good my end I have been popping in when I can to try catch up :dohh: id say I'll try catch up now but just no time :( 

Minno am so sorry about our cycle :( am praying for u!!


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie ladies

Glad to hear you and baby are well Pcct.
Hie H hope you and bambinos are doing well. 
Hie everyone.


----------



## V2R

Hi Everyone...Minno any sign of your information pack yet? You will be counting down the weeks for Prague, not long to go now. How is everyone else?

I've gotten back swimming felt great being back I've cut my lengths dont want to do too much. Still no sickness but I cant stand the smell of homemade soup! I cant stay awake later than 7.30pm, I've burst out of my work trousers already & I've got quiet bad mood swings. I have my midwife appointment through 10th March to get booked in. I'm just looking forward to my 12 week scan so I can tell everyone & be able to relax at work. xx


----------



## Minno

No pack yet, expect to get it any day via email. Af not arrived yet this cycle - first cycle after I stopped the meds and had the withdrawal bleed. Still having hot flashes as well. Think my body must be all out of kilter but really need af to show so I can get the ball rolling. Argh so bloomin annoying.

Good to hear you're back swimming V, just take it a bit easier. 12. Weeks can not so far away now :)

H, how are you doing? Are you getting a little bump now?

Funfair, almost time for you? Have you had the shower yet?
Rags, how are you my dear. Xxx


----------



## H4M

Hi everyone,

Nice to see you Pcct xx

V2r that's good you've gone back swimming, just look after yourself :), be thankful you don't have sickness :p lol, xx

Hope your pack comes soon Minno, we are near at the end of Feb already which is scary so definitely not long at all !! How you feeling about it all? Xx

My sickness seems to have eased off a bit *touch wood* although I'm on holiday this week which I think is helping as I'm able to get up relax have a cup of tea Ect rather than getting up ready and out the door quickly. I have a small bump, as the day goes on it gets bigger and bigger and by night time I feel I'm bulging lol!! Xx

Hope everyone's well xx


----------



## V2R

Ladies I need help constipation my stomach is sore with it I bought prune juice last night & popped into Boots but they told me to go to the doctor. I used to have to take laxitives every now & then but obviously I cant at the moment. Any tips to get me going?

Minno its a nightmare waiting on af the more you think about it the more she will hide!! Not long now will you have alot of reading & form signing to do? March is just around the corner for you. You will need to keep us up to date it will be really interesting to hear your journey compared to Dundee.

H4M aw your bump will come on loads now. Are you planning on going to any aqua natal or any classes?


----------



## Rags

Hi Minno, all fine with me thanks. DS asked me yesterday if there had been a Dr there when he was born. I asked why and he told me that he saw light and he was trying to get to it but be couldn't get round the bend to get there! I was a bit dumb struck as he got a bit stuck and needed forceps help. He'll be 4 in a couple of weeks and has always had an amazing memory - far better than mine, so you never know, maybe he does have a recollection.


----------



## Minno

V sorry to hear you're backed up :( prune juice is a great natural remedy. Lots of water too and keeping mobile when you can. Figs are supposed to help. Hope things start moving soon but if not call the docs as they might be able to suggest something. I think it's fairly common in early pregnancy.
Yep, weeks are flying by. I'm looking forward to Prague but just wish af would show. Maybe I'm pregnant ha ha ha ha! Haven't tested actually but that's just ridiculous. I do feel menstrual today so hope she's on her way so I don't have to explain everything to Prague and can just get on with things. Will defo keep you all updated.
H glad to hear sickness has eased off. Enjoy your holiday and getting the extra rest. Funny how our bellies expand over the course of the day! Are you having to buy maternity clothes yet?

Rags, that's a fascinating story about your lo. Why would he say that if he didn't have some recollection? Amazing!
Xxx


----------



## Rags

Hi V, prune juice and water but plenty of walking too. Your gut slows right down in the 1st trimester so gentle excersise can help. I had to avoid really high fibre foods, like lentils, as they completely bunged me up. I'm vegetarian and eat loads of pulses but had to cut right back for a while as they caused a lot of pain, especially overnight.


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie ladies

Minno maybe you fell naturally, if not fingers crossed she comes soon. Baby shower is on Saturday can't wait now. 
Hey V I got lacturose from the doctor when I had constipation in my 1st trimester. 
How amazing it is seeing your belly expanding H.
Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## V2R

Minno did you do a test? You never know it could happen. Are you still having hot flushes? Strange if you are still having them, as soon as I stopped all the drugs my flushes stopped....So you never know maybe you are pregnant.

Rags thanks for advice I usually go walking at nights but this week I've not been able too my stomach is so sore at night its only relieved when I lie down. It seems to be ok so far today and I've changed to leggings my tummy is so bloated. Prune juice is so hard to get over my throat!!

Funfair my friend told me to registar at boots and I would get lacturose but they told me I have to go to the doctor! How exciting having a baby shower  have a lovely time. How long have you got to go now?


----------



## H4M

V I hope you feel a little better soon, nothing worse than feeling bloated and constipated, could even just phone doc and ask for a doc to phone you back so you don't have to make an app? I'm not sure about the aqua classes or that yet, midwife did tell me about them but I don't know, will you be? Xx

Minno how you getting on? Has af shown? You never know, I've heard a lot of people fall preg when they least expect it :) and maybe if your more relaxed and not thinking about it as much because you know your going Prague, you never know ;) xx

Not having to buy any maternity clothes yet, I am feeling a little uncomfy in my jeans sometimes, today my belly looks big!!! Normally just a small bump until night but today it's big :)!! Xx


----------



## V2R

Thanks H4M my tummy is defo alot better today I think I've been a bit uptight at work which hasnt helped. Yea I will be trying out the aqua class I'm sure its 15 weeks you can start going? It's a good way to meet other mums to be. I'm just hoping all is ok at my 12 week scan.
Have you looked at any baby stuff yet? It wont be long and you will be into maternity clothes, can you feel any fluttters of the twins moving yet? Xx

Glitter have you any up date? hope your ok xx


----------



## Minno

You girls! :) I haven't tested yet and now day 34 but don't feel any pregnancy symptoms. Still having hot flushes - it's driving me mad. Especially during the night. Never had any while I was on the drugs. I seem to react to hunts after the fact lol! Last time I did dummy run with ninewells I had a rash after stopping the drugs. Weird! Emailed the clinic to check it is normal but no reply yet so called my gp. She just said she's seen people wait up to 6 months for af to return after taking bcp so it's entirely possible on the high doses of drugs we're on for ivf. Great. Had to email Prague and tell them - wasn't intending to tell them we'd had another cycle elsewhere but thought it best in case it affects treatment. Bugger, nowt is ever simple eh!

V, hope the bloating goes down soon petal. I've also read that lactulose is good. How are you feeling otherwise? Did you have many symptoms first few weeks?

H, hope all good with you? Belly expanding - go get that vit e cream from bodyshop - it's fab and I never had a single stretch mark with using that I'm sure of it.

Funfair, hope you are doing good too. I am too scared to test but actually can't fathom that I'd have a bfp! No boob pain or anything. Peeing a lot though. Just figure it's messed up hormones.

Rags, how are you sweetie?

Much love ladies xxxx


----------



## H4M

Hey v I'm glad your feeling a little better, try and relax at work and look after yourself and your wee baby!! I've not really felt anything flutter in my belly yet. Funny you say that we had a wee nosey in toys r us yesterday ... Quite exciting but I don't know when to start buying anything as don't want to buy too early but don't want to leave it all too late lol!! I may have a look at the classes, I have all the stuff here from midwife but I've not really looked at it all yet! Will need to do that xx

Minno woah 6months, that's crazy, hopefully that won't be the case for you though, and it's either your preggo or just a bit late. Would it effect your Prague cycle or put it back if af doesn't come? If your needing to wee a lot more you never know!! That was one of my first symptoms! And it's not the bane of my life lol!! Hate it, we went out for tea last night I went to the toilet as left restaurant and we travelled not even 5mins to another shop and I had to run to the loo again , it's the getting up through the night I hate :(!! Oh I've never heard of that cream, will have to have a look xx


----------



## Minno

Yep H try vit e cream, it's really good for the expanding tummy . Remember the peeing all the time with my pregnancy, drove me mad. Mind you , I have a weak bladder anyway and pee all the time most days lol

So I tested today to put mind at rest and it was bfn of course. Never expected otherwise. Test was over a year old though - I had it in my cupboard. They don't go off this do they? Today still no sign of af and still flushing. Keep thinking she's gonna start and then nada. Heard back from the clinic in Prague - coordinator has copied my email on to the doc so will no doubt hear from him soon. Looks like all is ok for this trip at least as they've booked in our consultation appt. hoping we won't be delayed for ET in May. 

Have a good weekend everybody xxx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie Ladies, hope you all doing well. Minno hope af comes so as for you to get the ball rolling with Prague. 
H and V hope your bambinos are treating you well. How's the constipation V did you manage to get something for it.
Baby shower went well, loads of presents the wee man is getting spoiled. Its gonna be a busy week for dh putting up the nursery.
Waves to Glitter, Pttc and Rags.


----------



## glitter1980

Hi everyone,

good to read everyone's updates! keep us updated with your changes - from belly's to bumps! Not long now Minno, it's wrong to wish away the weeks - but we do don't we!. Love to everyone xxxxx


----------



## H4M

Hi Minno, sorry to hear it was a bfn but stay positive as not long now until Prague :)!! U had your email yet? X

Funfair glad baby shower went well, bet it's exciting getting lots of presents and seeing all the stuff just waiting to be used. How are you feeling? If your bump huge? Xx
Hello Glitter, hope your keeping well xx

V2r how you feeling? Any more symptoms xx


----------



## Minno

No email yet but have appt with consultant at Dundee tomoro so will get their take on things. She never answered my email but perhaps best I see her in person even though it's an hours drive away!
Funfair, I love the idea of a shower - love getting pressies :) must be feeling very real now. How are you feeling about it?
H and V, hope all well and no more sickness or constipation! Lol
Glitter, yeah not long now til we fly out. Would feel a whole lot better about it if I knew what the hell is going on with my cycle!
Xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Morning Ladies
Been up till 5am am panicking now the nursery is not yet organised everything is here now just a matter of putting them up. Also feeling nervous now was given an induction date 22 March. The bump is so tiny the mw and consultant said his a tiny baby but nothing to worry about coz he's average. Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow Minno.


----------



## Rags

Waw Funfair, how amazing to have your date through. Don't panic yourself about the nursery, I thought I should have it all ready then I ended up having Ds in the room with me for ages.

Minno, Prague is so close now, very exciting. It will be interesting to hear what they say at Ninewells though.

Hope everyone else is well?


----------



## Minno

Well I met with the consultant. She wasn't much help really but very lovely. She just said that the drugs can knock our systems out a bit and if I haven't had a period in another couple of weeks to go to my gp and they will check my hormone level. She said even if the bloods showed me as menopausal the next month they could swing back to normal again so not to worry! She also said I was a little young for it to be the big M and is likely just down to the hormones from the drugs but even if it was the dreaded M it wouldn't make any difference to treatment - in fact she said it would be easier as they wouldn't have to down regulate me first! So at least that's something I suppose. But she wasn't at all concerned about my lack of af. I told her about Prague and she said it won't be an issue for them. But do you know I still haven't heard from the doc there as to whether he wants me to do anything or start meds or anything before we go at the end of the month. What if af doesn't come by then and they start me on meds and she arrives in the middle of treatment?! I think they need to shut my cycle down so that doesn't happen. If I haven't heard from them by Thursday I'm emailing them again!
One good thing, she said we had a good chance of success if we can get to transfer as everything else is looking ok. So that's something I suppose. We remain On Dundee's waiting list. 

How is everyone doing? It's an exciting time for you all Xx


----------



## Minno

Oh and she said we really only had five eggs, not seven,to begin with as the other two were not mature enough. So we really had a low yield. They,are not using that donor again she said.


----------



## V2R

Hi ladies. Had a bit to catch up on. Funfair how exciting 22nd March is not long away are you planning on baby going into his own room straight away? The countdown is on 
Minno did Dundee put your mind at ease about af? It's crazy how these drugs mess up our bodies I feel for you with the hot flushes they drove me mad. You might go to Prague & be sent home with your drugs? What about the flight will you need a letter from the doctor about carrying these meds? Not long for you to go now the waiting is torture. So with this donor at Dundee had they never used her before? I thought they had regular donors?

Well I've had no sickness. My boobs are defo growing & my stomach is big already I showed my mum she was like OMG your going to be massive....ha cheers!! I'm totally out of my trousers. I have the midwife on Monday so I will be showing her!! My oh is now saying is the hospital sure there is only one in there. You might think I sound over the top. I'm even still wondering if there is anything there!! I might just be fat.

Hi Rags, Glitter, H4M & anyone I've missed out hope you are all well. xxx


----------



## H4M

Wow Funfair that's not long at all !!! Eeek get excited and try not to worry of stress over things :)!! Xx

Minno that's ashame you didn't get too much from nine wells and I know your going Prague but it's good to know they won't be using that donor again :), hopefully you hear from Prague soon and know exactly what's happening, how you feeling about it all? Xx

V2r how exciting :)!!! Maybe there is two in there hiding lol !! When's your next scan? U find that out when at midwife? Let us know how midwife goes :). Xx

We got the letter back from our Down syndrome test today and low risk, I was very worried about this I don't know why, when we were at scan a woman came in and spoke to us about test Ect and was firing so many questions at us but very bluntly, and was like she was shouting and lecturing us, I think she haunted me lol!! I've actually been having dreams and stressing about this, and I think it was all down to her!! I know a downs child and he is the most loveable child ever and it was never a worry or concern for me as It wouldn't change how I felt about these babies but just shows how one woman shouting at you can effect you :o!! I think I have my appetite back, feel like I can't get enough food in me this week lol!! I am eating so much!! Deffo making up for the last 8 weeks! Lol

Hope everyone's well xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie Ladies

Glad nomore sickness H. V omg you massive already it's a good thing you carrying in summer otherwise winter you struggle wearing those tights and socks. We gonna have the baby in our room till 6 months then wean him off the breast and off to his own bedroom. 
Hope everyone is doing well. x


----------



## V2R

I must find out on Monday when my scan is as I've ha no appointment through. It's mad how much the mind plays thinking is something actually in there!! Not long to go now. Oh no is there a horrible midwife mind you when I called first time the women was horrible. I'm taking no crap about down syndrome from her I will do the first test but I'm leaving it to nature & she will be told where to go. Also breast feeding I dont want to talk about that with them the thought of it freaks me out I'd rather wait until the baby is born then decide if I will try it. Thats good your eating is back on track it will make you feel more normal.
Funfair I'm actually worried about my tummy showing already but my mum said she was huge with me. Shopping to get trousers this weekend. Oh I cant wait to hear all about your birth story are you popping into the fertility ward on your way home to show off your wee boy? xxx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hey V we just gonna give Ninewells a call when the baby is born. Will probably go there after a couple of weeks, its an hr drive from where we live.


----------



## H4M

Spoke to soon! Been feeling hellish today and sick twice :(!! Wahhh!!!

V it was the nurse at ninewells that was horrible about it as we couldn't get a scan in Forfar as the woman who does the test was on holiday from there, the midwife we had in Forfar was lovely and didn't say much about breast feeding to us. We got scan date at midwife app so prob get it then xx

Funfair bet it's becoming all real now :) xx


----------



## pcct

Hey ladies glad to read everyone is doing well! Minno won't be long until u start your next cycle :dance:
Sorry your feeling sickly as well h :( feeling like crap during pregnancy is just horrible!! :hugs: 

V hope your pregnancy is going ok so far.. I felt very big at the start to and people always thought i has 2 haha!

We just rang nine wells up to tell them about Kadens birth and I sent in a thank you card and pics of him... I would have liked to have took him in so the nurses could meet him but I decided not to in respect to the other couples that may be in waiting room or else where in the clinic :( x


----------



## Rags

How lovely pcct, they will love getting the photos. I was very unsure about taking ds in when he was born, eventually, when he was about 6 months, I decided to put together a small gift and took ds and it up.


----------



## pcct

aww lovely  it would be so nice to take him in but I would just feel very rude if I saw couples there as they could be there for many different reasons and it's really only the place they can sit and be surrounded with babies lol 

I would love to take him in tho, we're the staff ok with u going in?


----------



## Funfair1980

Pttc I don't think it will be rude but actually gives hope to those who will be in the waiting room seeing someone's results. 

11days to go am so anxious now and dh is taking his time to put the nursery furniture up I just want to pack the wee man's clothe then relax, he's not a diy person.

Howz everyone doing, Minno has af arrived yet? Hope Glitter is oky. x


----------



## V2R

Pcct thats a lovely idea sending a picture in. The nurses told me to pop in once baby is born to tell them how all has gone labour etc I would like to nip in and show Susan my baby as she had never seen an embryo in the lab & was lucky to see mine the morning before transfer. 

Funfair - Not long to go now one week on Sat? How are you feeling?

Minno it wont be long until your off to Prague. Did you get your info through? Any sign of af? I hope things are going smoothly for you.

I had my booking in appointment on Monday I asked for something for constipation and was told to improve my diet, also she told me I'm not entitled to free folic acid!! Girl at my work got free everthing while pregnant!! I'll go to the doctor once my pregnacare is low. So my scan date is 27th March feels ages away. I go away on holiday 29th so I'm very glad its before I go so I can relax & tell my work before I come off. I'm surprised still no sickness but my tummy is out.

Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hey V that's crazy of them denying you free folic acid, I got them from my midwife at the Gp and was given some at the hospital and they actually vitamins tablets with folic acid. Maybe Fofar is different with Fife but I thot all prescribed Meds are free in Scotland especially when you pregnant. 

Oh I'm so anxious dh hasn't finished with nursery furniture and I just want everything done by Friday so that we spend the weekend cuddling.


----------



## Minno

Still no af for me I'm afraid. Feel very pms though and just wish she would show. Think it's purely hormonal disruption but it's a bloody pain.
All set for our trip in couple of weeks and am hoping the clinic there can sort me out!
V, glad you're not feeling sick, it might still come though so enjoy while you can.
Funfair, so so close now. Hope all goes well. My advice....take the drugs! Lol
Xxx


----------



## V2R

Yea Funfair I thought they would be free but she said I'm not on benefits but I get free dental care! I'm going to make appointment at the doctor I have probably 2 weeks of pills left. Also she told me she knows nothing about IVF but when handed the breast feeding booklet I said I'm not keen at the moment but you never know when baby is here....She said no pressure but I will probably not be able to breast feed with having ivf!!!! What a lot of rubbish she doesnt even know what my treatment was!!. About time they got 'clued' up on ivf. 
I think I'm hormonal I feel like I hate everyone just now lol.
Yea get the nursery finished throw him into the room tonight & tomorrow maybe treat him to a beer and lock him in lol. Last weekend of cuddling up and get plenty rest. I'm so excited for you.

Oh no Minno do they say you need to have a period to start treatment? Come on I'm willing her to come for you. You only did the nose spray didnt you? I'm surprised it's had that effect. So exciting for you going to Prague you will be ticking off the days on the calendar. I have everything crossed for you. xx


----------



## Minno

Yes I need to have at least one period before treatment but hey seem to think they can sort it out for me when I get there so I'm just going to leave it until I get there. Just read on another thread quite a few ladies taking 50/60/80 days to have period after failed af. Gp said high dose hormones can do that. As I'm doing donor egg ivf it doesn't matter so much as once they out me on the meds that should be it - they can take control of my cycle and sort of force the issue. In fact if I was going with Dundee they said it's easier for them as I wouldn't have to down reg first. But Prague synch with bcp so they need a period. What a witch eh - can't believe she's not shown up yet but every day I feel like she might appear!

What a load of rubbish that you can't breast feed cos you had ivf. Honestly, these nurses need some training,
X


----------



## Minno

Oh and yes did the spray but also the oestrogen for ages and then the progesterone too.


----------



## Rags

pcct said:


> aww lovely  it would be so nice to take him in but I would just feel very rude if I saw couples there as they could be there for many different reasons and it's really only the place they can sit and be surrounded with babies lol
> 
> I would love to take him in tho, we're the staff ok with u going in?

The staff were lovely about us being there. We only stayed for a few minutes and were lucky that the sister who had done my successful iui was in that day and saw him. I think the way it is layed out now with the waiting room behind reception it's reasonably easy to be discreet. I remember a woman coming in with a buggy one day when I was there, when the waiting room was still open to the corridor, the staff were delighted to see her and over hearing the conversation the toddler in the buggy had been thanks to the clinic and she had just had her midwife booking appointment for the baby she was expecting, again thanks to the clinic. It gave me a real boost to see her success.


----------



## H4M

Hi everyone. Sorry not replied in a while, Minno not long now at all, you feeling excited about it all? Has come round very quickly, hope af comes very soon for you xx

V2r hope all is well with you, what a load of bollox about breast feeding with ivf.. Midwife never said nothing to me about that!! Xx

Hope everyone else is well, I have a lot of reading to catch up on, will do that :)
Xx


----------



## V2R

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing good.

Funfair good luck for Sat, how are you feeling? Are you organised for your wee boys arrival? Nursery finished? Very exciting for you. I will be thinking of you.

Minno anymore word from the clinic? Af appeared yet?

I'm just on countdown at the moment for my scan & I'm very moody at work but still no pregnancy sickness! Still wonder if something is in there even though I can see my tummy is swollen a lady at the swimming commented yest I just said yes I'm pregnant then sort of went oops xx


----------



## glitter1980

Hi Everyone

I see everyone's ticking along nicely! 

H4M - have you got a wee baby tum yet?!! - 

VR2 - when is your scan? 

As for me I have my follow up next week - it should have been 2 weeks ago but in all honesty we just needed a breather! if Anne C is correct then we should be starting sniffing next month. She said April or May period. AF arrived this morning so it seems my cycle hasn't been knocked out of sync too much. I'm excited to get started again but my brain seems to zoom into all that is negative via Dr Google! trying hard to stay away!

I regularly check in to see how you are all doing but just don't want to add any of my negative vibes! so keep smiling ladies - Minno, I hope AF has turned up? during Jan when I started/during sniffing my period ended up being 5 days late if anything its normally early. Obviously concerned because my baseline scan was booked etc & I thought this would have a knock on effect coming up to stimms. I emailed Anne and she said if it hadn't started they could give me something to 'bring it on'.. it was fine in the end. Different circumstances but it seems they can 'start it off' so hopefully things will go smoothly for you come April. xxxx 

Love to Funfair, Rags, Pcct xxxx

P.S - If I didn't say it before thank you all for the lovely supportive messages last month - seems like an age ago but although I didn't say it at the time it helped a lot! xxx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hey Glitter nice to hear from you and the news of your upcoming cycle, just stay positive every cycle is different. 

Can't wait for Saturday nursery all organised just waiting for him. I'm going in on Friday morning for pessaries all day then get my waters breaking Saturday morning. 

Waves to everyone


----------



## H4M

Wow all so exciting :) v2r you will be fine, I know how you feel though as I was very worried and wondered if anything was actually there :)! Bet it felt good telling someone you were pregnant haha!! Xx

Glitter don't be daft, you won't bring any negative to us, we are here for you and to help so if you need to let it out feel free, not long now until you are on next cycle, stay positive, every cycles different :) xx

Funfair wow now long at all! Good luck for fri/ sat infact all weekend :)!! Enjoy your last few days of peace haha!! Xx

I have been ok, not had sickness in a while but felt a bit sick yesterday and today about tea time but not bad after I eat, bump growing! I'm still worrying about everything and next scan incase they aren't growing properly but trying to stay positive :), had to buy new bras!!! I'm big chested anyway and oh my lord haha!! Not liking that part of things! Also have a sore back :( but it will all be worth it in the end I'm sure :) xx


----------



## Minno

Hey ladies. Nice to hear from you all.
Funfair just wanted to wish you good luck for Friday/Saturday - how exciting! Please update when you can. Looking forward to see piccies too :)

V and H so pleased to hear bumps are growing and sickness is minimal. You will both feel more reassured after your next scans. It's only natural to feel a bit apprehensive in between checks. I'm sure all is well and time is flying by for both of u - best get buying that maternity gear! Lol

Glitter, thanks for your comments about your cycle. Af still hasn't turned up unfortunately but at least the flushes are almost away. I do feel very pms actually so hope that's a good sign. If not I am just hoping Prague will sort it. We fly out on the 31st with ET planned for May. My body is obviously still a bit all over the place but I have a feeling it's starting to recover now - only to start the meds again in a couple of weeks. Arrrrggghhhh!
Xxx


----------



## Funfair1980

Thanks Minno, hope I'll be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## H4M

Minno how are you? Any af yet? I'm sure Prague will sort you out and have plans for you so I wouldn't worry too much about it. Not long now until you are away , how you feeling about it all? Xx

Funfair any news ????????? Hope alls going well :) xx


----------



## Minno

Hey H. No af yet but no hot flushes now, they've gone thank goodness! I think my body is kicking now into rhythm. I think I ov a couple days ago. Af prig won't be here by time I go but we'll see what clinic say. Looking forward to our holiday and getting on with things. Another lady on the donor egg forum has just arrived home after going with the same clinic so I'm just waiting to see if she's preggo. That'll be reassuring if she is!

H, how are you doing? Has sickness disappeared? When is your next scan?
V, how are you? Are you in maternity clothes now? Lol

Funfair, been thinking of you. What news? Wishing you a quick and safe delivery xxxx


----------



## H4M

That's great about the hot flushes hopefully that's your body going back on track now &#128522;, it will be nice for you to get away and enjoy a wee break as well. That's good about the other lady, fingers crossed it's good news. This has come round so quick for you xx

Sickness gone :wohoo: had a couple weeks fully away from it!! Next scan 15th April, I just hope everything's ok and they both growing <3 xx


----------



## V2R

Hi Everyone  

Minno glad your hot flushes have gone, strange how when I was on the spray I had hot flushes but you never until coming off the drugs. Really weird how the treatments affects people in different ways. Not long to go now this will have been the longest wait ever but it's just round the corner & I have everything crossed for you. It would be reassuring for the other lady to have some good news to share was she very happy with them in Prague? What happens if you get pregnant do you have to go back to there clinic for an early scan? I'm if but it will happen.

H4M glad you are feeling a lot better you will be able to enjoy being pregnant now. Have you decided if you are trying any classes?

Funfair - Been thinking of you.

Glitter when is your appointment? If you still don't feel ready you should maybe tell them. I felt after first treatment not ready & seriously thought I wouldn't go through with it again but 6 months later I had my head sorted out & felt a lot more confident and ready I think I needed that time for a break. Good luck & let us know what treatment you are on.

My scan is this Thursday, I will be 12 weeks exactly tomorrow. I have an obvious tummy showing I cant wear my jeans anymore and by night time my boobs are needing out of my bra!! I still think maybe I'm just getting fat! I'm still shattered & other half comments every day how grey I'm looking. Roll on Thursday I just need reassurance that there is a baby there & all is ok. xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Mal'akh Tinotenda Moetsabi born 23 March 2014 at 6:59 am weighing 2.6 kgs.Both mum and baby are doing well. Will update more about how the procedure went once we get settled. 

Good luck with the scan tomorrow V. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## glitter1980

Welcome Mal'akh! Congratulations Funfair! - I remember finding your post by the time I had you already new you were Pg but I didn't, I read until the end with tears in my eyes. So filled with happiness for you and gives me hope for me. Along the way I felt like I have become part of other peoples journey too. I wish you and your little family health and happiness. Yay! Mummy! xxx

Looking forward to hearing your scan news V xx


As for me - I had my review yesterday with Dr Kaye. I could kick myself, I've came away with so many questions I didn't ask. Bloody obvious ones to!. Well as we know zero fertilisation. I thought it was very rare but in clinic terms Dr K states it happens to 1/20 women going through the procedure. I asked how my eggs looked - she said absolutely fine from what they can see however it is a limited view with IVF. She seemed to address the 'issue' more so with DH. Every sample he has given up until this point have always came back as good. Do the see it in more detail when they are doing IVF? As apposed to the standard sample - question I should have asked!

I was trying to nose at my notes what I could see was notes on DHs swimmies. It was catagorized 

A - 2.04%
B - ?? I/ me couldn't see!
C - ?? I/me couldn't see again!
D - 3.44%

She asked him if he smoked? (no!) 
Stated he clearly is not overweight - he's quite athletic
She asked about drinking - yes, he does moderately once pw
She asked about Vits etc

DH was pretty gutted - 

I feel it's all a bit contradictory - we were told on the day there was enough swimmers for IVF although some were sluggish - IVF should have worked. But why all the questions towards him now! They either were are weren't! Don't know if this is just ramblings of a crazy woman but if they were good enough on the day then why make an issue of it now. I am concerned my eggs are crap, shells too hard blah blah but as it seems the swimmies didn't even attempt fertilisation. Somewhere during the conversation she even mentioned dnr eggs and dnr sperm. Why is all was ok! 

Any words of wisdom would be great girls!!

So it is ICSI next - I again had a sneaky at my notes - it's menopur will be up'd to 300 miu - I was on 200 before. Turns out they only drained 3 follies last time and got the 5 eggs - so I over produced for the 3 follies (flags out!) all in all I had around 20 follies but most stuck mid teens. So more stimms and earlier scans might give us a better yield to play with. Cycle/ down reg should start after my April period - spoke to Anne today just to confirm but she has me pencilled in to start May. Either way is fine just want to get going again! Feeling positive but a bit baffled by yesterday!.

love to all xxxx

P.S typing from my phone so really can't see what I've typed!! X


----------



## V2R

Whoohoo Funfair big congrats, Aw you will be a beaming mummy fantastic. Cant wait to here all about Mal'akh delivery.

Hi Glitter, dont get too stressed out on the hospitals questions. It will just be things they need to ask your partner might look healthy but lead a life full of junk food, beer & fags. My partner loves many ciders on a weekend everyone needs a treat. I love a wine as well but on this treatment I stopped drinking when starting treatment, stopped high intensity exercise and also I started taking Pregnacare a month before starting treatment. Just remember the first IVF is like a shot in the dark they really dont know how anyone will respond. I also was hit with the egg share which haunted me I think the hospital were very suprised with my response to 2nd treatment. Just keep positive thoughts you will get there.

My scan is at 11.30am I have to say my stomach is like a washing machine & I'm already needing a pee which I have to keep in!!! Also I was looking forward to telling work now I mustve been on brave pills because now I'm like OH S*** lol
xxx


----------



## V2R

Quick update. Scan went well baby is measuring exact to my days it was amazing we were both speechless just sat/lay with big cheesy grins, we actually never said a word to each other! ha. My next scan is at Dundee, Forfar is fully booked!!!


----------



## H4M

Huge congratulations funfair! Fantastic news!!!! So glad your both well xx

Glitter I'm not very good with all this stuff &#128513; so I'm not too sure about it all but I think as v2r said it's questions they have to ask. You will have a higher chance with icsi so try to stay positive and if you have any questions just email of phone them and ask :). Not long now for you to get going!!! Xx

V2r :wohoo: glad scan went ok for you, it's amazing isn't it??? Forfar does seem quite busy with apps and that &#128513;! I have to go to ninewells. Two weeks on tue till my next one! Very excited but nervous xx


----------



## Rags

Many congratulations funfair, delighted for you all. Enjoy your family. Xx

V, I bet you can't stop looking at your scan photo. Fantastic.


----------



## Minno

Hey ladies, here I am in Prague! Been to see the doctor and clinic and now have a plan! Been given an injection to bring on af hopefully by Sunday and then we can go for transfer in May. It af arrives after that (it can sometimes take ten days) it will be June. So not too long to wait either way. 
See what you mean about the exam without bed sheet garnet! They also seemed to forgot dh had to give his sample this trip and so he has to back tomoro - but ds and I will have a lie in and room service while he goes there lol

Endo was 11 mm ! He said it was likely the buserelin that's knocked me out. Almost hoping af waits til I get home to begin as she might be a killer!
Got my meds here too and have my written plan, so good to go! At long last.
How is everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## Rags

So pleased to hear you are there Minno and that you have a plan in place. Hope you get a speedy af and get on schedule for May. Enjoy your long lie tomorrow and a bit of sight seeing maybe?


----------



## V2R

Brilliant Minno I'm so happy for you at last you have a plan set in stone. Hopefully this injection will give you a quick boast for af. You Will feel a weight lifted off your shoulders. I have everything crossed for you. Also enjoy ur break there.

I am on holiday this week I really needed a break my boss didn't take my news well I could've punched her makes me not want to go back after all I've been through one person who I'm glad I've not told about ivf is being a total bitch!! Anyway I'm not going to let her get to me.

Hope everyone is well. Xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Minno hope af comes soon, enjoy your holiday and all the best.
Hey V what a cow bag your boss is, glad you not gonna let her pull you down. 
Hope everyone is doing well. x


----------



## Minno

Thanks ladies.
Busy day. Been at the Charles bridge, old town, up to the castle. Later off to the mall and then tgi Fridays for dinner :). Then up petrin hill with the funicular and to see the Czech Eiffel Tower. Tomorrow the zoo.
Hubby gave sample today - he was delighted - legitimate porn!

V so sorry to hear about your boss. That's terrible treating you like that. She should be ashamed!
X


----------



## glitter1980

Hey ladies

Thanks for the advice/pep talk girls - it's good to hear. I get bogged down with the details and normally focus on the negative ones!. Only ever where it concerns me! I wish I could see it from someone else's eyes but that's just my make up I suppose!. If I accept the negative result as a sure thing I am sort of protecting myself? Doesn't pan out that way but after years of infertility that's just where I'm at. Oh to be 'normal'  

A belated happy Mother's Day for the mummy's to be! It will be your last without your little bundle or bundles!. Lovely thought.

V - what is her problem?!! Silly mare. I hope she's not put a dampener on things? Don't let her!!

Minno - sounds like your having a really positive experience! And some sight seeing to boot!. A far cry from the giant sperm and egg on Ninewells wall!. Not to mention the god awful coffee. It's not even caffeine free! Tut tut. 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## H4M

Hi everyone :)

Minno glad you are in Prague and things are looking good :), enjoy the break while your there! Not long now, I'm excited for you :) xx

V2r that is awful!!!!! Can you not complain about her or take it further some how? Don't let her get you down! Be happy you have your little miracle snug inside you and it won't be long before your on maternity leave and don't need to put up with her nonsense, hugs to you, enjoy your week off xx

Glitter try and stay positive! I know it's hard but if your feeling soooo negative it will put negative vibes through your body :), stay positive and think positive thoughts, keep telling yourself this WILL work :) xx

Happy belated Mother's Day to you funfair eeeek!! What a lovely day you must have had :) xx


----------



## glitter1980

Thanks H xxxx I'm trying! Think I'm in a better place than last time - and I keep seeing three magpies --- clutching at straws but in a good way eh!

How are you? How's the bump coming along? Any baby purchases lately? Xxx


----------



## Funfair1980

Here goes my labour story: Got admitted on Friday the 21st at 8am, inserted a pessary around 9 to soften the cervix in the next 24hrs. Got into labour ward Saturday morning to check if the pessary had worked, was put on hold for about 4hrs as they were short staffed and had someone who needed emergency attention. Got checked midday only to find that the pessaries hadn't worked and was given some gel to speed up the process in 6hrs. Was checked around 6pm to see if it had worked and it hadn't. Was given another gel again and left for another 6hrs. Checked after midnight Saturday and lucky the cervix had softened so I got my waters broken around 1am Sunday the MW failed to break the waters so had to call the consultant who wouldn't take stop or no for an answer but to force her fingers in and break the waters. That's when the real party started, so I asked for morphine around 3am as gas and air wasn't doing it for me and I didn't want epidural. They wanted to put me on a drip to speed up the process but the contractions kept coming and our son made his way into the world at 6.59 after 6hrs of labour. Was delivered by Dh's boss wife, was so thrilled as I didn't want her to finish her shift leaving me before giving birth. Slept in hospital Sunday night to make sure me and baby were both fine and got discharged Monday afternoon. It was a very tiresome weekend for the 3 of us, thank God we managed to get some sleep Sunday afternoon and night the wee man had to be woken up for feeds. 

Hope you all doing well, V & H with pregnancies and Glitter looking forward to your next cycle. Minno that's great news about Dh's sample and hope you enjoying Prague. Rags and Pttc hope you and babies are doing well.


----------



## Funfair1980

Here goes my labour story: Got admitted on Friday the 21st at 8am, inserted a pessary around 9 to soften the cervix in the next 24hrs. Got into labour ward Saturday morning to check if the pessary had worked, was put on hold for about 4hrs as they were short staffed and had someone who needed emergency attention. Got checked midday only to find that the pessary hadn't worked and was given some gel to speed up the process in 6hrs. Was checked around 6pm to see if it had worked and it hadn't. Was given another gel again and left for another 6hrs. Checked after midnight Saturday and lucky the cervix had softened so I got my waters broken around 1am Sunday the MW failed to break the waters so had to call the consultant who wouldn't take stop or no for an answer but to force her fingers in and break the waters. That's when the real party started, so I asked for morphine around 3am as gas and air wasn't doing it for me and I didn't want epidural. They wanted to put me on a drip to speed up the process but the contractions kept coming and our son made his way into the world at 6.59 after 6hrs of labour. Was delivered by Dh's boss wife, was so thrilled as I didn't want her to finish her shift leaving me before giving birth. 

Hope you all doing well, V & H with pregnancies and Glitter looking forward to your next cycle. Minno that's great news about Dh's sample and hope you enjoying Prague. Rags and Pttc hope you and babies are doing well.


----------



## glitter1980

Aww Funfair! Thanks for sharing, glad your all healthy. Albeit, tired?. How's motherhood then? X


----------



## Minno

Lovely story funfair, sounded a bit painful lol but with a very happy ending! Hope you've had some sleep since coming home :) x


----------



## H4M

Thanks Glitter, bumps coming on a lot! Looking pretty big , we bought cradles, and bibs but that's about it haha! Need to get a move on! We are currently decorating house though so have bought lots of new flooring Ect. I cannot seem to find a pram I like!! It's stressing me out the most. I'm currently full of the cold :( which is crap! I'm in the mood for a bath but have been reading so many yes / no stories but have come to the conclusion aslongs I don't have it too hot I should be ok ?? !! X

Funfair what a lovely story :) how are you all getting on now? Is LO behaving? Xx

Hope everyone else is well? Xx


----------



## Rags

Funfair, sounds exausting and thrilling at the same time. So nice that you knew the person who deliverd your son, it is a lovely end to the story of your journey to get him.


----------



## V2R

Aw Funfair thanks for sharing your story, you must have been on tender hooks just waiting for something to happen. Sounds sore getting waters broken! But your bundle of joy is here amazing well done.

H4M - I looked at prams while on holiday & think we have decided on an Oyster Maxi Cosy. The pram shop gave me loads of books. Have you gone to any classes yet? I'm giving Aqua Natal a try I'm going to go when I'm 16 weeks so only 2 weeks to go. Can you feel your babies moving yet?

Glitter get in the right frame of mind for starting treatment. Go out & have a blow out before starting treatment because it will be the last night out drinking for quiet a while, I have everything crossed for you.

Minno how are you after Prague?. Sounds like you had a lovely time while there. Has the injection boosted your af? What happens next do you call them then they tell you when to start treatment?

I'm still keeping well, really struggled on holiday with the smell of booze it was stinking!! Also my tiredness is not improving I tried to stay out till 10pm one night but oh said nope bedtime your looking grey lol march home at 9pm haha. It was a great break really needed it. Work tomorrow which I'm dreading but I'm taking no crap one person is not ruining my pregnancy, just crap I have to sit with the old hag!


----------



## Minno

Hi ladies. Had a greet time in Prague and loved the clinic. So slick and efficient. Had gynae exam (ugh but never felt it thankfully) and scan and all is well. Doc thinks cycle delayed by use of buserelin. Had bloods done too and all good. Came home with meds and plan. Had a progesterone shot to kick start af but still nada so far :( wanted her to arrive today as that would mean could still cycle in May but now it's looking like June. Doc did say it can take up to 2 weeks after shot to start but it's really pissing me off now. As soon as it starts I start bcp, the have bleed after day 2, then start oestrogen and get scan to check lining and then fly out and take ultragestan. If af a no show until next week will have to take two lots of bcp back to back, no break, and then as listed above. So that's my plan but where the f*** is af?!!!!


----------



## Funfair1980

Hey V glad you had a nice holiday, tiredness will disappear in the 2nd trimester hopefully. 
Minno hope af shows soon for you to start cycle in May.
H how are the twins any kicks yet. Have a look at Jane prams they got good twin ones. That's the one I got and what I like mostly is the car seat which converts into a carrycot when you travelling for more than 2 hrs baby can lie flat in the carrycot at the back seat, it takes 2seats thou if it's a carrycot.
Ds is doing well, we enjoying every minute with him got him registered for birth certificate last Thursday and today we went out and got a scream in Asda as it was feeding time and there is no compromising when it comes to that.


----------



## V2R

Hi Minno, Did Ninewells say before giving you Burselin that if it didn't work first cycle then af might be delayed. I was on Burselin but was not told that it could give that side effect, I'm sure I didn't read it anywhere either. I'm just thinking there should be a warning with this drug. This must be torture for you just waiting especially when the clinic is all set to go with the treatment. I'm glad you are happy with the clinic it will make it more relaxing for you, Ninewells was a bit all over the place with egg share treatment. It seems more set in stone with Prague.

Aw Funfair your wee man making himself heard how cute.

I'm away to watch one born every minute, don't know how long I will be able to watch it before the screaming drives me mad haha. This will be my first time watching it but I need to get an idea of what goes on!!!


----------



## Minno

Af started today yay!! It's a bit of a slow start but Contacted the clinic and have started bcp. Transfer is being planned for next month :happydance:


----------



## Funfair1980

That's great news Minno at least you get the ball rolling now.
V one born is great to watch did you finish it, I'm still watching it even after delivery.


----------



## V2R

Yeepee Minno so glad bet its the best feeling ever even though we hate having them. So next month it's all go do you have your date for going back to Prague? Oh it's exciting.

Funfair one born was ok, I was actually crying when the baby came out. I think if I watch it every week it will make my mind go wild it might put the fear in me! Lol.


----------



## Minno

Honestly V I am so relieved! It's been nearly three months since she last visited so at least I feel like things are getting back to normal now - only to go on another truck load of meds lol. So I am being scheduled in for ET next month and will hear on Friday the likely dates of when I have to fly back out. Most likely the middle of the month. I'm also planning a return trip in July should this not work - but hopefully I won't need it!

How are you feeling? How has work been with you so far this week?
Xx


----------



## H4M

:wohoo: so happy for you Minno!!!! It's all go now! That's fantastic news !! Bet it feels good to just get started :) xx

V, I've not been to any classes tbh I've actually been so busy I'm gonna have to read up on everything &#128532; feel like don't get a minute to myself just now !! Glad you had a nice holiday :) I know about the tiredness it's horrible eh! My DH sends me to bed when I'm tired :lol: !! How did work go? Don't let your boss get you down!! I love one born every minute, have watched every series and so addicted to it lol. Xx

Funfair we had a look at the jane buggy but the double is so long, I'm struggling as the tandems are very long which I don't like I prefer the side by side but know they are wide!! Eeek! I've seen a side by side that actually has parent or forward facing, has carry cots and car seats which is only one I've seen like that, but it's apparently a little wide so not so sure! Help! Haha!! Xx

Hope everyone's doing ok! My next scan is next week .... Eeek!!


----------



## Minno

Yep H, good to feel I'm back on the wagon again. I hope this is our best chance so far at success rates > 60%. And I have minimum of two top quality embryos so it takes the angst out of waiting for calls from embryology!
Can't wait to get the dates now so I can book flights. They're quite limited from edin to Prague - it's a bit of a pain actually as clinic will likely only given me 5 day window so might have to book one way going out and return flight while I'm there when I know my return date.

Oh to be choosing prams and buggies - sounds wonderful to me! Good luck with your scan. It will be amazing to see how much babies have grown! X


----------



## Rags

Minno, so pleased to hear AF has come at last, Prague in no time, amazing. 

V, I'm a huge one born fan. It first started when I was expecting and I never missed an episode. Maternity units are a bit different in Scotland though so if you get the chance go and visit yours and see the rooms and find out how many people you can have in with you and where others can wait, which could be very different during the day compared to overnight.


----------



## H4M

That's a fantastic % rate Minno and to know you definitely have a minimum of two is great !! I'm excited for you !! I'm sure your flights will work out even if means having to book one for on way back when there :) x

It's exciting but a double pram is hard to find :lol: I can see lots of singles I love :) xx


----------



## Chi mama

Hi girls, glad to see you are all doing well!

I last posted after my iui in December that i had at ninewells, it was an ivf cycle that had to be changed to iui due to only one good sized follicle. Well it never worked, had to wait a few cycles to try again and I am now in my 2ww. I had 2 x 5 day transfer done on monday so I am 3 days in and desperate to just know! At egg collection this time they expected 6-8 eggs but managed to collect 15! Only 6 managed to fertilise, on day 3 there were 4 doing great and on day 5 transfer day there was 1 near blastocyst and 2 morula the fourth one never made it. We decided to put in the lead near blast and 1 better morula, i was then advised the clinic would monitor the 3rd embryo until day 6 and possibly be able to freeze it. 

I was actually upset i never got a strong 5 day blastocyst, i know that sounds crazy but it just makes me feel like a failure yet again. To top off my feelings the 3rd embryo didn't change on day six so none to freeze.

Sitting 3 days past transfer with 2 not so great embryos on board just praying, but it just doesn't feel like it has worked, you all know what I mean xx

Love to you all xx


----------



## H4M

Hey chi mama nice to hear from you. Sorry your IUI didn't work, but nice to hear your now in your tww, don't be too negative, I got two early blasts put back none of mine were at full stage and I am now preggo with twins :) I also didn't have any to freeze, but just shows even if they ain't great by day 5 doesn't mean your out :) as my two surprised me xx


----------



## Chi mama

Thanks for the reply H4M! Thats amazing! Twins! Congratulations thats brilliant news. 

Did you have any symptoms at all? I have zero that cant be directed to the progesterone gel :( I am on day four of the wait now and just feel out of the game, have already contacted the GCRM as I might do a cycle with them, its just hard to be positive when its always been negative if you know what i mean?

But you are an inspiration! Was mandy your embryologist? I kept asking to give te embys another day as they were very nearly ready but she said they dont do six days....arrrggg so frustrating!

Anyway hope your pregnancy is a happy and healthy one and that it makes all your dreams come true i am very happy for you! Xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hey Chi sorry about your iui but good news you are on 2ww just stay positive with what's on board it does not always mean day 5 embryos will be successful. I had 2dt and now holding my bundle of joy. All the best


----------



## Chi mama

Thanks funfair! Thats amazing and also congratulations!

My embes were perfect a star on day 3 so don't understand why they didn't do the transfer then? So many what ifs eh! Its horrible waiting, but have no choice you just have to keep going eh!

I will keep your stories in mind and just pray! I am even praying for symptoms! Anything will do to let me know something is happening xxx


----------



## V2R

Chi mama, thats great you are in your 2ww those days are torture just hold off until testing date though. Dont be negative they are now snuggled in so give them postive vibes. I only had one put back and none to freeze & now I am 14 weeks pregnant.

I am having a rough time at work, my bitch boss has told me my legs are fat! Then the next day asked if I think I'm putting weight on! I said I'M PREGNANT thats what happens!!!!! She is very bitter towards me I have hit a BAD nerve, I've been here for 18 years & very relied on to cover her back side! So now I'm being horrible & not telling her about the majority of work I do. Sorry to moan & go on.
Anyway its Funday Friday at last


----------



## Chi mama

Hi V2R!

Thank u x and congratulations also! That is awesome, what luck just with 1 :)
I am trying very hard to stay positive but its hard as i was saying earlier they weren't ideal 5 day blasts so just living on a prayer! X 4 days in and just want to know!! X

Your boss sounds like a bitter jealous woman! How disgusting to say something so rude to another lady, what happened to women supporting women? She musta been brought up the wrong way, i am sure if her parents knew they would be ashamed hahaha! (I have a huge problem with ladies being rude to other ladies, i feel we should be supportive!) the fact that you are pregnant is even worse that she said that, just tell vinegar tits that you are putting on weight to support your growing baby, whats her excuse? Gross :( sorry, rant over lol x 

Hope you are having a great friday xx


----------



## Minno

Ha ha ha ha vinegar tits! Lol lol lol
Chi mama I am routing for you. Your nearly blast may have made it to blast inside you - they tend to do better in the natural environment. I never had any symptoms with my bfp so stay strong :)

V, keep your mind on mat leave. She is obviously jealous. Soon you willbe free from her for a few months and then she'll have to cope alone! Serves her right!

As for me, ladies I am set to fly back out for transfer between 14th and 23rd may. Clinic can't give me more exact dates just yet as depends in donor's cycle. I will hear on 7th May when I've to go. I told them I couldn't go for ten days! But my problem is getting a flight st short notice. Ah well will have to work something out. Nail biting time coming up! I like to be more organised!!
Work is a potential problem too as can't be specific about days off. Aarrgghhhhh. Ah well I'll just have to drop everything when they contact me -no way I'm jeopardising the transfer after all this hard work!

Have a lovely weekend girls. H, Funfair and Rags, hope you're all well xxxx


----------



## Chi mama

Thanks Minno! I really hope so, had a tiny, very very tiny bit of spotting today, if i had blinked i woulda missed it, but defo there, possible implantation?

Good luck with the Ivf in May, i cant believe you are going abroad to do it, thats a lot to co-ordinate, good on you, i hope this is the one for you! Everything crossed xx


----------



## Minno

Hope it's implantation spotting Chi, sounds very promising to me, and look at H with her nearly blasts. Definately have a very good chance!

Yes, needs must. Dundee and GCRM have been disappointing for me. Prague have been wonderful. May not lead to a result but at least with guaranteed top quality embryos I have a chance!
Xxx


----------



## Chi mama

Well you can keep us informed of everything as i might just need to go down that road too but time will tell, i have learnt to keep all my options open x


----------



## V2R

Haha vinegar tits.....I have used many names for her this week. My job is advertised already! These next 6 months are going to be a nightmare I can tell.

Chi mama, I remember I had a tiny bit of blood but just when I wiped at the toilet then I kept going back to check I actually wore a panty liner to see if blood was on that. I still check now when at the toilet!

Brilliant Minno there is a lot to organise. How is your work for getting last minute time off? Keep a positive mind, you defo sound more positive and happier with Prague. Very exciting times ahead.

Have a good weekend everyone xx


----------



## H4M

Hi everyone,
Chi mama, stay positive I know it's hard as I was very negative too, even when I got my bfp I was still negative and not believing it! I never really had any symptoms at all, I felt very bloated for a couple of days but that was due to transfer I think, then I felt totally normal, no symptoms think that's why I had in my head was negative too, spotting can be a good sign of implantation so stay strong :)!! As I said mine weren't great and not at blastocyst stage, and in Dundee they only do a 5dt now , I was confused why as well as mine were perfect on day 3 , I had Philip as my embryologist xx

V2r that is absolutely awful about your boss!! I can't believe how she is being with you, is there no one higher you can put a complaint in? You shouldn't be made to feel like this and having the stress of her on your backs not good :(, I know it's hard but try and ignore her and anything she says put over your head. Total bitch!! Xx

Wow Minno not long! Eek! Shame they can't give you an exact date though :( but I'm feeling very positive about this for you and it's great your guarenteed good embryos :) !! Hopefully nearer time they can give you a better idea of dates so you can book flights early :) xx


----------



## Minno

Thanks ladies. Yes, hoping I will hear by beginning of May and then I can book flight and hopefully only have to stay for 3/4 days rather than 9! Might have to fly down to London though to get flight at short notice and some if them have 6 hr turn around as not direct! It's only 1.5 hrs to Prague from London! X


----------



## Chi mama

Thanks girls, i feel a tad better and seeing how well you are all doing is keeping me positive so thank you x

Today i am 6dp5dt, i had to test, i got a faint second line,....will test tomorrow too, i tested out my trigger which was out days ago,.... Keep everything crossed! I dont know how to upload pics on here but would have liked your opinion xx

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend x


----------



## Minno

Very exciting chi mama! Keeping everything crossed for you :) x


----------



## V2R

Chi mama You are going to be testing every day now to make sure that line gets darker. Sounds like you are pregnant, the wait is torture but remember you will get there eventually just take a day at a time. Good luck.

H4M-No my work is weird she is very much up there with the directors & one of them told me just to 'ignore' her!! She doesn't have kids and I think she expected me not to have any then take over her job when she retires, she's just a cow. Thing is I can see my legs have expanded but to be told it now I cant stop thinking & looking at them! How are you getting on? It's this week your 20 week scan, are you finding out boys/girls or maybe one of each? How exciting. Have you felt movement from your twins? What about buying stuff? I picked up my free changing bag from boots today had to buy packet of nappys to get the bag so had a look at all the baby stuff 

Minno I'm looking forward to hearing more about Prague, it's interesting to hear how another country differs from here. Also you are on a different journey than any of us it's good to learn just incase we ever know anyone who is doing egg sharing. It's amazing how much I've learnt through ivf. xx


----------



## Minno

Hey V. I'm not doing egg sharing altho sometimes that does happen in de ivf. I get all the eggs from the donor in
Prague and this time hopefully there will be more than 5! I also have back up
Donors in case there's a problem on the day. Only two
more weeks on bcp then it's oestrogen and getting a scan from Dundee. Just hope everything goes smoothly so I can get to transfer in a few weeks time. I'm sick of waiting!


----------



## Chi mama

Thanks M and V!

Yes i will test in the hope each day it gets darker, its all i can do right now to have a tiny bit control since everything else has been so controlled x no other spotting or anything for me just tender bbs, so will update tomorrow x

I am the same as you M, learnt so much about ivf and infertility in general i feel like i am an expert, although i wish i wasnt, i wish i just got prego years ago like everyone else naturally (apart from us) cos i feel a hundred years old now! Its a toll on our bodies big time xx


----------



## H4M

Minno that's a bit of a pain if you have to go to London, hopefully you can get a straight flight :( xx

Chi mama that's amazing news! Praying your line gets darker!! Stay positive :) xx

V2r just ignore her, our bodies are going to change and we will probably hate parts of it but to get our miracles in the end will all be worth it :) it's a horrible feeling having to go into that environment everyday but won't be for long. We had a look at prams again today, think we have an idea of the kind we want now! So stressful, if was a single I could choose loads but very limited with doubles :(!! Oh I'll have to have a look at the boots thing, we were in there today as well!! Yeh we are going to find out what we are having, I just hope everything's ok, and at least now I will be able to buy more stuff suited to them :). I'm feeling little movements, it's weird, not loads, but I kept feeling like a worm was passing my stomach and every now and again get a feeling like a wee push out. How are you feeling? You bought anything yet apart from your bag/nappies ? Xx


----------



## Chi mama

Hi ladies! How are you all doing? Enjoying the tiny bit of sun we have had i hope! X

Well today I am 8dp5dt and had to do a FRER,.... So today i POAS and....

Its POSITIVE!! I am in complete shock!..... And the line was darker than the control line, i simply am stunned!.... Please all pray for us for the 13 day post 5 day transfer test on monday that it stays dark!... Then we will have to wait another week or two to find out if its one or two!

Sitting here trying to relax and absorb everything after my loooong journey... Thank you all for simply being there love to you all xxx


----------



## Minno

Chi mama that's wonderful news. You must be in cloud nine. Enjoy this moment xxxx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie ladies, Chi that's great news so happy for you. 
Just popped to check how you all doing, the wee man is keeping me busy these days and I got to sleep when he's asleep as well.


----------



## Chi mama

Thank you! Just taking it hour by hour praying that it stays right there xx


----------



## V2R

Chi mama - Big congrats whoohoo have you phoned hospital & gotten your scan date? Feels like a forever journey but eventually the dates creep up its a bit of wishing our lives away. Just relax and take a day at a time  

H4M - Great you have seen a pram you like double prams will be alot harder to pick oh two of everything your house will be packed with baby stuff soon. I have only bought wipes they were on special in Tesco and they are always handy anyway, I cant get ahead of myself I'm too scared. 5 weeks today until my 20 week scan. Is yours tomorrow?

Funfair nice to see you pop by you will still be so busy with visitors, get plenty of sleep.

Minno-You are on your journey again not long to go now. It sounds near 100% at Prague they do sound like they make sure that there is no room for errors.

Easter weekend is nearly here I'm off the long weekend thank goodness work has stressed me out they are doing interviews for my job today!
HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE, I'm going to buy a twirl easter egg & stuff my face lol xx


----------



## H4M

Chi mama that is fantastic news !!!!! :wohoo: I have a feeling it may be two with the strong positive &#128521;!! Twins!! X

Minno hope your well and getting ready for your amazing journey :) x

Funfair nice to hear from you :) wee man keeping you busy??? X

V2r can't believe they are interviewing for your job already? Go away for the weekend and forget about them and just enjoy yourself, and I think I'm going to join you on the Easter egg buying and munching haha! X

Well my scan went GREAT loved every minute of it, both are doing fantastic and growing well <3<3 it was amazing seeing all the tiny parts of their bodies, arms, hands, feet, spine, listening to their wee hearts beat <3 incredible!! It all feels a little more real now... I will a let you all know what they are by the end of the weekend, we don't even know yet, keeping it for the weekend to announce with family :) x


----------



## Chi mama

Thank u ladies! Great to hear you are doing so well too, cheers to long weekends and twirl easter eggs...yum!

H, your scan sounded amazing I bet you were dazzled, i cannot wait for scans! :)

I haven't let the hospital know as they told me not to test until easter monday! I am a bit worried though as i will run out of crinone on sunday and as its positive i know i will need to take it for several more weeks? Any ideas what I should do?

Xx


----------



## Rags

Chi, fantastic. Please please try to enjoy the feeling just now, it is amazing and will stick you for years. Have a lovely Easter weekend and confirm to us all on Monday.

H, how lovely to see your 2 snug little buns cooking away in their oven, I bet you are still grinning from ear to ear.

To all of you have a lovely Easter weekend.


----------



## H4M

Chi mama, I only had crinone gel up until test date too so don't worry, I was very worried about stopping it but I asked hosp and they said only to take up to test date and that's it :) x

Thanks Rags I am :) x


----------



## Minno

V, ha ha you go fir it girl. I love Easter eggs! Have to buy my wee man a couple and then help him scoff them!

H, that's really lovely news. How wonderful to see two lovely bubbas growing away. Can't wait to hear what you're having :)

Chi mama - so thrilled for you. Has it sunk in more yet? Xxx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie ladies, H that's fantastic having to see your wee bubbas can't wait to find out what you having. 
Chi I only took crinone gel up to testing day as well and I bet that's what Ninewells recommend. 
V what a relief having a long weekend away from the cowbag 5 days to go for gender scan can't wait. 
Have a lovely Easter everyone. x


----------



## Chi mama

Hi ladies,

Yes i will update on monday, although its just the usual hospital test i have to take, i have POAS everyday now and the lines are as dark as the control line, I am really trying to not get carried away but I am praying the little one (or ones ha!) stay with me! Its sinking in but I am afraid to rrreeeaaallly believe it!

Thanks for the update on crinone, I am just super paranoid as my daughter was born asleep half way through my last pregnancy and to this day i feel that if I had progesterone support that things would have been different,.. i am not a doc just know my body like all of you x

F, cowbag haha we have named V's boss a few things now this made me laugh haha x

Keep everything crossed for me girls, i am sending love to you all xx oh and i am looking forward to hearing about the gender scan! X


----------



## H4M

Thanks everyone :) x

Aww chi mama I'm sorry to hear about your daughter, if your worried ask the hospital if you can even have a couple more weeks on it? Your lines are sounding promising :) <3 xx


----------



## Chi mama

Thanks H! I will do, lines staying dark dark! But contantly feeling twinges,... Nervous wreck!

What a gorgeous day today eh, hope you are all enjoying the day xx


----------



## V2R

Goodmorning now long now Chi mama and you can phone the hospital with your news  I also stopped Crinone on the day I tested. Fingers x for you.

H4M- Aw bet you cant stop thinking about your twins on the screen. Cant wait to hear what you are having how exciting now you can buy specific colours....Its very exciting.

I had a meltdown at work on Thursday couldn't hold it in any longer so I put a complaint in & to my surprise they had a word with the bitch. Everything is sorted now & my manager has admitted to me she cant do the work!!!! So two weeks & I start training someone......Absolute joke but I can see my manager having a breakdown. I was worried if I didn't say anything I would end up so uptight something bad would happen to my baby I was so worked up about it. So now I feel loads better its off my chest & she's away on holiday feeling like crap :-D


----------



## Chi mama

Oh i know im starting to feel that this all might just be ok but dont want to believe 100% until i see a scan, do you know when they will do the first one?

V, thats great you spoke up, but sh!t that you had to be put in tha position in the first place eh! But you were right to as stress is the worst thing through pregnancy and you have to be as calm and relaxed as possible, i hope vinegar tits now feels bad and comes back and apologises to you.

Another nice day out there today, i will try and get my back tanned today after yesterdays burn on my front lol....#underestimatedscottishsunshine

Xxx


----------



## Rags

V, I'm so pleased that you spoke up. It sounds to me as though you have actually done your boss a big favour as she wasn't able to cope. I know it wasn't your job to look out for her but maybe she had a real panic when she realised that you would be going off and she would be shown up. Good for you. 

Chi, Ninewells do a scan at 6 weeks (which actually counts as week 8 because of the way it's all calculated). When you get in touch with them with your BFP they should book you in then. As far as I remember they are open on Easter Monday as Dundee area don't take that as a public holiday, so don't feel you have to hang off until Tuesday.

We'll the weather in the Glasgow area has been fabulous and DS and I have been making the most of a very unexpected week off of work for me. I was meant to be working all of this week and then at 7 o'clock last Sunday it was all cancelled. I can't believe how lucky I was and how well it has worked out. we have been out and about all week and are just back from a woodland Easter egg hunt and have another local one tomorrow. 

Have a lovely long weekend everyone. Spring is a time for new life so I'm sprinkling some of ds's newly purchased fairy dust in all of your directions.


----------



## Chi mama

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all well!

I called in my positive test to ninewells this morning and have my first scan on 8th of May at 9am!...it seems like so far away, i am desperate to know everything is ok. I asked about the crinone and said that i am scared to stop, but the nurse said that my body will have taken over producing progesterone so not to worry, although i will worry every day!

Hope you have all had a lovely easter xxx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie ladies, V thank God you managed to get your boss sorted at least you can have peace of mind at work now. 
Congratulations once again Chi can't wait for your scan results. 
H hope you had a lovely weekend we still waiting for gender news.
Enjoy the rest of your Easter Monday. x


----------



## H4M

Hi everyone :),

V I am so glad you got that all off your chest and feeling better about it now, still can't believe how she has been with you but hopefully that's it all sorted now, even if she can't take the work load she should never have taken anything out on you!!! Hope your ok xx

Rags rounds like you have had a lovely week :) weathers been nice too xx

Funfair nice to hear from you and hope alls well with you :) how's you getting on being a mummy? Xx

Chi mama, CONGRATULATIONS once again :)!!! Bet your beaming, I know what you mean about worrying as I'm a constant worry and I was the same, it's amazing how quickly time flies so don't worry it will come round quick :) xx

Minno how are you? Xx

Well everyone........ 

We are having....... A BOY and a GIRL <3<3 !!!!!! Xx


----------



## glitter1980

Congratulations H!! Woohoo! Fab news xx

Chi - congratulations on your BFP wow!! after all those years, try enjoy the moment as hard as it maybe. Wishing you lots of health and happiness!! Xx

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Chi mama

H, a boy and a girl!!! Wow, thats utterly amazing what a result! You must be so delighted, we are so happy for you ;) xx its amazing xx

Thanks for the congrats ladies, we are on cloud nine, but just being very cautious, but loving every second too, cannot wait for the scan! And on such an awesome weekend too! 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Minno

Wonderful news H, absolutely thrilled for you. Just perfect!
Chi, delighted at your good news also. Your scan date will soon come along :)
AFM, af started one week early on bcp and now I've no idea what happens?! May scupper me for treatment cycle in May. Sigh. It's always another hurdle. Waiting to hear from the clinic but Easter is a big holiday in Czech Republic so won't be until tomoro now :(


----------



## Chi mama

Know ladies,

Hope you are all well!

Just an update from me, I am having the worst stomach cramps as if i have a bug, feeling very sick and terrible tummy issues to put it politely, i dont know whats going on, i just hope it wont effect the pregnancy, worry worry worry eh! Nurse at ninewells said as long as no bleeding should be ok so fingers crossed it doesnt get any worse xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie ladies, H that's brilliant news one of each. 
Chi hope its just the twinnies settling in, try to worry less and relax.


----------



## V2R

Thanks everyone. Feel alot better now not looking forward to 5mths of training but hopefully won't be long in passing.
Big congrats Chi now if I remember back I think I had the runs after stopping crinone also I had strange tummy pain but I just lay flat & rubbed my tummy. Also I was very bloated. Try & not worry don't let your mind run away thinking bad thoughts. 
H-omg one of each how amazing now you can get shopping whoohoo have you been to the pram shop in Kirkcaldy? I went yest there is lots loads of choice. 

What a lovely weekend it's been about ti
time we had some sun. Egg hunt sounds great fun. Xx


----------



## poppyjo

Hi everyone, I have just joined as I don't know anybody else who has gone through IVF. Have had first consultation at Ninewells with partner and our next appointment is at the end of May. I have had all of the hormone and Rubella tests done and come back fine so now just waiting to hear what the next steps are. Partner will need to have surgical sperm retrieval so I guess this will be the next step.

It's so nice to read other posts and congratulations Chi!


----------



## Chi mama

Hi poppyjo! And welcome! 

How did you get on at ninewells? The staff are all lovely and the time will fly for you both , we all wish you lots of luck!

Thanks for the congrats, i have my scan in two weeks and just want it here so i know everything is ok! 

All the girls here are a great source of help and encouragement and we will all support you as much as we can on your journey xxx


----------



## V2R

Hi poppyjo welcome. Have you had your tubes checked yet? You may might try Clomid to start with.Just take a day at a time and try to ask as much questions as you can it's probably a good idea to write things down to ask. Good luck & keep us up to date with your treatment xx


----------



## Rags

Hi Poppyjo, welcome. As V has said start writing down your list of questions now and keep it with you so that you can add to it whenever anything pops into your head. It's really frustrating when you walk away from your appointment and realise you forgot to ask something. Remember too that there's no such thing as a silly question. Good luck and I hope your conception journey is short and sweet.


----------



## H4M

Hi everyone. 
Thank you all very much :) I still can't believe this is all real and all I'm doing is worrying so much, I feel I'm being stupid, I have always imagined how it would be when I got pregnant, and how happy and excited id feel and how nothing , NOTHING would get me down, but I keep going through moments where I feel so emotional and crap!! I don't feel overly excited but I think it's because it doesn't seem real and it all seems too good to be true :(, I feel I'm being totally selfish with how I'm feeling and I want to enjoy being pregnant so much but I feel the worry is just bringing me down. Sorry if I'm sounding like a complete div :( xx

Minno you hear from hospital about what's happening yet? Hope it all goes to plan for you :) xx

V2r I've never been to shop in Kirkcaldy , what is it called? And did you notice if they had twin prams? May have to take a trip there :) xx

Poppyjo good luck with your time at the hospital :) remember we're here if you have questions or need a chat :) xx

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Chi mama

Hi H!

I get exactly what you mean and you are not being a Div xx its like being stuck between a rock and a hard place The world of IF. We struggled so much to get to this point that we should be able to enjoy every second, but with having gone throuh what we all have to get to where we are now, its completely natural to not be overly excited, the niggling worry will be there I think until we are actually holding the little ones! 

Its an emotional rollercoaster, your emotions will be all over the place, but remember that this is really happening, good things happen to good people and your miracles are proof of that, wont be too long and they will be smiling up at you xxxx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie everyone, welcome aboard Poppyjo wish you all the best with your cycle. 
H enjoy your pregnancy huny soon The twinnies will be in the world and you will be recalling your pregnancy days. Have you thought about names yet, the Kirkcaldy shop is called Pram shop. Check Pramworld as well online they good, cheap and reliable that's where I got mine and it was next day delivery. 
Hope everyone is doing well. Oh just got my push present finally a car, the one we had was small for us and the wee one, am over the moon picking it up on Tuesday can't wait.


----------



## H4M

Thank you very much chi for your kind words, it's good to know I'm not the only one feeling like this and it's normal (ish) :)! Hope your getting on ok? Not long until your scan xx

Thank you Funfair :) I'm going to try and relax and enjoy it a bit, I only had scan last week but already I'm worrying something's wrong as I'm not feeling anything major yet and I'll be 22weeks at the weekend :( , thank you for name of shop and pram world I'll have a look :) I need to really get a move on with buying more stuff !! Lol. That's fantastic about the car :) we will HAVE to get a new car, our car is tiny lol! Prob won't even fit the buggy in along with everything else we need :)! Xx


----------



## H4M

Oh and not really thought too much about names. There's plenty girls ones I like but boys..... Drives me mad lol x


----------



## V2R

Hi H4M - I am feeling exactly like you, I keep thinking once my 20 week scan is here I can relax but I cant see it happening. It drives my oh mad. I totally know where you are coming from, I havent even really told alot of people I'm expecting and feel a bit odd the ones I tell & they give me a cuddle with a big congrats just seems weird.
The pram shop did have double prams. Aldi have baby stuff on special this week I bought a bouncer £15 so thats my first baby item, I havent opened it but it looks nice on box lol. 

Oh nice, new car Funfair is it a four door what kind? I only have a 3 door which I will battle with until next year! I would love a honda civic. How is your wee boy sorry I can spell his name, are you'z settled into a routine? Your house will be smelling great with baby, well apart from when he has a stinky nappy. ha. 

Hi Rags, how are you doing? xx


----------



## H4M

V I thought I'd be the same after the 20 week scan and I was for a whole two days or something and now the worry has set back in!! I think I need a scan every week to keep me going lol, I was actually considering buying one of the heart monitors to maybe keep my mind at ease but then I think if I don't hear the heart beat then that's it lol !! Aww that's good for a bouncer :) I got told about the aldi event, I'll need to have a nosey, we have bouncers already, asda has there event on, not sure when that finishes though but their wipes and nappies Ect are great priced so I think I'm gonna stick up ! They also had lovely clothes toys Ect on offer xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie ladies, H I know what you mean about names boys names are hard to find even clothes in shops girls clothes and shoes are more than boys lol. We had picked girls names the month we got pregnant but boys took us till almost 30wks to decide.
V hope you doing well, when is your 20wk scan by the way and are you going to find out or you want a surprise. How nice to buy your baby's 1st item. We got a Kia sportage 5dr.
The wee man is nearly getting into a routine now he has his bath around 7pm and bed around 8-9pm then wakes up for feed and nappy change 12, 3- 4 and 6 then back to bed till 9am for day time bath sometimes he wants to play around 4am. Nappy change is something else he pooed on us twice while changing him it was watery and just splashed on dh's and into the carpet. We took him to Ninewells today to show him to the staff and say thank you, they were so happy to see and cuddle him.
Not long to go now Minno for Prague, waves to everyone.


----------



## H4M

I'm feeling baby/ies kick :wohoo: wow it's so Amazing!!! I do think it's just one of them just now but will see :D!!!!!! Feels very weird!!!! Xx

Funfair how lovely :), it does take a while to get into a routine and for them to know exactly when they are supposed to sleep and play lol, don't know how I'll manage with two, I hope they are in sync with each other lol!! Nice to hear about your visit to the hospital too :) xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie everyone, wow H that's amazing feeling the kicks, I bet that was from a girl they are fast. Have you felt anymore kicks. x


----------



## V2R

Aw H thats amazing it will feel real now you can feel the babies kicking. How have you been feeling?
Funfair that is one bad nappy lol made me laugh. That's a good sleeping pattern at least you are getting a good 3 hours sleep before getting up again.

My scan is 3 weeks today, I cant wait I think it just sunk in the other day that I'm pregnant we are finding out what we are having as I cant think of any baby names then deciding on what to buy is difficult. I tried Aqua Natal last night it was good I enjoyed it defo be going every week. Passed two mornings I've woke up feeling badly hungover I don't what that is all about!! 

Minno what is the update on Prague?xx


----------



## glitter1980

Hi all,

Lovely to hear how everyone is getting on, keep the updates going! 

H - I bet that felt amazing, my friend who's expecting describes it like bubble wrap getting popped in her belly! Must feel nice xx

V - how's things with work? Time seems to be flying in.

Hope everyone is well, Minno hope your packing for Prague!

Love to Funfair, Rags, Pcct, Chi xxx


----------



## Minno

Ah girls. Well bcp and estrogen have confused my body and whereas before af wouldn't show, now I can't get rid of her. This week of 'withdrawal bleeding' from bcp has been a nightmare. It's finally slowing down I think, and not before time. Need it to stop and for lining to thicken by next Thursday! Otherwise I'll have to postpone until June or July. Will just have to wait and see. Bcp doesn't really work for me I think, can't believe I'm saying this but I actually prefer buserelin!

Anyway, lovely to hear all the news. Amazing feeling to feel the flutters eh H. Be prepared for a new obsession to set in as you wait for them every day!

Love to everyone xx


----------



## Chi mama

Hope it goes away minno! Everything crossed for u!!

Hope all of you ladies are well! No real update from me, scan at dundee this thursday and i am terrified that there will be nothing on the screen (dumb i know) but for 2 weeks now i have had meeeeegggaa sore boobs but the past 2 days not so much, thinking its a bad sign,... Such a hard road,always something to worry us eh!

Love to you all, enjoy this bank holiday! Xxx


----------



## glitter1980

Aww Minno, it's always something eh! How's it going has AF finally departed? 

Chi - good luck for Thursday, keep is updated how you get on. 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Minno

Af has left the building! Thank god for that!
Now it's scan on Thursday and off to Prague next week for transfer if all goes well. Omg here I go again....x


----------



## H4M

Hi everyone hope all is well. V that's good about aqua natal I've still not been to anything :oops: feel I've been so busy and not stopped. Not long now until your scan!! X

Funfair it's amazing have felt them both now :D x

Minno that has come around so quickly !! Good luck for your scan and transfer, looking forward to reading up about your journey :) x

Chi good luck for Thursday I'm sure all will go fine :) maybe two eeeeekkkk !! X


----------



## Rags

Minno, got my breath held for you. So pleased af has gone and you get to go this month. Best wishes.


----------



## glitter1980

Minno that's fantastic news!! Feels like we wait forever then bam it's all happening again. Really Chuffed for you xx


----------



## Minno

Good luck tomorro Chi. You and me both up there for scans eh - bet yours is much more exciting though lol xx


----------



## Chi mama

Hi ladies! Waves to all! And thinking of you Minno, I pray it all goes amazingly for you, we are all excited to hear your updates xx

Me, all went well today, I couldnt look at the screen, i was crying like a baby and just looked the other way at my husbands face hoping that I would know by his reaction! I just thought i would see no heartbeat.....

So turns out BOTH embys made it and twinnies on board! Words dont come easy right now,.... We are in complete shock!... The nurses were all as delighted as us and so lovely. Holding our breath every day now hoping it all works out ok.

Thanks to all of you for the kind words and support, you are all amazing! Xxx


----------



## Rags

Chi mama, how absolutely amazing for you both. I've a tear in my eye reading your post. I am well aware that you're not going to be able to relax until you are holding your miracles in your arms so I will wish you a speedy pregnancy with just enough symptoms to convince you that things are still on track. Xx


----------



## Minno

Wonderful news Chi, so so exciting! Remind me what you transferred back? Hope you are celebrating tonight :) am absolutely thrilled for you x

My scan went well also. Lining is 6.4 mm and thickening nicely they said. I think Prague clinic want 7mm but of course by the time to go out there it should be well
Over that . Just waiting to hear back from Prague dr now as to next steps. Dundee were great today and very kind.


----------



## Chi mama

Thanks Rags and Minno!

We transferred back 2 x 5 day blasts, one was a perfect morula, one was not! We were told not to expect the smaller one to do anything but there you go! We are thrilled and terrified haha xx

Fabulous news about lining Minno how exciting! You must be buzzing! X


----------



## Minno

Not as buzzing as you Chi! You must be over the moon and it's so well deserved after all you have been through. I didn't realise you had put two back - wow, twinnies eh? Eeeeeeeeekkkkkkk! Amazing!
X


----------



## H4M

Congratulations chi :wohoo: I remember the feeling being told there was two :lol: we just couldn't stop laughing :D!! So exciting !!!!!!! Xx

Minno that's great about lining, not long now!! Xx


----------



## Chi mama

Yeah Minno, 6 survived the fertilization stage (out of 15) 4 made it to day 3, on day 5 there was one vert close to blast and one a day behind blast that they thought was ropey but just used it anyway due to no "perfect" embys, there was one nearly blast left they had hope would keep developing and we would be able to freeze but on day 6 it hadnt changed so couldnt be used. That left just the 2 "not so perfect" ones that have now both turned out to be perfect in our eyes! Mandy the embryologist said she didnt hold out hope for the one that was slower but there you gomit just shows you! X

H, lauhing is an understatement, we went into complete nervous giggles like children, we must have looked funny haha! Such a strange feeling knowing there is 2 other heartbeats in there, long may it continue!

Have a fab weekend ladies! Waves all round xxx


----------



## Chi mama

Sorry for the terrible spelling mistakes above I was chatting lol x


----------



## V2R

Minno brilliant glad everything is going well, this is an exciting but nervous time for you again I have everything crossed for you. As we have said Prague seem very precise on what they are doing to achieve a pregnancy so good luck I really hope this works.

Chi Mama - Huge congrats twins amazing the weeks will feel like they drag until your 12 week scan so try & keep busy & keep relaxed. Is it Dundee you go to for scans?

A week on Wed is my 20 week scan, I cant wait but also I'm worried, my hormones are all over the place. I just wonder if conceived natural would I be feeling so worried? Do any of you think like that?


----------



## Chi mama

Hi V, 20 week scan! That will be awesome you will get such an amazing look at your wee one xx let us know how it goes!

I am a worrier too and think exactly like you, especially after our journeys to get to where we are, its completely natural. People who get pregnant natural probably take a lot for granted and dont think anything can go wrong, its def and IF way of thinking x

I will go to Larbert from now on for scans, due to my loss history we will get a few sneaky extra scans along the way to keep an eye on everything! Too many losses have went unexplained and i know i need the extra checks xx


----------



## H4M

Chi that's fab :) when I was laughing away I apologised but got told that's the normal reaction lol xx

V that's not long at all until your nxt scan !! We have a check up next week then another scan in 4 weeks. I agree with you. Total worry, I actually dread people asking me about the pregnancy as I still worry something goes wrong and then I worry they "know" I know it's in my head but I worry everyone knows what we have been through as it's not something I want to make public, just now anyway, I feel I'm still coming to terms with it myself, that may sound stupid but I feel looking back it's all gone so quick !! I think if I fell pregnant naturally and quickly then my mind set would be totally different and I'd prob be so much more excited, flashing my pregnancy about the place Ect lol! But right now I feel a bit wary and like it's still not real.... I love feeling them move as brings so much reassurance :) I've been buying more stuff now too. I can't actually believe I will be 24 weeks this weekend!!!! It has flown by!!! Have you felt any movement yet? Xx


----------



## Minno

Girls, heard back from the Prague dr. about my lining check. He said 6.4 was 'not bad' but he wants me to increase estrogen from 6mg to 10 mg and have another scan early next week! What do you think ladies? Is 10 a bit high given I'm already nearly there?


----------



## H4M

Hi Minno,
I'm really not sure to be honest as I'm not good with stuff like that but I'm sure if that's what he says then he will know what he is talking about? So I would try and not worry. Is it Dundee you have been going for scans? X


----------



## Chi mama

Not sure Minno but trust the doc and we will keep everything crossed! X


----------



## Minno

Yes going to Dundee for scans etc they have been great and so helpful. They even said if it worked they would do early pregnancy scan for me. Very nice and if only! 
20 week scan eh, how wonderful, I can hardly believe how quick it's gone :) x


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie ladies, what a lot of good news to catch up on. 
Congratulations Chi, twins that's brilliant news. 
Minno glad everything is going on well.
V not long to go for your scan. 
Glitter how are things going on with you. 
Waves to everyone from me and wee man.


----------



## glitter1980

Hey Funfair

How's things with you?

As for me I'm on day 6 of my down reg injections. I asked for the injections this time, the nasal spray last time was affective but gave me instant headaches. All going well so far. BL scan is the 23rd, feeling realistic but more optimistic this time. At least we have some type of diagnosis to work with. They are upping my gonal F to 300 instead of the 200 last time; so hopefully have more eggies for ICSI. 

Have a good weekend girlies - away to pig out watching Eurovision with DH. I'll see if it's tolerable for the first time without booze! Xxx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hey Glitter wish you all the best with your cycle and loads of eggs.
Me and the wee man are doing well, he's now smiling.


----------



## H4M

Glitter good luck with your cycle, keeping everything crossed it works out :) stay positive xx

Funfair how cute <3 bet it's lovely seeing all the little developments he is making xx


----------



## glitter1980

Thanks Funfair & H - I'm hoping for better things!

Funfair, so many exciting things to come - that wee smile makes all the past heartache worth it eh. 

H- How is the baby purchases going? You getting everything organized. You must be so excited!. 

Waves to everyone! X


----------



## H4M

Hi Glitter, we have been picking up bits and bobs and have changing table, bouncers, cribs, few wee outfits and have been buying lots of nappies and wipes so that we have plenty to begin with :lol: still got a lot to buy but getting there :). X
We had our check this week and everything seems fine listened to heart beats <3 I have been moisturising like goodness knows what and I noticed last night I have some stretch marks on one of my thighs :cry: I've been trying to look back and can't remember the cream Minno told me to get from the body shop? I keep telling myself not to keep looking at them and not to worry eeeek but it's a bit horrible seeing first ones appear! I'm not going to worry about it though and focus on my wee miracles, cause after all they are worth every mark <3 xx


----------



## glitter1980

Aw H - don't worry about the stretch marks - they're warrior marks! Seriously I know how you feel, I got them as a teen- just through a quick growth spurt. I have them on my inner thighs and hips. It's not nice. I'm not sure about the cream Minno mentioned - maybe something with vitamin E in it?. Have you tried the oil?. 

Nappies! Yep definetly the most essential. Especially if your picking them up on special offer. Seems to be a lot of baby promos just now in the supermarkets, Aldi or Lidl had one the other week. How you doing with your pushchair shopping? Closet to has some nice ones although a wee bit more expensive. xx


----------



## H4M

Thanks Glitter, I think it was just the shock of seeing them to start with as I can't see the part of my thighs for the bump so was a bit shocked looking in mirror lol, I'm going to buy one of the oils to try them :) thank you for your kind message. Yeh asda has the baby event on just now so have been buying boxes of stuff :lol: can never have enough I suppose :p , I think we have found the pram we want :D So just need to get it now :) how are you getting on? Xx


----------



## Minno

Hey girls, yes it was body shop vit e cream or cocoa butter cream - both work really well.
Well I'm off to prague in three days time eeeeeeeeeeekkk! Hear about the donor's egg collection tomoro. Lining is at 10 mm. All ready to go!
Xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie ladies, that's great news Minno so is that you going for transfer, all the best. 
H sorry about the stretch marks yea cocoa butter helps I used to rub it everyday and never had a single stretch mark. Boots has got baby event as well and nice wee clothes.
Glitter hope you doing well with dr.

I take it it's V's scan today, can't wait to hear your news good luck.
Wee man is sleeping a lot now only gets up once during the night for his feed and plays on his swing during the day allowing me to do house work. What a good well behaved baby I got. 
Waves to everyone.


----------



## Rags

Hi H, don't stress about the stretch marks. As glitter says they are worrier marks. I got the the end of my pregnance with none and to be completely honest felt a bit cheated! I know it sounds silly but now that DS isn't a baby I don't have that obviouse reminder of the fact that he came out of me.

Minno, hoping to hear grea things from Prague. Are you all packed and ready for the off? X


----------



## H4M

Thank you very much everyone for the reassurance and advice :) , and thank you Minno I will get some of that cream :). X

Minno that is fantastic news!! That has come around so quickly!! You all excited now? Did you hear from hosp today? Xx

Funfair how cute!! He must be growing up so quickly, what a clever wee boy :) xx

and rags thank you, that's a good way to look at it I suppose :) xx

Hope everyone's well, and hope V2R got on well today xx


----------



## glitter1980

H, was in town today and Superdrug has a special offer on their Vit E cream. A big tub for £2.99 plus you can also buy the Vit E oil £3.99 - the offer is buy one get the 2nd half price on Vit E stuff. It gets good reviews. They do a nice Vit E hot cloth cleanser that I've been buying for a while much cheaper than the other one I use to buy. It's decent stuff and good value. xx

Minno - 10 mm is brilliant - good luck in Prague! X

ASF- all going well - apart from a bloody head cold. X

Looking forward to your update V x

Funfair - how things change seemingly so quickly eh - this time last year you hadn't even started this thread! Sounds blissful xx

Love to Rags, Pcct xx Chi Mama how are you getting on? X


----------



## Minno

Had a call from the clinic to say they retrieved 7 eggs. I think that's not great but they do guarantee at least five and at least two quality embies to transfer so I'm not too worried. More concerned I had a small breakthrough bleed today. Just arrived amongst, tmi, lots of Ewcm the has stopped again. Wtf? I wish my body would just bloody behave!
Started the utrogestan tonight 2 x 100mg tablets (pessaries but minuscule!). Tomoro have to do 3x2 lots! Anyone have any experience of these?
Transfer defo Monday or Tuesday. Clinic didn't say if they will update any further, just said All eggs have been fertilised today which I think translates as they've been icsi'd.

V, looking forward to hearing your update!

Thanks for all your continued wisdom and support ladies xx


----------



## glitter1980

That's great news Minno!

Will they give you a call with an update RE how the embies are doing?

Sorry Minno, I have no info/knowledge of the bleeding/drugs etc. 

X


----------



## H4M

Thank you Glitter I will pop in there at the weekend and get some of that :) xx

Minno that's good! And it's good your guaranteed embies so that's one less thing to worry about. I'm the same with Glitter I'm not very sure on meds Ect. I'm sure hosp will have it all sorted though, it is a worry! I'm very excited to hear how you get on :) xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie ladies, Minno that's great news about the fertilisation very soon you will be pupo. All the best and safe journey to Prague.


----------



## H4M

Minno when is it you actually fly to Prague? Is it this weekend? Good luck for mon / tue, I'm feeling positive for you. Wishing you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## Minno

Thanks my lovelies. I fly out tomoro and back on wed morning (or maybe Tuesday if transfer is Monday). Will be on BnB with my ipad as get free wifi in hotel so will be able to keep you all posted.
Xx


----------



## H4M

How exciting!! Well good luck :) excited for you xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Safe journey Minno and good luck. x


----------



## glitter1980

Good luck Minno xxx


----------



## Minno

Hi ladies. Update from me. After a quite stressful decision making process about whether to put back one or two today we opted for two back.! We got six top grade blasts, so two back and four to freeze. Clinic said that chances of twins about 20% but chance of success with one back 40% and 60% with two. We took a risk I guess. I am freaking out a bit tonight though!!! Hadn't really considered two until they told me that today and then I felt I had to make a quick decision. Aarrgghhhhh time will tell I guess.

Had a tiny bit spotting tonight - anyone else get this after transfer?
Xx


----------



## V2R

Hi ladies sorry I haven't been on for a while. Today is my 20 week scan I am very nervous, I seem to hardly have a bump when up to 12 weeks I was feeling more big! I am worried about the size of me for being 5 months!! But maybe I'm not growing with the stress of work (temp started last Monday) I don't know, just hope everything is ok.

Minno that is fantastic news  putting two back is a good decision with they percentages. I have everything crossed for you, so the two week wait starts how exciting at last. Get plenty of rest these next two weeks don't do any exercise just a wee walk. I don't think I had bleeding after transfer but then some people might experience that as it's a bit uncomfortable when they are prodding down there.

H4M-Did you get a pram? I was in at the Nappy Pin in Dundee on Sat I thought they had a good range of prams for the size of shop & very helpful. I did notice they have twin prams. Great you are keeping well.

Hope everyone else is keeping well & new babies are keeping there mummys busy ;-) 
I will come on later & read further back to see whats been happening xx


----------



## Minno

Good luck with your scan V, can't wait to hear how things are developing. I think you can grow in fits and starts and I bet you balloon soon! I remember when I was preggo with my son, one day there was only a little bump, next day I woke up I seemed to have grown two sizes overnight!


----------



## glitter1980

Congratulations Minno! 1 day down! When is your otd? Do you think you'll be tempted before then? :) x

Hope all goes well today V xxxx

Waves to everyone xx


----------



## Minno

Thanks glitter. Nah I'm not one for testing early - I'll wait it out for at least 10 days anyway then I might go get a test if no af before then. I am never that optimistic. Also need time to recover from everything before thinking of what could be next.
Xx


----------



## glitter1980

Very sensible and completely understandable Minno. X


----------



## V2R

It's a boy  very active wee healthy baby boy. I had a feeling on the 12 week scan it was a boy. The scan was amazing every little bone, even seen the eye lens which was a bit freaky!! 
Before going into the scan we got information & it said before the scan starts tell the lady you would like to know the sex. So we obviously told her, well got a huge lecture about this scan is to check the baby etc I said well tell reception not to hand out they stupid forms & obviously our main concern is that the baby is ok! 

Minno good luck in your wait take it easy 7 eggs is great remember I was 7 but only 1 survived that was good enough to transfer. Get your feet up & look after yourself. Hopefully the weeks will fly by. So if you are pregnant do you then get your 7 week scan at Dundee? Is that you finished with Prague clinic?

I'm now away to read back & see how everyone's journeys are going xx


----------



## Minno

Woo hoo V! A lovely baby boy &#128118;. You must be thrilled! And what a relief as well after all
That worry. Can't believe the clinic were so arsey with you about the scan though! Where did u have it done? That's ridiculous to give u that information and then treat u like that in the scan room. I would complain grrrr

Yes that's me finished with Prague other than having to email them the result. Dundee said they would give me early scan if test positive so that's good - is that at 7 weeks then?
Had some fairly serious cramping tonight - did anyone else get this? Could well be due to a bit constipation - not been able to go since before transfer! And now too scared to go lol Sorry tmi!
Xxx


----------



## H4M

Minno congrats on being pupo and possibly twins!!!! Eeeeek so exciting!! Could be 3 sets of twins on here :lol: !! I didn't get spotting but I think they said to me that could happen, and the cramping I'm sure I got after it as I felt quite uncomfy for a day or two and felt very bloated :(. Wow I'm so excited for you :D!! Xx

V congrats on your baby boy <3 scan is so amazing isn't it. Can't believe how they were with you though, I've had them information cards to read too and they so say that so they shouldn't get all shitty with you!!! How you keeping? You feeling any movements? Xx

I'm doing away fine. Got swollen ankle by end of day and goes down by morning as I'm sleeping with a pillow under foot! Honestly my beds like a pillow shop!! Obviously one under head, under side, in between legs and now under feet :lol: always an operation to get Into bed!! Xx

V we had a look in nappy pin too after our 20 wk scan lol !! There was a good choice, think we have the one we want but are going to order online as a little cheaper so will prob do that in next couple of days :). I don't feel I'm as big as I should be, especially for twins !! But at the same time I don't want to be too big early or I'll be waddling around like a duck lol! X

Hope everyone else is fine :) xx


----------



## Minno

Thx H. Do not even mention the 't' word !! I am in denial la la la la


----------



## Minno

Remind me who else has twins on this thread?


----------



## H4M

Awww Minno hahaha!! If it gives you more of a chance and possible two miracles then why not :D!!! Chi mama is having twins too :) xx

Chi mama how are you? Xxx


----------



## V2R

I had my scan done in Dundee but the women was from Glasgow who did the scan & said that's not the way they do it there! She said it will be few weeks until I feel movement as my placenta is thick...I'm sure she said placenta. I was raging at start of scan but once seeing baby he just melted my anger away. Also I did ask about the size of me but she said don't compare as everyone is different.

Minno I was also scared to go for a number 2 just incase it fell out & every time I went to the toilet I'd inspect the toilet paper! I felt my tummy was tender & also bloated. Imagine if you have twins :-D I have everthing crossed for you. It's great Dundee is doing an early scan that will be a 7 week scan.

H4M-Have you picked any names? One of each is so exciting there seems to be loads for girls in the shops & hardly anything for boys. Have you tried any classes yet? I'm really enjoying aqua natal & it seems to give me a good pee after the workout lol. If you do get swollen legs/feet seeminly that class helps drain the fluid. 
xx


----------



## Minno

Now you two stop with the twins already! I am freaking here lol. Today I am having terrible worries that cos I was a bit stressed on transfer day and day after travelling home etc that I will have scuppered our chances of this working. Already planning a frozen transfer in couple of months time. Madness!

V I managed a no 2 (soz!) this morning and feel so much better for it. Have been checking toilet paper since though to see if any spotting. Now I'm symptom spotting, did you gals have any noticeable symptoms in 2ww?

Tell me about it re lack of boys clothes - there's always loads for girls but never anything decent for boys!
Xx


----------



## H4M

Aww V scan is great eh &#128522;!! Look forward to the moving! It feels amazing :) I'm seeing my tummy move now too <3. I've not been to any of the classes yet!! I proberly really should give them a try, I'll have a look in all my stuff from midwife and see what classes are on there. I've actually seen more boys clothes than girls !!! Normally it is loads of girls stuff I see and I got all excited away to buy stuff and it's the boys I preferred lol. Xx

Minno try not to stress and worry, I was stressed and worried around the time too and had convinced myself it hadn't worked so please don't worry!! I didn't really get any symptoms in the tww, was just the bloat at beginning then I felt normal , I was scared to move and that incase I done something wrong lol! Xx


----------



## V2R

It's a constant stress & worry Minno no matter how much people say relax still the negative thoughts go round & round. Most important is to rest so the twins can snuggle in. I didn't have any bleeding also since transfer I haven't had a bath only showers, I used to rub my tummy at night thinking it would help & when in the car I spoke to my blob willing it to grow. 

H4M I will start looking at boy stuff at the weekend. Cant wait to feel my wee boy move all I have just now is a heavy feeling at the bottom of my tummy. Defo try the Aqua Natal I think I will miss it once baby is here. Is that you 24 weeks now? xx


----------



## Minno

I am so tired today and do feel a bit nauseous - think it's the come down after all the stress and excitement 
I have been reading that you get a bit of bleeding with twins most often. H you had a bleed didn't you? That must have been v scary. V, so glad you didn't have a bleed. Seems quite common though. I don't think my tiny bit spotting was anything other than after effects of them messing with my lady bits! Lol x


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie ladies, congratulations Minno just stay positive some bleeding and pains maybe due to implantation. 
V little boy that's good news I bet you can't wait to do the nursery. It seems the number of success rates are mostly boys.
H and Chi how are the bumps treating you. 
Glitter hope the treatment is going well, what stage are you now. 
Wee man had his vaccinations done today he only cried while being injected and that was it, thought we were gonna have some night but he is perfectly fine eating and sleeping as usual. 
Waves to everyone. x


----------



## H4M

V I will be 26 weeks tomorrow :o do not know where that has gone :lol: !! I was in Tesco and asda in Dundee and they both have LOVELY little boys things <3!! I will look into the aqua natal and see if I will be able to go, I keep fancying swimming just now so might even start going for a swim :). I was like you and didn't have a bath , only showers until 2/3 weeks ago I was soooo in the mood for a bath, and since I've had a couple, it relaxed me so much!! But again I didn't have one at the start as I was too worried. How you feeling? Xx

Minno, it is the most worrying and stressful time, in my head I was convinced it hadn't worked so was a lovely surprise :). Yes I had a big bleed at 8 weeks, when I went to hospital to be checked the midwife told me not to worry and she's sure it'll all be fine, so I'm sure it happens a lot around time af due as that was the exact date. I don't think your bleeding would be anything to worry about, a lot goes on down there so could be anything and as funfair says could be implantation too. When's your test date again? Xx

Funfair what a brave wee man you have :). Bet he's getting big already :). Bumps coming along fine, I keep getting told I'm very neat, I'm all out the front, don't think you would think I was pregnant from behind :lol: xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok, I'm loving hearing all the stories on here. :) great to hear people's journeys who are going through the same :) xx


----------



## Minno

Hey ladies, you are all wonderful and really help to keep me sane. Luckily I haven't had a bleed yet - had a teensy bit spotting after transfer and that's been all. Keep waiting for it though and really feel menstrual at times. Oh well. Can only wait, I'm 4dp5dt so OTD isn't until 14-17 days past - haven't even worked out when that is as convinced I won't make it. Why am I such a negative nelly?!

So lovely to hear how well everyone is progressing. H, can't believe you are 26 weeks already! It doesn't seem like any time st all since you were announcing your bfp! Do you feel more relaxed now? What about you V, how you feeling? Bet your glad you're past the 20 week mark - how wonderful.

Funfair and rags, how are you both? Your wee man sounds gorgeous funfair.

Chi - how are things with you?

Looking forward to some updates xxxx


----------



## H4M

Minno don't worry I was very negative too! I think I was driving hubby mad I was so negative but he kept telling me it'll all be ok lol, he says that about everything though so still didn't believe him lol! I'm feeling more relaxed now but I think it's more since I've felt them move too, they bring me reassurance when they do :). Still don't believe it's real though!! It's weird, if I speak to my belly I feel stupid lol! Just relax and don't worry :) I'm sure I felt my af on it's way a few times xx


----------



## Minno

Can you ladies remember what meds you were on for first 12 weeks? I seem to be On a truckload of estrogen and progesterone! X


----------



## H4M

I was just on crinone gel upto test date and folic acid, my pregnacare vitamins and then at my first midwife app I got put on asprin and they gave me pregaday which is just like pregnacare xx


----------



## Minno

Why did they put you on aspirin H?


----------



## Rags

Hi Minno, you will get there. It's amazing how you have got this far already and kept so positive. Prague sounds as though they are really on their game and Ninewells keeping you on for follow ups and your early scan is great.

All is good with me and DS. We're just back from a fab week at Alton towers where he amazed me with his willingness to give loads of the rides a go. I've noticed the comments about boys clothes - don't worry, there are some lovely things out there these days, far more than 10 years ago. Try NEXT and M&S. The Boden catalogue is great and there are so many wonderful colours, gone are the days of only having blue and green as options. Hope you are all having a lovely holiday weekend?


----------



## H4M

Minno they put me on asprin as I was 'high risk' if you tick more than one of there boxes you get put on it. Can't remember what all options were but I was put on it because it's my first pregnancy and it's twins. Xx

Rags that sounds like you have had a lovely week :) I love next for clothes!! They are so cute!! H+m can also sometimes be good xx


----------



## Trying2012

Hi ladies, I'm a newbie round these boards but have silently stalked you all for a while as I knew if we went for Ivf it would be ninewells :)

Congratulations to you all who got bfps and good luck to those still in treatment. 

I was on the waiting list for ninewells, didn't expect to get to top until end of Sep as letter said 6mths, got a letter on Friday to say my first appt is now on 17th June!!! 

What should I expect ladies? Scared lol


----------



## Rags

Welcome Trying2012. I'm so pleased that you have an appointment through already. Will this be your first consultation? I can't tell you much about the IVF protocalls or waiting times but the other ladies will have lots of useful info and advice. I can tell you to start writing down your questions now as it's very easy to lose track of what you have and haven't asked when you are at the clinic, and I'm sure you will have loads. You will leave with a lot of information so take a wee note book with you.


----------



## Trying2012

Thanks for the welcome Rags :) this will be my first appointment with ninewells, have been being seen in the sub fertility clinic for Forth Valley since around June of last year. 

Thanks for the advice, will def be writing stuff down. Hopefully some ladies can come on with an idea of what might happen too :) xx


----------



## H4M

Welcome Trying :).

That's fantastic news about your early app :) we didn't have to wait too long either but was told a long waiting list, have you been to hospital before for your bloods Ect? My very first ever app they just asked loads of questions about me and my husband, and I got checked by a camera to see if they could see anything that didn't look right to begin with. Then we discussed what treatment I think and we were put on waiting list. When we went back I got bloods taken Ect , it seems so long ago I can't remember if this is exactly correct lol. Good luck :) xx


----------



## Minno

Light bleed today girls - didn't last long but surely not a good sign tho eh?


----------



## H4M

Minno stay positive could just be implantation, try not to stress and worry! Some people bleed so keep thinking positive xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie ladies, a warm welcome Trying. I was on top of the list earlier than expected we would have been starting our treatment this year but got I our wee boy already. Our 1st appointment when we reached the top was may last year and was for bloods then after a month I started down regging and got our embryo transferred in july. The whole process for me was 2-3 months from bloods to transfer but it all depends on which cycle you on, like Rags said just prepare some questions to ask on your appointment good luck.
Minno I think that's implantation bleeding, not to worry too much.
Rags it seems you had much fun at alton towers. Wee man has got his bcg vaccination today hope it won't give him problems and he will continue as normal like what he did with the other vaccinations as we are off to London on Wednesday, his 1st trip out of Scotland apart from when he was in the oven. 
Waves to everyone. x


----------



## Trying2012

H4M said:


> Welcome Trying :).
> 
> That's fantastic news about your early app :) we didn't have to wait too long either but was told a long waiting list, have you been to hospital before for your bloods Ect? My very first ever app they just asked loads of questions about me and my husband, and I got checked by a camera to see if they could see anything that didn't look right to begin with. Then we discussed what treatment I think and we were put on waiting list. When we went back I got bloods taken Ect , it seems so long ago I can't remember if this is exactly correct lol. Good luck :) xx

Thanks for the welcome :kiss: we have been being seen at the sub fertility clinic over in Forth Valley whilst getting on the list, have had all the first stages bloods, US and HSG done, hubby has done two samples. I think from what I can find out this appt will be all our consent forms and bloods for hep b, HIV etc... Excited but nervous!! Xx


----------



## Trying2012

Funfair1980 said:


> Hie ladies, a warm welcome Trying. I was on top of the list earlier than expected we would have been starting our treatment this year but got I our wee boy already. Our 1st appointment when we reached the top was may last year and was for bloods then after a month I started down regging and got our embryo transferred in july. The whole process for me was 2-3 months from bloods to transfer but it all depends on which cycle you on, like Rags said just prepare some questions to ask on your appointment good luck.

Thanks for the welcome, and big big congrats on your little boy being here already!! I think from what I can guess that I'll follow the same pattern as you, looks like bloods and consent forms at this appt and they discuss treatment plan and estimated start date and protocol:wacko::thumbup:


----------



## Minno

Have a lovely time funfair! Trying good luck with your apt x


----------



## Trying2012

Thank you loads Minno, sending so much love for this cycle for you :hugs:


----------



## V2R

Welcome Trying 2012. We have all had different ivf journeys, just try to relax and ask as many questions as possible even if you think they are stupid...ask.

Minno I was only on Crinone up to my test date & vitamins. I havent had anything 'free' from NHS I have to buy my own Pregnancare. Don't worry too much about a slight bleed it could be implantation also even if the two dont snuggle in, one might be so dont get yourself in a panic. I wish the days would hurry up for you testing, it's torture waiting. I hope you are getting plenty of rest, no exercise?

Funfair Awww what a good boy you have the first injections would have been so nervous for you, tell us about your wee boy? Good sleeper? Can you tell by his crys what he is wanting?

I cant wait to hold my wee boy. Seems alot more real now I've had the big scan, I dont think I've felt movement sometimes I think maybe yes but I dont know!


----------



## H4M

Funfair hope you have a lovely time :) x

Trying, good luck, it will fly in after this app :) x

Minno how are you feeling now? X

V, won't be long before you are definitely feeling movement, I was a bit like that to begin with, was unsure if was movement but I'm sure now it was :) was weird feelings to begin with x


----------



## Minno

No more bleeding today other than a tiny bit when I got up his morning. Dunno what's going on. I'm 7dp5dt today. Still a week until official test date but will likely test over the weekend as I'd hunk it would show up,by then. What do you think girls?

Trying your first appt will be bloods, paperwork and review your history and notes and plan your treatment cycle. Wonderful to get going. Enjoy!
Xx


----------



## Rags

Minno said:


> No more bleeding today other than a tiny bit when I got up his morning. Dunno what's going on. I'm 7dp5dt today. Still a week until official test date but will likely test over the weekend as I'd hunk it would show up,by then. What do you think girls?
> 
> Trying your first appt will be bloods, paperwork and review your history and notes and plan your treatment cycle. Wonderful to get going. Enjoy!
> Xx

I think I'd be itching to test Minno, and if you manage to hold off till the weekend then you are showing amazing restraint. Just remember that you still have time for your little bean/beans to setting in and get comfy though so whatever the test says don't lose heart.

Pregnacare - I never got any vitiamins from the NHS but always found that Boots, Superdrug and Holland and Barrett competed quite well with each other on these. There was always one of them doing a 3 for 2 deal or buy one get one half price. Shop around a bit.


----------



## Minno

Bit more spotting today and af pains. I think I'm out. Hate limbo land, just need to get it over and move on. Will defo be testing in next couple of days.
And if it's negative, I'm booking a holiday for me and my boys to Florida to cheer us up!
Xxx


----------



## H4M

Try not to think too negative Minno, I know it's really hard though. Testing can go both ways... If it's negative you will just feel down and kick yourself even though it may just be that not showing a positive result yet, if positive will make you feel more at ease no doubt, maybe test for the nxt few days? Xx


----------



## Minno

Yep H, can't win either way eh! Spotting has stopped again but I'm going to test this weekend as it's driving me crazy. That'll be 11 days after a five day transfer so 16dpo - that should be long enough to get an accurate result.
Will keep You posted! Xx


----------



## H4M

Yep Minno, good luck :) xx


----------



## V2R

Good luck for testing Minno don't lose hope, get they negative thoughts out of your head. Some people bleed/spot all the way through pregnancy. I don't know if this is a silly thing to ask but since you had two put back in, did they mention if there is a possible chance that if one snuggles in & the other doesn't could that cause bleeding/spotting? xx


----------



## Minno

Not a silly question at all V. I think that can happen. Spotting stopped again. Planning to test soon!!

I read back a bit and I think you had a wee bleed before your bfp - is that right?
Trying to banish negativity but I do feel like its game over - again! Xx


----------



## V2R

I honestly cant remember I thought I never had any bleeding. I now wish I had written all of the symptoms I felt down. I do remember feeling very bloated and like I was away to get af also felt a bit sick.

Try and get positive thoughts. Is it a lot of blood or just spotting? No clots? How about sick feeling, is it like af pain or a severe pain? Questions questions...xx


----------



## Minno

What do u think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Minno

Just a wee bit of blood. Tiny wee bits of what looked like lining. No pains now and spotting stopped for now. I think the test looks darker now then when I did it this morning.


----------



## V2R

OMG OMG MINNO.....YES I'm sure that is a positive reading. OMG I'm excited for you  

When I tested I wouldnt say mine was a very bright positive & I waited until test date. I would say that will get darker every day.......How are you feeling??? xx


----------



## V2R

Congratulations  I've put it bigger on my screen that is a definate POSITIVE....
Now get those negative thoughts out of your head we dont want anymore negative thoughts you have one maybe two snuggling in there. WHOOHOOO


----------



## glitter1980

Woohoo! Congratulations Minno! Looks like a strong positive to me! Really happy for ya x

V's right - banish all those negative thoughts! xxxx


----------



## Minno

Thank you ladies - I am reserving judgement lol I'm pretty sceptical but I will try to keep my negativity in check!
I got a row from my clinic in Prague for testing too early lol. They say I should not test til Tuesday but I had to know with all the spotting etc 
I am feeling very emotional right now! X


----------



## glitter1980

I'm not surprised your feeling emotional Minno, a complete mix of nervous, fearful excitement never mind the disbelief. Completely understandable Lovely. Are you going to test again? Remind me again when is your OTD? Xxx


----------



## Minno

OTD is Tuesday which seems a long time as it's 14dp5dt. Everyone seems to be asking me go and get a beta blood done but would have to pay private. Dundee don't do it either do they? Just hpts? X


----------



## Rags

Minno, amazing! My 17 day post iui positive was much fainter than that. Why not do Tuesday's test with a digital hpt then you're less likely to second guess the lines?


----------



## Minno

Great idea Rags. Did you test at 17 days post? My clinic are saying test 14-17 days after transfer and I thought that was really late x


----------



## H4M

Wooohooooo Minno!!!! :wohoo: massive congratulations!!!!!! You are having 1 maybe 2 babies !!!!!! :D!!!! Deffo positive!!!!! I would test again on your otd but I got the clear blue one as well that says pregnant or not pregnant and the weeks :) so should buy one of them too! It make me feel better actually seeing the word 'pregnant' !! Xx


----------



## Rags

Minno said:


> Great idea Rags. Did you test at 17 days post? My clinic are saying test 14-17 days after transfer and I thought that was really late x

I got a bfp at 12 days post iui, it was very faint so i did it again thst evening with a digital which said I was 2 - 3 weeks. Ninewells had said to wait until 17 days, I waited until the 17 before testing again and the calling the clinic.


----------



## H4M

Minno you done anymore tests? Xx


----------



## V2R

Hi Minno I'm I right that today is your official test date? Line still strong? You said about getting bloods done? I never had any blood taken just my pregnancy test to say I was pregnant. So do you now book an appointment with Dundee for an early scan? Do you still need to keep in touch with Prague?

I'm off on holiday this week & just typical yest I was feeling sick all day, I think it was the baby moving but I'm still not sure if I have felt it! I went maternity clothes shopping today hardly any shops stock anything so I think I should open a maternity shop once I've had the baby lol 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## H4M

Hi everyone, hope you are all well? Been very quiet on here :) x

V, bet it's good to be off for a week and just relax. I'm trying to save rest of my holidays for when I come off but does sound good to have a week off :lol: I don't have too long left now though it's scary! I struggle for clothes too!! I'm going clothes shopping this weekend to try and get a few things. A maternity clothes shop sounds great!! Hope your not feeling too sick anymore, horrible feeling, won't long before your wee man definitely moving about, the past few days mine haven't stopped !! And it's feeling weirder and weirder all the time ! Xx

Minno hope your test went well yesterday and everything's ok with you? Xx


----------



## Minno

Hey girls. Quick update. I got a positive hpt on OTD but I still don't trust it as I'm still,spotting a bit. Seems to happen when I put in the pessaries or if I'm lying down a long time. Mostly it comes out as brown or pink and not very much, not enough to mark a pad or anything. I just wish I knew what it was. So I went to my gp today and had a beta hcg and progesterone blood done and get a repeat on Friday - so we'll see how that goes.
All being well, scan is on 19th June at Ninewells. But like I said, let's wait and see.

I have had a couple of days of felling really awful and exhausted but today I feel quite normal. That also worries me a bit. 
Everything worries me at the moment!

H, any tips on dealing with the nausea? Did you get any V?
How is everyone else doing? Xxx


----------



## V2R

Hi Minno glad you've updated, your slight bleeding doesn't sound like anything to worry about it could be the pessaries irritating your cervix? When do you stop using them? I only used Crinone up until test date. I was exhausted & kept feeling sick but was never actually sick I started having a bit extra to eat at 10am like a breakfast bar, I only went for small walks & cut out my swimming. The tiredness & slight sick feeling has never left me I have totally missed the 'glow' with being pregnant & my moods are not good.
19th is not long to wait. Just relax I know it's hard xx


----------



## H4M

Hi Minno, I'm so pleased for you and please don't worry :) I'm sure everything will be just fine, I agree with v, think it prob just the pressaries, your babies will be snug as a bug :). I had days like that where I felt exhausted then felt not too bad, then the sickness kicked in, if I'm honest I never found exactly anything that helped me too much, I did find lucozade helped sometimes and snacking on French fries the crisps, also Ice lollies. I also found eating helped, even tho half the time I couldn't face it I normally felt a little better afterwards, but eating little and often seems better, I was still bringing everything up though &#128513;&#128513; car journeys did not help me either!! And I always found first thing in morning I felt worse because there was nothing on my stomach xx


----------



## Minno

Thank you ladies. Had my beta hcg done today by the gp. It was a repeat. Wednesdays number came back at 2800 which is very good apparently. So now I'm just waiting to see that it doubles/increases ok. Will get the results on Monday :)
I've been feeling normal the last three days. Just as I always do. When did symptoms kick in for you?

Ps I'm soooooooo nervous. Wish I was past this bit! Xx


----------



## H4M

Just try to relax as much as you can &#128522; I'm sure it was 6 weeks when I got very sick and was off work with it and lasted till about 13 weeks :cry: felt longest time ever lol ! I think I felt normal up until that point, maybe just a bit tired sometimes. Do you feel a little better with results from doctors? I have a feeling it's twins :D xx


----------



## Minno

I'm glad I got the beta done and just hope the repeat is also good. I'm in denial at thought of twins as I don't really feel prepared for that! One is enough for me!
How has your pregnancy been H? Has your bp been ok? Any swelling up yet? Are u planning natural birth or section? X


----------



## H4M

Awww it's a scary thought for me too :o still can't get my head around it lol. It's been fine, I've had problem with hips and back being sore hips more when sleeping and back depending on what I've been doing, probably a lot to do with my work though! My ankles have been getting swollen the past few weeks :( in morning they aren't too bad but by night they are fat!! Let's just say I have kankels lol! Oh and my bp has been fine, got another scan this week x


----------



## Minno

My friend who had twins also swelled up at night. Think that's quite common later on in pregnancY anyway. Did you ever have any more bleeding after that scare at 8 weeks?
I am so cautious at the moment. Like to lie down a lot altho I feel fine and not tired. Wondering how I'm going to handle work when I have to stay upright all day! How is your work? X


----------



## glitter1980

Really good to catch up on your news Minno. When do you get your next beta results? xxx

Waves to everyone xxx


----------



## Rags

Dont worry Minno, the symptoms will come. I remember being desperate for some just to convince me that I really was expecting, was delighted round about week 6/7 when I started feeling a bit of nausea -OMG, was so over it by 5 months when I could barely poo and was carrying plastic bags in my car because I was still vomiting. Have a good day tomorrow and I'll be thinking about you on Monday. Xx


----------



## Minno

Thanks Glitter and Rags. I don't like this bit of waiting to see how things will work out. I'm a nervous wreck! Glad I'm getting the beta though as it at least lets me know if things are progressing in the way they should be before the scan. Had to push scan to 7w+5 as dh is away with work right at the 7w mark :( 
Rags, thanks for reassurance re symptoms. I like being symptom free but there is always that niggle of why don't I feel anything. Then again, the thought of work when you're feeling lousy doesn't appeal either - how did you cope with it? Vomit bags in the car - will have to remember that lol


----------



## V2R

I would say I've never had any symptons of pregnancy. Just little sick feeling & tired oh I did have bad constipation but I think that's because I couldn't eat any veg as the smell was revolting. I was gutted I had no morning sickness lol I better not say too much as I'll probably end up being unwell towards the end of pregnancy. Only moan I have is peeing constant & lying on my side is very uncomfortable.
Oh it's exciting, great your doctor did a blood test that makes it more official that you are pregnant  one or two though that is the question.....If you need to have a rest then rest do what your body tells you to do.

How is everyone else I'm lost with who is going through treatment at the moment? xx


----------



## Minno

V that is amazing you never had any symptoms! I hope I'm the same but at this stage I'm just looking for reassurance. I had those couple of days around bfp time when I felt terrible but must have been a virus as since then I've been feeling fine. Will hear from doc tomoro re hcg repeat. This will be interesting!
Hope everyone is well. Any updates from anyone? X


----------



## H4M

I'm sorry!! I wrote a massive long reply on sat and have just noticed it never sent :o! 

In bit of a hurry now so will reply properly later but will try answer what I remember lol! I never had anymore bleeds after 8 weeks but that was a very big bleed! I think yours will be nothing to worry about Minno probably implantation or the pessaries, my works been good with me but I do feel it sometimes on my back and have the fattest feet and ankles just now :(. 
Will speak to you all properly later xx


----------



## Rags

Minno said:


> Thanks Glitter and Rags. I don't like this bit of waiting to see how things will work out. I'm a nervous wreck! Glad I'm getting the beta though as it at least lets me know if things are progressing in the way they should be before the scan. Had to push scan to 7w+5 as dh is away with work right at the 7w mark :(
> Rags, thanks for reassurance re symptoms. I like being symptom free but there is always that niggle of why don't I feel anything. Then again, the thought of work when you're feeling lousy doesn't appeal either - how did you cope with it? Vomit bags in the car - will have to remember that lol

How did todays results go Minno? Like others you just cope with feeling rubbish. I at least managed to keep some meals and fluids down so didn't need medical intervention. At work my office was very near a toilet which was handy and as I was head of my department and have a job which isn't office based most of the time no one questioned if I kept having to get up and leave.


----------



## glitter1980

Just checking in to see how things went today Minno xx

Hope your ok! X


----------



## Minno

No update im afraid girls. Beta results not back yet! Grrrrrrrr. Have to wait another day. 
Feeling a bit ropey tonight - can feel an early bed coming on!
Xx


----------



## H4M

Hope you get your results today Minno, try and relax as much as you can xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hello ladies, sorry haven't been available lately was so busy after our London journey. My wee man slept through the night from 10pm to 6am fed and went back to sleep. So just thought to get up and start pumping my boobs while I catch up on all posts. 
Massive congratulations Minno I hope the bleeding has settled now. We got 4 bumps now am I correct. 
Waves to everyone will catch up properly later on today just getting ready to go out for our 1st day at play group.


----------



## Minno

Repeat beta was 5245 and doc was delighted with that. But.....I woke up at 4am to a bigger bleed that scared me. It stopped over the day but it makes me upset and anxious. Gp wants another beta done tomorrow. 
This is a bit of a nightmare!

Glad you had nice trip
To London Rags. Sounds lovely.

How is everyone else? Thanks so much for all your support and good wishes xxxx


----------



## H4M

Glad you had a lovely trip Funfair :) sounds like your wee boys doing great xx

Minno if your worried I'd speak to a doctor or even phone the early pregnancy clinic and ask for an earlier scan, when I had the bleed I phoned nhs24 and they booked me in for a scan the next morning to check everything was ok. Your betas showing great results so try and stay positive. Have you taken anymore tests yourself ?? Xx


----------



## H4M

Hi everyone :), 
Had another scan and both babies are doing great :) they are both engaged :D, got another scan in a few weeks to check everything fine and will be taken in at 37-38 weeks :) xx


----------



## Rags

H, thats great, did you get some more pictures for your family album? 

Minno, I hope your day has gone ok. Asking for an eary scan at the early pregnancy clinic sounds like a good idea. Just seeing a bean snuggled up in there would be reassuring even if it's to early for heart beats yet.


----------



## Minno

Lovely update H. It's going so well, I'm thrilled for you.

Not so great for me I'm afraid. Bleeding bright red this afternoon. Yet third beta taken today is 17176 and doctor is happy! I can't take much more of this. If I bleed anymore I'm going to call doc in the morning and ask them to book me in for early scan. At least they can tell me where bleeding is from hopefully! X


----------



## glitter1980

Aw Minno that's a fantastic beta! Not so good about the bleed Hun, the doctor clearly isn't concerned but push for the early scan if only to put your own mind at ease! Xx

H - lovely!!!! How long left? Are you all organized? Xxxx


----------



## H4M

Minno sorry to hear about the bleed again, must be very worrying and upsetting but your beta is showing great so could just be with all hormones and treatment, try not to worry too much, I know people who have bled the whole way through pregnancy, but I know how worrying it is as I was the same stay positive xx

Thanks everyone, well could be taken in 8.5 weeks!!! Eeeek!! Scary! Yeh we have a lot of stuff, still don't feel organised though :oops: , and I got more photos :) xx


----------



## Minno

Wow H where did the time go! Very exciting! Xx


----------



## Minno

Sorry to update ladies that I had a miscarriage today. It's been a difficult day but not entirely unexpected. Looking forward to some normality now away from the ttc ivf nightmare. That's me done with it.
Going to book a holiday with my boys and get back to living!

Wishing you all much love and good wishes and thanks for all the support xxx


----------



## glitter1980

Minno I am so, so sorry to hear. Really, sincerely gutted for you. Your right - take sometime out, refocus and who knows. Get Florida booked!. Thank you for your support and welcome you gave me a way back when xx Virtual hugs and love to you. Xxxx


----------



## H4M

Minno I am so so sorry to hear that, I have no words that will make it any easier for you, I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now, you have been so strong with everything you have been through. Your mind will be all over the place just now, book your holiday and take time out, relax and try to enjoy yourselves and see how you feel in a few weeks time. Sending you so much love and hugs :hugs: always here if you need a chat xx


----------



## Rags

Minno, I'll be thinking about you and sending my best. Get yourself a good relaxing holiday surrounded by people who love you and take care of yourself. Xx


----------



## V2R

Minno so sorry how awful, yea you need a break get a holiday booked & spend time with your boy you have, time away from ttc is maybe what you are needing give your body a rest you have been through a tough time with Dundee & Prague. Thoughts are with you, sending hugs your way. Please keep in touch in a few months you may have news for us or decide on trying again xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chi mama

Hi all of you lovely ladies! So sorry i have been MIA! When we got our ivf treatment we had just moved out of our house, we had sold it months prior and were waiting to move into our new build, we moved in 5 weeks ago and we have not had internet&#55357;&#56873; then we took a holiday to salou so been all go,.. its been grim haha but i brought my ipad round to my mums to do some internet shopping and wanted to say and and check in o you all.

Minno, i was reading through catching up since i was last here and i was so happy and excited for you then read your last post and feel so upset for you, you have been through so much. I just want you to know that i am thinking of you and hope your heart heals soon, let your boys fill you with love and hugs,... Wishing you well and hope you managed rest on holiday xx

Hi everyone else too, great to read you are all doing so well, really happy for you all.

Us, well all going fine, twins gave me a scare at nine weeks i bled bad, hospital did a scan and all ok, had our 12 week scan last week and they looked perfect! We are in our 13 th week now and i am sick as a dog! Hope this goes away soon.

I will try and pop back on soon, should have sky in shortly so i can keep up to date with you all, for now though love to you all, hugs to minno, you girls are so lovely xx


----------



## H4M

Hi Chi,
Lovely to hear from you :) what a busy time you have had lately! Glad all is going well with you though and twins are snuggled in safe :). Xx

Minno how are you doing? Hope you are relaxing and taking good care of yourself xx

How's everyone else doing? X

V how's the shopping going? Xx


----------



## glitter1980

Hey everyone

How lovely is this weather!

Chi really nice to hear your doing so well, must have been terrifying that bleed though. This years flying by, 13 weeks already!. Are you keeping it a surprise or do you think you'll fine out the gender?. 

Hey H, how's things with you? Did you manage to get your pram/buggie? It's not long now eh! - you must be excited. From an outsider looking in it seems like the weeks are just melting away but maybe that's not the case when your pg? Lots of worries - well defo me anyway! I worry about everything.

Afm - well as you know last Cycle was a disaster. Zero fertilization. This cycle was ICSI with drugs changed to menopur 300ui. Stimms were fine, we got 13 eggs! last time 5. Called the next day - 9 were immature!!! but 3 fertilized and 1 fragmented. I was crying at my lost 9 but it was a relief we could make embryos together!. I'm all honesty I didn't hold much hope for 3 embies making it to day 3 far a less day 5. 

Fast forward through sleepless nights and lots of tears on my part. Monday 9th June we had 3 high quality blastos! shocked doesn't come close. 

We discussed transferring 1 or 2 which felt so surreal to be actually having that conversation but considering the advice of Anne and DH we decided on 1. That was 8 days ago.

I want everything yesterday so I've been testing since 3dp5dt (trying to convince myself I was testing out the trigger) Yeah right!. BFNs... Until 6dp5dt - I have been testing positive the last 3 days (numerous tests) but for some reason the lines are darker at night. This morning I thought I was out. 2 tests with barely there line. I was devastated beyond belief. I am so confused tonight I took another and it's slightly darker the my night one yesterday. I thought I was out, still pretty upset really don't know what to think. OTD isn't till Sunday. I got the darkest positive yet tonight but that this morning has really terrified me. Same brand, same morning time but a barely their line- twice!. I want to be happy but I'm absolutely terrified, DH is so positive but I help but think something must be wrong for that test to show as it did regardless of tonight's. Sorry girls - no one to speak to except DH and my BB buddies xxx

Hope your all well Minno xx 

Waves to everyone xx


----------



## H4M

Hey Glitter,
Lovely to hear from you. That's fantastic news and stay positive, remember it's still early so tests won't show great! But if you are getting some darker lines then that's a good sign :D! I know how upsetting it is to hear not many were a success but remember it only takes one :)! Good luck for Sunday, I'm sure all will go well :). Xx

No it's not long at all, we could be taken in 7.5 weeks :o! It has flown by for me! I thought it would drag but it certainly hasn't! We haven't yet got pram but know which one we are getting so will be ordering it within next few days :) xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hello ladies sorry to be quiet I was going through all the post and if I type to reply it wasn't sending the post. 

Minno I was also happy for you only to read your resent post about miscarriage how devastating, I am so so sorry and my thoughts are with you, just take as much time as you want to grieve and most of all enjoy time with your boys.

Chi 13wks already time is flying, hope sickness settles down. 
H almost time to download, the twins will be joining us soon. Are you going for natural, induction or c-section.
Glitter fingers crossed its a bfp Sunday is round the corner. 
V howz you and your boy doing hope he is behaving and looking forward to joining us. 
Me and wee man are doing well, he's so well behaved just gets up once for feed around 5ish and goes back to sleep till 8-9. Enjoying the sunshine and going out to playgroups with him, he enjoys watching other kids playing. 12wks now and learning to sit.

Waves to everyone. x


----------



## Chi mama

Hi ladies and waves all round!

We are doing good, met the twin consultant at forth valley yesterday so all going well. Did you know they tell you the sex of twins at 20 weeks? I was gonna book a private scan but wont need to now :)

Glitter, thats fabulous, everything is crossed for you but i feel it that ur ++++++ xxx


----------



## H4M

Funfair sounds like you have a very clever little man there :). We are hoping natural.. They are both facing down so that's a good sign, have a scan again in couple of weeks and will see nearer time, if they still in correct position then will be natural but if one turns round or not growing as well Ect then will proberly be a c section but so far so good :) xx

Chi that's good you had your app, yeh I knew about the sex and 20 weeks, that's when we got told :) exciting times, how you feeling? Xx


----------



## Chi mama

Feeling ok, more tired than anything, have a scan on july 10th just to see they are ok and will be 16 weeks by ten hope u well xx


----------



## V2R

Hi everyone sorry not been on for a while it's been hectic training my cover at work she has since walked out lol property I rent out is empty now so been busy sorting that out just not had a minute to think about baby!

How are you all? H4M are you having a natural birth, have you done your plan yet? Congrats Chi mama are you finding out what you are having? Funfair your wee man will be getting big how many months now? Minno I am still thinking about you, I hope your ok & booked a holiday. 
Whats the update with everyone else on this thread? I'm a bit lost now I've been away for a while!

My wee boy is a right wriggler he is defo letting me know he is in there but I love feeling the kicks & even go to my bed early just to see if I can see my tummy moving. Decided on my pram so that's getting ordered next week. Still not thought of names my o/h keeps suggesting ones I don't like!!! I can see our baby being 'no name' for a while. Cant wait to meet him. xx


----------



## H4M

Hi everyone. Sorry I've not been on in ages. Had problems with internet Ect on my phone.
V that's great about baby moving :) how are you getting on? Did you get your pram ordered? We are struggling with names too ! I find girls names easy but boys very tricky... Not long for us to go now approx 4-5 weeks before we get taken in.... Scary how quick this has all come around. Have had another scan though and everything is fine with both babies. Hope you get your house sorted out. How long have you got left of work? Xx

How's everyone else doing???? :) xx


----------



## HopeandGlory

Im new to this forum and think it great reading all of your success stories 
I am currently at dundee i thought the wait til has somewhat got better by the sound of it i only waited like 5months to hear back from when th doctor says shel put me on then the waiting list for ivf.
I was expected to wait upto 12-18 month very least and i have had nothing but great words to say so far about the hospital.
I was originally on the glasgow royal waiting list but adv i would venture anywhere if it meant sooner so over the moo :D

got my pack through and i start next month - 1st ay of my period and im good to go nervous though

dont like bn negative and letting my bf know im worried tryong to be up beat

I did get blood back before this in regards to ovarian reserve being excessively high i this bad?

im only 26 blocke tube but my period do ten to be off on occaion late 8 days so far which is normal tbh though never used to be this way


will keep u guys posted thrugh out tho let hope it al goes well :D


----------



## Trying2012

HopeandGlory said:


> Im new to this forum and think it great reading all of your success stories
> I am currently at dundee i thought the wait til has somewhat got better by the sound of it i only waited like 5months to hear back from when th doctor says shel put me on then the waiting list for ivf.
> I was expected to wait upto 12-18 month very least and i have had nothing but great words to say so far about the hospital.
> I was originally on the glasgow royal waiting list but adv i would venture anywhere if it meant sooner so over the moo :D
> 
> got my pack through and i start next month - 1st ay of my period and im good to go nervous though
> 
> dont like bn negative and letting my bf know im worried tryong to be up beat
> 
> I did get blood back before this in regards to ovarian reserve being excessively high i this bad?
> 
> im only 26 blocke tube but my period do ten to be off on occaion late 8 days so far which is normal tbh though never used to be this way
> 
> 
> will keep u guys posted thrugh out tho let hope it al goes well :D

Hello! I'm also starting ivf at Dundee next month :) just waiting on day 1 to make the phonecall, pack through and spray waiting to go. Excited but nervous. I too have high ovarian reserve, spoke with the clinic and they said that the only thing that may happen is injections reduced dose and maybe more scans, we will see. 

Good luck :hugs: xx


----------



## Chi mama

Hi ladies, how are you all doing?

Thats us in our 18th week and we found out its one boy and one girl! We are delighted xxx

Hope ur all doing well, waves!! Xxx


----------



## HopeandGlory

bnb addict thats great news to think im not alone come next month lol 
im glad that the high ovarian reserve isnt a bad thing ive googled it so many times panicking and didnt wana both the hospital to ask what it means ha.
its all im thinking about at the moment trying to be positive and i too am just waiting on day 1 to come around.
Im always late so il end up bn mid month or the end of the month before we would be attending.
is this ur first ivf treatment? u private or nhs funded?

:)


----------



## H4M

Good luck hope and glory and trying for your cycles. It's amazing how fast it all goes once you get started :) x

Chi that's fantastic :D . You happy it's one of each? It is all coming around so quickly! I don't have long left :o xx

V how you doing? X


----------



## HopeandGlory

H4M said:


> Good luck hope and glory and trying for your cycles. It's amazing how fast it all goes once you get started :) x
> 
> Chi that's fantastic :D . You happy it's one of each? It is all coming around so quickly! I don't have long left :o xx
> 
> V how you doing? X

thanks very much i appreciate that im a nervous wreck but i want it over with ha my bfs brother and wife went through ivf and they both had issues and now shes fell natural 6months after the birth so im very positive and als ready through ur very very long 100 odd pages of chat from your struggles to where u are now is very refreshing to think its very much possible in all different circumstances
i would love to put 2 eggs in but a think thats just bn greedy ha 2 for the price of 1 but a would need to wait n see whats recommended for me first, jumping the gun slightly ha


so jealous of all yous :( so happy us got ur little miracles


:)


----------



## H4M

That's lovely to hear about your bfs brother and girlfriend :). Just shows sometimes when the pressure is off it can happen. There is a lot of posts on here haha! So much to read but there is a lot of positive outcomes :). You will be fine, they recommended to us just to put one back but when it came to it they were a day behind which is why suggested two went back :) x


----------



## Trying2012

HopeandGlory said:


> bnb addict thats great news to think im not alone come next month lol
> im glad that the high ovarian reserve isnt a bad thing ive googled it so many times panicking and didnt wana both the hospital to ask what it means ha.
> its all im thinking about at the moment trying to be positive and i too am just waiting on day 1 to come around.
> Im always late so il end up bn mid month or the end of the month before we would be attending.
> is this ur first ivf treatment? u private or nhs funded?
> 
> :)

I'm very much wishing day 1 to come too, weird place to be that's for sure :haha: it's hard not to think about it all the time that's for sure. I've been trying to vaguely plan when we will start and when collection might be. Hopefully looking to start sniffing mid August if AF shows up on time. :wacko: we are nhs, what about you?


----------



## Trying2012

H4M said:


> Good luck hope and glory and trying for your cycles. It's amazing how fast it all goes once you get started :) x
> 
> Chi that's fantastic :D . You happy it's one of each? It is all coming around so quickly! I don't have long left :o xx
> 
> V how you doing? X

Thanks very much H4M, I have silently stalked this thread for a long time and always took so much hope from all you ladies who cycled at ninewells :kiss:


----------



## HopeandGlory

Thanks for ur replys 
H4M do u mind me asking how old u are I kept getting told oh ur young ul only need one egg but il only time will tell huh
How's ur pregnancy going? 
Trying2012 I'm concerned I've not had any information on what type of medication I'm gn on I've read of short and long protocol I assume ad be on long due to my ovarian reserve n I've heard of this nasal spray trough these threads but tats it ha last time I was at the hospital it was for our bloods ad initial consultation but it says on the letter when day 1 starts that's when I get my drugs ha Woop can't wait 
Ours is also Nhs it sucks we only get 2 attempts now on Nhs it used to be 3 self funding it's thar much well I say that I don't have a spare 4-5 thousand but it's do able
Is it bad av looked at back ups already 
Hospitals in London are very high success rates 
I cover all possibilities ha but my bf goes mad at me he's wanting me to focus on this cycle and to believe this is work so this thread has helped loads


----------



## H4M

Hopeandglory I'm only 26 as well :). It is very hard to stay positive, I was negative and my oh kept telling me to think positive and he kept saying it would work &#128522;! Pregnancy going well :) it is crazy how quick it's going though!! X


----------



## HopeandGlory

Call me Stacey lol aw really well il try n listen to him then cz I could be stressing out for months and it be as positive as ur outcome n I've wasted time n effort worried for nothing..... Say a little prayer n hope for the best 
Great stuff u know what ur having yet? One of each how ideal would that be 
Be so cute with ur wee bump too 
The things I've to look forward to :D
Defo keep you's updated 

:)


----------



## Trying2012

H&G my nasal spray came with my letter telling me to call up on cd1 of next cycle to book in start of treatment. Maybe now though they are only sending it out once you calk up on cd1. I wouldn't worry too much as if you on long protocol or standard as NW have on all the stuff I have, you only start snuffing in day 21 so plenty of time for it to get to you :)


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie ladies, sorry I haven't been on for a while and thot I would struggle to catch up on all the posts, it seems everyone had been busy too and not much to catch up on.
Welcome HopeandGlory, wish you all the best with your cycle, try and stay positive all will be well. Good luck to you both and Trying2012.
Chimama that's brilliant news, one of each hope your pregnancy is going well. 
Not long to go now H4M I bet you can't wait to meet the twins.
V how are you doing, when are you starting mat leave. 
Glitter how are things going with you. 
Our wee man is doing well 4 months old now, we enjoying all the laughs, smiles and noisy. 
Waves to everyone else.


----------



## H4M

Ok Stacey haha :). Yeh try and stay positive, I know how hard it is though, I was convinced it hadn't worked and got a lovely surprise when they said there were two :o. Yeh it's one of each :D still can't believe it yet!! X

Funfair lovely to hear from you :). Your little man sounds lovely, I can't believe that's him 4months already! Wow! Glad you are all well. I'm looking forward to meeting them but at the same time I feel it has gone far too quick and feel I'm not fully prepared :s ahhh! Haa x


----------



## V2R

Hi Everyone,
Hope&Glory / Trying. Good luck with your treatments it does seem an awful long haul with hospital appointments / treatment but the hospital do know what to do for the best and remember if it doesn't work the first time they just need to tweek things a little to suit you.
Chimama aw one of each you will be so happy :-D 

I'm really good I will be 30 weeks on Monday I did still have concerns on the size of my bump but I'm measuring a little bit bigger so all good. I cant wait to see my little boy I think I will cry for a week when I meet him, I love feeling him move & watching my tummy. I feel so lucky. Pram is ordered a blue silver cross Wayfarer. What did you go for H4M? Names are a nightmare! My o/h just winds me up suggesting names lol so it's baby no name. Are you booked in for a section or natural birth? Wow it's crazy how quickly time has passed. Funfair 4 months already, time has flown by he will be turning into his own wee character now.

Minno still think about you, don't know if you will still sign into here.

xxxx


----------



## glitter1980

Evening all!

Welcome hope&glory and trying2012 ! It seems forever until you get started but once you do it flys in. Most of us have been there and everyone will agree if there is absolutely anything you need to know we'll chip in!. I read mixed reviews about ninewells acu however can honestly say they have been so nice to me and my DH. Always there to help and advise throughout both my cycles and inbetween. Good luck girlies xxx

H - how long left?!! Seems only yesterday! 

Good to hear your well Funfair! How's the wee man sleeping? AFM - my BFP stuck! I have seen my little pip and am now 9weeks and 3 days. I've had a fair bit of cramping, sore boobs and general bluaghh/ nausea but no actual vomiting. As you will know I am now wishing away the days till 12 weeks. Scans booked!. Terrified of every twinge and on constant knicker watch - sorry TMI! :)

Love to all xxx


----------



## Trying2012

Aww glitter thanks for the welcome and offer of support and big big congratulations to you! Xx


----------



## glitter1980

Thank you Trying2012, still not able to say it out loud! xx


----------



## H4M

V, I can't believe your 30 weeks already!! I know you weren't far behind me but hearing 30 weeks is crazy haha! Don't worry I'm not that big for having two!! No one can believe there is two babies in me lol! That's great about pram. we ended up going for a baby jogger, seemed the best and I read up about a lot and this sounded the best one. I can't believe I will proberly be a mum in 2-3 weeks!!!!! It's scary! I'm having problems this week with an extremely itchy stomach :cry: it's driving me mad! Keep puting loads of cream on which calms it a bit but so frustrating &#128546;! X

Glitter I'm so pleased for you :D don't worry I was on knicker watch too haha! To be honest I still am sometimes :lol: I still can't believe it's all real! Have you got your date for your next scan? X


----------



## V2R

Glitter....Congrats  yep I was on knicker watch I probably only relaxed after my 20 week scan! Just try & relax don't do too much, keep drinking plenty of fluids & remember to take your folic acid. Exciting time ahead for you.

Yea H I cant believe how time has flown by for us! Only 2-3 weeks till your a mummy how exciting. Have you got the nursery ready? I'm in the middle of doing mine decided not to spend a lot at the moment just keep it plain & basic then see what the baby is into as he grows. I've been putting loads of cream on at night I'm not fussed about stretch marks but having the skin stretch I think it needs some cream! Have you thought about a pregnancy massage? I'm going to see about it at the weekend I feel my legs are needing the circulation worked I've major twitchy legs!! xx


----------



## H4M

That's exactly what were doing with the nursery keeping it plain and simple :). We haven't done it yet... Only because we've been decorating other parts of the house and getting new flooring everywhere so have done all that. But the nursery is away to get done and should only take a few days when get started as just need paint and put new carpet in, we have curtains bought and that to go in and chest of drawers Ect all ready :). I haven't actually about the massage but to be honest could probably do with it, been sore lately. I'm measuring 40/41 weeks so my bodies starting to think it's time... :( not been feeling my best and most fittest last few days. I have stretch marks on my stomach, hips and thighs :(. I'm kinda used to them now, have developed an itchy rash though so have had to get blood taken for that... Seems never ending!! X


----------



## Chi mama

Hi ladies, wow so much has gone on with u all! Happy to see all the positive updates and that you are all doing so well! 

We are doing great, we are 19+ now and starting to feel my son and daughter kick me slightly, little monkeys :) they have also given me a few visits to the hospital as. I have had slight bleeding these past 2 weeks, had cervix checked etc all seems ok but one of the twins placentas are butted against the cervix and this may be causing the problem. Its awful and such a worry but just taking it all one day at a time.

Anyway, hope you are all doing fantastic xxx


----------



## glitter1980

Hey Girls

H - it must be nearly your time!!! Keep us updated xx 

Thanks for the advice V - I'm struggling with liquids - only water up until yesterday when I got a whiff of Red Kola - mmmm! Not the healthiest granted but so nice! Hope your keeping well xx

H - Scan is next week. Freaking out a bit because my symtoms keep disappearing then reappearing. No soreness or nausea for 24 hrs then it comes back. It's happened 3 times now and I panic each and every time!. Petrified that I go for my scan and something bad! As in nothing there! Xx. I'm still in that disbelief, dreamlike state.

Chi - hope your ok after your wee scare? Xxx

Love and waves to everyone xxx


----------



## V2R

Wow Gilitter scan next week it seems to take forever between scans, the wait is torture. Just keep positive & keep yourself healthy. The 12 week scan is amazing as I was like you thinking nothing is there, we sat saying nothing just smiling at each other lol it's amazing how much of a difference between the scans.

H4M what is the update? I think you should be due now?

I only have 8 weeks to go. I tried relaxation class last week it was ok but I got a really sore back! Baby is now kicking hard he seems to be awake alot! Also I have terrible thirst I have tea, water, dilute juice, pepsi, ice lollys but nothing takes my thirst away! I'm going to mention to the midwife this week.

Howz everyone else doing? xx


----------



## glitter1980

Hey V 

8 weeks!! - are you still going swimming? And have you been watching OBEMinute? - I applaud those hypnobirth ladies- I just couldn't!. You'll been getting your bag packed in the not so distant future.

I have a feeling the next time we see an H post will be when she's a mummy introducing her babies!. What a crazy year for us all.

Yeah, still absolutely kacking it that something will be wrong at the scan. I think it's hard when we've been through such a process' to get here! I'll try stay positive!.
I'm wishing a away the days. I feel like times just flown in and your all due so quickly! But hopefully someone will read this and think that about me. I feel so lucky.

Waves & Love 

Xxxx


----------



## V2R

Hi Glitter,

Yep I'm still swimming & going to aqua natal I would defo recommend aqua natal it makes you feel loads better after it I wish it was twice a week. I have my relaxation class tomorrow looking forward to it.
I have been watching OBEM but it kind of freaks me out, seems torture pushing the baby out! I'm hoping mine slides out lol (wishful thinking)

Days are ticking by for you now, 12 weeks is such a scary scan with all the thoughts rushing around but once you see your baby you will be in love with the screen & pictures it's just amazing after he/she being wanted for so long. Roll on your scan day  xx

I think H might've had her twins by now or she will be very near to having them.


----------



## HopeandGlory

hi girls 
quick question when u get to 1-3 day of ur cycle and call and make a appointment it shows on the letter you may not start your medication when u attend is this correct?
i want things to go quickly and hoping that once my period starts and i call theyl take me in wthin a few days perform a scan and give me my meds or am i jumping the gun and wishful thinking that its gonna happen that quick and easy

:-s


----------



## Trying2012

Ohh I'm not sure H&G I got my suprecur in the post (nasal spray) with my pack before my new cycle started. I called up on day 1 and was told to start sniffing on day 21 this cycle so I'm starting straight away.


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie ladies, hope you all doing well with treatments and pregnancies. 
No news yet from H, I bet she is a mum now and busy with the babies. 
Hope I started sniffing on day 21 after Af. All the best with your treatment.


----------



## V2R

Hi H&G it will depend on what treatment they are putting you on, do you know what the plan is? My 1st treatment was injections only then 2nd treatment I was put on a sniffer day 21 (which arrived in the post) then injections. It's all coming back to me about the treatments seems a distant memory now. Bet you cant wait to start treatment.

Trying when do you start sniffing? The taste is awful & I also had headaches with it but just keeping looking forward to the end result.
Good luck ladies.

Yea Funfair I defo think H has had the twins, I wonder if they have been kept in or she might be busy. xx


----------



## Trying2012

I start sniffing next Thursday :wacko: I'm a bit nervous, just want it get it started now. 

Can any of you ladies who sniffed remember what times you did it at? It just says evenly spaced out over waken hours so I was thinking of 7am, 12pm, 5pm and 10pm does that sound okay?


----------



## Funfair1980

Wow Trying not long to go, I did my sniffing at 8am, 12, 4 then 8pm I had to set an alarm for all those times. All the best.


----------



## V2R

Oh not long now Trying....I did mine breakfast, lunch, tea then I think 9pm. Good luck fingers crossed this works for you, it's a long protocol but I think it has better results. Have you been taking any folic acid yet? I have stuck to Pregnacare, they are a bit more expensive but I think they are better than the basic cheap ones as they have more vitamins in them. xx


----------



## H4M

Hello everyone :) just a quick message to let you know I now have my two amazing little bundles of joy. They are absolutely perfect and the love I have for them both already is unbelievable!! I will update you all later :) thank you all for being with me through this journey, worth every moment xx


----------



## V2R

BIG CONGRATULATIONS H4M 

WOW amazing thanks for letting us know, when you have time let us know how the birth went, weight of twins, have you decided on names? You will be buzzing, I'm so happy for you xxxx


----------



## glitter1980

Just a quick read and run but!!

Congratulations H!!! You hoped for the miracle and got 2!! I am over the moon for you. Funny how strangers can feel so much for another, it's been a journey now it's the good part. Same as V - looking forward to all the news and the bambinos names!! I hope your all well!! xxx


V - your turn now!!

& Thanks V for the words of reassurance this time in 36 hours it'll be done! 


H&G - have you had your treatment schedule sent yet? I remember phoning Anne on CD 1 and she said she'd said an app. I assumed it was to pick up my drugs but they unexpectedly arrived about a week later (burselin). V's given good advice/info. I bet your just itching to get started!. Once you start sniffing it goes by really, really quickly xxx

Waves to everyone xxx


----------



## HopeandGlory

Congratulations h4m so happy for you how exciting for u hope ur dn well
V2r I'm on short protocol so it don't need nasal spray it's cz my ovarian reserve is really high I got my injections start tonight then she says it's around a week n then egg retrieval should be the 27-29 aaaaah I was close to tears it's all so real n fast I'm terrified now
I'm not looking forward to injecting myself is it as bad as I assume?
:-s


----------



## glitter1980

Aw H&G xx

The injections aren't bad at all.

For my second round just there I opted for the down reg injections rather than the nasal spray (long protocol) - for me the nasal spray was too tricky to fit in. So my point is! I was on morning injections then evening injections (eventually) of the stimms and I wouldn't class myself as brave!. It can be a wee bit nippy sometimes but nothing that would bring a tear to your eye. No where near it!.

Some say pop and ice cube on the area before injecting etc but the only thing I would say is be quick!. My first injection I sat for ages and I swear my skin became as tough as leather!. So - pinch the skin and jab it in!. Few days and your a pro and to be honest it's quite satisfying knowing your doing something to help. Evening after your first injection within a few hours your wee follies spring to life. 

I did mine in mine belly - alternating between left and right each night/day only for comfort more than anything. If your really insure how you think you may react first time around - try using a clean needle and jab yourself first . That's what I did and DH wanted to know how painful it was (woose!) so he got a wee jab too!. 

Don't worry honey xxx


----------



## V2R

Hi H&G, injecting is not as bad as the thought of it. Just do it at the same time every night & get it all ready pinch your skin (don't pinch too hard or the needle wont go in) & go for it. I did mine in my tummy both treatments as I thought it would work better. Are you taking time off after egg retrieval? Keep drinking plenty water I think that is important.
My first treatment injecting made me very bloated & after egg collection I was quiet down I could've burst out crying in the hospital & I was very sore I had to get signed off work for a week. The second time I had no bloating & egg collection was great I went bouncing home & had no pain. So two very different experiences. xx


----------



## HopeandGlory

aw thanks you guys for your replys and positive feed back
i did it last night after clock watching to avoid it but once i had i looked and was like huh is that even in wasnt as bad s i thought so that wasnt as bad as i thought defo 
i called today cz i was concerned as i feel im not bleeding like i should if im on a period :-s and thought god if am not on my cycle n start injecting itl all go wrong but i called and straight away voiced my concerns and the said no your scan had shown that my lining was thin minu any cysts etc so dont worry about it 
im due back on monday again for a follow up scan and retrieval is the 27th surely it cant be 2 days after my second scan ? this soon or does this take a month maybe i got it wrong and its sept 27th unsure but i know that she says short protocol is very quick and injections may onyl be a week myabe a bit more 
aswell actually see when you get ur injections do you guys tab the needle? he didnt mention on dn so with the pen? but in the instructions in the box it states to and to release some liquid to make sure theres no air
i know you have to the syringe thing but i get worried on doing it haha incase i waste the liquid 
such a worrier as yous will all see

:p


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie ladies, massive congratulations H4M enjoy every minute of nappy change and feeds. Can't wait to hear more about labour and the twins names. 
H&G I wouldn't worry too much about wasting I was like that thinking I wasn't injecting all the medicine and the nurse told me that a little bit won't do any harm.
So we got V next to pop then Glitter and Trying and H&G on treatment.


----------



## V2R

Hi H&G yea tap the needle to get rid of any air & a little push on the needle to make sure the liquid is coming up. I'm sitting here remembering the smell off the drugs, you will smell it in a few days. Short protocol is very quick but sometimes they do send you away with more injections. I think someone on here was sent to do more injections.

Yea Funfair not long for me now. How have you been keeping? xx


----------



## HopeandGlory

Funfair that's just like me straight to the ' oh my god am a dn this right ' but it's only natural there's panick 
V I done it again last night and ensured no bubbles n liquid was coming from the top
Yeah she mentioned depending on how my results are come Monday a may need more
Bn asked to bring a cool bag for another drug too 
Do they keep them in the lab long no idea how long retrieval to putting them back in takes but I assume not long


----------



## Rags

H how amazingly wonderful, I am delighted for you and your wonderful family. I look forward to hearing more detail when you have the time - maybe 3 or 4 years from now!! Enjoy every minute, every cuddle, every nappy and every feed. Xx


----------



## V2R

That will be your final injection to mature your eggs. I cant remember the name of it (Ova something) its just a wee pen jab no mixing liquids. It will depend on how your eggs are getting on in the lab 3 day or 5 day transfer. You will be told on the day how many eggs they collect but not all will make the 'grade' they have to be at a certain stage to transfer. Do not be disappointed if you don't have many eggs look at me I only I one good egg to transfer & hopefully it will only be 6 weeks till I meet my wee boy. So stay positive xx


----------



## HopeandGlory

Aw that's all so exciting now it's all i can think about now 
The injections are giving me a little cramping nothing I can't handle but I only have today n tmro n im done 
Appointment tmro for a scan hopefully wed latest Friday for ER 
6 weeks jeez u must be so thrilled u felt ur pregnancy has flew by?
U thought of names yet?
Trying I haven't heard from u in a bit u keeping okay ur on the nasal spray ATM aren't you? How's that going?


----------



## HopeandGlory

Just back from my appointment must say I'm worried and disappointed tbh
I'm not ready yet largest follicle is only 13mm not quite 17/18 as I would like 
And I have a touch of ohss fluid has leaked so they've taken blood to check my ahm and I'm waiting to see if they need to reduce my dose :-s waiting for that phone call around 3-4 this afternoon if it's a problem 
More injections and another appointment on Wednesday so I'm even more worried now why couldn't it have bn straight forward if my bf wasn't there I would have broke into tears 
Feeling a good bit down 
Mum believes I'm loosing weight but it's making me go off food with worry no wonder 
Want Wednesday over n done with n pray it's ok for et and continued treatment I'm not wanting to freeze my embryos


----------



## V2R

Don't worry too much as I said the hospital will know what they are doing & remember they cant predict how well the injections are going a few more days & your follicles will grow. Try & look after yourself the whole process is very stressful but you need to keep yourself heathly eating & drinking, drinking is very important. Before my scan for follicles I put a hot water bottle on my tummy only at bedtime (just a cosy hot water bottle) you could maybe try that, xx


----------



## HopeandGlory

Just an update from today
Went for my ER well the procedure itself was not too shabby ad have rather bn totally knocked out mind but still lol ended up fainted soon as I was back at the ward my bf got the fright of his life poor soul nurses were so lovely though can't fault the
Got 14 eggs :) no sign of ohss so it's good to go for ET on Wednesday aaaah it's all so real now 
Got the gel to start tonight this sound rather yuk but all worth it
Find out tmro morning how my little eggs are getting on excited n nervous all in one 
How's us girls doing?
Bumps ok babies ok? It's crazy how fast it's all going 
Did anyone take time off work after ET? I don't wana take anymore time off but I don't wana risk a thing


----------



## Trying2012

Just catching up H&G everything sounds great! I'm keeping everything crossed for good fert rates tomorrow for you. That's really good news about no signs of OHSS, I bet you are relieved! 

I was also up there today as an emergency appointment, unfortunately I've developed a rather rare side effect of the nasal spray which is causing issues with my hearing, that rare the clinic seem insistent that it's not that causing it, it is listed as causing hearing disturbances and tinnitus though so I'm a bit miffed as to why I feel it's being dismissed as the cause a bit. Give them their credit though they did agree that I could switch to injections and I went up today to get them today and get shown what to do. I just hope I am right with my feeling it had caused it and my hearing returns to normal quickly!


----------



## HopeandGlory

oh god trying thats awful i know how u feel i do hope your okay and everything happens for a reason...it grea your starting ur injections i was terriflied to take them by the end of the i was jabbing them in like it was nothing i bled and bruised haha but just cz i was so blazey to them once ur first ones over ul see what i mean
long are you on the injections?
fingers crossed this morning yeah am terrified im in work and need to re direct to my better half so its be second hand news 
stomach is in knots

keep u posted on the results :)


----------



## Trying2012

Keeping everything crossed for you H&G. 

I will be on the DR injections for another 11 days then up for my baseline scan and hopefully starting stims then. xx


----------



## HopeandGlory

Aw that's fantastic we're not far apart then 
Well out of my 14 I got 9 naturally fertilised I'm extatic I was freaking out it got to 1005 this morning me bn in work didn't help so I phoned my bf to get hold them but just as a made that call they called 
Above average I've never bn above average on anything ha good feeling I was thinking the worst couldn't sleep all night 
So il see how many now on Monday have survived n Wednesday it's ET :D even when I get a positive Itl just be the start of my panick 
It's hard to believe when it always seemed so out of reach before 
So rooting for u n ur stimms I thought u would have bn short protocol from the start as ur ahm level was in par with mine 
Keep me posted as il do you


----------



## Trying2012

That is great news :dance: keeping everything crossed for Wednesday for you :)

I did call the clinic before I started to check my protocol as our letters both said the same, apparantly I do have high AMH but am a cat 4 patient, they only put cat 5 on to short protocol. No idea what they levels are for each but they assured me I was on the right one so they went for long protocol.


----------



## HopeandGlory

well at least you had that doubt and questioned it cz i was worried they had me on the wrong on when i seen your post
aw its al so exciting the antisipation is too much now so hoping we both get the outcome we want :D


----------



## V2R

Trying-What happened with your hearing? Could you not hear anything? How bizarre but everyone has different reactions to treatments. You will be looking forward to starting your injections. 
H&G- Brilliant amount of eggs. ET on Wed then put your feet up I never took any time off work but I did cut out high intense exercise.

Good luck ladies everything crossed for you both  xx


----------



## glitter1980

Evening

Trying & H&G - good luck girls! Everything crossed for you. It's scary but so exciting! Xx

Not long now V!! Just over 4 weeks! Are you all set? Nursary done? Exciting xxx

Hope your well Mummy H! Xx

Chi - how are you getting on? Xx

Waves to everyone xxxx


----------



## Trying2012

V2R said:


> Trying-What happened with your hearing? Could you not hear anything? How bizarre but everyone has different reactions to treatments. You will be looking forward to starting your injections.
> H&G- Brilliant amount of eggs. ET on Wed then put your feet up I never took any time off work but I did cut out high intense exercise.
> 
> Good luck ladies everything crossed for you both  xx

After the first day of sniffing my ears felt like they were blocking up, I thought it was congestion from using the spray or wax, I tried de congestion stuff and ear wax stuff but as the days went on it got worse. It is a blocked up feeling but with constant buzzing. When I went to the GP he said that there was nothing wrong and it sounded like possible tinnitus which when he looked up was a listed but very rare side effect of Suprecur. The clinic aren't convinced though as it has never happened before with anyone else. My arguement is that if it's listed even if it is very rare then there is a chance that it is the medication that has caused it. I have tried to search medical journals when I have been at work about it happening but I'm not coming up with much. But then that makes me think about if it's a listed side effect then it had to happen at some point even in the clinical trials......

Sorry for the essay, I'm exhausted with it all, last night I just felt like jacking it all in as now am I not only worried about this whole thing not working but that my hearing will be affected permanently. I know I am probably being over dramatic....can I blame the drugs on that??? :haha:


----------



## H4M

Hello everyone,
I am so sorry I've not been on much lately, I have been very busy with visitors Ect I've not yet managed to catch up on everything yet but I will do, I had a brief look over so good luck h&g and trying. Hope all works well for you both and good luck for Wednesday :) x
V how are you keeping? X

Well the twins are just amazing! They are so good and I can't complain about anything :). Both puting on weight nicely and changing everyday! Xx
My labour wasn't the best, it all happened a lot quicker than we ever imagined but I ended up losing over 2l of blood so needed a transfusion Ect but I'm all ok and looking and my two miracles everything was worth of &#128150; xx


----------



## HopeandGlory

Panick mode!!!!!
I had cramp after ER n had very little bowel movement so after looking at the laxative senokot where it didn't mention do no take if ur trying or pregnant etc.... So last night I had terrible cramp so much so I've called dundee to have the receptionist panic me into thinking I would have to perhaps stop my ET tmro of which I'm now terrified why could t I have kept my gob shut :( they think I've over stimulated more n are worried 
Dundee is a fair bit away need to travel to get a scan myself n leave work 
Hope everything is ok I so want tmro to continue


----------



## Rags

Thinking about you H&G, I hope it all goes fine tomorrow. It could well be that all the stress has thrown off your digestive system and you are actually just constipated because of that. I hope you manage a sleep tonight. Good luck.


----------



## V2R

Trying - Thats very strange do you feel ill like a bug? Try and not worry they might try the spray again or only injections. Do you know what the plan is? Don't give up I felt like that after my first treatment.

H&G - Sounds like you are feeling like me after my first EC, I also didn't feel I could go through with ET. Hopefully you are feeling better today and your ready to continue with your ET. Good luck.

H4M - Brilliant to hear from you  Aw how amazing your twins are coming along great. What a journey glad you & your twins are good now. You will be looking for some peace & quiet now, visitors will be tiring.

Glitter - Yep not long for me to go now I'm getting quiet excited now & picking my pram up on Sat. Nursery is ready (I think) I just cant wait to meet our wee boy he's so active I just cant imagine what he will look like. Whenever I type on here about him I feel a bit emotional, I just sometimes think is this really happening after 5 years!! Amazing & I feel so lucky. How are you getting on?

Hi Rags, how are you getting on?xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie ladies, H&G how are you feeling hope you went ahead with the transfer, all the best. 
Trying sorry you haven't been feeling well, hope you better now and the jabbing is going well, good luck with your cycle.
Glad to hear from you H tell me about the visitors its so tiring and sometimes wanting a pyjama day. 
Not long to go now V I felt emotional reading your comment, roll on time very soon you will be a mummy. 
Waves to Rags, Glitter and Chi. Have a lovely weekend all. x


----------



## glitter1980

Hey Ladies 

How is everyone?

Trying- how has things worked out with the hearing? Etc I completely agree if it's listed as a side effect even a very rare one then surely that says it all! After all that's what initial drug trials are for!. Odd behavior not to acknowledge it.. 

H&G - how are you doing honey? Try take it easy for your sanity more than anything. It's a lot emotionally you've been through - this massive wait and build up! Then.. Hope your ok x

H - lovely to hear from you ! Glad the twingos are well! Not so good about the transfusion but alls well in the end xxx any hint on the name and weight front?!! I totally understand if you prefer not to say! Xx 

Hey Funfair - how have you been? 

V - in a couple of weeks you could be a mummy! Jeezo it's seems to have flown in- it's gonna be so exciting when your pram arrives tomorrow! You ok? Xx

AFM - I'm well - I had a but of a scare about 12 days ago. I got up in the middle of the night a noticed a thick brown gunk - old blood. It's wasn't heavy but after 2 days I freaked out and got a scan at the EPU - all was fine! That night though I got a small gush of bright red blood. I though it was over. So upsetting but I was told that unless I was filling a pad every hour then not to go back. Lovely eh!. Thankfully it was no where near it - I won't go into the specifics but it was very light, gone a couple of hours later to only turn back to brown. Anyhoo, that lasted another 2 days and thankfully I've been clear for the last week. It's bloody terrifying!!! My sis in law bled till 20 wks! The stress would kill me!. There's no explanation for mine. 

So I am not 15 weeks and 1 day! I'm going to book a gender scan for a couple of weeks. I'm not good at surprises! Xxxx


Hey Rags! Hope your ok xxx

Waves & Love 

Xxx


----------



## HopeandGlory

Hey everyone I wrote yesterday but it's obv not posted 
Want to thank all of u for wishing me well I had the transfer wed 2 embryos out back scary as it is h4m I'm gna pray for your outcome 
Initially I was always wanting 1 but when the embryologist explained that the rest MAY not be frozen I panicked.... 2 were a day away from blastocyst so I went for 1 of them and my only embryo to make it to day 5 
Turns out as I got a call the next day.... That the remaining stronger embryo and another got to blastocyst and are able to be frozen so chuffed :D if only as known ha ad have only ever transferred 1 but it's a decision that I thought at the time was scary as it's a high risk of twins but I've done it n what il be il be 
2 for the price of 1 
Glitter so sorry to hear what u went through urself u must have bn terrified I could only image hope ur ok now 
I would be the same about wanting to know I don't like suprised either u have any clues or feelings as to what ur having 
V u must be on the edge of excitement now almost there 
Rags thanks for the advice ur prob right my digestive system isn't what it should be but I've read that's fairly the norm, the pain had gone now don't feel as bad though the bloating is still there, everyone keeps asking if am pregnant n my clothes don't fit goodbye size 10s ha 
funfair and trying hope you's are all okay sending my hellos out there
:)


----------



## H4M

Glitter I know how you feel, I had a bad bleed early on in my pregnancy and thought it was all over for me, thankfully it wasn't and I'm currently sitting watching my two wee miracles sleep <3 stay positive and try not to worry or stress yourself out, I know people who have bled the whole way through pregnancy, if you do get worried though just phone the hospital, best to put your mind at ease :). I hope you all understand I don't want to put the babies names up just yet... Only because we haven't told many what we went through and it's a small world so if anyone read this and got back to some people it would cause problems. They were both good weights though and my little girl was 4lb 15oz and my little man was 6lb5oz! Of perfection <3 being a mummy is the best feeling in the world, especially when you have had to go on such a journey to get here, but it is all worth while !! Xx

V2r how are you getting on? You bought everything you need and all organised? When's your due date again? Xx
H&g good luck!!! Could have two wee bundles soon !! Stay calm and relax! When do you test? Xx


----------



## Minno

Ladies I've just popped on after a good break from bnb. First of all massive congrats to H4M - amazing!! You must have your hands full at the minute but so pleased you are all ok and look forward to hearing how the twinnies are growing.
V, wishing you all the best for birth and delivery. So exciting for you. I feel like I've known you and H forever and now it's all coming good :)
Glitter, glad to here things have settled down - hope the rest of your pregnancy is stress free!
Afm, my latest update is that I'm going back to Prague next year for a FET. This time adding in prednisone to dampen my immune system a little in case that is the problem. Turns out I can't walk away with four grade 1 blasts in the freezer. So we'll go in summertime after our hol to Florida and see what happens. Been enjoying this time with my boys and setting up a new business but id
Like to try again just to give it one or two last tries.
Love to all xxx


----------



## Rags

Minno, it's lovely to hear from you. I'm so not surprised that you can't walk away from 4 lovely blasts. You have a good break, get yourself built up physically and emotionally and go for it.

H4M, your twins sound wonderful, what fabulous weights. I'm so pleased they are sleeping and that you are having a chance to rest. As for their names, I have not and will not post Ds name on any thread. It is an unusual family name and would be spotted a mile off by anyone who has ever met me/us. The story of how I got him stopped being just mine as soon as he was born and now, as far as I'm concerned it is his to tell when, or if, he chooses, keeping his name private is one of the ways of achieving this.

H&G,3 days into your wait already, I have everything crossed for you. 

V, gosh, no time at all now, how very exciting. So looking forward to hearing about you cuddling your bundles and finding out how it all went. Hope the nursery is coming along nicely. Ds and I are good thanks. He started nursery a couple of weeks ago (how did that happen already). He's not keen and is only going every second day at the moment. I'm not bothered about rushing it although I'd like him to be in 5 mornings for the last term before next summer as he will begin school next year. We've both just got over a batch of the cold which hasn't helped his general demeaner when it comes to parting from me in the mornings but I know it's really common once they start nursery to pick up every bug going - quick visit to Holland & Barrett and a couple of tubs of vitamins for both of us in the hope of staving that off.

hi to everyone else, hope you are all well?


----------



## Minno

Thank you Rags, that's just what I'm doing. Heavily into exercising and hoping clinic will sort out my immune system, if it is attacking the embies. Don't cycle again until July though - ages away ! !


----------



## Rags

Minno, might feel like ages away but just having a chance to relax and not spend every month cycle spotting and symptom checking, it will fly by. I remember how quickly it went from you first telling us that you were going to Prague, even you were amazed when it seemed to suddenly arrive.


----------



## Minno

That's true Rags,it did come
round much quicker than I expected. We want to spend time with our son and take him on holiday before we kick this of again. Slight concern is my age. I'm 45 next month and will be nearer 46 by time of transfer. It's not an issue for the clinic and I'm a young 44 year old ha ha I mean I don't think I look in my forties but my ovaries disagree!! Xx


----------



## H4M

Hello Minno !! How lovely to hear from you :)!! I'm so glad you've had a break and are feeling better about things. That's fantastic news you have decided to try again next year, it will fly by and before you know it you will be in Prague again, like Rags says, just relax and prepare yourself for your wonderful journey, and enjoy your holiday with your family. Age is a number :lol: don't let that worry you, and I'm sure your body and ovaries will be ready come next year :) xx

Rags thank you for understanding about the name thing, I totally understand where you are coming from too, and especially with me having twins if anyone heard there names about it would be very obvious as what's chances of having a few sets of twins with same names ;) lol xx


----------



## V2R

H&G I was bloated from start of treatment as well. Brilliant you transferred two, good luck  now the wait of testing starts it will feel like forever so keep yourself occupied.

Minno So happy to hear from you, I think of you often. A holiday with your boy sounds great get some family time together, you will be refreshed & ready to focus on the next treatment. July will not be long in coming round. Hey 45 is not old, age is just a number. So glad you checked in with us. Must be hard reading all of our news when we went through treatment at roughly the same time.

H4M we don't need to know the twins names, as long as they are healthly that's all that matters. Very good weight they were. You will be kept so busy with them you probably wont halt all day.

I'm due in 4 weeks, he's so active it hurts at times when he moves. I actually couldn't bare the midwife touching my side on check up but that seems to be better. Sore back & coxic bone. I cant moan I've had such an easy pregnancy.
I cant remember what else I was going to say to everyone!!


----------



## Minno

Hello V :). My you are coming along - not long to go now. This is an uncomfy bit the last few weeks but soon you will have little man to cuddle and it will all be a memory. Wishing you lots of good wishes and best of luck for the birth.
It is a wee bit hard for me to read all the news. All the threads are full of people I cycled with and most have gone on to have their babies and I'm still here. But I also love to share the good news everyone has to bring. I can't complain, I have had a baby and have a wonderful 12 year old terror lol that keeps me on my toes. It would be perfect to have another tho so I'm just going to play this next bit out, use the four embies for one try or two, and see what happens.
I'm very grateful to be a mummy already and I will be no matter what happens xxx


----------



## Minno

V, also meant to say, your due date is the day before my birthday!! Xx


----------



## glitter1980

H&G - I hope the next wee while flys last for you, we wait so ling to get to this point. One more hurdle - everything crossed for you xxx

H - thanks RE - the bleed. Yeah it was terrifying and still is but I'm so thankful more than 2 weeks down the line all is ok. With regards the babies names, I completely understand. I hope everything is coming together and glad to hear your all ok xxx

Hey, Minno - lovely to see your name pop up when I logged in. I wish you every success for July. Sounds like you've made some solid plans xxx

Waves & Love 

Xxx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie ladies, good to hear from you Minno and that you had a lovely time with your boys, time flies July will be here before we know it. 
Trying hope the injections are doing you good and you nearer to ec.
H glad you and the twins are doing well. 
Not long to go now V, I feel for you last days are tiring I couldn't wait to give birth thou I missed my bump a bit lol.
All the best H&G with the 2ww, so happy for you having frosties.
Oh Rags time flies how amazing that your wee man is now going to nursery.
Waves to everyone.


----------



## Minno

Hey Glitter - fantastic that you got your bfp!! And 2 frosties as well.mthats a great outcome. How are you doing?
Howdy funfair - so lovely to hear from you. How are things with you? I must say it's lovely to catch up again with all you lovely ladies :) xx


----------



## V2R

Hi Minno. You are reading alot more positive & alot more confident. You will be alot more calmer in Prague this time since you know the clinic & met the staff. Will you discuss with Dundee about an early scan all going well? Yes you do have one boy which must make it more frustrating that it's not happening natural. I don't think we ever asked was your first born planned? 

How does everyone feel on this thread about IVF? Do you think you will ever tell your children how they came into the world? I think I will tell mine when he is alot older as I would hate for him to ever be in my position & feel he couldn't discuss it with me (I kept it from my mum & dad for a long time). xx


----------



## Rags

Hi V, I will be interested to hear others response to your question. 
For me things were a bit different as you know - IUI donor insemination. Ds already knows this as I decided when he first started asking the 'how do babies get in your tummy' question to be as honest as I could be (and in case you think you've years before this comes up Ds started asking before he turned 3!). I spent a long time before and through my pregnancy considering when I should give him this information and I came to the conclusion that it should be something that he always knows. I really didn't want there to be some big revaluation at some point in his future, maybe in his teens or older, and I didn't want him to pull me up for telling him lies or evading the truth. I figure it's his story and he should know it.


----------



## Minno

Hey V, yes my son was planned but happened quickly at age 32 after about 2-3 cycles of trying. We tried again when I was 39 for no 2 but clearly my body had other ideas :(. Did I mention I'm off to go on Friday for full work up just to check that there's not something obvious causing me these problems. I've spoken to clinic and we are good to go next year. I will have to get an endo scan here - will,likely ask Dundee to do that or possibly gcrm. This willbe my third proper cycle - 2 fresh, bfp both times but couldn't get past week 6/7 with big. One other cycle with Dundee where we didn't get to transfer point. Let's hope three's a charm!


----------



## V2R

Rags that's interesting I've never thought so young they might ask where babies come from, kids are alot more mature nowadays. It's nice you have explained to him. It will give him such a more open mind about how babies are made that not only through intercourse they need to be made.
I think it's more common nowadays for people to seek help & there's nothing to be embarrassed about. 

Minno - No you never said are you getting your tubes, bloods, bmi etc all checked? That will be good it will feel a step forward, even if something does crop up it can be dealt with now & you never know you might not need the appointment in July. I really wish for Dundee more egg donors would go forward or get alot more funding to help. I think there would be alot more egg donors if they were paid. Do you still have hope to fall pregnant natural, you cant ever give up hoping as there is a chance. Xxx


----------



## HopeandGlory

Just a curious question 
Me being into my 2ww did any you's girls get any symptoms?
Shooting pains cramping etc?
It's not sore just niggles really but it gets me worried no spotting thank god but was wondering if it was normal as most of you's have got successfully pregnant now


----------



## HopeandGlory

Just a curious question 
Me being into my 2ww did any you's girls get any symptoms?
Shooting pains cramping etc?
It's not sore just niggles really but it gets me worried no spotting thank god but was wondering if it was normal as most of you's have got successfully pregnant now


----------



## Minno

Hey V I'm just getting bloods done. I has hsg done previously and my bmi is good at 24. This is just to check hormone levels, prolactin, thyroid etc. we are hoping to try au natural until may then stop to begin meds. Af appears to be making a very light appearance at the moment - yay! Not the usual period but I'm pleased because it's a sign my body is recovering after all the meds and miscarriage.
X



Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie ladies, H&G yea I got a bit of cramping with no spotting it's normal. When is your otd.

V I will tell my DS when he is mature enough to keep it to himself because we never told our parents because DH's side are judgemental so we only told our best friends and my sisters.


----------



## Rags

Funfair that sound like a good approach. My mum, brother and sister knew exactly what I was doing so Ds knows that if he wants to speak to anyone else he can talk to them. He has mentioned it to my brother but not to anyone else. I was a little concerned that he might mention it a nursery but that hasn't happened yet and he's never mentioned it to his friends so I have no reason to think that he will raise it with strangers.


----------



## HopeandGlory

I was reading it was normal but you symptom check all the time regardless iits just torture
I'm taking the test Thursday my test day is Wednesday but my other half can't get home earlier (works away,south of England) so I said ad wait
Him bn there is gna be added pressure cz I'm not wana disappoint him he deserves to be smiling not glum when I tell him
Hope and pray it's gna be positive and can get al excited for the future, finally being a mum n starting our family off 
Trying how's things gn with u u had ur ER yet? 
V your due October right u must be on the verge of bursting now u all organised for the bambino arriving?


----------



## HopeandGlory

Purchased clear blue digital and tested 3 days early oh wah
Bf was too curious 
Pregnant 1-2 (weeks) 
Over the moon
Can't believe it 
It's not gna sink in until at least a get a scan to confirm everything's in there lol
Gna buy more tests n continue testing feels like a dream


----------



## H4M

Congratulations h&g!!!! Very pleased for you :D!! :wohoo: xx

Will read everyone else's updates later :) x


----------



## Minno

Lovely news HandG - congrats!! :) xx


----------



## glitter1980

H&G !! Congratulations !! 

Take it easy, keep us updated! Xx

Hope everyone's keeping well xxx


----------



## Trying2012

H&G whooohooooo :dance: :dance: 

Hope all you other lovely ladies are keeping well. Thanks loads for all your support. 

I'm on day 5 of stims. DR proved to be hellish, never really shook any of the exhaustion, headaches and general feelings of being distanced from everything going on around me. Thought stims had helped a little but no, feel awful today :cry: struggled so much at work. Really hoping tomorrow is better. I'm in for scan on Friday, fingers and toes crossed for good news on follies.


----------



## Rags

H&G, fantastic. Congratulations.


----------



## HopeandGlory

Thanks guys for the congrats 
I've bn back to the hospital to check my ohss as I've over stimulated more now I'm pregnant 
They were like wow when they seen the size of my stomach 
Was in pain for around 2-3 days sharp shooting pains n cramps tho it's much better now tho sleeping is still hard 
Just relaxing tho n taking it slow 
Back tmro for another check up cz if I've got any bigger they may need to drain the fluid 
Bloods came back fine tho so I'm pleased 
First proper scan is 1st oct 
Everyone else get such an early scan 
H4m when did u find out how many babies u were having? Was it a lot sooner than 3 months?
It's an internal cz apparently theyl be really small so early 
Trying how did ur scan go today?


----------



## H4M

H&g congrats again! :)! I found out at my very first scan :) and that was internal too so you will prob find out on 1st :)!! You hoping for twins?? They are amazing, I can't explain how fantastic it is to be a Mummy... Farless a twin Mummy <3 they are just perfect but growing far too quick!! Xx

How's everyone doing? Xx


----------



## Trying2012

Were you there this morning H & G? Sorry you're OHSS has gotten worse hoping they can get it under control for you! And eeep for having your scan booked. 

I was up this morning, was a little disappointed with the progress though the clinic say I'm fine. Have two on right at 10 & 12mm and 5 on left between 12/13mm with 6 small ones between the two of them. I have to stim over the weekend and back on Monday for another scan. Hoping that EC will be Wednesday.


----------



## H4M

Keep positive trying :)! You may get a few more bigger over weekend. I'm sure it'll all be fine xx


----------



## HopeandGlory

Aw that's great I hope everything is okay cz the nurses are wanting to scan early cz I'm at risk of ectopic as I have 1 block tube 
If bn getting niggles on that side too so my minds dn overtime as no ones reasurring me if this is normal or not 
I would love twins but my frame is small ad feel I would really struggle 
I would be blessed with 1 or 2 as long as their healthy 
Awww it's amazing to hear ur loving motherhood tbh it's not sunk in still and it won't until I get the all clear 
Haven't even told my gp yet until this internal scan confirms it's looking good 
Trying sorry to hear ur a little dis-hearted by ur follicle sizes 
I had to be re scanned and get more injections as I was slow at developing too so don't worry about it I hope for ur EC on Wednesday fingers crossed for u


----------



## Minno

Ladies good morning. H&G sorry to hear re ohss but wishing you lots of luck for scan - how exciting &#128512; maybe 
twins?!

Xx


----------



## Minno

Any news from V? If you're reading this V, lots of love and good luck! Soon you will have your bundle to cuddle :) xx


----------



## V2R

Hi girls sorry I've been awol...first week off & I've had a hectic week, just trying to get organised & catch up with everyone before baby comes. I've been keeping well got my check up on Wed (38 week) so really hoping baby is engaged.

H&G Congrats  you will find out at your 7week scan if there's one or two. If only one I assume you will just get 12 week then 20 week scan. I'm sure H4M got more with having twins.

Trying good luck for your scan tomorrow & for EC on Wednesday.

Minno how you doing? Nearly another month closer for you :-D When did you say your getting tests done again? Is your hubby getting his swimmers re-checked? & are you taking any pregnacare at the moment? I'm all questions lol xx


----------



## HopeandGlory

Aw V I was wondering how u was keeping 
I can assume you would have bn run ragged I know I would be in a blind panick about now lol 
Really nervous for my scan incase something is wrong 
A guess after the amount I've bn through it's natural to think my
Bubbles gna be burst but...... Il cross any bridge when and if it comes to it 
Pray it's okay :)
If I don't hear from u before then good luck with ur labour I wish u n the new born gd health and happiness n catch up with us soon as ur settled V


----------



## Minno

Hey V, not long now :)
I've had all the bloods done by my gp last week so go back on Friday for results. We are doing fet this time so have four embryos ready and waiting - no need for dh to do any more tests. I'll be taking immunosuppression this time round to help implantation. Not doing it until after Florida holiday in July but all organised and looking good to go next year. Curious to see what the doc says re blood results tho!
Hope you're enjoying these two weeks of mat leave cod when baby comes, trust me, you'll never have a minute!! Xx


----------



## H4M

Trying good luck for today :) xx

V lovely to hear from you, not long now!!! Eeeek!! You excited? Good luck if things happen before we speak to you again :), you got everything now? Xx

Hi Minno, hope your bloods are all ok :) it will all fly round , hope your keeping well xx


----------



## Trying2012

Exciting times V! Hope you enjoy the next couple of weeks :) 

I went for scan this morning, follies have come on well over the weekend, quite a few 18 & over. Clinic think at least 10 good looking ones so fingers crossed. Just waiting on taking my trigger at 11pm and collection booked for Wednesday :)


----------



## Minno

Hey H, all good with me. How are the little lovelies coming on? Are you getting any sleep? Xx


----------



## H4M

That's great trying :), I remember taking my trigger shot... Feels like yesterday :(! Good luck for tomorrow :) xx

That's good Minno, yeh they sleep very well, it's always been twice they have been up through night but last few nights it's only been once, they are honestly little stars :) couldn't be more lucky! Xx


----------



## HopeandGlory

aw trying im so happy for you - all the best for the collection :D:D all so real once your sitting in the gown ready for theatre - you get rather emotional i know inside i was dying to cry but didnt want to show fear or weakness to my beloved lol
let me know how wednesday goes and i wish u all the luck in the world i do 

minno i hope ur keeping your spirits high and thinking positive for next years treatment and wish u luck on success


----------



## glitter1980

Hey everyone 

Just a quick read and run - Trying - wishing you lots of luck honey xx looking forward to reading your update!.

Incase I'm not back on beforehand or incase your not 'V' can't believe it's nearly your time! Lots and lots of well wishes sent you and bubs way. Xxxx

Waves and love to all xxx


----------



## Trying2012

Hello ladies, just a quick stop by to let you know we got 9, fingers crossed for a good fert rate tomorrow.


----------



## H4M

That's fantastic, have everything crossed :) how you feeling? X


----------



## Trying2012

H4M said:


> That's fantastic, have everything crossed :) how you feeling? X

Am okay, little crampy but nothing too uncomfortable. Feel like I'm slowly coming back into the land of the living now. Lol


----------



## glitter1980

Great news Trying! Fingers x'd xxxx


----------



## HopeandGlory

That's brilliant trying really pleased 
Here's hoping u get a good number fertilised 
Let me know when u find out 
Too excited for u :D


----------



## V2R

Trying - That's a great amount, sure you said you were in yest for ET? How are you feeling now?

Minno - This Friday you get your blood results? It's great you have Florida to look forward to a hectic holiday before you start treatment that will take you mind off treatment. It will seem ages away but I think the months have flown by!

H4M - Good to hear about your twins, it will make a difference them both being good sleepers. 

Thank you everyone. I had midwife yest baby head is going the correct way but not engaged so that's me finished unless I go overdue! xx


----------



## Trying2012

Morning ladies 

Got the call early doors this morning. 7 fertilised :dance: transfer potentially booked in for Monday, hoping we get them to go that far. 

Thanks for all your wishes xx


----------



## H4M

That's great trying!!! Eeeek exciting! I remember getting that call :)! X
V glad your well, not long now at all! You getting excited? Are you going to ninewells to give birth? X


----------



## HopeandGlory

aw trying thats fantastic news h4m i know i can say the same thing ...i rememeber the nerves i got waiting for the call
took them until like 10.30am to call when they said theyd call at around 8-9am ha the anxiety was unreal 
but when u hear the good news its a hige relief day 5 transfer would be ideal as they stand a better chance of survival
downfall is that not many make it through its a risk but i find it so worth it
bet your on cloud nine aint you 
what u thinking of dn then if u have several embryos 1 or 2 back in ha 
i was in 2 minds and only decided on that day due to me thinking the others wouldnt make it and ad have no frozen but then day later comes and i have 2 that made it to blasto :D:D too late to take an embryo out now 
singleton or twins im happy


----------



## HopeandGlory

Trying let me know if your in on Monday 
Cz I'm in on monday for my scan :D at 12 so could see u there how goods that let me know if u get the go ahead and your appointment time :)


----------



## Trying2012

HopeandGlory said:


> Trying let me know if your in on Monday
> Cz I'm in on monday for my scan :D at 12 so could see u there how goods that let me know if u get the go ahead and your appointment time :)

I have a feeling we were there together last Friday. You weren't by any chance wearing a green top? *stalker alert 

They going to call me tomorrow to let me know what time. You excited for your scan? How is the OHSS?

Missed your question about 1 or 2, if we get a blasto then it will just be the one....


----------



## HopeandGlory

no luv wasnt me i was there thursday and saturday last week 
aw great keep me updated and the chances are we are gna bump into one another 
yeah really excited terrified though inacse they find nothing and its stuck in my tube thats me worst fear 
il be scared too tho if its twins ha as great as itd be i would be in a panic cz its a big thing much more than 1 babino 
sorry i wasnt just asking how many youd transfer back 
i put 1 blasto and a late developer in 
seemed the best idea at the time everyone else agreed when i told them but tbh i wouldnt change it now cz if a didnt then i may not even be pregnant 
so its a chance each of us take to be a mum 
sooooo thrilled for u 
im sure youl get a morning appointment sure they do all the transfers inthe morning tho could be wrong
my ohss is getting a lot better too 
no where near as much pain as i was in and the swelling has gone a good bit tho i still have a little bump :) which is kinda cute even tho its only fluid

will see u monday mrs :)


----------



## V2R

Trying that's a great number, good luck for Monday. That phone call/ waiting is the worst ever. 

H4M I'm going to Ninewells. I watched 'Don't drop the baby' last night, Anyone watching it? Wish I never I couldn't sleep then today sore head & been feeling a bit down I'm sure it's with watching that crap it was two bad births on it!!! I've been feeling really relaxed about giving birth as well. It's a waiting game now...xx


----------



## H4M

V I watched that! What was that young guy like!!! I would have slapped him long before I was due to give birth lol, don't worry , they were both bad births which is unfortunate but they don't all go like that so try not to worry, everyone's different. I really liked ninewells they were really good with me even though I've heard a lot of people say different, I had lovely midwifes in the delivery suite xx


----------



## Trying2012

Hey ladies, didn't come on yesterday as my day 3 report was so gutting. We have lost four which haven't got higher than a 3 cell :cry: of the three that were left only one was classed as good at a 9 cell highest grade they want. The other two were 'ok' but not good at 6 & 8 cell but not as good grades. 

To say I was devastated was an understatement, I thought we would lose some but never imagined we could lose 4 and not have more than one classed as good :cry: I know though it only takes one, I'm hoping we have that one good one to return tomorrow. I'm booked in for transfer at 11am. Please send all your positive thoughts to that one good embie ladies if you can xx


----------



## HopeandGlory

Trying I'm so sorry to hear that u can't image my devastation reading ur post 
Listen this isn't the end yes u have had a bit of a fall but I have heard of loads of ivf cycles bn successful when they received a 2/3 day transfer embryo and I know personally my bfs sister in law had done it with a poor responding embryo 
Don't give up hope 
Il see u tmro my lovely wel arrive pretty sharp 
Take care 
Try not to overthink 
It's not over as long as u have the fight in you ul succeed no matter what 
In the end


----------



## Trying2012

Thank H&G, fingers crossed I have a blasto tomorrow out of the good one xx


----------



## glitter1980

Hey Trying, that little embie is still hanging on for a very good reason xx chin up honey - lots of positive well wishes sent your way xx


----------



## Minno

Trying sending lots of good vibes your way. One is all you need and that one is a fighter!! Stay strong xxx


----------



## Minno

V yes had my bloods results. All good but my fsh and lh are high and estrogen low which essentially means I'm perimenopause. No big shocks but just a bid sad really as I'm only 44. Still, good news is I contacted the clinic in Prague and my test results don't mean anything as far as fet is concerned as its with donor egg embryos. So I'm on course for transfer next year as planned for after my holiday. My iron is low so I'm having to take iron also - better get myself in decent shape for the next go!
Thinking of you often and wishing you lots of luck and it all goes well. Stop watching birthing programmes - they always show the problems!!
Xxx


----------



## HopeandGlory

Trying I never managed to see you 
Gutting ul have bn in by time we arrived 
How'd it go?


----------



## Trying2012

Hello ladies, 

Well after a very stressful sleep & trip to the clinic we got some good news, we had a blasto cell looking very good and graded well. The other two were not worth putting back as they had started to fragment so the decision was made to just return the blasto and hope for the best. The good thing is that blastos have already gone through so much development so we are now hoping and praying it snuggles in tight. 

I'm the most pregnant I have ever been and can shout I am PUPO!! :dance: :dance:

Real shame I didn't see you H&G, we were up in the transfer end till just after 12. More importantly, how did your scan go?!?? 

Minno that's great need about still being on track for next year :hugs:


----------



## HopeandGlory

That is great 
See that's the thing with leaving it 5 days you are getting a better embryo but u do loose most if not all the embryos 
So pleased for u
I'm rooting for u now
Well we got our scan and it's 1 bambino seen the little heartbeat it was amazing 
Due date is 17th may hears hoping for a girl though defo just gna be thrilled for a healthy baby then with the frozen embryos wel re try 6months to a year after 
Hopefully all goes to plan :D hard to have it sink in
Stomachs mum better a lot flatter ohss is almost completely gone too 
Praying for ur embryo to take :)


----------



## glitter1980

Trying congratulations on being PUPO! My first few days of the 2 ww seem to fly by then it dragged. It's never stopped dragging!. Have you got anything planned to pass the time? You straight back to work? Take it easy cxx

H&G - isn't it amazing! I was convinced there'd be nothing there! And there she was my little shrimp flickering away. Not long till your booking appointment. I felt surreal phoning the midwife!. All these little things to come. Positive thoughts and lots of well wishes xxxx


----------



## HopeandGlory

Thanks glitter it's so surreal I'm wishing my 12w will hurry up tho midwifes booked for the 10th thatl be fun used to always be jealous of pregnant friends with their midwife appointments lol 
U have any senses of the sex of ur baby when u was pregnant? U have morning sickness? 
I get twinges/niggles now and again just now
I'm so impatient I'm gna pay for an early gender scan lol want everything to go swimmingly from here on in 
Fingers crossed


----------



## Trying2012

Aww H&G that's great news!!!


----------



## Minno

Great news on this thread today &#128515; thrilled for you Trying - bfp here you come!! Blasts have much higher chance of success so your chances are great.

H&G wonderful news. Looking toward to the 12 w update &#128521; xx


----------



## glitter1980

Hey H&G 

I know what you mean about the jealousy part! I don't think it's sunk in yet for me either!.

From the day if transfer I had niggles, I thought it was just the after affects of the stimms but it never went away. I still have a lot of discomfort. Period like pains, heavy discomfort/ pressure pain. Not take your breath away pain but enough to notice. 

Symptoms - hmm. From the start of my cycle (down reg) I had sore boobs, that never went away until about 2 weeks ago!. I was never sick but felt sick all the time. Initially it was mostly at night after dinner but then became an all day thing. My HPTs were always stronger at night too so my hormones must be a bit backward!. I had food aversions - the smell of hot fat even burgers on the grill yuk! Most oven type smells and fizzy juice. Everything seems to have settled down these last 2-3 weeks. I still have mildish symptoms but actually I welcome them back! there is something reassuring in symptoms!! It gets exhausting feeling rotten all the time but comforting at the same time. 

I'm 19 weeks! I can't quite believe it. I don't feel pregnant enough yet!. I had my gender scan the other day via Babybond - it's a GIRL!! - I was about the only one who was convinced it was a boy! Obviously wrong!. I get really anxious inbetween scans. I'm counting the days till the next one. We get one extra with being IVF'ers again around 28 weeks - well I'm Forth Valley and we do here anyway.

It's weird being 'dismissed' from Ninewells - it's like leaving primary and finally going to the 'Big School' in a good way! Xx


----------



## HopeandGlory

Aw glitter the relief in knowing I'm not alone 
Every toilet action is monitored incase of blood I'm just wanting to get past the scary first trimester and I think il be fine
Omg so jealous I'm desperate for a girl 
Did u have any preference in gender?
Did u pay private then much was it I found one for around £89 at 16w il be knocking at their door lol 
Yeah I think we do get more 
Special treatment lol yeah I agree like ud graduated and free to go out in the big bad world with what they've helped u achieve 
Thanks for the info tho helps alot


----------



## H4M

Wow I've missed so much !! 

H&G congratulations on your scan :D such an amazing feeling! X

Minno glad alls good with you, next year will just be around the corner :) x

Trying congratulations on being PUPO!! :wohoo: both mine that got put back hadn't made it to blastocyst stage that's why I got two put back and I now have two amazing miracles so stay positive :) x

Glitter nice to hear from you, can't believe your 19weeks already! And congrats on the girl :). X

V are you a mummy yet???? :) x

Hope everyone else fine xx


----------



## V2R

Trying & H&G - Big Congratulations  whoohoo it does only take one so now it's snuggled in keep yourself healthy, drink lots of water, try and relax also speak to your little one. It's a very emotional time. 

H4M - I'm defo not watching that programme again! OBEM is very tame compared to that...don't you think? Lucky my man hasn't watched it he might do a runner when I go into labour haha.

Minno - Great your bloods are all back. 44 is young for pre-menopause but it's great it's not going to effect your treatment also you have plenty time to get your iron sorted out, have you been taking any vitamins? I really hope it works for you, you have been through a tough time. xxx


----------



## H4M

Yeh v obem is very tame lol! When I gave birth I said "this is nothing like obem" hahaha!!! It's not bad tho so don't worry haha! X


----------



## Trying2012

Aww Glitter. a girl :hugs: that is amazing!! I didn't realise you were forth valley - so am I :) good to know you get a sneaky wee extra scan there! 

I'm currently working hard to not symptom spot - did have some strange twinges last night though but probably overthinking. It's going to be a long tww, I can't believe they make you wait 14 days after a 5dt :cry:


----------



## V2R

H4M - I forgot to ask did you take your twins to see the nurses at the fertility clinic? I have packed a thank you card to write out & depending on how things go I was going to pop in when I get discharged. Still no movement/pains that baby wants to come I think he is very cosy in there! xx


----------



## H4M

Hi V no I've not been in yet. I need to go in and write a card :). As I was quite Ill after by time I got discharged I just wanted to get home haha! We have hospital app in a couple of weeks so will probably pop in then. You feeling any niggles yet? Xx


----------



## V2R

I'll just see how I am after as well but I will probably not be at Ninewells again so might just be a thank you card & post a picture to them. Want to say thanks for all they have done though. Today is my due day I was so excited last night I couldn't sleep was up half the night but no twinges lol really hoping I go before seeing the midwife on Wednesday. Xx


----------



## H4M

Yeh I want to thank them too as they were brilliant with us and very quick with everything, and gave us our two little miracles &#128522;. Happy due date!!! Wow that has come around soooo quickly! I feel excited for you lol!! Xx


----------



## Trying2012

Happy due date v2r xx


----------



## Minno

Wow V you are officially 'late'!! It's my birthday tomoro so perhaps you will give me a birthday surprise &#128539;xxx


----------



## pcct

Hey ladies I'm so sorry I haven't posted in forever!!!! I miss chatting to you all so much... Congrats to all the babies that have been born :) and congrats to glitter being team pink :) trying good luck with everything too... I am forth valley as well I didn't think there was any other forth valley ladies In this thread :haha: 

As for me I have been so busy enjoying my first year with my little boy I started college in the summer as well on my way to do my nursing :) 

Hope to speak to u all soon xxxx


----------



## V2R

Still nothing happening!! Midwife tomorrow going to demand a sweep there & then they say they would let me go 10,days over I personally think thats too long especially when they know my dates are spot on.xx


----------



## V2R

Happy Birthday Minno. Go have a large wine cause next year you will be pregnant Xx


----------



## pcct

Oh happy birthday minno :)


----------



## H4M

Pcct good to hear from you :) glad your getting on fine xx

V hopefully things happen for you soon, how did midwife go today? I'm excited for you!! Eeeek xx

Happy birthday Minno xx


----------



## Minno

Thank you ladies. Had a lovely day altho I was working but we went out at night to Dakota hotel for dinner - really recommend it. Tad expensive but very very nice.
What news V? I had a sweep done when I was a week overdue and never knew she was going to do it. It was agony! But it definitely got the ball rolling as I went into labour later that day lol
Can't wait to hear your news. Good luck xxxxxxxx


----------



## Trying2012

Just popping on ladies to thank you all for your support. 

First cycle didn't work for me. I started bleeding at 8dp5dt and was totally devastated. OTD isn't until Monday where I'll still have to take the test and phone in and relive the upset again :cry: I've surprised myself with coping with it fairly well, especially when it came as such a surprise, I never really thought of not actually getting to test...


----------



## H4M

Minno glad you had a lovely time :) x

Trying I am so sorry to hear that, are you still bleeding now? Have you done a test since to see? Stay strong xx


----------



## HopeandGlory

oh no trying youve no idea how upset that makes me to read that ive followe your story and i counted from your transfer to when ur test date was and knew it was monday and was hoping and praying for the best 
on the letter i received though it did state that you could bleed are u sure its negative i would test to mak sure
im thinking about you and are here personally on pm if you wana talk hun


----------



## Minno

Trying I'm so very sorry. But I bled quite a bit before my first ivf bfp and was sure that was it. Definately worth testing just to see xxx


----------



## pcct

:hugs: trying xxx

Hey h4m I have missed ya all so much can't believe my little bean is almost 1 already! It's been amazing... I personally didn't want to
Post much just to respect the they ladies while doing their cycles. But I do miss chatting to u all and hearing how u r all doing xx


----------



## glitter1980

Morning everyone, just read back a few posts. 

Trying I'm so sorry lovely xxx the girls are right though, double check with another test. Look after yourself xx

Belated happy birthday Minno! Another year young X

Hey Pcct and Hope - FV ladies! I think Chi mama was too. I hope she's ok - not saw her name for a good while.

Hey H - you sound happy - lovely xxx

Is V a mummy yet! Looking forward to that update! Xx


----------



## Trying2012

I have to test anyway ladies and call back tomorrow with the offical result. There is no doubt though that this wasn't just light bleeding, it was properly heavy AF that I would have any other month. I'm okay though, just working out my next steps. Thank you all loads xx


----------



## V2R

Trying it's such a hard long journey. If it is negative tomo do you have to go back to hospital to get checked?

Still no news from me! Forfar wouldn't sweep me on Wed I had few concerns about being overdue so had to go to Ninewells Thurs where they were happy to sweep me Wow she dug deep my cervix is very high & tilted...Fri afternoon back to Ninewells as I was bleeding but after hours of checks baby is very happy & all ok. Soooo today I'm away to get a midwife to give me a pregnancy massage this is a new thing to try & bring labour on. I was supose to get another sweep today but dundee doctor said not to. I'm booked in Friday to be induced if baby not here! The wait is now torture I want him here safe & sound, really hope he comes himself as I think I'll get uptight being induced. Xx


----------



## glitter1980

Glad to hear your well V - interesting update too xx Fingers crossed the massage will do the trick! Odd they leave you to go over eh - especially when the dates are spot on. They know what they are doing so just relax! Not long now xxx

Hope your ok Trying xxx


----------



## Minno

Wow V drama right to the end! I am thinking of you and can't wait to hear your update. Look after yourself xxx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie ladies, sorry I keep disappearing getting so busy with the wee man he is 6 and half months now, sitting unaided and learning to crawl, he's sleeping in his own bedroom now goes down just after 7pm and gets up around 7-8am.
Trying sorry to hear it didn't work for you its not over thou until you test tomorrow. 
V can't wait for your little boy to arrive, all the best hopefully you won't get as far as induction day.
Congratulations Glitter you having a wee girl.
Congratulations as well H&G.
Waves to Minno, Pttc how amazing time flies 1 already. 
Hope Chimama is doing well with the twins on board.


----------



## Funfair1980

H sorry I had missed you how amazing that the twins only gets up once through the night, gives you time to rest. Are they on formula or breastfeeding.


----------



## H4M

Hi everyone, wow so much gone on, V good luck!! I'm excited for you haha, do everything you can this week to get things moving ;), I was induced, was weird knowing that was it and I was going to be a mum not long after, although it happened so much quicker than we expected!! Not the best experience though :(! Xx

Funfair lovely to hear from you! Time if flying by so quick! Your wee man has just shot up!! &#128522; it goes so quickly doesn't it, I am bottle feeding formula :) xx

Trying I'm thinking of you and sending all out love! Stay positive and I'm sure things will work out differently next time <3 xxx


----------



## HopeandGlory

Hey trying did u call the hospital today yeah? 
U okay? What's the next step they wanting to review u soon 
How long after do the do the 2nd cycle 
V you waited a few months before gn again didn't u?
Hopefully they'll give u a lot of positive responce in going forward 
Chin up it's never over until u give up


----------



## H4M

How is everyone? 
V good luck for tomorrow if you haven't already had your wee bundle of joy <3 xxx


----------



## Funfair1980

Good luck for tomorrow V, yes that's if the wee man is not already here. 
Trying hope you doing well, hugs. xxx


----------



## Minno

Good luck V xxx


----------



## glitter1980

Hope all is well! Thinking of you V! xxx


----------



## HopeandGlory

Hope you n baby are doing well v 
Can't wait for an update


----------



## HopeandGlory

Hey gals had a bit of a scare was spotting so called epu n got my scan my concern is them telling me my baby is smaller than it should n I'm
A week behind my actual date I said ivf mmm isn't not possible has this happened to anyone of you's 
They have me worried


----------



## glitter1980

Aw H&G sounds like it's been a scary time for you. Did they give you any reason for the bleed/what did the say RE the measurements of bub?

How many weeks are you now H&G?

Keep in mind that a single mm can be a couple days' worth of growth, and they are so tiny that any little movement or measurement mistake can make a huge difference this early on. Xxx


----------



## H4M

H&G try not to worry, if they were worried they would have told you so. I was a few days behind and that when pregnant but all sorted itself out. Xx

Hope everyone else is ok? X

Waiting patiently for exciting news !! :D! (Checking everyday) :lol: x


----------



## Minno

I'm waiting too!! Come on V... :)
H&G can understand your worry but things change so quickly from day to day - I'm sure bubba will have caught up by your next scan. 

As for me - well I have convinced DH that we will go for FET in February so not long to wait now! Am just in touch with the clinic to begin the preparations!! :) x


----------



## HopeandGlory

Thanks for all your replies I had no explanation for the spotting as it's brown it's old blood and as the scan was okay and no blood around the sac or uterus they are not taking it further tho I felt I should have more done like bloods urine or internal incase of infection etc just feel my midwife whom I've not met yet as it's bn student midwifes isn't given me great faith in them
I used online the ivf calculator n it still don't make sense I think ninewells
May have bn 5 days off n then yeah it totally adds up to exactly what was said to me
I'm ment to be 11w on Monday according to ninewells but if not then il be 10w 2d 
I have my 12w scan in which depending on either one il be able to get it 
11 nov can't see the date quick enough lol 
How are us all? Minno that's great so exciting for u Itl fly in once u get the ball rolling 
Glitter I've no idea the messaurmrnts now it's the equivalent to a 9w pregnancy tho how's things gn with u hunni? Did u know ur measurements? How do ninewells date ur pregnancy isn't it 2 weeks before egg retrieval? I've no idea how they came to the 17 May I'm getting the 22nd
H4m how's you n the twins easy peasy is it lol 
Can't wait for v to make an appearance hope everything's okay


----------



## glitter1980

Hey H&G

It's sounds as though alls ok. I know how you feel about being left in limbo. When I had my bleed at 13w + 2 it's last for 4 days. I went for a scan and all was ok but it's only natural to want to know why. I never knew why and still don't. I never knew my measurements sorry I meant that when they are measuring the bubs (sonographer) it's so easy to get it wrong because they are so tiny!. 

At my 20 week scan I was measuring 3 days behind. The sonographer never told me it was me who spotted the measurement on the screen. Babies are like humans some are taller, smaller, bigger - fatter. If something was up they would have been honest with you. Try be reassured by what you saw honey, worry won't change anything, easier said than done I know xx

Woo hoo Minno!!! That's great news! Is Feb a definite goer? I've read so many stories about women's own immune system attacking the embies. I'm so excited for you!!. Not long now. Great news Minno. You've been through such a journey ( cheese cliche) but so true - really hope and believe it'll work this time! xxxx

Hey H! How's mummyhood? 

Xx

Waves and hugs xx

V - anticipating your update xxx

AFM - heard my little princesses heartbeat today at the hospital. My movement seems really sporadic it worries me a lot. Some days I feel her every couple of hours other days nothing! It scares the hell out of me. I felt nothing for 18 hours then about 10 thuds a few hours ago. February can't come quick enough!!! xx


----------



## Minno

Thanks ladies.
Feb is definitive. Now dh is fully on board and raring to go!
No word back from the clinic yet which is a bit annoying grrrrr but it won't be an issue. It's fet so no donor synching to do etc. This time round it's two back, if two thaw ok, and all the trimmings such as embryo glue etc Gotta throw the book at it now. At least could have two goes potentially with four embies 
Please tell me Feb isn't far away. I wanted to hear back from the clinic as want to order my meds - could be starting them in Jan!

Glitter - it's so reassuring when you get booted inside isn't it :) it's a wonderful thing. Your lo sounds like a little minx keeping you on your toes xxx


----------



## glitter1980

Aw Minno! Thanks great! Loving this news. You convince me Feb isn't far away and I'll do my best to convince you!. 

How does it work with the clinic this time round Minno? How often do you need to attend prior to the transfer?.

How are you feeling about it all? Xx


----------



## Minno

Ha ha we can keep reassuring one another! I have a friend who is due in Feb too - it's going to be a busy month. It's almost November already and then it's xmas and then bam we're almost there!
I am excited this time round but also know it's last chance saloon. It's a really simple process compared to fresh cycle. I just start the mess with my af on the month tub want to do the transfer, or the month before it she arrives end of the month, then I get scanned here 10-12 days later and if lining is ok, transfer week after that! Just fly out day before, get a check up by clinic, get the transfer, and fly home. So simple.
If it doesn't work we may have another go if we still have two blasts left. I'll be getting Presnisone this time round too to dampen my immune system a bit. Just hope it makes the difference.

Now where are you at Glitter? How far along are u now? How are u feeling? Blood
Pressure ok etc? Xxx


----------



## Minno

Start the meds not the mess - stupid iPhone text!


----------



## H4M

H&G try not to worry, dates can be all over place and some scans we were behind and Infront but the lady who scanned us said not to go by that. Just relax and enjoy it &#128522; xx

Minno that is so exciting!! Not long! Could you and hubby not stay a week after transfer and make a holiday of it? May help you relax afterwords :). It will fly in with Xmas ect!! Xx

Glitter I'm loving motherhood <3! They are amazing and I can't grumble at anything <3 they are fab!! How are you? Xx

Hope everything's ok V! I know it'll be a busy time for you. Looking forward to hearing all about it xx


----------



## Minno

Would,love to H as we love Prague, but we have little man to consider and also we are off to Florida in July &#128516; xx


----------



## glitter1980

I think when you break it down like that Minno it's seems like no time but day to day man 'o' man it feels like forever!!. My hours at work were drastically (lucky to still be in work though) so I'm now part time one and a half days a week! I like it and it's good in terms of no pressure for the future but!!! There's only so much crap Telly I can watch!. But! The worst part is I have more time to think. So my days dragggggg. I have a countdown on my phone SAD eh!! Xx

Aw that's fab sounding. The process seems pretty straight forward. With the scan here Minno where do you get that done? Daft question maybe but do you have to pay for it here? (Scan). Shocking if you do. So everything's that's came back so far and the feedback from Prague seems to point towards immune issues?. It's something that you've not tried before Minno so it's definitely positive!..

Right so as of today Saturday - we have 99 days until we are officially in Feb!!

AFM - I'm a worrier!! Everything worriers me. My BP is brill but I have been diagnosed with Group B Strep - just one of the unlucky 25% but! I feel fortunate in a way that I've been diagnosed not every knows they are prior to labour. Nothing I can do about it but hope. 

I am 22 wks and 2 days! I ache all over but I'm not complaining I would endure anything to know my wee one is ok. 

Can I ask girls - what was your movement like about now? Every doc says it's not an issue till 24+ but some days she's pretty active others not. I spoke to the doc about it and of course 'it's all normal' but I'm just freaking myself out a bit!. For example yesterday it was sporadic movement all day but around 40 thumps/taps/kicks. Is this normal!!! See told you I'm a worrier!! Xxx

H - you've got a new found worry with the wee ones, mummyhood! To think this time last year you hadn't even started treatment yet! Xxx


----------



## Minno

I like the countdown ticker Glitter ha ha - 99 days eh, that sounds better than three months away. I will have to get it on my phone, is it an app?
Sadly I do have to pay for any scans I get here. Dundee did them for me last time at £30 a time. That's not so bad. Some
private clinics want £100. For an endo scan? I don't think so!! Trouble is dundee is a bit of a track for me so I've organised to have a private one done in Edin at abc4d clinic for £50. Much closer so it's worth the extra £20. Just been looking at flights out to prague in feb too. Easy jet is cheapest but doesn't fly out on a tues/wed or sat - grrrrr that's a pain! Last time I had to come home via Germany stop over. Ridiculous!
The immune issues are debatable. No one is really saying that but I think I've had two donor egg ivf's with two bfps and two early losses. I've had a natural bfp and all was well. So to me it's something about the egg not being mine. The prednisone may take the edge off but it may make no difference. Gotta try it tho as these are our last attempts.

Can understand your worry about movement. It's hard not to focus on it but distraction is the key. Everything looks good for you and there's nothing you can do to ensure all is well, so you just have to trust it is and go to your appts and in between rest plenty and do something that takes up your attention. I couldn't stand daytime tv so I think it would be baking for me :) I enjoy it but never have the time. Also clearing out your wardrobe and selling unwanted stuff on eBay is good fun and takes up
Loads of time!!!
Don't know about the strep b thing but again, nowt you can do, just gotta trust the docs and I'm certain all will be well. They will have dealt with it a zillion times.
Easy for me to say huh!
98 days and counting... Xxx


----------



## H4M

Glitter I'm a worrier too so I understand, I went through my whole pregnancy worrying and not feeling excited Ect as I was just waiting on bad news, now I have my precious bundles I regret that I didn't enjoy pregnancy more and get excited Ect. As for movement if I'm honest I didn't feel loads of regular moments until further on, I started feeling movement from about 20+ weeks and would say was prob 25-28 before I felt proper movements then even further on got loads :). Xx

Minno it's not long at all, definitely better going to Edinburgh if closer for you :). It's ashame they charge for scans though! But will be worth it :) xx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie ladies, can't wait to hear from V either I bet she's busy with the wee man.
Glitter my friend had the same problem as yours her foetus was measuring smaller and she had to have further checks but the little one caught up with her dates before she was born and she's a healthy baby, as for movement I was the same and I took it down to ds being just lazy.
Not long to go for you both, that's exciting news Minno Ferb will be here before you know it. I remember this time last year when some of you here were going through treatment and counting down.
Ds is 7 months now and just did his 1st steps of crawling today am supper excited. 
Waves to everyone. xxx


----------



## Minno

Aw that's lovely Funfair. You realise now that you will be in a permanent state of exhaustion as you follow him around the place! Lol

V we need an update young lady, hope you are both doing well.

I've figured out that I will need to start the meds in Jan for a few cycle. So I want them sorted Asaph as I need to have the clinic order them for me via the internet pharmacy. Jan is even closer!

Love to all xxx


----------



## V2R

Hi Ladies,

Very Happy to say my little boy was born Thurs 16th October, 8lb 3oz at 7.01am.

I started getting contractions on Sunday evening, in & out of ninewells on Monday my body was in starvation mode so was being forced sugar juice YUCK. I ended up in hospital Tuesday night, Wednesday afternoon it was decided I needed to go to labour suite as my contractions were all over the place & only 4cm so got my waters broken & epidural also drugs to try & get my contractions sorted out, on Thursday at 4.30am I was only 7cm it was decided I needed a C section, our wee boy was getting distressed & he was lying back to back so I would've struggled to give birth to him anyway. Got out of hospital on the Sunday.
I have defo used up all the NHS money! I used there tens machine, morphine, gas & air, birthing pool, epidural. 

I'm just glad he's here safe & sound, he's just perfect. Feel a bit emotional about the birth the four days went into one. Unfortunately I never made it to fertility unit as I wasn't very well when I left hospital.

I will read all your updates soon. Hope you are all well. Minno is that your treatment been brought forward? xxxx


----------



## H4M

V CONGRATULATIONS :wohoo: :happydance: best feeling in the world :)! What an experience for you though! I think our babies gave us it all since we waited so long for them :lol: hope you are feeling better now, rest as much as you can it takes time :) been checking this like 3 times a day waiting on your news hahahaa!! How's he been? Xx


----------



## V2R

Thanks H4M - He's been great luvs being held close & cuddling in. He's , a bit grumpy between 7-10pm but so good during the day. I just cant believe he's here such a wee miracle  I feel very lucky.
I would never go through IVF again BUT I loved being pregnant already miss my bump felt a bit sad packing all my maternity wear away. 
I've been suffering from headaches but I think it's with not getting much fresh air. 

Howz your twins? They will be growing up so quick. Do you notice you more in them or your hubby? xxx


----------



## Minno

Oh woweeeee V massive congratulations to you!! And welcome to the world your beautiful baby boy. Do we have a name?
Sounds like you went through quite an ordeal. I took all the drugs when I had Ethan lol - that's what they're there for!! Dia morphine - wonderful stuff! 
So thrilled you are home and both here safe and sound. Are you getting much sleep?

Yes, bless you for asking when you a newborn to take care off and I'm sure are very very busy, my treatment is moved up. I am now starting the meds in Jan. Will be transferring late jan or sometime in feb. Eeekkkkk!

Love to all xxx


----------



## H4M

Aww v it's crazy how quick the whole times gone eh! And weird but I don't miss my bump much, I think it's just because I was struggling so much near the end with the size of me, it was getting sore and very tiring. I miss the smaller bump though haha. Aww typical wee man, I find that boys are much more sooky than girls !! Haha my wee man refuses to sleep during the day now so by night time he's very grumpy but as soon as he's in his cot he sleeps like a log. I feel a lucky at how well they have slept... So far haha. Maybe try get out for a wee walk to get fresh air if you feel upto it, just drink plenty fluid and if you don't feel right maybe mention to health visitor or that see what they say. Xx

Minno not long for you now! Eeeek!! You feeling excited? Xx

How's everyone else? Xx


----------



## Minno

Excited yea but realistic too. I feel lucky to have another go and possibly two - I've just confirmed my meds with the clinic so it all kicks off in January. Feb trip to Prague... nice :)

Listening to you ladies talk about your wee bubbas reminds me of when Ethan was little and just wouldn't sleep at all. We used to put him in the electronic swing to send him off - top speed lol

Enjoy this time ladies - it goes too fast!! Xxx


----------



## H4M

Aww that's fantastic Minno not long to go now &#128522;. I really have everything crossed for you and pray this works :). I have positive feelings this time for you :). Hahahaha that made me laugh :lol: we have a swing, babies love it. Xx

My wee bundles are getting so big now, 10lb 10oz and 11lb 14oz <3 just perfect <3 xx


----------



## Minno

That's amazing H, they are getting big! How are you coping with two? Do you have help? I am putting two blasts back so I have to be prepared for the possibility of twins :). This time around I feel so much calmer about everything. It's a bit like a free bonus round for us so I'm just going to try and relax and enjoy it xxx


----------



## H4M

I love having twins, they are amazing, and I find them quite easy, but they are both very good babies which helps. I think being in a routine as well :). I have lots of family and friends around me if I need them but day to day I just get on with it myself, but go to parent and toddlers and me and my sister do a lot together with her children. Wow that's great if you put two back :D!! Be exciting to have another set of twins on here!! :)! Xx


----------



## Rags

V. So pleased for you. Don't worry about useing up all the NHS resorces - you are welcome to my share! I hope the headaches start to clear up soon. It's such a lot of strain to but on the body and it can take a wee while for everything to get back to normal (or 'new normal') your hormones will be all over the place and you've had a fair few drugs pumped into you just to get you through the birth, stands to reason your body is fighting back a bit.


----------



## V2R

Minno that is so exciting sit back & enjoy xmas & get yourself ready for treatment. It will make such a difference being relaxed & mentally ready for 2015. Brilliant so happy your treatment has been brought forward. When are you away on holiday? Aw we will be making you emotional taking about our babies & thinking back when your boy was a baby. 
We named our boy Connor. I've been getting out & about, headaches seem to be fading away. I feel bad saying this but I'm sick of visitors that's really bad eh & I'm sick of people 'trying' to give me advice, drives me mad lol especially from our mums ARGH. I now just scowl at them and moan about them later ha.

Thank you Rags hope you are well. I didn't realise there was so much drugs while giving birth! I just agreed with whatever they gave me. I imagined OBEM screaming my head off getting wrecked on gas & air but the experience was totally different I thought I was quiet controlled & found gas & air rubbish not how it looks on tv! xx


----------



## Minno

Ha ha V gas and air is rubbish ! I took all the drugs and would do again - I'm not a martyr to pain lol 
Hope the do-gooder visitors slows down soon. Just smile sweetly and go on doing your own thing!
Yes I'm feeling more ready this time round. Not long til I start the meds. We're away to Florida in July - will see how things go. Didn't want to put treatment off any longer. So January it is.
H - aw. You sound like a very happy mummy - good for you :)
Rags, love to you and to all the other ladies on this thread xxx


----------



## Minno

Ps V ,loving the name! Xx


----------



## H4M

Thanks Minno :) xx

Aww V I totally understand! It gets to a stage where there has been too many visitors and you just want your own space and time to yourselves and to get into a routine, I was the same! Love the name :) your body has gone through a lot so probably why you have had sore heads too. I loved the gas and air haha!! I felt very drunk and it felt good but wore off to quick haha ! Yeh I remember when I was in full blown labour I said "obem is nothing like this!!" Haha it's very mild eh! Xx


----------



## glitter1980

Hey girls!! 

Congratulations V!!!!!!!! 

I was checking in everyday for a while there!. Connor - lovely name. Glad to hear your up and about. I have no WIFI again, so haven't been online for a good few days. Properly pleased for you cxxxx

Waves to everyone!! I hope everyone's ok, will read back a few pages once I get a mo xxx


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie ladies, congratulations V what a nice name you gave him, hope the visitors have slowed down its so tiring such that you'll be wanting a pj day with your wee man.
I'm now being followed every room I go into its so amazing to see him crawling, he's got 2 teeth as well and we've booked an appointment with the dentist. 
Less than 2 months for you start treatment Minno, how exciting. 
Waves to everyone. x


----------



## Minno

Aw Funfair...babies with little tooty pegs - sooooo sweet!! Xx


----------



## H4M

Awww Funfair, growing up sooo quick!! I remember when he was first born doesn't seem long ago! Xx

How is everyone doing? Xx


----------



## HopeandGlory

Hi girls 
Just had my scan yesterday officially into my 2nd trimester woohoo 
Was amazing seeing our baby wriggling around gets me emotional 
Told everyone now the amount of responce is brilliant 
Here's hoping the next 6 months are as gd as my first 3 
How are us all doing and how's ur little bambinos 
Motherhood as hard as they make out?


----------



## H4M

Woo H&G it's amazing seeing them on ye screen isn't it :). You going to find out what your having at the next scan? If I'm honest im finding motherhood easy!! <3 I love every minute of it! Time going so quick though! My bubs are now 3months old! Growing far too quick! X


----------



## Roxabell

Hi I know this thread was started a while ago. I am currently going through IVF at ninewells. So devastated got 15 eggs retrieved yesterday this morning got call to say on 3 have fertilised! :cry::cry::cry::cry:Not hopefully they will make to saturday let alone Monday for ET. Anyone else had similar experience and all turned out well?


----------



## H4M

Hi Roxabell and welcome to the thread :). That's an amazing amount retrieved, I'm sorry that only 3 made it but remember it only takes one :), did the hospital say it's not hopeful or is that you thinking that? When are you getting your next call about them will it be Saturday? Try and stay positive as like I say it only takes one :) xx


----------



## Roxabell

They just said would have to wait and see. So yeh it's me that is thinking that. Was basically told that since we only got three we can not follow usual stats and just have to wait could be none could be three. I am hoping and praying we have some for transfer on Monday. Yep calling tomorrow not sure if I will be able to take the call so nervous!!! I am really praying and trying to stay hopeful but it is hard!!


----------



## H4M

Awww it is very hard, especially when you want something so much, I remember the feeling very well. Try and think positive though, three have fertilised that's a good sign, we just need them to continue now :) xx


----------



## V2R

Hi Ladies sorry I keep trying to post on here & my laptop freezes!! Think my internet connection is crap with the weather. All is good with me been a bit sore at bottom of tummy but think it could be my stomach knitting back together! I'm really missing exercise so trying to not do anything to delay my stomach repairing. I'm still in Awwww at my baby boy. Still feel like crying looking at him WOW I have mental hormones lol never used to be like this ha.

Minno I'm looking forward to your treatment would be amazing if you are blessed with twins you have waited so long with so much disappointment. I have everything crossed. Brilliant that your treatment has been brought forward. So will Dundee do an early scan for you all going well? Not long to go now. 

Funfair Aw teeth already the months really do fly by. Not be long & he will be crawling & following you everywhere.

Welcome Roxabell - That's an amazing amount of eggs don't be disappointment that you have 3 fertilised. Remember it only takes ONE. I only had one on day of transfer, the others were not good enough. All I can say it keep positive don't let negative thoughts in. Fingers x you get good news today.

PS - I sent a picture to Dundee & thank you letter but I'm hoping to pop in sometime.
xx


----------



## H4M

Hi V lovely to hear from you :). Hormones are awful things aren't they haahaa! Just give your body time to recover properly there will be plenty of time to exercise later.... And running about after your wee man lol! I got a letter / questionnaire thing from hospital to fill out , I'm guessing you will get one too :) xx

Roxabell thinking of you today. Let us know how you get on.. Xx

How's everyone else?, Minno not long and we are into December, your treatments coming around quickly :) xx


----------



## Roxabell

Your positive stories all give me hope- I can only imagine how emotional it must be to have a wee bundle of joy after all this. People have no idea how stressful and hard infertility is!! 

I ended up calling them today as I thought they closed at 12 and i hadn't heard. Three embryos still. I think one was a late developer (something about split egg and one being good) and one of the originals not good quality. 

Now praying and hoping they are strong to stay and grow for Monday.

X


----------



## H4M

That's great news Roxabell keep positive :) not long to go now :) xx


----------



## Roxabell

Hey sorry tp bother you all.. Quick question but 4 days on from egg collection did any of you guys still have constant period type pains?? Feels like it is going to start.. Dull pain always there and worse when need the toilet. I am taking the citrone(so) pesiary... Could it be that?


----------



## H4M

Hi Roxabell 
I can't recall getting pains that's far after but I couldn't guarentee , I think my stomach felt funny for a couple of days after but I think the pessaries can do that x


----------



## H4M

Good luck today Roxabell xx


----------



## Roxabell

Thanks had one wee blastocyst grade 4Bb two other ones were a day behind in development. Now have 2ww! I hope work will help take my mind off it! Nativity season in full swing! So hope this is our time! X


----------



## H4M

:wohoo: congratulations Roxabell on being PUPO!!! Keep positive!! X


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie ladies, welcome Roxabell and congratulations on being pupo.
V I would say just give your time proper time to fully recover. How's your wee bundle doing. 
Our wee boy is 8 months now and crawling all around tge the house and he's quite eager to stand he holds on to anything to stand up. H4M hope you dng well and enjoying motherhood.
Waves to everyone


----------



## V2R

Congrats Roxabell just keep relaxed drink plenty of water & don't do anything energetic put your feet up for two weeks.

Funfair - My wee boy is just amazing last night my o/h said can you believe he's ours I think it's just sunk in to him that we have a baby lol. He's a right wee farter never heard anything like it!! 
Wow 8 months already the months are flying by seems not long ago we were all sharing our treatment(s) now you will be a busy mummy & you wont want to miss when he takes his first steps. Are you going back to work? 

How is everyone else doing? Quiet a few haven't updated us for a while. xx


----------



## Roxabell

Think it may be over. Period pains and more pink discharge of cinrone (sp?) &#128557;


----------



## Minno

Hoping its implantation for you Roxabell - keep positive although I know it's hard.
Hope everyone else is well. Not long for me until I start the meds again ugh ah well it's got to be done!xx


----------



## Roxabell

Well it was the start of my period very early! To say I am devastated is an understatement. Fell apart at work yesterday doctor has signed me off for a week! Really starting to worry this is not meant to be! Did anyone else get a second cycle? How long did you have to wait for it after the first? 

Minno good luck with the new cycle I am sure this will be the one. X


----------



## V2R

Minno not long at all very exciting year ahead for you  I'm sending you all the good luck & positive thoughts your way. Have you got a date for starting? 

Roxabell, so sorry to hear that the first cycle has failed. Take the week off to have a good cry then pick yourself up & get ready for you next treatment. What meds were you on? On my first treatment I was injections only which failed my eggs didn't mature enough to transfer, 2nd treatment I was put on nose spray before the injections. You will be called back to discuss what they plan to do on the next treatment. Don't lose hope the hospital really don't know how our bodies etc will react to treatment. I know at the moment you will feel awful & your mind will be buzzing of why has it not worked but it will get better & you will prepare yourself for your next treatment. xx


----------



## H4M

Roxabell I'm so sorry to hear this, please do not give up hope. Every cycle is different. Have a relaxing week off and prepare for next time. Keep your chin up, lots of hugs your way xx


----------



## Roxabell

Thanks for all your good wishes. DH has taking few days off work and we're going away to get out heads round things and pick ourselves up again. V2R - was on everything nasal spray then injections. They did mention might try ICSI next time due to low fertilisation rate. Even thinking about starting over again just now makes me want to cry- but needs must! X


----------



## Minno

Roxabell I'm really sorry to hear this - next time will come round quicker than you think and then icsi might make all the difference. Stay hopeful xx

Well AFM its cd1 today which means that at the next cd1 I will be starting the meds. Notary booked for next week as DH has to sign release papers for me to take to orague to give his consent to FET. My lining scan is booked for 16th jan - that's an estimated guess - have to have scan 10-12 days after starting meds. Transfer a week later all being well. It will probably be all done by end Jan! Wow that's a scary thought!! To be honest I've been so busy at work and caught up planning DS's 13th birthday and Xmas I've not had time to think about it. Probably a good thing huh?

Hope you are and babies are all well V and H. First Christmas is a special time. We put our tree up today and in the box was Ethan's first Christmas stocking! Must have put it in there to keep it safe - awwwww. Waves and seasons greetings to everyone xxx


----------



## V2R

Roxabell hope your feeling better, have you spoken to Ninewells? They will be able to give you a rough date for your next treatment. Don't think it's all over because it's not there is so much more they can do.

Minno I cant wait for you to start treatment you have waited so long & really hope this time it works. Good you are keeping busy it's probably a good time of year to start treatment as Xmas keeps us busy. A new year & a new start.

I just thought yesterday it was a year ago I started the nose spray oh the lovely spray I can still taste it lol & can still smell the injections! Bizarre. That's me on the pill after being off it for 5 years I did think what's the point.

Nearly xmas  I put my tree up yesterday, then this morning it started snowing. Its defo starting to look a lot like xmas xx


----------



## Roxabell

Good luck Minno lots of baby dust your way. I'm sure this will be your time. 

Spoke to Ninewells they said at least 5 months till next round ! &#128542; they asked if I wanted to speak to anyone in meantime or wait for next round ! But I said yes as they had said if this was unsuccessful we would need to talk about the low fertilisation rate! 

Back to work tomorrow! Kind of dreading rehearsals of it's a baby!! Need to not burst out in tears in the middle of it again!! DH took time off work and we went away for a few days - really helped and did make me feel a bit better.

Got two weeks to get back in shape for xmas now as had stopped the gym due to extra bleeds on nasal spray!

V2R and H4M you must be very excited about your first Christmasses with your little ones. Keeping everything crossed for you Minno

Enjoy x


----------



## Funfair1980

Hello everyone, Roxabell sorry to hear your cycle failed. Time flies very soon you will start your 2nd cycle and fingers crossed it will be a success. 
Hey V hope you and the wee man are doing well, I stated working 3 month after ds was born as I'm self employed and work from home, i do weekends only when dh is here to look after the wee one.
Hey Minno not long to know now before you start fet.
H how are you and the twins, looking forward to 1st Christmas. 
Well our ds is gonna have his 1st Christmas in pain, he's going for an operation on the 24th to fix his testicle which was damaged by infection its a day surgery so will be in hospital just Christmas eve. I hope history won't repeat itself he won't have any fertility problems, the Dr has reassured us that he will have 100% chances of having kids with only one testicle.


----------



## H4M

Ah posted twice!!


----------



## H4M

Roxabell keep positive and I know how hard it will be being back at work and facing that but try not to think about it too much, it might not be 5months, I think they give you a longer time so your not disappointed xx
Minno that is fantastic news! Not long what so ever!! Yayy!!! This is your time :) xx

V I thought the same about contraception, doctor was asking me about it at my 6 week check and I chose the pill again but am a bit wary as that's what I was on before and part of me thinks if I was to become pregnant naturally then that would be great, but I think I'll wait a while.. :lol: the snow is great!! Hope it doesn't get too bad but would like it to be here for Christmas! It was a year ago this week that I was in getting egg collection! Only seems like yesterday! And I remember being on my Christmas night out!! Wow! Xx

Aww Funfair sending lots of cuddles for your wee man, I'm sure he will be fine and will probably surprise you at how well he copes :) not the nicest of things to have to do on Christmas eve. Will be thinking of you all xx

Twins are amazing! Surprising me everyday! Getting so big!! X


----------



## Minno

Thinking of you Roxabell. So hard to be at work with all that going on. I am surrounded by bumps at my work and I do find it hard at times. It helps to focus on your next cycle. I think Dundee always give you longer wait times than reality so that you don't get anxious and contact them after a couple of months! I bet you are in much sooner.

How time has flown V and H - can't believe its been a year since your treatments. Hope you both have a fantastic first xmas with your bundles :) xxx


----------



## HopeandGlory

Hello my ladies sorry I havnt bn on in a while busy bee with work n Xmas 
Hope us are all keeping well 
Minno so excited for u my god it seems only a few weeks u were looking at fet now look ur almost starting treatment 
Welcome roxabell I was devastated reading your updates my heart honestly goes out to you and I'm more than confident you'll get a good outcome 2nd time round look at our v perfect example don't give up 
Babies il bet are all looking smashing in their Xmas outfits for their first Xmas 
Big hello up h4 m funfair trying glitter v and anyone I've missed 
Update on myself 
Just found out I'm having a girl 
Paid for a private scan that's me almost 18w couldn't wait til jan ha so impatient 
It's exactly wage we were both secretly hoping for if am honest 
Had a few little scares along the way but I'm keeping well and looking forward to Xmas :D me n my soft drink :D


----------



## Minno

Wonderful news H&G - 18 weeks already!! Thrilled for you :) xx


----------



## V2R

Aw H&G a wee girl congratulations now you can start buying pink outfits, I think it's been mostly boys on this link. Xmas/New Year with soft drinks or you could try alcohol free...I was given alcohol free wine, I couldn't drink it for some reason I was convinced it was still a percentage of alcohol lol.

Roxabell - You need time out after treatment and xmas is a good time to do it. In 5 months you will be ready to go forward with treatment you'll feel better in yourself & your mind will be focused again.

Aw Funfair not a nice way to spend Christmas Eve. Once he's older if its an issue you can get a false one put in but I think if you grow up with on testicle its something that will never bother him. Hope he's not in too much pain after it, such ashame.


----------



## TTC 2013

Hi all

Im new to this thread, just signed up. I am due to begin my IVF in January. My partner had a vasectomy and a failed reversal so this is our next option. Very worried about it all.


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie TTC welcome aboard, wish you all the best with cycle.

Minno counting down now, less than a month to go now how exciting. 
Hope everyone is doing well, i bet you all busy with Christmas round the corner.


----------



## Funfair1980

Hie TTC welcome aboard, wish you all the best with cycle.

Minno counting down now, less than a month to go now how exciting. 
Hope everyone is doing well, i bet you all busy with Christmas round the corner.


----------



## H4M

Hi everyone just quickly checking in to say hello, will catch up soon, welcome ttc, try not to worry although I know it's hard xx


----------



## Minno

Hey there Funfair. Lovely to hear from you. How are things? Baby's first Xmas - aw :) x. Yes im due to start the meds with cd1 - probably in a couple of weeks. Should be over to prague towards end of Jan. Can't believe how quickly it's come round. Been busy with work and Xmas. Also my big baby turned 13 today!! Big day for mummy minno! Lol

Hope all good with everyone else. Welcome TTC I am sure you will find this group of lovely ladies very helpful and reassuring. Good luck with your cycle.
Xx


----------



## H4M

Good luck with meds Minno! Not long now!! Happy 13th birthday to your son :).
Well this past year has been the most eventful year of my life, I got two little miracles who have changed my life forever <3 Merry christmas everyone, all the best for 2015, sending lots of baby dust for this year <3 xx


----------



## Minno

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all xxx


----------



## glitter1980

Hey girls

Hope everyone had a fab Christmas? Lots of first time Christmases out there! Children do bring a unique magic eh. Minno not long now!!! How are you feeling about it? Are you doing anything in particular to prep yourself for it? xx

Hope everyone is well 

Incase I'm not on before I hope the bells bring a positive 2015 to us all xx
xxx


----------



## Minno

Hey Glitter. I'm not prepping much. I've been keeping up my fitness classes and taking folic acid, that's pretty much it. Can't quite believe I'll be starting the meds in just a few days. Just trying to work out when cd1 will be. Have scan booked for 15th it may have to bring it forward or make it later depending. Then it's off to prague the following week for transfer, all being well. It's mad!
How are you doing? Not long to go now? How have you been keeping?

Hope everyone had a wonderful Xmas. Xxx


----------



## H4M

Good morning everyone, 
Hope you all had a lovely christmas? Wow Minno not long at all :D that has come around very quickly!! X

Funfair how did your wee boys operation go? Hope he's ok and you managed to enjoy christmas xx
We had a fantastic christmas and the twins were absolutely spoilt rotten !! So much stuff!! I can't believe how lucky we are :). The twins are getting on great, sleeping right through the night which they have done for a few weeks which is great!! It was a year ago today I found out we were pregnant!!! How crazy is that!! Only feels like yesterday! X
Hope your all well and happy new year and lots of baby dust for 2015 xx


----------



## glitter1980

Minno said:


> Hey Glitter. I'm not prepping much. I've been keeping up my fitness classes and taking folic acid, that's pretty much it. Can't quite believe I'll be starting the meds in just a few days. Just trying to work out when cd1 will be. Have scan booked for 15th it may have to bring it forward or make it later depending. Then it's off to prague the following week for transfer, all being well. It's mad!
> How are you doing? Not long to go now? How have you been keeping?
> 
> Hope everyone had a wonderful Xmas. Xxx


Hey Minno

Doing well thanks, a few niggles, the dreaded SPD!!. It's very, very painful I can't walk without crutches but I would go through so much more, so not complaining. Oh and carpel tunnel syndrome. I'm 32 weeks! Not long to go but feels like forever at the same time, really looking forward to meeting her now. 


Not long till Prague at all! It's good Christmas had been inbetween, a good time distraction. Is it the 2 blastos your having out back Minno? I can only read back a couple of pages so not sure what you've mentioned. Are they giving you some type of anti-immune system drugs?. Sorry Minno I don't know what they're called. I remember you mentioning it a few months back about the possibility of your immune system maybe attacking the eggies. 

X


----------



## Minno

Ouch Glitter that sounds sore! It will all be worth it in the end though and not much longer to go at all. This is the hardest bit when you're getting quite big and everything is stretching. Lots of tlc needed and a good body cream!! Xx

Yes I am being prescribed prednisolone 5mg every day starting on cd 1 with the oestrogen. It's to help with implantation and hopefully take the edge of my immune system in case that is the issue. I have requested two blasto embryos back but it all depends on how they defrost and look after they thaw. I'd be quite happy with one good blast to put back. I'm just praying that at least one out of the four survives! I hope that having four gives me a chance of at least one go at this. Been looking at flights today and trying not to get ahead of myself but it's very hard. Will be a nightmare trying to fit it in with work but for once I'm just going to prioritise myself and work can take a back seat! Going to sign myself off for a week at least.

Wow H I can't believe how quickly time has passed. Twinnies first xmas - aw! Hope u all had a lovely time.
V - how are u and little man? Hope u had a fab xmas too.

Funfair, hope all is well your end and wee man is ok.
Xxx


----------



## H4M

Wow glitter 32 weeks already????? That has gone in very quickly!! Sorry to hear about your problems but it will all be worth it when you hold your bundle x

Aww Minno I can't wait! I have a strong feeling twins are on the cards! Yay!!!! X


----------



## Minno

Aw thank you H. Dh and I were just talking about the possibility. I feel very lucky to be able to have another go at this. Part of me thinks I won't even get a BFP this time as I've had two the last twice I've cycled that it seems unlikely id be lucky enought to get another one, let alone twinnies! I guess you just never know tho. I just want to get in with it now.
Do you recommend twins then H?! Lol xxx


----------



## H4M

Third time lucky :D!!!! Yes!! I love having my twins, they have been great though so I cannot complain at all! Love having the two and seeing the bond they have already :) xx


----------



## V2R

Welcome TTC you'll get loads of support on here

Glitter 32 weeks WOW not long at all to go now how are you feeling about birth? are you organised?

Minno I have everything crossed for you. Great that you have started meds every day is a little step closer. Defo get signed off work & relax for a week. Happy 13th birthday to your son.

First xmas was lovely our wee boy is so good he makes my heart burst sometimes I get emotional looking at him I just know how lucky we are. xx


----------



## Minno

How lovely to hear from you V. So thrilled you had such a lovely xmas with your wee one - children make xmas very special.
Yes I am about to start meds and should be out to Prague in 2-3 weeks time. Scary but exciting! 
Xx


----------



## TTC 2013

Thanks everyone, we both have blood tests on the 12 th of January. Not sure how long it will take to begin after this. So nervous. Not sure what the odds are with my partner having a vasectomy, they seem to think its pretty straight forward. Cant find anything on the internet that says ivf has worked for anyone in my situation so a bit worrying. 

Wishing everyone all the best for 2015 and hopefully everyone gets there babies . Happy New Year when it comes x


----------



## V2R

2-3 Weeks will fly by Minno then the wait starts. Are you planning on giving up exercise when you get back from Prague? 

TTC can I ask how old you & your partner are & do you have any kids at the moment? Is there no chance of you falling pregnant naturally after your partner has his vasectomy reversed or is there problems with yourself? Sorry lots of questions.

Happy New Year when it comes I will probably be in bed well before the bells lol. 
I hope everyone's dreams come true in 2015....Fingers crossed for everyone XX


----------



## TTC 2013

Hi V2R 
My partner is 40, I am 26, he had his reversal last year after 10 years. He has 2 children to his previous marriage, which makes it even more difficult for me. He had an analysis after the op and they found zero sperm which proves the operation was not a success. Not aware of any problems with myself at the moment. Hope not. Maybe find out when I get bloods taken.


----------



## Minno

Hi V. Yes will be giving up exercise for the duration of the treatment cycle and hopefully for the next 9 months after lol! Body is playing silly beggars St the moment - breakthrough bleeding and not sure if it's cd1 or not. Not really due on for another few days and it's not heavy so I guess will just have to wait and see. Hope I'm not missing my window and will have to wait until next cycle if so. Grrrrrr


----------



## Minno

Ps happy new year to everyone tomorrow midnight. I can't be bothered with NY myself as I don't drink so it's all a bit boring I find. But I'm hoping everyone's wishes come true next year. Love to all xxx


----------



## H4M

Minno hopefully bleedings nothing to worry about , last day of 2014!! Wow what a year!!
Happy new year to you all when it comes and I will be sending lots of baby dust to you all in need of it <3!! Not long now Minno :D xx


----------



## V2R

TTC - I wonder how they get the sperm working again after a vastectomy, maybe it will take a while for the swimmers to get through? I don't know how it works. Must be hard with him having 2 kids already. 

Minno - I'm just waiting & waiting for your new journey. Yes better giving up the exercise. I'm still not back to mine I've got about 9lbs to loose to get back to my pre pregnancy weight I'm not really bother but I have gotten very untoned! Have you stared meds yet? They could make you bleed a little.
My new year was very sober & quiet. I couldn't be bothered with it now xx


----------



## Minno

Hello lovely V. Thinking of you lots and hoping little one is coming on well. I couldn't be bothered with NY either - am glad it's all over now altho I do like Xmas. Not looking forward to getting back to work tho :(

My body annoys me! Had the breakthrough post exercise bleeding that went in for about 3-4 days, very light, just there. Didn't start meds as didn't think it was cd1. Bleeding stopped now but no af as yet. Do feel v Pms tho and bloated so I'm hoping she's in her way in next few days. Will start meds then.motherwise if I've missed it it will have to be next cycle :(. You're right about the meds. Probably will bleed with them as I always do. I'm a bleeder lol

Just impatient right now as need to be getting on with this. FET here I come!

Waves and hugs to all the other lovely ladies on this thread. Happy new year everyone xxx


----------



## Minno

Ps I agree I should give up the exercise for now. It's hard core and sometimes makes me wheeze after its so strenuous. And I'm pretty fit. Probably not good for the lining and preparation for FET. Will stop as soon as I start meds. Had a sneaky hours combat tonight just in case that's it for a while lol xx
9lbs not so bad V - bf and walking will help burn that off. X


----------



## TTC 2013

They say the body still carries on producing sperm after a vasectomy so we are having to go through another route, they go in with a needle and retract as opposed to depositing a sample so fingers and toes crossed everything is ok when they do that, the doctor who done or reversal said it was a success but obviously not that they still cant get through. Trying to think positive and will find out more info on the 12th as to when we will beginning drugs etc. Hoping everything is ok with us both, x


----------



## TTC 2013

Another question I have is if all going to plan and I have enough eggs that make it through to fertilise and put back in whether to put 1 or 2 back. They say I have a choice but strongly advise if I have 1 good 1 then going with that and not 2, they say it doesn't increase the chances of it working which I cant understand. x


----------



## H4M

Hi everyone, 
Minno hope you are getting on fine and things are progressing well for you? Have you got af yet? X
V lovely to hear from you :) hope you are getting on great! X
Ttc they advised us too to only put one good one back in but on the day they were a wee bit behind so said two would give us the best chance so we went with that :) , I think it's more just the risks with multiple pregnancies. X

Has anyone seen the gardiner family who have just had quads?? They went through ivf and got two put back in and both split !! So four baby girls they have! So incredible! They were just born last week and doing great! X


----------



## V2R

Minno no wonder you are impatient you've waited so long & now it's so close you want to crack on this is good though you are definitely in the right frame of mind. Good you are giving up exercise. I loved combat I was hoping to get back tonight but I'm really unsure if my tummy is fully repaired that's 11 weeks since section.

Reply to you all soon I'm being called on just the usual when I put the laptop on lol xx


----------



## H4M

Haha V know the feeling lol! V I'd make sure you are fully ready and bodies ready, I wanted to start exercising ages ago but was unsure as sometimes I still got a bit sore, it's only now I'm starting to feel ready :)! And boy do I need it &#128546; want to lose at least a stone!! X


----------



## Minno

Girls thanks for your good wishes and lovely thoughts. Af started yesterday but she is on and off which is unusual and frustrating. Had to decide so started the meds today and just hoping that works out ok. I don't think it will matter so much with it being FET is time. Scan is on the 16th and then we'll see what clinic say about when they want me to fly out. Do need a bit of notice tho coz flights from edin are not very frequent and I don't want to stay here any longer than necessary so need a quick turn around too.
Could all be done in next 2-3 weeks. Incredible to think. V yes, I didn't want to miss the window as just fed up waiting!

Exercisemmmmm I miss it already but have to,prioritise the preparation for ET. I would think start with something bit gentler than combat to get you back into it. Brisk walk or swimming to start?

Quads H? Oh my! Now here's a thought!
Xx


----------



## H4M

How's things going Minno? X


----------



## Minno

Hey H. Thanks for asking. Well got date for ET for 22/1! It all hinges on ultrasound result next Friday. I'm not sure. Af went mad this cycle so who knows. Had to book the flights today tho as otherwise wouldn't have got one so may just have to lose that money if have to reschedule. On the plus side my gp today gave me a post dated sick line for 2-3 weeks after transfer! :)

Hope all is well with you? How are things with twins? Xxx


----------



## H4M

That's great Minno, not long now at all! Stay positive :). That's great that doctors given you a line, that way you can rest up for a few weeks :). 
Twins are fantastic! Amaze me everyday at what they can do! Just perfect :)! It's a year ago I started getting sickness :o imagine that??!!! It's weird as I only thought about this as there is certain smells I'm smelling and it's bringing back memories lol !! Like when the dogs back from her walk and been in puddles Ect.. Don't know if it's this time of year or what!! Weird! Something I don't miss at all though haha xx


----------



## Minno

Must be amazing to see how they are growing and interacting with one another. Hardly seems that long ago at all. I remember when you got your positive result and you were sure it was a dud cycle -lol! Tempted to go back for more?? X


----------



## V2R

Minno Brilliant you have started your journey now very exciting. Not long until 22nd. Did you say your have two put in? Do you feel you can relax knowing you have a line to be off work & you can sit back & relax maybe you should take up a new hobby for the 2ww.

I went to combat on Sat I was very sensible & did squats instead of jacks, high knee runs I just did a wee pathetic jog lol but it was good to be back. I do feel a wee twinge in my tummy but nothing sore only my shoulders are aching!!
H4M funny you speaking about smells when you were pregnant...I still cant stomach soup or the smell of it, very strange. Do you feel the year has flown by? 
x


----------



## Minno

Two or possibly just one depending on what happens and the quality - and of course, if they survive the thaw! 
I'm really pleased to have the sick line


----------



## Minno

Eh? I posted by mistake there!

I was saying I'm pleased to have to sick line - takes some
Pressure off without having to rush back to work. But at the moment I'm just taking it one step at a time. Will see if lining makes it to required level. If not then I still have a few more days until I fly out so I've asked dundee if the would consider giving me a last minute scan. We'll see what they say - could be the difference between fet going ahead or not so I hope they agree.

Brilliant you got back to combat V. I'm really missing it. That's a week I've done no exercise. Getting a bit agitated lol. Don't want to take any chances tho so gotta see the bigger picture I guess.

Xxx


----------



## V2R

That would be great if Dundee gave you a scan hopefully they will. Pity there wasn't a clinic in Tayside that had a Prague clinic, really the government should put more money into it & look for egg donors. 

Do you swim Minno? I had a break after ET for a few weeks then went back. I know it doesn't give you the buzz like combat does but it's good to do something. xx


----------



## Minno

Wish I did swim V. Never really got into it. Great exercise tho. Been out walking my dog every day and at night when dh usually does it. Just to be doing something.
Great news - dundee have agreed to scan me on Monday if I need it. Phew. Gives me a bit of breathing space.
Snow here this morning and I have to drive to work ugh xxx


----------



## V2R

You maybe should take up swimming good light exercise. Brilliant Dundee is doing a scan it's now flying by nearly time  Is it Wednesday you go to Prague?
Its bad snow with me today roads haven't been cleared just the usual. Take care on the roads xx


----------



## H4M

Tempted to go back for more.... I'm not to sure to be honest! Don't know if I can go through all that again and feel so privileged go have my two little miracles, if I went through it now id probably have too high hopes and if it didn't work would tear me apart probably. If things happened naturally then I would feel very blessed, I think now I will just let nature take it's course and if it happens it does and if it doesn't then I will try not to beat myself up about it :). How are you getting on Minno? I actually can't believe how quick it has all come around for you :) that's fantastic news that Dundee are going to give you a scan! X
V hope your well and your wee man is coming along well :), oh dear really??? I love soup!! Its weird Its silly things, like I normally use finish dishwasher tablets and the Ariel was on offer so I picked them up.... Wow I wish I never I must have had them when I went through all the sickness as the smell makes me want to run to the toilet haha! Also I got a hand soap off my auntie last year from her holiday and I loved the smell of it! I had to bin that a while ago as it made my stomach churn as soon as I smelt it haha! Amazing how it effects us eh!! X

Well my two aren't well :cry: they both have cold and very out of normal character! I feel so helpless, bless them! Lots of pj days and cuddles just now for them! Hopefully it passes soon! Can't believe how much they have come on! Both rolling over.... They are moving about so much! I come in and there at the other end of the carpet from where they were!! Getting so many stories! Laughing away! Loving there door bouncer!! Freedom in there eyes :lol: I have started weaning them too, they do say 6 months now but I feel they are needing it! That's them 5months now.. Where has the time gone?? It has flown by so fast! I feel I was hanging over the toilet with sickness just a few months ago! A whole year???? Feel like I've blinked and its passed me! X

Funfair hope your well and your lo is fine after his op x

Hope everyone else is well? X


----------



## V2R

H4M-I would love to have another baby now, but I don't think I could put us through ivf again. I'm very blessed to have my wee boy & like you if it happened naturally it would be amazing. I do feel I was on edge being pregnant I wonder if I would've been like that if it had happened natural. My oh says only one!! I just look at my boy & already I'm saying where's my baby gone he's growing up far too fast, he's such a mummys boy. Have you tried baby groups yet? We have started trying them it's nice to get out & mix with other mums.

Minno any update? Howz everything going? I hope it's all full steam ahead. I think on your two week wait I might just pop in half way through to say hi or you will be sick of me asking how you are. xx


----------



## V2R

Hugs to your twins H4M hope they get better soon xx


----------



## H4M

Aww I'm the same V, I feel I never enjoyed my pregnancy and that I was always feeling negative and like it wasn't real, and I often think if it happened naturally would I have felt different? We go to a toddler group :) have been going for a few months it's good, we are taking them swimming too :) , I'm going to look for more groups around and different things to do. I'm glad your enjoying your group, I know I can't believe how quick they grow up! I look back photos and can't believe how tiny they were, and I look at there first outfits and they are half the size of them now!! They are both still unwell :cry: it's the worst thing ever! I feel so useless and like I can't do anything for them :(, hopefully they feel better soon though :). I've started back exercise! Oh man ! Sore is not even the word hahaha! Crazy how unfit I am with no intense exercise in over a year!! Xx

Hope everyone's well, how you feeling Minno? X


----------



## Minno

Ladies, it all goes in the blink of an eye and before you know it they are 13 and descending on you with two of their friends having a rowdy sleepover!! Think I got two hours sleep last night and they ate me out of house and home lol but I wouldn't have it any other way :)
Enjoy your time with the little ones girls. It's a special time. Hope the twins feel better soon H - it's hard when they can't tell you what's wrong. 
V, you never know, it could happen naturally! That applies to you too H :)

Afm, had scan on Friday and lining at 8mm so good to go. All booked and organised. Fly out on wed and back Friday. Fet on Thursday all being well. Getting a teeny bit spotting just now of course - hope it stops now I've started cyclogest. Remember the lovely drugs ladies? Do u remember if u took cyclogest front or back door? I think I will alternate in case it irritates.

Will keep you posted as to how it goes. V feel free to check in with me anytime - I'll be freaking in the 2ww!!
Xxx


----------



## V2R

H4M- Oh no your babies are still unwell they wont know if they want cuddles or left alone. So many bugs just now. The groups are good to get out the house, I'm trying as many as possible.
I feel my bingo wings flapping exercising & I think where the hell did they come from ha I've gone terribly untoned. It's hard going!

Minno Good luck for this week your mind will be racing. Whats Cyclogest? I don't think I had that. How is your o/h is he ok or a bit nervous? Have youz any plans while in Prague any site seeing? What about your son does he go stay with his gran? xx

PS - I've got a meeting at work next week about going back!!!!! Dreading it I actually might cry....


----------



## H4M

Wow Minno that is so exciting not long at all!! I don't think I had that stuff either? Sorry can't help. Remember and try to relax as much as you can :). Aww I'm glad I still have a while to wait before a sleepovers lol! It'll be total chaos !! Hahaa! Xx
Haahaa v I have bingo wings just now and I hate them.. They appeared from nowhere and very quickly at that hahaa ! A meeting with work already??! That's quick! I'll need to get in touch with my work and see what's happening, I've been in a few times with the twins for visits ect. I don't think I'll be back there, it's a lot of travelling so when I add that up and the cost of childcare for my two I probably would be paying out more that what my wage would be. I have a few plans on what I can do though :). I definitely wouldn't go back full time. What's your thoughts v? Xx


----------



## Minno

Cyclogest is progesterone. Have to take it to maintain the lining. Nasty stuff but necessary.
I'm goin by myself V as DH is looking after DS and also has to juggle work etc. Went myself last time and it was fine. Bit of a thought but needs must. Leave at 6 am tomorrow so up at 3. Best get some sleep then.
I'll be in touch girls xx


----------



## V2R

H4M I just need to get in early to my work as my mum needs to request a day off then I want to get nursery sorted. I'm going back 3 days BUT it might change I'm not forcing myself to go to work if it's making me or my baby upset. Nursery is expensive eh! Childminders are a bit cheaper. 

Minno you will nearly be there! You will be fine yourself & your oh is just a phone call/text away. Once your wee embie is snuggled in you can relax a bit, treat yourself to a nice tasty cake. Take care of yourself. I'm never going to be off of here checking on your updates. 

xx


----------



## Minno

I'm here! Arrived this morning after a bit of flight connection nightmare - same company but the first flight was delayed as they had to de-ice the plane and then I only had 30 mins to get from that flight to the next one at the other end of a huge airport! Talk about stressful. I managed it just as they were closing the gate - I was the last one on board! Grrrrrrr Brussels airlines - not impressed!

Anyway, on the nitty gritty. Arrived at the clinic and had my check up - all good there. Lining is now 11mm and the right structure etc. Doctor didnt say much about my on and off spotting. He was a bit grump actually. I asked about one or two back and he replied abruptly with 'two'. No discussion, nada. I asked about multiple risks (apparently about 6%) and also said about the possibility of my immune system attacking two. He completely dismissed me and stuck to his guns. I was quite annoyed. Man, in the UK they push for one back and over here it's at least two!
I am having a very hard deciding what to do. I've said to the coordinator that if they thaw two and only one looks good then one is going back. I don't want them thawing the other two if they decide to keep going until I have two to put back. I'm happy to go with one and if it doesn't work I could potentially have another go later in the year with the remaining two frosties.
On the other hand, if both thaw and look good - ladies what should I do? He said categorically best chance of one is with two back. He said small risk of twins. I'm not so sure!
Your thoughts please!
Xx ps sorry this message is all about me! Can't believe you ladies are having to think about work already. Less is more - if you can afford it! 
Xx


----------



## H4M

Hi Minno! I am so glad you have arrived safely! What a nightmare about flights but at least it all worked out :). What a nasty man! That's not very good, nothing like making you feel shitty, especially when your on your own :(. I personally think if two are good then go for that :)! Will give you a good chance and if you end up with twins then that's two wee miracles! And honestly it's not as bad as you think :). so when are they thinking for transfer? Xx

Hi v, Aww it's a horrible thought. Yes nurseries are absolutely ridiculously priced!! childminders are cheaper and when they are so little I think childminders are good as they get that little bit more attention in my opinion. But it is entirely upto you. I hate the fact I work in childcare... It makes me 1000000% more picky!!! I'm actually thinking about starting childminding myself! That way I don't need to go back to my job and I get to look after munchkins myself. Tbh I've wanted to childmind for years, but timing has never been right or I've been in flats, now I have a house and its big enough and I have my babies! I feel its a good move. But will see :) xx


----------



## H4M

Oh and Minno I got progesterone It was front door I took it ;) x


----------



## Minno

Thanks H. It's such a hard decision. On the one hand I want to maximise chances of a success, on the other I worry about risks of having two at my age. my doc also happens to be the director of the clinic so you wonder if he is motivated by keeping success rates high no matter what the best option is for the patient? Could be off the mark there but he was just so quick to shoot down any suggestion of one back that it made me wonder. You'd hink he would at least be prepared to discuss it!

Childminding a a great idea H - flexible hours to suit you and you can see your little ones every day. Sounds like a great idea. Go for it I say.

Just been to Wenceslas square shopping - needed to give my brain a rest lol! Xx


----------



## H4M

Awww Yeh Minno that's not so good, you would think they would be helpful and answer any questions or worries to help, should ask them if there is anyone else that you can talk to? Aww did you buy much? Lol!! Xx

Thank you &#128522; xx


----------



## Minno

I'm going to be speaking with the embryologist tomorrow morning - our decision might be made for us if one doesn't look as good as the other after thawing. I'm thinking that if we transfer one and it doesn't take then we can come back for a final go later this year after our holiday. 

I bought some perfume and some vitamins the doctor recommended. That was it! Then came back to hotel and ordered room service for dinner as quite tired now after getting up at 3 am this morning to fly out. Current,y in my warm comfy pjs in bed watching Harry potter on my iPad lol! X


----------



## H4M

That's good, Yeh just see what they say tomorrow. Aw that's good nice wee treat for yourself haha! Do you not mind being there on your own? I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, Good luck and I'm sending loads of baby dust! Xx


----------



## Minno

Id prefer DH here with me but it just didn't work out this time with childcare and work etc Will let u know how it all goes - will depend on what thaw report is x


----------



## H4M

Hi Minno hope all is well? Xx


----------



## Minno

Hey H, thanks for checking in on me. Transfer went well and was v v quick and straightforward. So in the end my decision was made for me as one of the embryos dos not survive the thaw well. The other one was perfect grade - A- so we went with one back. Otherwise it would have meant defrosting my remaining two embryos and if it doesn't work that's it for is. This way at least I can have another go later this year if this cycle fails. I actually feel happy and calm about putting one back. What will be will be I guess.
They switched my meds and gave me crinone gel instead of cyclogest. Ever used it? 
So now I'm back at the hotel resting up and will fly back tomorrow and two weeks off work - yippeeeeee. I'm prepared for failure but obviously I really hope it works.
How are your little ones today? Hope they are feeling better and more like themselves.
V how did your work meeting go?
Xxx


----------



## H4M

That's fantastic news Minno :wohoo: congratulations on being PUPO!! :)! Just relax now and take things easy! And keep positive! Let your little bean snuggle in well :). Ahhh it was crinone gel I had!! Don't know what I was thinking :lol: :oops: I used that from day of transfer until test date x
My two are feeling a bit better than what they were, still not 100% but getting there! They are taking more of there milk which is good as they had gone off that and hadn't put on weight the last couple of weeks :(! X
V hope your meeting went well? X


----------



## Minno

Well Im home now girls :) Very glad to be back - I realise I'm such a home bird. Don't get me wrong, I love a holiday with the family but I like coming home too. Just had a cuppa also - missed that like mad! 
So I managed to smuggle the meds in ha ha six boxes of crinone gel. Going tom starting tomorrow and see what it's like. Cyclogest is just too messy and I think it's given me trapped wind today which is bloomin painful. H what do you remember about being on the crinone? Any side effects I need to prepare for?
Glad to hear the little ones are getting better. Don't you just hate it when they're poorly. You feel helpless.

V, how are you? Any more thoughts about work? We're u on the crinone too?

Xx


----------



## V2R

Ahhhh Minno I'm so happy for you  yeepee..I just read back & when you said about two being transferred I just imagined you being on morning tv with 4,6 babies ha. Great you had a perfect one to put back you could still have twins! You are officially in the ttw now & about time, put your feet up & relax for the two weeks. Good you are feeling relaxed & happy, talk to your little 'blob' that's what I called mine lol.
I used Crinone for the 2weeks, now what I remember about this was it was ok the first week then chunks of cream was coming out when I washed & there was dried blood it was disgusting I had to put a panty liner on when using it.
I'm so happy for you. xx

Its next week I'm in at work.
H-Great idea you should go for it & start childminding, defo look into it. One of my friends does it she says its hard work but she really enjoys it & she's been very lucky having good kids.
xx


----------



## Minno

Aw thanks V. I just used cyclogest there just now and every time I use IT i get a bit of spotting after - very annoying! I hope I make it to the end of this 2ww without a bleed. Could do without that! Interesting you say about dried blood on the crinone. I think that stuff irritates us inside! I'll let you know how I get on with it. Gonna have to juggle the timings as would normally take cyclogest at 6 am and 6 pm so will have to take crinone quite early on tomorrow - hope it doesn't cause problems if I change meds and timings like this.

Yes I defo don't want to be on Trisha with quintuplets. I am very happy with one back - relieved even. Wonder about the other one that failed the thaw and do worry that this one will disintegrate also. Ah well, nowt I can do about it.

I am in bed with my clothes on girls! Just came up for a wee snooze and got cold so here I am - ha ha classy lady! Ill get up shortly and go and watch some trash tv. Feel like some munchies tonight :) x


----------



## V2R

It was a bit horrible coming out I thought that was it over but they do say it irritates. I also thought with the doctor being down there bleeding would be likely. Your little one is now cosy in you & hopefully it's burying in ready to keep developing. It only takes one special one as we know. So you need to keep yourself well & talk/sing to the little one. What vitamins did you get? I used pregnacare all through my pregnancy. xx


----------



## H4M

Hi Minno, glad your home safe and settled :), I can't really remember side effects to be honest, I do remember getting the chunks like V got, it was horrible! I can just imagine you with quads too haahaa!!! Still a possibility for twins :lol: . Just munch away and rest up in bed! Get your DH to pamper you haha! How are you? X

Yeh V I'm really considering it, I know a few childminders as well :) will need to look into it soon if I do! X


----------



## Minno

Had a good day today. Got up after a lovely long sleep and went about my normal routine around the house and out with the dog. Tired now but felt good. No spotting today so pleased about that. H &V did either of you get any spotting in the 2ww? Just wondering about implantation etc. also V was it just the one embryo you put back? Do not say that about twins!! Aw it would be lovely but im far too old!
Took your advice V and talked to wee bean today. I'm not taking any cuts other than folic acid. I'll maybe go and get some pregnacare tomorrow altho I hate them they're like horse pills! Too big! Lol x


----------



## H4M

That's good Minno, glad you had a lovely day :). I never had any spotting during the 2ww I don't think, i think the crinone gel can do that too though can it not? Hopefully you don't get any :) what's your test date? I was on pregnacare too :) xx


----------



## Minno

I'm not supposed to test for 14-16 days after transfer which seems ages to me. I think I will probably do a test after about 10 days as would expect to see something by then. I don't have any signs so far. Did either of you have any in 2ww?
I'm off up to tesco today to get some more pregnacare. Took it until about a week before transfer and then just switched to folic acid. Will get another pack as it can't hurt! X


----------



## V2R

Great your feeling good. I don't think I had any spotting in 2ww just the chunks of cream & yucky blood in it. I never had any idea in the 2ww if it had failed or worked, I think it was after 2 weeks I started to feel really tired but I never had any sickness. Yea I only had one put back in all the others didn't make it to transfer. I took pregnacare all the way through my pregnancy it might be silly but I do think it made a difference as I was very healthy all the way through. Remember & drink plenty water I also think this helped. 

H - Did you have any frozen? I cant remember. xx


----------



## Minno

Thanks V. I am forcing myself to drink more water and not coke which I love! Lol. Had a caffeine withdrawal headache for a couple Of days so had to have a little coffee today and its certainly helped my head. I drink decaf tea so one tiny frothy coffee shouldn't be so bad eh? Got the pregnacare so will take one with dinner tonight. So glad I'm off this week - was just checking work emails there and could
feel stress level rising already! Be good to just chill this week.
When did you girls do your testing? Did either of you poas before OTD? Xx


----------



## H4M

I never had any symptoms in the tww, it was about a week later i started the sickness !! Yuk! Thought of it makes me Boak :lol:!! I wouldn't worry about what you eat and drink tbh, I worried about eating better Ect but I feel if i done major changes to my diet my body would be thinking wtf is going on and probably make me feel worse, I'm sure they say you can drink on average 3 cups of tea a day, not sure what the equivalent would be for coffee but again if you need it, have it.. Just not to much obviously! :) I waited until my test date to test, I was so convinced it would be a big No though so didn't want to feel depressed at christmas lol! Aww Minno do not check emails!! Just take time away completly from work and relax Xx


No V we didn't have any frosties, did you? Xx


----------



## Minno

Thanks H that's good advice. I had a little,pineapple core today - supposed to be good for implantation lol. Had my coffee but had water with dinner. Trying to be a bit good but I like my morning coffee and tbh if that's all the caffeine I'm taking a day then it surely can't hurt. It's not as if I'm downing 10 cups a day. 
It's reassuringg to hear you girls didn't have many 2ww symptoms. I keep thinking well this is a FET of one blast so chances will be rubbish. Not sure I can face testing early either - will see how it goes. Won't be testing this week though so at least I can relax a bit. Some time organised visitng friends for lunches/coffee etc which will be nice as hardly ever get a chance to do that. Tomorrow I am just tidying the house and catching up with some mail etc. just easy things - might do some baking - really looking forward to it.

I do still have two frosties so if it does go pear shaped there's one more go left. That does makes things a little easier.
What are you ladies up to this week?xxxx


----------



## H4M

A coffee in the morning won't hurt :), Yeh I worried about having no symptoms, try and stay positive :) it is very hard but your right it's good to know you have another chance which possibly helps :). Sounds like you have a lovely week ahead will be good for you to meet some friends and it will help take your mind off it. Baking... Hmm now that's something I'm not the best at :lol: will need to practise!! I've not got too much planned this week, toddlers with the munchkins hopefully , get them weighed to see how they are coming along :), I'm going to a fitness class tomorrow night with a friend! That will be interesting as bootcamp has been making my legs sore for days :oops: suppose the more I'm back into it the easier it'll get :lol: (who am I trying to kid lol) x


----------



## Minno

Well done you on getting back to exercise classes. I must admit I'm reslly missing my combat class but there's no way I'm risking it - it's really strenuous and definately not good for implantation! I'm trying to walk my dog and stay active as much as I can and of course, if it doesn't work I will get back into it. Did you do any exercise during the 2ww or after?
Aw that's nice that you have toddlers. Do you have a routine now with the babies? Such a lovely time. How do you fit all your housework and food shopping in around the bubs? So lovely to have two - a ready made family :) xx


----------



## V2R

Hi no I wouldn't cut out your usual cup of coffee if you are going to cut out caffeine do it slowly. I changed to decaf tea/coffee but then ended up needing pepsi & I never ever drink fizzy juice but I needed it while pregnant. I think it gave me the caffeine rush. I never tested early. How are you getting on with crinone? Nice you are putting your feet up & as H said don't look at work emails they can wait.

No H I don't have any frosties I'm not bothered I don't have any as I couldn't go through it all again.
You know when I was young I always said it would be nice to help someone that couldn't have kids have one...Not in a million years did I think I would need treatment.

This week I had to take my pram back! First the front wheels seized up now the brake is stuck on!! I am not happy! Hopefully get it back asap. xx


----------



## H4M

No I never done any exercise in the 2ww or after apart from walking the dog and occasionally swimming but not much :)! We are in a routine now :), houseworks a nightmare, I'm constantly trying to tidy bits as I go, and then I turn my back and it all needs done again lol! I'm bad for letting it get to me! I need to chill out a bit with that! Shopping I will pop at night or hubby will nip after work if we need stuff, I've kind of taken to online shopping :oops: and just get it delivered! Don't know why I never done this before :lol: !! How are you feeling? Xx

Yeh I don't think I could go through it all again, I feel blessed it worked and I now have two little miracles! I was the same as you V , apart from coke! I never drink fizzy juice either but that's all I wanted when pregnant ! That's not so good about your buggy!!! I hope it's sorted soon and you get it back xx


----------



## Minno

Interesting that neither of you would go through ivf again. Me neither! Whatever happens happens. If it works fantastic, if not, we'll have a final FET in August, and then that's us done. I think I will need the August go tho as I feel nowt going on at the minute. I did just fall asleep while watching tv which I never do, but it's probably just last week catching up with me!
Does this mean I get to have the odd coke? I love coke, especially the glass bottles :). haven't had any in ages but I can feel a sly sip coming on.
H I can totally share your pain with the housework. Teenagers, husbands and dogs mean I am always behind with it. I do love online tesco food shop though - I do it every week and it saves me loads of time.
What a pains bout your pram V. I hope you get it back asap or they give you a shiny new one.
Xxx


----------



## Minno

I haven't started the crinone yet - sticking with cyclogest for now as its been fine. I will switch soon if I have to. X


----------



## H4M

That's good Minno :). If my cycle had failed I think I would have given it another couple of goes. You never know though! Maybe I will get extremely broody again in a few years and we won't manage! But for now I'm a definite no. Haha I know the feeling! My husband and dog is worse than anyone else :lol: husband drives me mad, I didn't realise how untidy he was until I've been off work lol!! Yeh online shopping is fab!! Aww maybe you being tired is a sign!! I think I was a bit tired actually! I remember falling asleep but again could be with all the worry Ect. Yea go and have a coke lol!! That's the only thing I really craved lol! Xx

Hope everyone else is ok? Not heard from a lot of people in a while xx


----------



## HopeandGlory

Hey girlies I'm over the moon for u minno I've bn on the forum checking your feeds n congraduations on being PUPO how exciting 
I had too the same symptoms with crinone had horrible chunky white gel coming out wasn't sexy especially when me n the other half had some private time ha 
I tested early I didn't want to but I wanted my partner there n I knew he was leaving to head back down south so I believe it was like 3 days early maybe 4 got a clear blue digital was dying to see the words ' pregnant 
Scary moment but it seems such a while ago now 
I plan on doing ivf all over again with my frozen embryos I'm dying for more kids n dundee were great I couldn't have asked for a better hospital tbh 
H how's ur wee ones doing now? God to think that could have bn me with twins I was like you minno reluctant to put 2 in for transfer but I'm glad I did cz I've no idea which one took n which didn't only you know what's best n u follow ur gut 
I'm going to look into prams I'm still undecided on the colour wana make it neutral cz I'm hoping I may eventually conceive a boy 
V you say you'd never again no? U may very well do so on your own my soon to be brother in law my other half purposed at Xmas :D :D he and his wife have welcomed their naturally conceived baby 4 months after their wee one was born all with the aid of ivf , so u never know... U on contraception? Personal question sorry to intrude on you like that hope u don't mind me asking 
I'm retiring to the gym this week until I pop in may I badly need the energy and motivation excercise gives me n yoga or Pilates is a need that's ment to be fab too 
I hadn't dared do excercise thro my 2ww even if a was brave enough I had terrible pains and extreme bloating would have bn suicide to try ha 
Glad us are all tho keeping well and il keep updates gn


----------



## Minno

Not much to report today girls. Woke up again last night feeling a bit sick but it passed once I went for a wee. Sometimes get that prior to af as i think my uterus puts pressure on my bladder lol. Still had a headache today so had to succumb and take some paracetamol as it was driving me crazy. Felt the odd bit pms but absolutely no boob pain whatsoever. Still tired but DS woke me up during the night as he wasn't feeling well. All in all, any slight ''symptoms" I may have are totally explainable. 
H&G it's lovely to hear from you. Thanks for your lovely wishes. Yes I just had one to put back in the end. Next go will be two for sure, if they survive the thaw.
How are you doing? Only a few months left to go - have you been keeping well?

H yay for us coca cola addicts! I had a sneaky filter coffee today - bliss. Stayed in the wagon the rest of the day though! Never say never with the ivf - I've now had two fesh and one frozen transfer - never thought that'd be me!

V any update on your pram situ?
Love to all xxx


----------



## H4M

H&G lovely to hear from you!! Wow that's amazing! I can't imagine being pregnant now with two babies :lol: I'd prob turn grey and wrinkly!!! :lol: !! The twins are great! Developing everyday, can't believe what they are all doing now! Time flies!I had the contraception talk with docs and got the pill, didn't fancy anything else, and if I'm honest haven't takdn the pill !! :oops: I figured I tried for 5 years with no luck so I wasn't going back on anything! Lol!! We are being as careful as can be though (if that's possible lol) but at the end of the day if it happened then it would be fab! How have you been keeping? Not long to go now really! A neutral prams a good idea if your wanting more &#128522;! Id probably be more keen to go again if I had frosties, but Yeh I'll never say never :). Xx

It's hard not to symptom spot isn't it Minno! I think every little thing I felt I wondered if it had anything to do with it :lol:. Hope your DS is feeling better now, poor lad and your head. I know coca cola is so addictive! I drank so much after I had the twins!! I've stopped buying it for now lol! Doesn't help when supermarkets have good offers on it though!! Haha! Xx


----------



## Minno

Well we are now six days post transfer. No sore boobs,no spotting. Still a bit if a headache and feeling a bit yucky at night and early morning due to the meds I think. I wish this would just work. Six years of ttc is enough already! X


----------



## V2R

Minno All sounds good. 6 days have passed not long to go now. Are you tempted to test early?

No word on my pram!

H&G great to hear from you. Did you have sex in your 2ww? I never that crinone was disgusting I wouldn't let my man near me lol. Your due in May not long to go have you had any easy pregnancy?

Talking about sex....I can hardly do it it's really sore I think I'm going to have to go to the doctor I cant understand why its sore when baby never came out there!! I am on the pill but it's been a nightmare I'm bleeding every 2 weeks so think I will stop taking it I've already had to change what pill I was on as I was getting bad headaches after giving birth doctor said it's my hormones!


----------



## Minno

Tiniest amount of light tan/brown cm today. Mmmm hope it's a good sign.

V it sounds like your hormone level hasn't quite readjusted yet. You might be a bit dry down there and that's why it's sore? I absolutely hate the bcp - totally messed your body up. I would ask to change to the depot or coil.
So annoying about your pram - hope you get it back v soon.

Snowing here today amidst sunshine and wind. Weird weather! X


----------



## H4M

Sounds good news to me Minno :D!!! All positive!! Aww V! It does sometimes take a while for body to get back to normal, maybe go to the doctor if your worried! I remember the first time I tried after having them! I was all up for it and felt ready and it just never worked :cry: :oops: my DH was so good bless him, I worried myself after that thinking I was never going to manage again, the next time wasn't as bad, and since then it's got better and better, still not 100% but getting there, my husband has been so supportive though. That's not so good about the pill :( xx


----------



## glitter1980

Hi everyone 

Minno Big Congratulations!! It all sounds right where it should be! Oh PuPo! I so wish you the very, very best of luck, you've been through some IVF journey and I hope this time is your time xxx take it easy xxx 

Waves and hugs to everyone - love reading all the news though - I live in farm country and rarely get a reception unless on the laptop but enjoying a catch up in-between breaks.

AFM - 

Well it's been a quick week - I can now officially say through a flood of unexpected tears - I am a MUMMY! My gorgeous beautiful girl was born 5 wks + 2 days early 1 week ago. She is in special care but shouldn't be for too long, she is doing amazingly well and really it's only her erratic feeding that's stopping her coming home.

I cannot describe how I feel I just keep crying! I am so overwhelmed. The labour was horrific and ended up in an emergency C and I ended up with a crazy viral infection but you know what? I would do it all again in a heartbeat. 

I am so lucky, I cannot believe she's mine, I feel slightly detached still but for anyone reading this and thinking there's no hope, I was 10+ long years dreaming of being a mummy. Just can't believe it. I want another!. 

Xxxx From the bottom of my heart - Good Luck to all xxx


----------



## Minno

Omg glitter that is amazing news! You sound so happy. Massive congrats to you and your lovely family. So sorry about the birth horror but you are both ok and that is the main thing. I bet you can't wait to get her home. Aw so lovely. Any names yet?? 
Xxx


----------



## H4M

Massive congratulations glitter :wohoo: hopefully you will get her home very soon :) what did she weigh? xx


----------



## glitter1980

Thanks Girls

I am beyond happy!. I don't know how to feel really in the most amazing way. She was 6 lb 3 oz!! A good weight! for preemie. Her name is old fashioned/slightly unusual but will keep it quiet :( it would be easy to spot by someone and to be honest I've said more than I should on here! Ah cyber therapy! 

This time last year I had literally just started my stimms for IVF number one! We know how that ended -- and 1 year later I'm sitting pumping the boobies for my wee girls next feed. We're both still in hospital but I think we'll be home within the week.

Anyone suffer really bad swelling in their feet? Wow! Mines are massive!! I had a clinic app yesterday all is well with my BP etc and their convinced it's just post surgical/dehydration etc but I had trunks!! 

How are you feeling today Minno? Are you testing early? I always said I wouldn't but I did. First time was 6dp5dt and got a negative :( it's so difficult not to be tempted.xx

H - any thoughts about returning to work? Sorry if you've already covered that! I just can't read that far back in my posts xx


----------



## Minno

Totally understand Glitter - social media and forums are great but some thing s you want to keep private. Hope your feet shrink back down. I love my high heels - couldn't cope with that lol

Today I have had a mixed bag. Got up feeling hopeless but then had another slight wipe of tan/brown, nothin much but it was there. Since then have had some crampy feelings and heartburn after lunch, which I never get. Of course I could be to do with the chicken pakora I ate for lunch ha ha but it never normally bothers me. Anyway I still feel it's unlikely but is there a chance of a later implantation? Bought some frer sticks today so I can use em when I test next week. Stupid tesco brought me the clear blue digi as a substitute in home delivery shop last night but I really wanted frer. Now I've ended up spending a small fortune and it's probably bfn. Will just have to use them up in August instead!

Ladies how are you all today? What about this snow then? Went to asda with me wellies on! Xxx


----------



## Minno

Glitter - did you only put back one blast, like V2R? That gives me hope. Do you remember the quality? Xx


----------



## Minno

Soz Glitter - another question - when did your test turn into a bfp?


----------



## Rags

glitter1980 said:


> Thanks Girls
> 
> I am beyond happy!. I don't know how to feel really in the most amazing way. She was 6 lb 3 oz!! A good weight! for preemie. Her name is old fashioned/slightly unusual but will keep it quiet :( it would be easy to spot by someone and to be honest I've said more than I should on here! Ah cyber therapy!
> 
> This time last year I had literally just started my stimms for IVF number one! We know how that ended -- and 1 year later I'm sitting pumping the boobies for my wee girls next feed. We're both still in hospital but I think we'll be home within the week.
> 
> Anyone suffer really bad swelling in their feet? Wow! Mines are massive!! I had a clinic app yesterday all is well with my BP etc and their convinced it's just post surgical/dehydration etc but I had trunks!!
> 
> How are you feeling today Minno? Are you testing early? I always said I wouldn't but I did. First time was 6dp5dt and got a negative :( it's so difficult not to be tempted.xx
> 
> H - any thoughts about returning to work? Sorry if you've already covered that! I just can't read that far back in my posts xx

Glitter, amazingly delighted for you. I can asure you that years from now you will still be looking at her sleeping at night and thinking 'I can't believe I got you' - I know I do, every single night for 4 years and 10 months now.

As for swollen ankles, why does nobody warn you about that one?! I had tree trunks afterwards too. It's not as though I'd been swollen at all before I went into labour, nothing at all, and then I looked at my feet in the evening after ds was born and they were huge. It will go down when you are up and about more. I hope you both get home soon and wish you a wonderful new family life. X


----------



## H4M

Glitter, my legs were very swollen after and my feet a bit, they were absolutely solid!! They went down after a while when I got mobile again. As for work, Its probably a no, just because id end up paying out more that what I would be earning, but I'm thinking about doing childminding, but will see :). X

Minno it's all sounding positive to me so please stay strong and have positive thoughts, keep speaking to your wee bubs :). I can't remember when you said your test date was? X
Rags lovely to hear from you :) x


----------



## Minno

H, OTD is next Thursday. Well actually the clinic said to test days 14-16 after transfer but that's ages! I think I will test at the start of next week. If it's bfn then I'll know but I'll still have to test again on Thursday.
It's hard to know what to make of the stuff I've been feeling today. Could just be af gearing up. And I have no sore boobs. Why does everyone always say in posts thst they have sore boobs in the 2ww? I never get them!! Xx


----------



## H4M

Does seem ages away! But it will fly by :), I never had sore boobs, everyone's different, to be honest I don't think I ever got sore boobs... :/ ! X


----------



## glitter1980

Thanks Rags xxx. I can't quite take it all in. Oh the swelling!! And the headaches! They seem to think I have a post spinal headache. So lots of caffeine apparently is the way forward. 

I've always wanted to breast feed, I wanted the whole experience but it's not worked out that way. I'm struggling with her feeds, I'm expressing then bottling but the they don't half pressure you to breast feed don't they? They say the don't but lies! Feel like crap quiet frankly. She's a poor feeder, think I've got the new mummy blues. Terrified she's not getting enough! I can never manage to get her to take all her feeds. :(

I've got the health visitor tomorrow I'll hopefully get some advice. Getting me down. 

I never had sore boobs either Minno! Not until about 8 wks pg. I was a serious symptom spotter, I had very little. The ones I did have all kicked in around the time I went for my early scan at Dundee with was 7/8 weeks. 

I was always adenemt that I would have 2 embies put back. But, on the day the embryologist surprised us by saying out 3 remaining blasts were text book grade A. She explain if 1 took at that quality the likely hood of 2 taking was equally the same. So we opted for 1! 

So based on that logic! It's looking good for you Minno! That girl Adele Silva? She was on emerdale, she's had a pretty ruff time. High killer cells attacking her embies. It was treated now she's 6 weeks away from her due date. Love those stories.

Oh and I got my BFP - on a super cheapie - 8dp5dt very faint but there. Oddly my frers were always stronger at night. As the pg progressed my symtoms were stronger then too so must be something in it. First morning urine for me was never the best but a 3-4 (sorry tmi!) hour widdle at night always gave a strong line. Xxx

H - it's a precious time, I'm in no rush either. I don't want to miss anything. That's what's right for me but totally understand that it's not feesible for everyone. My friend went back to work 8 weeks post delivery and she's a great mum! It's different for everyone xxx


----------



## V2R

Glitter massive congrats what a surprise being early. You will just be staring at her thinking amazing she's eventually here. My legs swelled so bad they were like tree trunks I stood shouting " Argh my legs are going to explode" lol they were agony but I think it was the amount of drugs they were pumping into me...they do go away I ended up not wearing the stockings my legs were so big they were cutting the circulation off & they never had any large ones! I struggled to get leggings on & left the hospital a week later with my slippers on & they were tight to get on!
Aw I'm so happy for you.

Minno you will be wishing the days away just now. Be good to just sleep till test date. Sounds all good I am keeping everything crossed for you. We have had no snow here but the wind is wild. My pram is still not back! xx


----------



## Minno

Glitter thank you so much for telling me how it all came about for you. I love hearing other people's stories. We had 1 grade a put back as the other one disintegrated after the thaw. We're left with two frosties. So we're very lucky to be able to have another go if needs be.

You're right about the breast feeding pressure. There's a strong focus on it. Do not be made to feel like you're failing if it's not working out. You're trying and doing the best you can. I bf my son for about six weeks but he was a big baby, 10lb, and always hungry, and it was exhausting me so eventually I switched to bottles and felt so much happier after. So was he. Much more contented. And it meant DH could help. The colostrum is passed through in the first few days anyway and that's the important bit. Do what is right for you and don't let them pressure you. That makes me mad!

I am so tempted to poas this weekend that I might. I need to see what's going on. I'm 9dp5dt today. I might give it a go tomorro! Eeeeerkkkkkkk! Xx


----------



## H4M

I agree with Minno on the breast feeding, it's your body and your baby, do not let them make you feel like that, if your not managing then try the bottles, it may work out better for you both and it is not a sign of failure, tell them straight!! X

Ohhh Minno!! It's so hard to know whether to test or not isn't it??? I'm excited for you :). Keep us updated xx

V I can't believe you don't have your pram back yet!! That is shocking! Have you got another for now? Xx


----------



## Minno

H it is doing my head in! If I test and its negative well I'll be disappointed but it kind of helps a bit to move me on to the next plan. Limbo land is a nightmare. We're off out today but I am mulling over testing tomorrow. We'll see.
Tmi but getting lots of ewcm. Wtf?!! Xx


----------



## V2R

Minno if you do test early it might not give the best result but then it might be a clear result Argh decisions!! See how you feel tomorrow you might be able to put yourself off testing take a day at a time.

Glitter don't be pressured into breast feeding it works for some then others it doesn't. I feel I did the best using bottle I would've liked to have tried breast feeding but after 4 days of labour I think the hospital decided not to even mention giving breast a go. How is your precious girl getting on?

H4M - I phoned shop again today because the wheel fell off the loan pram! they say Monday it will be back! I'm getting more & more annoyed about it because my car seat doesn't fit onto this chassis!


----------



## H4M

Sorry Minno I'm I sure what ewcm is? Are you testing today then? :) xx 
V it's good you got a replacement but crap that's now useless !!! Shocking! And you think they would give you one that goes with your car seat! Xx


----------



## Minno

Bfp for me today girls. Not at all surprised. Will have to check again in couple of days but I'm actually ok as expected it. Going to focus on our holiday coming up in summer and final go in August. Need a system clear out of these meds as well! Back to exercise too :)
Thanks for all your support ladies as ever xxx


----------



## Minno

Ha ha I mean bfn of course!
Wishful Thinking!!! Xx


----------



## V2R

Aw Minno I had such a feeling that this was the one. I don't think you should take this test as the final one I think you should wait and test again, did you say Thursday is your official test date? Don't go rushing hack into exercise this week just incase it's not showing up. xx


----------



## Minno

Thanks V. Not planning to start back until after af arrives and everything back to normal. Will be testing again during the week but I'm sure it would show up by now. Had major af cramps last night and brown cm this morning so not sure what that's about - can't imagaine implantation this late? 10 days post transfer. Also feel fine. Will see it thru to the end but then I'm not thinking about ttc again until after my holiday.!
Just booked our flights to London - can't wait to go to Florida - will be awesome and DS is at a great age to enjoy it properly - he was too young last time.
Don't worry about me though cod I honestly feel ok about it all xxx


----------



## glitter1980

Aw Minno xxx

I agree with V - don't lose faith yet. I really had such a good feeling about this one. I really don't know what to say xx My heart aches for you, genuinally does xx


----------



## Minno

Mmm interesting. I just read back my emails to the clinic after my fresh transfer last summer and I only got a very faint line at 10 days past transfer with two blasts. The doc gave me a row for testing too early on hpt. Maybe it is a bit too early? Dunno what to think really. I was sure I had tested earlier but it's there in black and white and the line was super faint at 10 days and I am 10 days today. Major cramps last night. I just don't know now. X


----------



## H4M

Aww Minno when I read bfp I was so excited!! Please don't give up hope yet!! They give you an otd for a reason so it's possible it's just not shown up yet, and Prague give longer that two weeks do they not? I really had such a positive feeling about this one, :(. Test again in a few days just to see. Thinking of you. Glad you have your flights booked for your holiday xx


----------



## Minno

Yes H prague give 14-16 days post transfer as test window. It's just when you read lots of ladies getting bfp at 4 and 5 days past.
But what was that major cramping last night all about and then little bit brown blood this morning and since then nada.... Arrgghhhhhhh it's doing my head in! X


----------



## H4M

I know it will be hard to think positive, they do say not to worry about brown blood as that's old blood so try not to worry about that, that's maybe a good sign? I felt crampy and like I was away to get my periods at times as I remember just waiting for them was horrible xx


----------



## H4M

How are you feeling today Minno? X


----------



## Minno

No change H. Didn't test today but still getting spotting - brown/pink - am sure it's af on her way. Clinic gave me another row for testing and said it had to wait until Thursday but to be honest I don't think I'm going to last that long before af arrives.
I give it another day tops. 
Feel fine otherwise, just a bit frustrated that I'm always the one it never works for! Of course that's not true but sometimes feels like it.
Thanks for checking in with me.xx


----------



## glitter1980

Hey Minno xx

Just popping by to see how you are. It's still not done but I can only begin to imagine how frustrated you feel. I was the same as H, up until I was about 12 wks I was convinced I had pre period aches. Never mind the bleed at 14 weeks. I'm still saying a wee pray for you and still hoping - if that's all it took eh but I am anyway xx

Love & Hugs xxx


----------



## Minno

Aw thanks girls, you are all lovely. Tested again this morning but still negative. No af though and no more cramping. Have to wait to Thursday to be absolutely sure. Even then clinic say I have to re-test on Saturday. No idea why they make us wait so long. Just want to stop meds, get af over,
And get back to normal for a few months before the craziness starts again.
Xx


----------



## Roxabell

Hey Minno
I still have fingers crossed for you&#128591;... Hopefully just taking its time to show up! Your summer holidays sound ace and something definitely to look forward to.


----------



## V2R

Minno how are you today? Tomorrow is your official test day so don't give up hope & if the clinic are telling you to test Sat they must sometimes get negative tests with testing early, keep taking the meds until Sat. You sound like you have given up hope on this one DONT until you know for sure. 
I had brown dried yuck coming out along with the crinone. You aren't using crinone? xx


----------



## V2R

I was 14 days testing now on the date of my test I wouldn't say it wasn't a bright line like I thought it would be so I think if I tested early I don't think it would've shown. xx


----------



## Minno

Thank you all for your lovely kind thoughts and wishes.
The last two times I've done ivf I had positives by 10 days after transfer - faint line but there, altho that was with two back both times. But the main clue for me is I just don't feel anything at all and I did before both times. What I cant understand is why af hasn't shown - but of course that is probably the meds holding her off. 
V I decided to stay with the Cyclogest rather than switch mid cycle. The good news is I now have all my meds for the next go - estrimax (estrogen) and crinone. 
The plan is to test tomoro and if negative I'll contact clinic and ask for a plan for the August cycle. Think I'm going to ask to be on bcp for the month before - even though I hate bcp - because then at least I know when af will arrive.
We come back from hols on 21st July so hopefully will have af a few days after I get back and can go straight into cycle. Other benefit is that I know af won't arrive while I'm
On holiday!!
I think I have given up on this cycle ladies.
Xx


----------



## Minno

I have visions of my wee grade a embryo having disintegrated once it was transferred. Did I tell you that the transfer was the quickest ive ever had - also makes me wonder how careful the doctor was about it! Ill never know why it didn't work I guess. Lining was perfect 5 layer too. Damn! 
X


----------



## H4M

Hi Minno, been thinking of you lots. If you really believe this hasn't worked then don't give up hope for next cycle, you should maybe ask to speak to doctors to see if they have any idea why this wouldn't have worked (if it's not) there must be a reason (as v said) to why they make you wait longer! You never know :). Hope your ok? Lots of hugs xx


----------



## V2R

Minno it's really annoying that Dundee cant help you more. I would like to help you, you've had a tough time. Lets not give totally up until you test again on Sat. I don't know what happens when its a failed transfer, do you get a big bleed or just normal? It's good you have Florida to look forward to & recharge yourself before August. Argh I soooo wanted this to work for you. As H4M said talk to the doctor to why this isn't happening for you as you already have your son so you know you can carry a baby...could it be the woman's egg/quality of egg? Why is it not embedding? Since your body was ready I would expect it to go all well. 
We need to think of lots of questions for you to ask the doctor. Remember we are all here for you xx


----------



## H4M

Hope you are ok today Minno, I echo everything V said, would you manage to have another go at Dundee if you could? And is it possible to have your own donor? Xx


----------



## Minno

I've stopped the meds yestersay and period already starting. Doc isn't really very forthcoming.
They don't give u reasons as to why it hasn't worked. Just say to keep trying. So they will put me on bcp in May for next the next two cycles so that we can plan exactly when af will arrive after holiday (probably within a day or two of me arriving home) and start meds for FET again. So only two months off then it begins again!

You are both very sweet.
I feel it probably just isn't going to happen for me. I'm always left behind. But I will give it one final go in August. Can't really afford a full cycle with dundee again and that went a bit pear shaped
Last time with no transfer in the end. 
The prafue donor was only 24 so it shouldn't be egg qualitu issue. Just think it's one of those things. Sad but true. What can you do.
Don't have anyone I can ask to be a donor.
I'm buggered basically ! Lol

Hope you are both well and kiddies healthy and happy. Much love xxx


----------



## V2R

August wont be long in coming round & your holiday wont be long in coming round you need one your son will have you on all the crazy rides having loads of fun. It must be so frustrating this not working especially when you already have a son which was natural, did you ever try to conceive after he was born or did you go back on contraception? I do feel contraception has a lot to do with not being able to conceive the hormones that are going into our bodies are not natural.
It would be great if Dundee had more funding & had a lot more egg donors I suppose some people never think about donating there eggs.
This is something I personally wouldn't like to do but have you thought about someone else carrying a baby for you? xx


----------



## Minno

Morning V. You're up early :)

Yes I'm looking forward to having lots of fun with DS and DH in summertime - I can go on everything and eat what I want , so it's not all bad.
I had my son at 32 without any problems whatsoever. Then I did go on the pill for a bit after - I think they pressure you a bit after giving birth dont they?! And then I was studying and training and by the time I was ready to go again I was 39 and it just didn't happen.Now I'm 45 and it's never gonna happen naturally. still have periods er but it's an egg quality issue now. Had three goes at donor egg ivf, two bfps, two losses. Think it may be a body rejection issue as not my dna (that's just what I think as never had any kind of answer from clinics). Spent a small fortune ttc not to mention the emotional and physical distress. If I knew someone who was willing to be surrogate I would seriously consider it but the process is complicated and v expensive so I believe.
I think after our next Fet in August it's time to move on. Dh and I were just talking yesterday about all the nice holidays we want to plan form our son. I am v lucky to be a mummy but just never thought I'd only have one child. It's my own fault. Should have thought of it sooner than 39!

Have I thorougly depressed you now? Lol sorry!!! Xx


----------



## H4M

Hey, sorry not been on in so long!!! Been extremely busy!! How's everyone getting on? How are you feeling Minno? Hope you are ok, I think a surrogate sounds like a great idea, I'm not sure how you go about that though as I know there are 'surrogates' out there, and price probably is expensive but maybe something worth looking into. Hopefully your next cycle is the one though :). &#65039;Xx

V hope your well? How's the pushchair situation going? Did you have your back to work meeting? I'm going to have to get in touch with my work... Ooops!! Xx


----------



## V2R

Sorry I posted on here then my computer froze so I lost my post ARGH!

Minno how are you? Does Prague not do surrogacy? Or would you prefer to know the person so you can go to scans etc. You should defo look into it. If you & your partner is happy to use a surrogate then youz should go for it. How many fertilised eggs have you got in Prague? Have you ever thought about adopting? I had thought about when my first ivf failed but found out your not allowed to apply while going through ivf.
I met a women who couldn't have kids & adopted two babies 30-40 years ago her story was really interesting obviously it wasnt as hard to adopt all them years ago. Unfortunately she couldn't have any kids but told me should would have loved to have the bump etc I felt for her she's now retired but was a childminder.

H4M- Pram is a lot better thanks it's back clocking up the miles on the pavements lol. I had my back to work meeting all was great in agreement to everything I said & told me I don't need to put it in writing (I have a witness to say she said this) I thought I'll do an email to clarify everything she replied saying I need to do an official letter before anything is considered!!! So I'm away to see citizens advice make sure what I'm putting in the letter they cant be awkward with me! I really don't want to go back & secretly hoping my boy doesn't settle with my mum or nursery haha then I will have to give up work. Total stresses me out!! xx


----------



## H4M

Oops double post!


----------



## H4M

What a lovely story about adoption. I know a few people who foster and I have had a lot to do with children who have been adopted and it's so rewarding. Glad you have your wheels back :lol: hopefully that's it all sorted, Aww it's a horrible thought isn't it, do you have to go back or would you manage without work? How's your wee man doing? Xx

Did you watch this morning today? We're on about surrogates! Was very interesting, they mentioned facebook and I just had a search and there are some groups with surrogates! Maybe worth a look into Minno xx


----------



## V2R

Wee man is great I got a jumperoo off my friend he's wild in it I can see him flying out of it one day haha. Do you have one/two? Do you buy double toys or are your two quiet good in sharing.
Och if I don't go back to work we wouldn't get holidays and I really don't want to be asking money off of my partner always had my own money!

No I never seen this morning that would have been interesting. I'm more into CBeebies now lol. xx


----------



## H4M

Haha V, yup mine have jumperoos and exactly the same! Haha they love them!! Go absolutely nuts! We have two of a lot of stuff, but then we have some stuff that's just 1 and share :)! My livingroom looks like a nursery :lol: !! Yeh CBeebies is on here a lot haahaa! Aww Yeh that's not so good :(, I'm sure you will settle in just fine and once back won't be as bad as the thought x


----------



## Minno

I think because I have DS ive never given adoption serious thought - I think it's a complicated and long process and probably too late in the day for us now. The surrogacy thing is interesting - thanks for looking into H. I don't think we will go down that road though as expensive and lots of legal issues etc. If I had someone who would just say ok I'll domit thst would be different lol. But we have two frozen blasts waiting and I've finally got my treatment plan for next go more or less. Have to keep on the doctor though - I think he forgets the details and sometimes sends me two completely contradictory emails as though he's forgotten what he said before. Really annoys me. Also says he's going to do things and then doesn't. I've kept on at him and should have the pill to take from May onwards with FET planned end July all being well. He said I don't need the pill and I said I know thst but want it to regulate my cycles - grrrrrrrrr I wish he would pay attention!
Anyway, back to bodycombat today yay! Felt good to be active again :)

Sorry about the return to work V - what a thought. But H is right. Once you start back you'll get into a routine and it won't be so bad. If only we didn't need to work eh....

H how are things with you? Any further forward with the childminding plans? Xxx


----------



## H4M

Just focus on this cycle :), and id speak to your doctor if he's not being consistent with what he's saying, that won't reassure you any!! Glad your back to exercise and enjoying it :). I've looked into it and got forms, need to complete them, :) xx


----------



## Roxabell

Hello ladies hope you all well. Just looking for a wee bit of info from you ladies who have been through IVF before and it's not worked. My cycle last month was longer than normal as expected.. This month is even longer but been feeling like it's about to start everyday for two weeks now! Just wanted to know if third bleed after failed IVF should be longer yet again? ..


----------



## V2R

Hi Roxabell, Sorry I don't know. My ivf failed before egg transfer I cant remember how my bleeding was after all the meds. When are you due to start next treatment?

Minno & H4M - I replied the other day but my post isn't here!! My laptop keeps freezing so must be something to do with that. Minno you will feel good to be back to exercise. Time to get yourself ready for next treatment a holiday is just what you need be great getting on all they rides & I'm sure your boy will enjoy terrifying you on them lol. xx


----------



## Minno

Only four months to holidays ha ha!
Today I got an email from the coordinator. I sent her a message yesterday asking if the doctor had sent my prescription to the internet pharmacy for the pill and she said he hadn't copied her into the email if he had done it and I should phone the pharmacy to check! Harummphhhhh em isn't thst why I'm paying you dearie! Honestly. They are annoying me a bit now!

I'm back to work well and truly. Missing my leisurely days but I have a spa day booked in edinburgh for Friday. Hair and nails on Saturday. Very nice.
What is everyone else been up to? Xxx


----------



## H4M

Hello everyone!!
Hope you are all well!! Been such a busy few weeks! Non stop. How's everyone getting on? How did your spa day go Minno? Xx


----------



## Minno

Spa day was good H, although the massage hurt like hell! I have some knots apparently lol Very good value though with getting two treatments and lunch too for £40. I'd go again.

How are things with everyone? How are the babies doing? What have you all been up to?

Af started for me yesterday bang on cd28 so that's good that my cycle is back already after all the drugs etc. Emailed the clinic and they are getting back to me next week with a timetable for fet#2. I'm wondering if I need to use bcp if my cycle is going to be ok because I was only using it if it was all over he p,ace to make it easier to plan. Might see how it is next month and decide then.

3.5 months til hols.....yay! 3 weeks until Easter two weeks off. It's all good :) xxx


----------



## V2R

Hi Minno it's funny we wish the days away counting out when holidays are. You will have a great time. Any plans for easter? Not long until your next treatment do they keep in touch with you or are you chasing them up? Your spa day sounded good & a very good price.

I've not been up to much days are full of baby groups & we are going swimming twice a week, I started weaning gave him a bit of baby rice & I got spewed on all over my face, in my bra it was running everywhere lol, I changed to dinner time & he's been keeping it down.

H howz your two doing? Are you back to work soon? xx


----------



## H4M

Hey!!! 
This is very weird.. I replied after Minno and it isn't there??? Minno spa sounds lovely, glad you enjoyed it :), what's the hospital reccomeding about the bcp? It's not long now and will fly round :). You got any plans for your time off at easter? Xx

Aww v! Haha bless him! How's he getting on now with it? I remember starting the weaning. How's your lb getting on? The twins are fab! Eating everything now, enjoying swimming too, they absolutely love love love it!! They are 7 months! I can't actually believe how quick the last 7months have flown by ! ! I just can't believe how perfect they are! I am so very lucky. I need to have a meeting with my work at end of this month! :(! See my options! Hope everything with you is good? Xx

Wondering how everyone else is? Not heard from lots of people in a long time x


----------



## Minno

Hi ladies. Lovely to hear all the babies are doing well and starting solids and enjoying swimming. Can't believe the time has flown by so quickly. That's rubbish about having to meet your work H. Have you had any more thoughts about what you might do at the end of your mat leave? What about you V? Must be horrible to think of it after such a long time off with the little ones.

I'm doing fine. Work very busy but looking forward to two weeks off at Easter, yippee. I've had a preliminary timetable from the clinic but it's based on me having a regular cycle - ha ha well we'll see how it goes! If it does stay regular I won't bother with bcp but I have it in case it goes haywire. All planned for when I get back from Florida. So really only 3 months away now. It's going to be a very exciting and busy summer!
Much love to all xxxx


----------



## H4M

That's great Minno, and that's not long at all is it.. It's amazing how quickly time passes us by!!! Bet your looking forward to Florida. Hopefully you will have a regular cycle :) atleast you have bcp if needed. 
Afm and work... I do not think I'll be going back, childcare is very expensive and I've worked it all out between childcare/ travelling Ect and going to be paying out more than what I would be earning, think I will stick with my original plan :) and means I get to spend more time with my miracles xx
Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## glitter1980

Hi all x

Just thought I'd pop by! It's awfy quiet on here! How's is everyone? 

AFM - living in a milky bubble of baby ness :) x


----------



## H4M

Glad your well Glitter and enjoying motherhood :)! We are great thanks :). Hope everyone else is well ? X


----------



## Funfair1980

Hello everyone, sorry I have been quiet for months so busy with the wee man. We go to toddlers twice a week. 
Have just been browsing through the pages. Minno I'm so sorry your cycle didn't work hopefully you'll be able to get some answers as to were it's failing, glad you keeping yourself occupied with holidays to look forward to. 
How are all the babies doing, I see most of them are on solids now. Who else has had a baby on this page.
Waves to everyone, hopefully I will be in touch everyday.


----------



## H4M

Lovely to hear from you funfair :). Glad your both well. X
How's everyone else doing? X


----------



## Minno

Ladies, long time no chat!! How is everyone? How are all the babies doing?
Well I started the pill today to control my cycle now on the run in to FET mid August. Here I go again! But first Florida in t minus 41 days!! Arghhh. It's all good and I'm well and happy :). Hope everyone else is good too xxx


----------



## H4M

Hi Minno ,
Lovely to hear from you :) I check regularly to see if anyone's posted. Glad you are well! And wow that is coming around very quickly! How are you feeling about it all? Not long until your holiday either! That will be good to go away and relax before it starts again :). We are just great! My babies are just growing up far too quickly, but I am loving watching them grow and there little characters everyday. So precious ! X
Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Minno

Lovely to hear from you too H and wonderful to hear about the progress of the twins :) I bet they keep you on your toes eh?! How old are they now?

I'm a bit in denial about this next go. Doesn't seem real somehow as I've not been thinking of it at all until recently. I've had a bit of bother getting the doctor over there to confirm the treatment plan cos of my stupid erratic cycle. Started bcp a few days ago and I have to take it non stop without a break until I get back from holiday in July. Then I stop, hopefully have a withdrawal bleed, and start the lining meds. Just hope it goes to plan cos I've already booked my scan for early August before I fly out! Two back this time, no question, assuming both survive the thaw that is. So August I will know if I will have another child or whether my boy will be my only one. I've reconciled it either way so I'll just see how it turns out.
What's next for you H? More babies? Work? What do you think? 
Hi to all the other lovely ladies on this thread. Time to resurrect our discussions!! Xxx


----------



## H4M

That's not long at all until next go. I'm hoping everything goes well for you this time. Be exciting getting two back :D!! You looking forward to your holiday? 
All is good here thanks, twins are coming on amazing! Couldn't ask for two better babies! They are 10months now :cry: time is going too fast! I never returned to work, due to the expenses of things. I'm still planning on doing childminding but currently in no hurry will see how I get on :). Xx

How is everyone else? Really looking forward to hearing from people and how they are getting on :) xx


----------



## H4M

How's everyone doing? Xx


----------



## glitter1980

Hi H! 

How's things with you how's the twingos? What have they been up too?

My little bundle of noise is over 6 months now! Feels quick but long at the same time so much has gone on. One of my BF's went in today for her FET! She over stimmed on her fresh cycle so the embies had to be frozen. Keeping everything crossed for her. It's really quiet on here now! I hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## H4M

In great thanks, and twins are just perfect <3 i've just been really busy with the twins, they are getting far too big and growing up to fast.. How scary they will be one next month :cry: 
Aww that's amazing, 6months.. Time flies doesn't it. I really hope everything goes well for your friend. Let us know how she gets on.
It is very quiet. Hope everybody is ok
X


----------



## V2R

Hi everyone sorry I haven't been on here in a very long time I had a thought that Minno would be nearly going to Prague again so wanted to check when, everything crossed for you I really hope this time your dreams will come true, it's been so hard for you.

My boy is now 9 months camando crawling & no teeth yet!! I went back to work this week only doing 3 days. H you are right giving up work childcare is expensive. I have my mum doing one day then the other two nursery but still I wonder if it's worth my while.

I'll read back when I have a bit more time hope everyone is good xx


----------



## H4M

Aww are you, how you getting on at work? Really was not worth my while. Nursery fees are extortiante! Did you find a good one? You would be better working out what is best for you. Aww my lb still has no teeth yet either.... Been waiting ages for them haahaa.. Hope you are getting on fine xx
Thinking of Minno too :) <3 xx


----------



## Nessa55

Hi everyone

I'm new to this but have found this thread very interesting to read. All 152 pages! I have just been added to the ivf waiting list at ninewells and was looking for info on the timelines etc when I came across this thread. Hope you guys don't mind me gate crashing it.

It has been a very emotional time following everyone's ups and downs, I have shed a few tears along the way. 

Hope to hear back from you guys 

X


----------



## Minno

Hi ladies - and welcome Nessa, hope your waiting time for treatment goes very quickly.

Well I am now back from sunny Orlando. Had a fab time although temp was ridiculous some days - over 100 and too hot to walk around the parks but we managed it somehow lol

So now next for me if my last FET in Prague. Trying to work out the details and timings. Couldn't stick with the pill as it made me feel ill so now I'm just waiting on my natural af to arrive and then I can start the meds - ha - might be waiting a while then knowing my body!! Asked the doc in Prague for a plan b in case af doesn't show but he didn't suggest anyhing. Rubbish eh. I then suggested I could go for my scan as planned on 9th August and if no af and lining thin I could just start the meds anyway. He said yes just go for the scan! Who is the expert here?!!!!!! so I will keep you all posted

V great to hear from you. Sorry you're back at work. Sucks. How are you finding it? Great to hear how little man is getting on so well.

H I cannot believe the twins are almost one already! Scary!! Have you something nice planned to mark the special day?

Lots of love
Xxx


----------



## Rags

Waw Minno, not long till the 9th of August so either way hopefully you'll be well on your way with treatment soon. I'm pleased to hear that your holiday went well - we could do with a wee blast of 100 degrees here couldn't we, only for a day or two though! Have a good couple of weeks and I'll keep checking in to see how everything goes.

Nessa 'Hi'. I hope your waiting time flies by and that we are all hearing about how well everything is going very soon. Meantime these are a lovely bunch of ladies to be around and between them should be able to allay any fears or worries you my have.


----------



## H4M

Hi Nessa, nice you have joined us :). Must have taken you so long to have read through all the pages. Good luck and we are here if you need us :) the waiting is horrible xx
Nice to hear from you Minno, I'm so glad you enjoyed your holiday, it's a shame the doctor can't give more advice about the pill ect, but I hope this all works out for you , and I will be thinking of you, please keep us up to date :) xx

Nice to hear from you too Rags xx


----------



## Minno

Thanks girls. Rags, lovely to hear from you and hope all is well with you too.
I spoke to the coordinator today who told me they often have women whose af has gone awol and I just need to go for the scan and they will sort it out from there. Phew. That was nice to hear and much more than the doc said to me. I'm hoping that maybe the plan of getting this done in the next few weeks is still intact. We will see. 2 back this time. Scary!!

Hope everyone's week is going well.
Xxx


----------



## H4M

That's great minno, gives you piece of mind and reassurance ! Two! Ahh I'm so excited for you!! Not long at all! How you feeling about it all? Xx


----------



## Minno

Thanks H. I'm quite relaxed at the moment but going for the scan tomorrow now so will see how lining is and what plan will be when I hear from clinic on Monday. Funnily enough I just emailed Dundee as we are still on their list to ask where we are - we are now at top of waiting list. Mmmm I think they forgot about us and had to put us first as it's been 18 months since our last treatment there! Xx


----------



## Minno

A question about crinone gel ladies. I've never used it before - was always the pessaries before - sorry to be dumb but how best to use it? I have some that I bought for last cycle but never used it in the end. I haven't even opened the box. Does it come with an applicator to use? Any advice most welcome. I think I remember both H and V have used it before? Xz


----------



## H4M

Hey Minno,
I'm so sorry, I did reply but I don't know why it never posted.. Just came to check in and seen it was not there. Would you have another go at Dundee? 
The crinone gel, I can't 100% remember but I'm sure it's in like a tube and you just squeeze it up :). I didn't have to put it in anything or that. 
How are you getting on? 
Xx


----------



## Minno

Thanks H. I went for scan and lining was thin so I've started the meds and have another lining scan next Friday night. Transfer is set for Sat 22nd all being well. Eeeeeeeeeeekkkkk! I've booked my flights and just in process of organising hotel with coordinator. It's all happening very quickly.
Your info about crinone is really helpful. I've never used it before - I really should just open up a packet and have a look at it as I'll be using it soon enough hopefully! I'm hoping it'll be less messy and fiddly that the oessaries and that I won't have to lie down after putting it in?
I'm not sure about Dundee? Don't think we will be doing another cycle after this one - too much money and emotional angst. I think it's this or bust. 
How are you and twinnies? Having a good week I hope xxxx


----------



## H4M

Wow that is so quick!! Not long at all. I'm excited for you and hoping and praying everything works out this time, and hey, you may just join us twin mummies ;). The crinone gel is messy! Well after a few days use it isn't pleasant.. And I think you do have to lie down for a while maybe not.. I just remember I put it in at bedtime so I may be wrong. It's easy enough to use though. Twins are fantastic thank you! They will be one in a weeks time :cry: I do not know where this year has gone, to say I feel emotional is an understatement! :cry: xxx


----------



## Minno

Cannot believe the twinnies are one already!! Where did the first year go? Mind you, I can't believe my baby is 13 now! It all goes by in a flash so enjoy every moment. If we are lucky enough this time round I intend to maximise every single second. It's such a precious time. What have you got planned for the babies? 
I'm on 12 mg estrimax - same as progynova - yuck, it gives me indigestion :( xx


----------



## H4M

I know it all goes by so quickly. We are not doing too much, just having some family and friends around, wish the weather had been better than its been, so hard to plan anything when the weather is so unpredictable :(. Aww that's not so good, hopefully it will all be worth it in the end though. How are you feeling? Xxx


----------



## Minno

Hope you all have a lovely day and the sun comes out. 
I'm feeling ok. Hoping for the best but realistic of chances with it being an Fet. Bit worried about whether the embryos will thaw ok so that I can at least have a shot at it. Out of my hands though. Scan is on Friday and then I'll
know for sure that I'm flying out next week. Better be ok cod I've already booked and paid for my flights! Lol x


----------



## H4M

Aww it will be a worry, I'm hoping everything goes well for you though and better chance with two :). How long are you going for this time? If this doesn't work are you having anymore goes or not? X


----------



## Minno

Going out for three days max. Home on the third day so it's no time at all really. Thanks for good wishes. If it doesn't work this time that will the end of the road for us. Very lucky to have my son and six years is enough time ttc no 2! Time for more family hols and other plans. I've made my peace with it so whatever will be will be.
Xx


----------



## H4M

I hope it all works out for you this time, and having two back will hopefully improve the chances :). Xx

Well my twinnies are ONE!!!! :cry: this past year has flown by and I can't believe how much they have come on in just one year. They have been totally spoilt xx


----------



## Minno

Happy birthday twinnies!!! Hope you all had a lovely day.

I'm off for my lining scan....


----------



## H4M

How did your scan go? X


----------



## Minno

Lining is at 8mm at its thickest point so we're good to go.
All set to fly out next week except stupid doctor keeps confusing me with his instructions about the medication so I've had to ask him, yet again, to be clearer! He keeps referring to me taking pessaries and now I have the crinone - it's soooo annoying. I just had an email
exchange with him about the crinone the other day too. I think he doesn't read the notes and has too many patients and that doesn't fill me with confidence! Grrrrrrrr

How are you all today H? Xxx


----------



## Rags

Happy birthday twins - what a fast year it has been.

Minno, all the best for you - I can't wait to be wishing yours a happy first birthday too.

Well mine starts school on Monday - this has to have been the quickest 5 years of my life! We are all set, I've just finished labelling all of his stuff and hanging it up as I'm working all day tomorrow and don't want to get stressed doing it when I come home.


----------



## Minno

Aw Rags. It's an emotional day their first day at school. I remember it clearly for my (now very big) baby! It's a landmark. Hope you get through it ok xxx


----------



## H4M

That's good about lining. It's a shame your having to ask the doctor so many times! He should know exactly what he is saying to people and what they should be doing, just continue to ask if your not sure though as better knowing and feeling satisfied with what has been said. I'm excited for you xx

Wow Rags! That will be emotional! The time flies by so quickly doesn't it! Xx

We are good thanks, been so busy this past week with birthday / visitors, us visiting ! It's non stop! Kind of looking forward to getting back to normal and my life not feeling so busy busy haha! Xx


----------



## Minno

What exactly is 'normal life' with twinnies H? Lol. I suspect you are v busy all the time &#128512;
Yes you're right about the medication and questions. I'm not changing anything until I hear from the doctor again! The coordinator said he is a little distracted as he will soon be a father. Lovely for him but ahem he should still be able to do his job! X


----------



## H4M

Yea right enough! Life ain't normal :lol: however, a "normal" routine helps haahaa! 
Oh my! I can't believe he said that, he should not be allowing his personal life affect his work, especially his nature of work! Clearly not sensitive towards his patients if he is shouting out about becoming a Dad. I would not be happy about that. Hope your ok, and things are going well xx


----------



## Minno

I know - talk about insensitive! Great you're becoming a father but em hello we are here trying to have the se opportunity and need you to be focused! Grrrrrrr
Well, I fly out tomoro and et is planned for Saturday, all being well. Back on Sunday and have a few days off work to chill. Not sure whether to rest all day after transfer or just for a couple of hours and then do a bit of sightseeing. Did you rest up after transfer? Xx


----------



## H4M

Ohh! That's so quick!! :):)!! I never rested at all, I asked after transfer if I should and the said to carry on as normal so I did :). Kind of took my mind of things as well xx


----------



## glitter1980

Wow Minno! That's came around quickly!! Massive well wishes xxx I hope it all goes to plan. I rested after transfer but I don't think there's any need only psychological really. The doc said to me 'imagine a jar of the thickest honey with a the tiniest grain of rice' .. Nothing's going to budge it only nature decides- sensible of course but I think the biggest thing you can do is be relaxed and if a bit of gentle sight seeing does it then go for it!. Crinone gel is Ming!! You never feel like you get it all out the tube but I think the compensate for that xxx


----------



## Minno

Thank you lovely ladies :) Well I'm here in Prague - very hot and sunny and very busy! Lining scan today was good - 12mm and he was pleased with it. I've never had 12mm before!! Coordinator said sometimes that can result in wee bit spotting as quite thick - great, just what I wanted to hear! X


----------



## H4M

That's great about lining, hopefully no spotting. Try and stay positive :). A massive good luck for transfer &#128522; is it tomorrow? X


----------



## Minno

Thanks H. Yes transfer tomoro if embies survive. So need a bit dose of good luck right about now...will let you know how it goes xx


----------



## H4M

Looking forward to your news today :) a massive good luck xx


----------



## Minno

That's me back at the hotel. All went very well. They transferred two expanding blastocysts. Embryologist said they were the highest grade possible so I'm chuffed with that. Lining was good, embryos look great, if it doesn't work now I think it never will and I should give up! Xx


----------



## H4M

Wow Minno!!!! I am so excited, this is all sounding so positive and I think you may possibly be in the twinnies club :D :wohoo: when do you test? X


----------



## Minno

Clinic said not to test for 15-17 days but I'll probably know before then because my body will tell me. I'm not one to test early as it's better for my sanity to know for sure. Currently out in Prague centre sitting in Costa having a decaf cappuccino and a cake! Needed to get out as lay for four hours more or less and going mad already xx


----------



## glitter1980

Fab news Minno!!!! xxxx


----------



## H4M

That's great! Hope you had a good day :) and weren't over thinking too much. A massive congratulations on being PUPO !! :wohoo: how you feeling about possibly twins?? Xx


----------



## Rags

Lovely weather and 2 good embryos, sounds wonderful. Hope you manage to relax now. I so look forward to hearing how everything goes. Xx


----------



## Minno

Oooooo H I can't contemplate that at the moment! Just trying to wrap my head round managing to get to transfer. Feel so relieved that at least I got to have another good go at it. What will be will be. After last fet not working I'm realistic that it might not work this time either. We'll see.

Looking forward to flying home tomoro! X


----------



## H4M

Try and stay positive :). How did your flight home go? How have you been feeling? Xx


----------



## glitter1980

Hey everyone

Fab weather today!

Just checking in to see how Minnos doing? Xx


----------



## Minno

Hi girls.
I'm back home now, in my jammies and relaxing on the sofa. Bliss.
Flight home was fine and almost feels a bit surreal now that I was away. Been feeling ok - slightly bit crampy and a wee bit nauseous this afternoon but I think that's more from being really tired - never slept last night. Kept waking up thinking about things. At least there's no spotting yet. Hoping I can get to test day at least two weeks yesterday. Wish I wasn't on such a high estrogen dose - can't be good for you - but no choice anyway. 
Did any of you have symptoms in the first week post transfer? I'm not expecting anything for a few days yet xxx


----------



## H4M

Glad your home and hope you managed to get a better sleep last night, I can't remember how I felt really, I do remember feeling a bit bloated and crampy though but can't remember anything else, are you off work? Xx


----------



## Minno

Yes off work until Thursday - bliss! Saw my son off to school this morning and came back to bed with a cuppa for a sneaky extra hour or so lie in. Naughty! Had a much better sleep last night and feel loads better but still shattered. Likely all the anxiety and adrenaline catching up with me. Planning an easy few days and then back for one day and off for weekend as I don't work Fridays. 
Not feeling much of anything - tempting to think there's nothing happening. Ah well what can you do? There's always our Tenerife holiday in Feb to look forward to &#128512; xx


----------



## H4M

Aw that's great. Just rest up when you feel you need to :) it is such a build up until transfer and then the wait is longgg and I think it does catch up on you. Aw lucky you!! We go away soon for a wee holiday but still in the UK! Not venturing far with two little toddlers haahaaa! Although could do with some sun with this non exsistant summer we have had!! Hopefully you will be going to Tenerife with a bump ;) xx


----------



## Minno

That would be amazzzzzzing! I am getting some mild menstrual type feelings - hope it means something is going on in there! Been up and walked the dog and sitting with my decaf coffee and the patio doors open getting some sunshine :). Love being off!!

Where are going to H? I love family holidays wherever we go. Had many a great holiday in Aviemore - my son loves it there. It's just the weather that puts a literal dampener on things. Xx


----------



## Roxabell

Hey Minno been dipping into thread every now and again. Your FET came round fast. All sounds very positive. Sending lots of baby dust your way. Relax and enjoy the days off! X


----------



## H4M

Aww sounds like you have had a lovely day :). Sounds positive, I did get feelings like that as I was convinced my period was on its way!! Enjoy your next few days off. We are going to Ayr :) Hoping the weathers decent !! Aw do you, I love aviemore as well! We go there sometimes! It's lovely! Xx


----------



## Minno

Thank you Roxabell - how are you doing?
Haven't been to Ayr for a long time H - nice there especially with decent weather. When are you off? Hope you have a fantastic time.
I had a really nice day and looking forward to same tomoro with a bit of luck. Could get used to this being off lark. I'm lucky cos I have a Friday off anyway but it always goes so quickly. I need to be off more than I work!
Felt quite yucky before my tea tonight but now feel perfectly fine. Mmmm would be way too early to feel much either way I should think so just need to shut my mind up!!
Trash TV beckons.... Xx


----------



## H4M

It's the end of September a
We go away. How have you been feeling? Any symptoms? Xx


----------



## Minno

Nothing much at all H :( I'm already feeling it hasn't worked and I'm not even at four full days past transfer yet. Feel occasional mild menstrual but that's likely the medication. Disappointing to say the least but just have to play it out. Enjoying being off work if nothing else! 
What are you up to today? Xx


----------



## glitter1980

Morning ladies

Morning Minno - chin up lovely x there's such a happy high after transfer, your just settling down now so please don't get disheartened xxx I was already planning my FEt because I felt like my periods were coming any minute. It felt like that even after my positive. If only there was a magic wand eh, day 4/5 it all kicks in too early for any test to show but nearing the days when it potentially would. Just keep busy - get a good book!. Easy for me to say eh xxx


----------



## H4M

Aww try not to feel like that, I only really felt bloated the day after, and nothing much really, I felt it hadn't worked, I did feel like my period was on its way all the time! I do remember that much , remember if it has worked your so early on there never really is any signs as such, so try not to think about it too much! Although I know how hard it is :( keep yourself busy. I haven't been up to much, has twins at toddlers that's about all. Have you been doing much on your days off xx


----------



## Minno

Thanks glitter and H. The 2ww is sooooo hard and sooooo long, it drives me crazy. The coordinator at the clinic said the same H, would not get any signs at this point and any I did get would be down to the medication. Hard not to read into things though. I don't feel any different except today have felt a bit menstrual on and off. Have had a few pinga on left side also but can't help feeling it's not worked. Bought some tests today so I can get on with it when time comes. Not sure whether to test early or just hang on. Back to work tomoro so at least I will be a bit distracted. I have to remind myself I am only still 4 days past transfer. Still v early as you say H. Wouldn't know a thing about it if it was natural so why should I expect to know now?!

Today I had another chill day - really have enjoyed my time off despite it being the 2ww. But I think I do need to focus my mind on other things so work will do that for sure! 

Hope you have a good rest of week planned and are gearing up for holidays soon :) xxx


----------



## H4M

That's exactly how to think you would never know as it's impossible to know this early on, but it's very hard not to think about every little twinge in our bodies at the time! Even though some of the 'feelings' we probably feel all the time but when your waiting on a sign then you notice every twinge your body does :lol:. Just see how you feel over the next few days, this Is the longest two weeks of our lives!! Xx


----------



## Minno

You've got that right! I'm a control freak and like to know what's going on, especially where my body is concerned! Wish there was a way to know what's going on in there! 
In bed now and listening to the rain - again. Does it ever stay away for long?! Hope you get some late summer sunshine on your hols H. Will be a fun time for you if a bit exhausting!! Xx


----------



## H4M

Aw the weather is so bad just now, it's sickening :(! How you been feeling today with being back at work? I agree, wish you could have a wee camera inside to know exactly what is going on.. I hope we get a little sunshine at least for my week away.. Will see I suppose, don't hold out much hope.. :cry: xx

Hope everyone else is getting on fine xx


----------



## Minno

Well today was mega busy at work so barely had time to think about anyhing. A good thing! As a result the day has flown in compared to last few days where I probably had too much time to think. Clinic have said I wouldn't feel anything at this point. They said that none of their successful patients have mentioned symptoms at this stage. Mmmmm. Well.
so I have to just forget about it and see! Went to tesco to buy some tests and could only get clear blue. Nah. Wanted frer's in case decide to test a bit early. Will have to try and get some.
Getting some twangs low down all day today. Weird. Not reading anything into it at all. Probably stress lol 

Weather is crap! I think you will get Indian summer weather for your hols H - lovely :) xxx


----------



## Minno

So no update from me on test results yet but news from today H is that we've had word from Dundee that they have a donor for us and we can progress to a cycle with them in October! Oh man. Talk about timing. Now my head is mince and I am having the inevitable thoughts of - just one more go.... Arghhhhhhhhhhhh help me!! Xx


----------



## H4M

Aww glad you managed to get a while rest from not thinking about things with work :). Did you manage to get any tests today? Are you going to test early? Oh my no way!! Imagine that eh!! Eeeeeek! Do you need to tell them by a certain time? As could see how you get on with this and if a success then great if not then at least you would have option :) xx


----------



## Minno

Never got any tests today so only have clear blue in the house. They say you can test up to four days early but I'd have preferred an frer to be honest. Might nip into Boots to get one on Monday. 
I know, the Dundee thing is a head wreck. I'm already thinking about it and this cycle isn't even over yet! Ridiculous!! Xx


----------



## H4M

Keep positive about this cycle and hopefully you won't even have to think about Dundee :) xx


----------



## glitter1980

Happy Saturday Ladies

What's everyone's plans? - I live in quite a remote area, we're down to one car, husbands working so I think it will be a house day for us. Willie Wonkas (original) is on later - one of my favourite from childhood. 8 months old too young for Willie Wonka?!! Nah!! Any excuse &#55356;&#57197;&#9786;&#65039;

How's that for timing Minno!! I had to speak to Anne at NW the other day - oh how I've missed frosty knickers - not!. Still as warm, pleasant and direct as ever .. As long as the jobs done though eh. Fingers crossed it will all be very ironic and you'll never need see that giant sperm again! I was always fixated with the salmon picture on the corridor leading up to the ward. Funny the things we take in - how are you feeling today? X


----------



## Minno

Ha ha glitter that made me laugh! Yep frosty pants is on her usual form! Be great if I don't have to see those pictures again but I have no faith in this cycle working!
I love the original willie wonka - loads better than the Johnny depp version (although I do like him). Enjoy it! I'm at the cinema to see mission impossible. Just had a nandos for lunch. My son is out for the day with his pal so we have a free afternoon - virtually unheard of! Xx


----------



## Roxabell

Hey ladies,

Minno I know it's very hard but try to remain positive. I had my second cycle at Dundee in June - we decided to tell nobody! We had ICSI and got less fertilised eggs! Got two blasts put back one great quality other day behind and couldn't grade. Anyway I felt things early on and thought well here comes the witch not worked again! I even started researching adoption. Actually got to test day unlike before and it went positive as soon as wee touched it!! First ever BFP. Some how after what felt like forever got to early scan- they say 'ooh there's two in there' husband almost died. Now after even longer wait made it to 12 week scan!! Still not sunk in!! Even though have to eat every two hours to stop being sick! And I'm knackered all the time- H any hints/ tips/ insights ... Anyway Minno you never know - lots of wishes and prayers coming your way xxx


----------



## H4M

Please try to stay positive Minno, I know it's so hard but keep speaking to them little babies!! How have you been feeling? What date are you testing? Xx

A massive congratulations Roxabell :wohoo: that's fantastic news! Trust me having twins is the best thing in the world, I feel extremely lucky and they play with each other and it's the best thing to watch. To be honest don't have much help with sickness.. Mine was horrendous and nothing helped me! Anything I ate I brought back up, I got pills from doctor I was sick with them... Anytime I went in the car I had to pull over :cry: it was the hardest part of pregnancy, and feels like it goes on forever but when it eventually stopped at 14/15weeks I think it was, it was such a relief!! Xx


----------



## Minno

Ladies you are fantastic at keeping me going, thank you all so much.
Roxabell - amazing news and massive congrats to you! That must have come as a bit of a shock to find two in there lol I guess the main difference for me is I don't feel much of anyhing except last night and this morning a bit menstrually - not sure if good or bad thing. H I was going to test early on Tuesday but now I might wait until Friday as I will be working Tuesday and will just need some time to get my head round the result, whatever it is. Friday I can celebrate or lick my wounds in peace!
What day after transfer did you all test? I am now 8dp5dt but clinic say not to test until at least 14 days. Maybe they just want me to get a definite result either way.
Xxx


----------



## Roxabell

I'd def wait - I know it's hard tho. I was told to test 14 days after transfer and like you I felt very menstrual even on day of test and after and kept expecting the witch to come. It's so hard all the waiting xxx


----------



## H4M

I was two weeks after too, I didn't want to wait but husband made me wait ... so I did, and I'm kind of glad I did as if the result had been different I would have wound myself up. Also it was in between Christmas and new year I was to test so I didn't want to test before Christmas as if it was negative I would have been devastated for Christmas. Best doing it the Friday so it gives you a few days either way :). Keep positive... I always felt like I was away to get my period... I remember that much as I was convinced it did not work. Xx


----------



## Minno

That's reassuring that you
both had to wait two weeks as well. I see other clinics seem to say 9 or 10 days post. I can't deal with the failure while I'm having to concentrate at work so I'll just wait I think. In a weird way it's better cos I can hold on to a glimmer of hope a little longer. Definitely feeling menstrual today. Popped out and finally managed to get an frer from asda - honestly, those things are like gold dust lol xxz


----------



## H4M

That's maybe your little babies snuggling in and making you feel like that :p !! :). What is a frer? I'm guessing a pregnancy test but a better one? Is it first response? Xx


----------



## Minno

Yes first response. But I see the one I got isn't an early one,it's test from first day of missed period. Duh! I wanted the early one but I suppose it doesn't matter if I test in Friday as by then it should pick it up I would think.
Definitely feeling very menstrual tonight but tmi alert have just popped crinone in and no sign of any bleeding. Phew. H you are a tease... Babiessss snuggling in ha! Xx


----------



## glitter1980

Congratulations Roxabell! Twinnies! Double blessing xxx keep us updated how your getting on. Do you think you'll go for a gender scan? Or leave it as a surprise? X

How you feeling Minno? I hope works working as a good distraction. 9dp5dt? - do you think you'll hold off testing till Friday?. Ninewells give you a date / 2 weeks later to test. Then it's call them yay or nay. I never waited, patience isn't my strong point, admire those that do!. I did test too early at one point a got a negative so it's a battle of the mind now eh. Fingers crossed for you!! xxx


----------



## Minno

Yep I'm 9dt5dt today. Woke up last night needing the loo and then felt menstrual and then had a panic it hasn't worked but in the same dozy moment had a panic it was twins! Head is totally all over the place obviously! In my rational daytime moments I'm definately not feeling hopeful. Need to get on with testing so I can stop the meds and get on. Probably to Dundee next.

How early did you test glitter? X


----------



## H4M

Positive thoughts! Positive thoughts! Positive thoughts! :D... I think you may possibly be in the twinnies club! And how exciting if you are. You actually wouldn't believe the amount of twins I have heard of or now know with having twins, and feel so blessed to have them. I think feeling menstrual is a good sign :)!! They are working there magic. When you test and get your positive.. The next wait is the scan.. And all you will be wondering is.. "Is it twins" !! Ahh! Or even.... Triplets :oops: :) xx


----------



## Minno

I'm definately pre menstrual. Just ha a massive fight with dh and now sleeping in separate rooms. So furious with him! I'm very emotional. Definately pms!
No singleton, twins or triplets H but thank you for trying to keep me positive. It's a hard job. I'm naturally a pessimistic person or maybe a realistic one I dunno but definately not positive that for sure! X


----------



## H4M

Oh no.. Hope you are ok :cry: that's not good. Please try and stay calm :( sending a hug for you. Hope your both okay tomorrow :hug: xx


----------



## glitter1980

Aw Minno! The pre mens feeling could be something else too xxx. I was 8dp5dt when I got a faint positive but for one of my friends who got pregnant with twins she got a negative 8dp5dt so I think everyone's just a bit different. How are you feeling today? Xxxx


----------



## Minno

Back to feeling ok again today. Very slight headache which is also a pms sign for me. Still haven't tested yet and not really seeing the point other than that I have to in order to stop the meds.
I'm feeling a bit fed up but otherwise ok and will likely now look to Dundee to have a last last go!
Grrrrrrrrr so annoying it comes back to them! 
Xxxx


----------



## H4M

It's not over yet Minno, don't think like that until you know for sure, I know it's easy for us to say as I was the exact same. Hope you and dh are speaking again and you have managed to relax as much as you can today xx


----------



## Minno

Well H he apologised and I have sort of accepted his apology. Man I had some rage last night . Dh is saying I've got major hormones! Yeah I wonder if it might have anything to do with the truckload of drugs I'm taking!
I'm full of the rage lol xx


----------



## Roxabell

Hang in there Minno ... I was the exact same and I'm sure I was pretty ragey!! Lol still am ... My poor class! Just think witch now showed yet and that's definitely a positive ( I am naturally pessimistic too and husband totally opposite - very annoying!) xxx


----------



## Minno

Well now Rox I was just thinking that as I am 10dp5dt does that ran that af would have technically showed up by now? Wouldn't the meds stop her? Touch wood no sign of spotting or bleeding at the moment xx. Ps I am noticing a little bit of tender boobedness! But probs just the bloody crinone.
Defo a pessimist eh girls - sorry!! Xx


----------



## Minno

Meant to read 'does that mean' not 'does that ran' - stupid phone!


----------



## H4M

It's all looking very positive Minno :). I am glad your husband has apologised and you are both ok, does he not realise how much you have gone through!! I mean going through it here is bad enough but you have travelled to Prague, went through it all on your own and now all the emotions will be getting to you, plus the fact the drugs! Of course your hormones will be everywhere... But your allowed to be like that ;)!! God help him when you get your positive and the hormones keep coming :lol: xx


----------



## Minno

Ha ha H yes if I get a positive he better start walking on eggshells. I was furious with him last night but he says I overreacted cos he hadn't hoovered one of the bedrooms upstairs. I did probably overreact but hey I'm on a knife edge here, a little bit of understanding wouldn't go amiss!
I am feeling Pms again. Peeing a few times tonight so it's either af en route or it's the other (that which shall not be named!). Tmi but no blood on the crinone stick so she's not here yet! Xx


----------



## Roxabell

All sounding good!! M you sound exactly like me in run up to test day! It's just the meds. Yes you would bleed while on meds happened to me the first time round. I feel awful today been sent home from work ! Too heavy handed with chilli in tea last night suffering today! Let's just say I need to stay very close to a bathroom! &#128533;


----------



## Minno

Sorry to hear you're not feeling well Rox - yuck. I hate feeling sicky. But for some reason I am feeling a bit sicky this afternoon too. Have a slight headache so that might be the culprit. 
Hope you are feeling better soon xx


----------



## Roxabell

Here's hoping your not feeling well for good reasons- when I said you sounded like me in lead up to test day - I meant I also tried to blame the meds to explain things away! Didn't want to get my hopes up! I didn't mean it is just the meds!! If that makes sense ! Xx


----------



## Minno

Ah ha lol. I do think it's the meds but I know exactly what you mean - I'm totally dismissing it might be due to other factors! Can't dare think like that though :( xx


----------



## H4M

Aww roxabell hope you feel better soon! I had chilli for tea last night too but luckily mine didn't come to that hahahaa! X
Aw Minno! You never reacted bad at all! I would have been the same!! All your signs are sounding positive! I'm so excited for you!! Xx


----------



## Minno

I am actually now starting to wonder. I have felt off since lunchtime today and tonight felt positive sick. I have a headache which I do get when pms and St can make me feel like that too so could just be that but boobs also a tiny little bit tender. Could all be progesterone related of course. Now in bed as exhausted today also. Mmmmmmmmmm. I hate this when I start to have a bit of hope and find out it's a negative in a couple of days. Ah well, time will tell. H when did you start feeling icky ? This would be way early to feel ill wouldn't it?
Xx


----------



## Minno

Rox, how are you feeling? Hope your rummy has settled down and things are a bit more, ahem, solid! Xx


----------



## Minno

Tummy not rummy...grrrrrrr iPad this time!


----------



## Roxabell

Tummy more solid now! Lol but as you can see from time of posting insomnia seems to be settling in! Went to bed at 8.30 which is now normal for me .. Had a horrible dream woke up then was starving so got up! Think will try to go back to sleep for an hour I will be knackered tomorrow now! M your signs are looking good... I remember getting up few times a night to wee .. Convinced myself it was af on way but a few times a night was even usual for that! I'd give anything for a few times a night now lucky of its only 4!!!! After dodgy tummy yesterday feel like my belly has gone down hope all ok with my wee ones!!! Does the worrying ever stop!? Lol xxx


----------



## Minno

It's a nightmare Rox. If by some miracle the test is positive I will worry myself sick the whole 9 months. Great eh?!
I'm sure all will be well with wee ones. They are well protected in there. Tummy always flatter in morning - wait til tonight when it will bloat up again - lovely. Hope u managed to get some sleep xx


----------



## H4M

Ah Minno all sounding very positive if you ask me! I didn't feel 100% at this stage but like you I blamed the meds, and my sickness hit about a week after my test date &#128567; and that was it right through to about 14 weeks! Yuk! It is a worry though, I worried the whole way through and never just relaxed and enjoyed being pregnant, it didn't feel real for me, and looking back I'm so angry and upset I didn't as I feel I missed out on a lot :(. If I ever got pregnant again I would definitely cherish it more, so Rox and Minno enjoy every minute of it, even though you are worried speak to them babies and enjoy it. Rox glad your feeling better! And I'm sure your wee bubs are doing just great! I had sickness for about 3 months and barely ate and was so ill and mine were just perfect :). Xx


----------



## Roxabell

Hope it's the result you want today Minno xxxxxx lots of baby dust your way


----------



## Minno

Unfortunately a bfn for me today girls. Not unexpected so I'm actually ok. Been here a few times now and just have to pick yourself up and get on. I'll have to test again over weekend to be sure says the clinic as otd not until tomoro. Pointless but there you are. 
Not sure about Dundee now either. This cycle was perfect with great lining and two expanding blasts and it didn't work so can't see it ever working for me. Not sure I want to thrown even more money at it. We want more holidays as a family etc- so I think that might well be it for me. Would be different if I didn't have any kids but I know I'm already very blessed. Will see how I feel in a few weeks time.
Off to sunny Tenerife in February so will look forward to that. 
Will let you know if anything changes but thanks for all your support girls, means a lot xxx


----------



## glitter1980

I'm so, so sorry Minno xxxx Absolutely gutted for you - your right about taking a few weeks to think it over. One last bash maybe whatever decision you make it will be for the best. No words I can say to express my disappointment for you xxx Take care xxxxx


----------



## H4M

I am so sorry to hear this Minno .. I did genuinely think this was it for you :(. I'm gutted for you. Just try and relax over the next few weeks and see how you feel xx


----------



## Rags

So Sorry Minno, I was so hoping this one would be a winner for you. Like the others have said a few weeks rest and to let your hormones get back to normal then see you you feel. I understand that you feel blessed to already have a family, so do I, but to be completely honest if someone told me tomorrow that I could give it one more go I'd be sitting at the clinic door waiting for it to open!

Rest well. Xx


----------



## Minno

Aw thanks ladies. I'm a bit fed up but pretty ok surprisingly. We are having a nice meal out tonight to cheer ourselves up :) Rags, yes I know what you mean. I feel I should be drawing a line though - maybe just how I feel just now- but I'm 45 and need to focus on other things including my son! How many children do you have? Would you consider going again? 
Have a great weekend girls xx


----------



## Roxabell

So sorry Minno I really had everything crossed for you. Maybe you could have a few days away to chill and take time as a family. Xxxxxxx


----------



## H4M

Thinking of you Minno, how are you feeling today? xx


----------



## Rags

Minno said:


> Aw thanks ladies. I'm a bit fed up but pretty ok surprisingly. We are having a nice meal out tonight to cheer ourselves up :) Rags, yes I know what you mean. I feel I should be drawing a line though - maybe just how I feel just now- but I'm 45 and need to focus on other things including my son! How many children do you have? Would you consider going again?
> Have a great weekend girls xx

I have 1 son Minno, he's just started school and loving it. 
He's so amazing and has been telling me since he was 2 that he's like a brother or sister! I was already 41 when I had him as a single mum by choice, I'll be 47 at Christmas. He knows how he was conceived and I've explained all about how a women is born with all of her eggs and that eventually they run out or stop being able to work so he understands that I can't have another. I worked hard while trying to get pregnant to get my finances to a position to be able to only work part time when he was born and although the mortgage and bills are covered and we eat well there isn't much left over for more than a couple of wee holidays a year - nothing in the pot for IVF. That said if there was a lotto win tonight (although I don't play it!!!) and I knew that financially I could take the time off to try without negatively effecting DS, I'd be on the phone to a clinic on Monday - or on here asking you for details of the Prague clinic! 
Hope you are having lovely weather where you are and can get out and enjoy it. All the best. X


----------



## Minno

Aw Rags I feel your pain. My son would have loved a sibling too when he was younger, but now he's 13 and I think he quite likes being the centre of our attention! We could maybe go again but it would mean putting ourselves into a difficult position financially and I'm 45, about I be 46, and don't want to do it. I've been there I've tried and the just wasn't to be and now I really just have to accept it so sad though it is. I guess we just have to thank our lucky stars that we are mummies and that sometimes life just doesn't go the way the way we want it to. Sucks huh?!
I feel tired today H - I think it's the emotional come down. But sort of ok. Me and Dh have talked about it. We're bummed but we're ready to move on. Not saying it'll be easy. I'm stopping the meds tomoro and then I'm going to get back to exercise and get my body back and we are going to focus on our life as a family of three and a very big furry baby (German shepherd)! lol 
I might look to reduce hours at work after the new year - better quality of life and time together is the focus. No more tests and drugs and hopes and disappointments with IVF. Maybe even a natural miracle ha ha
Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Chinese takeaway and a move tonight :)
Xxx


----------



## H4M

Lovely reading your story Rags :). Xx

Aww glad your ok Minno, I don't know how you have been so strong through all of this, you are an inspiration to all. Your focus on family time is a great idea, and reducing your hours will be nice :) concentrate on yourself for a while and enjoying your time with your husband and son and your big furbaby they are the best xx


----------



## H4M

How's everyone? Xx
Minno how are you feeling? Xx


----------



## Minno

Hey H. I'm doing ok. Everything over and done with now and almost back to normal physically. Sad not to have had a better outcome but can't do anything about it so just have to get on with it. We've booked a lovely highland lodge for Xmas and looking forward to getting away up north for a bit.
You must be away on holiday soon too? Have a great time and hope the weather is good to you xxx


----------



## glitter1980

Evening all xx

Just popped by to see how everyone's doing? It's quiet on here these days xx

How are you feeling Minno? Any thoughts on the NWells treatment?. Highland lodge at Christmas!! Super cosy! Lots of fizzy stuff and an open fire sounds bliss xx


----------



## H4M

Hi everyone, sorry haven't been on in a while, have been very busy, how is everyone dong? We had a lovely time away, was nice to get away for a break and the twins absolutely loved it, hope everyone is keeping well xx


----------



## Minno

Hello girls. I haven't been on in ages either, sorry about that. Trying to get on with life. Got our pack from Dundee the other day out the blue but we've decided not to go ahead. Was a hard decision but it's just been too long a journey and too emotionally draining as well as too exhausting. No more. That said, if a natural miracle occurs we'd be over the moon.
Been focusing on DS - he's getting a skate ramp half pipe built in the garden - crazy!! Fun spending time with him - and we're now off on hols together so hoping to spend some time with him doing mum and son stuff - aw :)

H, so pleased to hear you had a lovely holiday. The weather has been amazing for this time of year. 
Hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying the sunshine xxx


----------



## glitter1980

Such a hard decision Minno one that I completely admire x 

Wishing you and your family a cosy winter and lots of fun times ahead xxx


----------



## H4M

Hello Everyone.
Hope you are all getting on okay and had a lovely Christmas? 
x


----------



## V2R

Hello ladies Happy 2016!! Its been so long since I've been on here. 
Minno I have often been thinking of you but I never get the laptop switched on, what a hard decision. Spend as much time with you son now as it wont be long & he'll be moved out & just think he can bless you with grandchildren in the future your life will be hectic then.

We have talked of having another child but we are so lucky to have one & I still look at him wondering if he is real. I really couldn't put any of us through being on they drugs & hospital appointments. Saying that I'm on no birth control but rarely have time for sex haha!!

Hope everyone & toddlers are all doing well xx


----------



## H4M

Hey V! Lovely to hear from you! My two are up and about and non stop now! I love every single minute of it... How's your wee family? Bet your wee mans getting big now &#9786;&#65039;. We are not planning anymore, for now anyway lol.. I don't think we could go through all that again. So if it came to it and it happened naturally then great, but if not then I'm happy with my miracles :). Xxx


----------

